# **** 189 Visa Lodge / Grant 2020 ****



## falcon22 (May 19, 2014)

New year with a new thread is started with a hope that 189 visa gets some attention from DoHA. Lets hope that all 189 visa aspirants get quick grants. Best of luck everyone .....

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ravirockz (Jul 24, 2016)

Hi All,

I have a quick question, I have applied for 189 Visa (under 261313) in Jan 2019, as it is 12 months expiry, do I need to do Australian PCC and Indian PCC again or only Australian PCC is enough, I am staying in Australia only for the last 12 months. With whomever I checked they all being asked only for Australian PCC after 12 months but not Indian PCC. Please advise.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ravirockz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a quick question, I have applied for 189 Visa (under 261313) in Jan 2019, as it is 12 months expiry, do I need to do Australian PCC and Indian PCC again or only Australian PCC is enough, I am staying in Australia only for the last 12 months. With whomever I checked they all being asked only for Australian PCC after 12 months but not Indian PCC. Please advise.
> 
> Thanks


It is the prerogative of the co whether to ask you to submit a fresh pcc or not
He can ask for one, both or none 

If you want to be pro active, you can upload a fresh Australian pcc 

Cheers


----------



## ravirockz (Jul 24, 2016)

Thanks NB.

I have applied for Australian PCC, will upload ones I get the same.

Regards


----------



## ravirockz (Jul 24, 2016)

Sure thanks NB


----------



## Foster1988 (Jul 16, 2019)

*189 Visa changes with 85 points*

Hi All,

I applied 2 EOIs in Nov mid-2019 with 85 points for the 189 VISA category and 90 points for 190 ( Vic state ).

What are the chances of getting an invite with these scores and what could be the expected time to get the invite?

Thanks


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

Foster1988 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I applied an EOI in Nov mid-2019 with 85 points for the 189 VISA category and 90 points for 190 ( Vic state ).
> 
> ...


https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...1492668-189-invitations-january-2020-a-1.html

The correct thread. Read through the thread you will find your answer


----------



## wewake17 (May 14, 2019)

One grant reported today. March 14th Lodgement date. 

https://discussions.myimmitracker.com/t/visa-grant-delay-189/8111/1905


----------



## falcon22 (May 19, 2014)

wewake17 said:


> One grant reported today. March 14th Lodgement date.
> 
> https://discussions.myimmitracker.com/t/visa-grant-delay-189/8111/1905


We will probably see some activity from next week 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## wewake17 (May 14, 2019)

falcon22 said:


> wewake17 said:
> 
> 
> > One grant reported today. March 14th Lodgement date.
> ...


Yeah.. i checked NSW, VIC and SA are all closed and opens only on 6th January (courtesy : official website) .

Let's hope for the best.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

Please post all your 189 questions and problem on this thread. Let the old thread retire

Cheers


----------



## nikhileshp (Jun 14, 2018)

Hoping 189 gets some priority and all pending cases are processed in this new year.


----------



## VJ1322 (Jan 6, 2020)

*189 visa*

Hi everyone,

189 invitation picked on 2018 september 11th
Application lodged on 11 October 2018
Got 2 CO contacts and I got married in the month of May 2019.
July I added my wife into my 189 application, documents uploaded on August 1st 2019. Still waiting for a CO contact or grant..

My Indian PCC is expiring on 30/01/2020 and medicals expiring on 21st January 2020. I believe both have one year validity. I know I have to do them again if CO ask me. But my concern is PTE. I have given PTE on march first week 2018, So this March it will be 2 years. So Will CO ask me to write PTE again if it expires in March??

Need some info on this ASAP.

Thanks everyone


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

VJ1322 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 189 invitation picked on 2018 september 11th
> Application lodged on 11 October 2018
> ...


No, PTE has 3 year validity despite 2 years mentioned on PTE score report


----------



## VJ1322 (Jan 6, 2020)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> No, PTE has 3 year validity despite 2 years mentioned on PTE score report



Thanks mate.. Still If PTE expires whether it is 2 or 3 years after we lodge an application will CO ask us to write PTE again??

Thanks


----------



## hoandang (Apr 13, 2018)

VJ1322 said:


> Thanks mate.. Still If PTE expires whether it is 2 or 3 years after we lodge an application will CO ask us to write PTE again??
> 
> Thanks


You've been invited so don't worry about PTE expiry.

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...quirements/english-language/competent-english


----------



## VJ1322 (Jan 6, 2020)

hoandang said:


> You've been invited so don't worry about PTE expiry.
> 
> 
> Thank you very much for the valuable information.
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

VJ1322 said:


> Thanks mate.. Still If PTE expires whether it is 2 or 3 years after we lodge an application will CO ask us to write PTE again??
> 
> Thanks


Your pte score has to be valid only till the date of the invite
Make sure that you send the score to DHA directly through PTEA website

Cheers


----------



## jha_gaurav (Dec 22, 2018)

Hi,

I need to update the passport details for my son (for the renewed passport, no other changes). Just a confirmation, will updating the passport details affect the application lodged date?

NB: I have already got the passport but just want to be sure of the related outcomes.


----------



## sczachariah (Aug 22, 2018)

jha_gaurav said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi,

No it will not change the lodgement date.


----------



## mjyvis438 (Jan 6, 2020)

For those who are interested, here is the details of 189 applications filed and granted in the year 2019 January to 31 October 2019).

Approximately 5% of these numbers are reflecting on immitracker.

I did my own assessment for my 189 application based on these numbers, you can use this data for your application assessment 

Activity Month	Total	—
31/01/2019	3,343	
28/02/2019	2,411	
31/03/2019	2,432	
30/04/2019	1,132	
31/05/2019	425 
30/06/2019	111	
31/07/2019	474	
31/08/2019	435	
30/09/2019	212	
31/10/2019	485	
189 Skilled - Independent Total 11,460	

Skilled Independent (subclass 189) (Points tested stream) visa applications granted from 1 January 
Activity Month	Total	
31/01/2019	3,517	
28/02/2019	3,657	
31/03/2019	4,688	
30/04/2019	2,890	
31/05/2019	3,037	
30/06/2019	2,433	
31/07/2019	1,363	
31/08/2019	230	
30/09/2019	79	
31/10/2019	84	
189 Skilled - Independent Total 21,978	
Note 1: Includes primary and secondary applicants


----------



## jha_gaurav (Dec 22, 2018)

mjyvis438 said:


> For those who are interested, here is the details of 189 applications filed and granted in the year 2019 January to 31 October 2019).
> 
> Approximately 5% of these numbers are reflecting on immitracker.
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing this information. I am sure this would be a hard task to find and collate this.

Can these numbers be assumed to follow a trend, i.e. most of the grants are in the Jan-Jun period, i.e. first half of calendar year. Just curious if that holds true then it would mean the golden e-mail is not very far away for most of us.


----------



## wewake17 (May 14, 2019)

mjyvis438 said:


> For those who are interested, here is the details of 189 applications filed and granted in the year 2019 January to 31 October 2019).
> 
> Approximately 5% of these numbers are reflecting on immitracker.
> 
> ...


1. 5% in immi tracker is a good number for analysis and can give you a pretty accurate prediction. 

2. Where did you get these numbers from if i may ask?

3. All grants till 30th June 2019 falls under previous year's target. Correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## mjyvis438 (Jan 6, 2020)

I have got this information from DHA Australia.


----------



## mjyvis438 (Jan 6, 2020)

wewake17 said:


> 1. 5% in immi tracker is a good number for analysis and can give you a pretty accurate prediction.
> 
> 2. Where did you get these numbers from if i may ask?
> 
> 3. All grants till 30th June 2019 falls under previous year's target. Correct me if i am wrong.


1. Yes, 5% sample data is good number for analysis. The data is consistent.
2. I have received information from DHA Australia through Freedom of Information (FOI) request


----------



## mjyvis438 (Jan 6, 2020)

jha_gaurav said:


> Thanks for sharing this information. I am sure this would be a hard task to find and collate this.
> 
> Can these numbers be assumed to follow a trend, i.e. most of the grants are in the Jan-Jun period, i.e. first half of calendar year. Just curious if that holds true then it would mean the golden e-mail is not very far away for most of us.


I don’t have enough information handy to confirm whether jan-jun give more grants.

December month has very good jump in number of grants, if the same trend follows for few more months, it would be a very good news.

The number of grants are approximated around 1000-1100 in December 2019


----------



## wewake17 (May 14, 2019)

Are you talking about just 189?? That is a good number considering how it fared past couple of months. ,🤞


----------



## mjyvis438 (Jan 6, 2020)

wewake17 said:


> Are you talking about just 189?? That is a good number considering how it fared past couple of months. ,🤞


Yes, I am talking about 189 alone


----------



## zainali317 (Aug 21, 2019)

Hi All, I applied for 189 visa on 18th March 2019. I got married on 18th August 2019 and included my wife in my application as well. Now I've got s56 further information request today(7th Jan 2020).
Following are the required docs:

*(1) Other requirements - History and development of your relationship, how you
maintained your relationship during period/s of separation.

---Please provide evidence to demonstrate how you and your partner maintained your
relationship during any period/s of separation prior to your marriage.

(2) Evidence of your relationship with your spouse
*

I have already provided whatsapp chat, marriage cert, pictures and everything. We were friends before we got married. Once we developed interest in each other we talked to our parents and got married. so how can I provide evidence to demonstrate how we maintained our relationship during any separation prior to my marriage?

Another thing is, whatelse can I give as a proof


----------



## am0gh (Mar 27, 2018)

This is really good information. Thanks for sharing!

Cheers!



mjyvis438 said:


> For those who are interested, here is the details of 189 applications filed and granted in the year 2019 January to 31 October 2019).
> 
> Approximately 5% of these numbers are reflecting on immitracker.
> 
> ...


----------



## wewake17 (May 14, 2019)

*wewake17*



zainali317 said:


> Hi All, I applied for 189 visa on 18th March 2019. I got married on 18th August 2019 and included my wife in my application as well. Now I've got s56 further information request today(7th Jan 2020).
> Following are the required docs:
> 
> *(1) Other requirements - History and development of your relationship, how you
> ...


1. This will not hold good if you are married
2. you need to submit only your marriage certificate again,


----------



## wewake17 (May 14, 2019)

wewake17 said:


> zainali317 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All, I applied for 189 visa on 18th March 2019. I got married on 18th August 2019 and included my wife in my application as well. Now I've got s56 further information request today(7th Jan 2020).
> ...


Ignore this. I didn't read the question properly.


----------



## zainali317 (Aug 21, 2019)

wewake17 said:


> Ignore this. I didn't read the question properly.


Sorry I didn't get it . Could you please explain?


----------



## wewake17 (May 14, 2019)

zainali317 said:


> wewake17 said:
> 
> 
> > Ignore this. I didn't read the question properly.
> ...


I am stumped by this question to be honest. 

(1) Other requirements - History and development of your relationship, how you
maintained your relationship during period/s of separation.

---Please provide evidence to demonstrate how you and your partner maintained your
relationship during any period/s of separation prior to your marriage.

If you have already submitted whatsapp messages and call records (phone bills may be) i cant think of anything. You may have to share them again. 

I will leave this question to expert like NB to get back to you.


----------



## Matrix01 (Sep 7, 2018)

Happy to share that we got our grant today

ANZCO :261313, 

Offshore

Lodged : 7 Dec 2018
CO contact : May 2019
Grant : 7 Jan 2020

Good luck everyone


----------



## wewake17 (May 14, 2019)

Matrix01 said:


> Happy to share that we got our grant today
> 
> ANZCO :261313,
> 
> ...



Congrats!! Please update immi tracker.


----------



## wewake17 (May 14, 2019)

Matrix01 said:


> Happy to share that we got our grant today
> 
> ANZCO :261313,
> 
> ...


Also what was the CO contact for??


----------



## Matrix01 (Sep 7, 2018)

wewake17 said:


> also what was the co contact for??


pcc


----------



## Bamf (Jul 23, 2019)

Congratulations!!


----------



## kakori1985 (Nov 24, 2019)

Uh Oh. falcon 22 you have make big mistake by making the 2020 thread. NB now doesn t have his name attached and will have no more motivation helping us.

Dear seniors, please return original to save face for this situatn.

Kindest

D


----------



## nohtyp (Aug 22, 2019)

mjyvis438 said:


> For those who are interested, here is the details of 189 applications filed and granted in the year 2019 January to 31 October 2019).
> 
> Approximately 5% of these numbers are reflecting on immitracker.
> 
> ...



Correct me if i/m wrong. With that low number of visa lodgement, that means there are a lot of waste invitations right?


----------



## VJ1322 (Jan 6, 2020)

*189 visa*

Hi,
Application lodged on October 11th 2018. Got 2 CO contacts, one in January and one in May and then I added my wife into my application in July and uploaded all documents on 1st August.

I have seen that maximum all applications lodged in March are granted and my doubt is as I have uploaded all documents on 1st August 2019 will my application fall into the queue after March, April, June and July applications?? 

Need info on this.. 

Thanks
Vinod


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

VJ1322 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could you please tell what was these 2 CO contact for???
I am also waiting since Jan 19..In same boat PCC and medical about to expire..


Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

mjyvis438 said:


> For those who are interested, here is the details of 189 applications filed and granted in the year 2019 January to 31 October 2019).
> 
> Approximately 5% of these numbers are reflecting on immitracker.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this update 
Did you get your grant and how one can correlate their application timeline or processing with this data..pls guide..

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## VJ1322 (Jan 6, 2020)

abhiaus said:


> Could you please tell what was these 2 CO contact for???
> I am also waiting since Jan 19..In same boat PCC and medical about to expire..
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


" First CO contact is for PCC and Medicals and second CO contact is for missing one question in Form 80. I got married so asked CO on july 3rd that I want to add my wife and July 4th he asked to pay fees and on July 5th he asked all documents. I submitted all on August 1st ". 

I spoke with few guys and some said "Don't worry about the PCC and medicals, CO won't ask once they are done after the application lodged" and some said "CO will ask once they expire and then we have to re do them again". Hopefully for us if he don't ask once they expire it will be an example for others and if CO ask us to re-do them again it will also be an example or reference for others. 

My medicals expiring on 21st January and PCC on 31st January. Will see what happens


----------



## VJ1322 (Jan 6, 2020)

abhiaus said:


> Could you please tell what was these 2 CO contact for???
> I am also waiting since Jan 19..In same boat PCC and medical about to expire..
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


Did you get any CO from January? 

Thanks


----------



## mjyvis438 (Jan 6, 2020)

nohtyp said:


> Correct me if i/m wrong. With that low number of visa lodgement, that means there are a lot of waste invitations right?



Low number is primarily due to low invites from April month.


----------



## mjyvis438 (Jan 6, 2020)

abhiaus said:


> Thanks for this update
> Did you get your grant and how one can correlate their application timeline or processing with this data..pls guide..
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


I dint get my grant yet.. I used this data and immitrracker data to predict approximate grant date.
If Jan, feb and March grants are on par with December 2019, I have predicted grant for me in March month.. it’s all about playing with data.. difficult to explain here..


----------



## VJ1322 (Jan 6, 2020)

*189 visa*

Hi,
Application lodged on October 11th 2018. Got 2 CO contacts, one in January and one in May and then I added my wife into my application in July and uploaded all documents on 1st August.

I have seen that maximum all applications lodged in March are granted and my doubt is as I have uploaded all documents on 1st August 2019 will my application fall into the queue after March, April, June and July applications?? :fingerscrossed:

Need info on this please 

Thanks
Vinod


----------



## mjyvis438 (Jan 6, 2020)

VJ1322 said:


> Hi,
> Application lodged on October 11th 2018. Got 2 CO contacts, one in January and one in May and then I added my wife into my application in July and uploaded all documents on 1st August.
> 
> I have seen that maximum all applications lodged in March are granted and my doubt is as I have uploaded all documents on 1st August 2019 will my application fall into the queue after March, April, June and July applications?? :fingerscrossed:
> ...


As far as I know, your application don’t fall after July. 
You may expect a grant or CO contact (if any)in next 2-3 weeks


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

VJ1322 said:


> Did you get any CO from January?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


No CO Contact yet...no update from DHA

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## VJ1322 (Jan 6, 2020)

mjyvis438 said:


> VJ1322 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Thanks mate. I will be very happy if it happens like what you told.. very happy if I get a grant and happy if at least if I get a CO contact. As far as I know no pending docs to submit except PCC or medicals if they expire in this month!!


----------



## VJ1322 (Jan 6, 2020)

abhiaus said:


> VJ1322 said:
> 
> 
> > Did you get any CO from January?
> ...


Ohh ok. I am bit lucky then had a CO contact. I know how it feels waiting for an year without CO contact.. Hope good days ahead


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

VJ1322 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Application lodged on October 11th 2018. Got 2 CO contacts, one in January and one in May and then I added my wife into my application in July and uploaded all documents on 1st August.
> 
> ...


I suppose yes,. As per other answers on forum

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## wewake17 (May 14, 2019)

Seems like DHA has gone into sleep mode again after christmas. not many 189 reported this week too. 190s are being looked at again.


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

Today raised a complaint for sluggish 189 processing. Refer attachment









Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## hrishikesh (Jan 9, 2017)

Was expecting 189 grants to pick up after the holiday season. Nothing has moved yet. One can only hope that processing may have begun this week and it's only a matter of few days that the processed ones start getting grants!


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

saurabhpluto said:


> Today raised a complaint for sluggish 189 processing. Refer attachment
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does it really help..as I had also submitted one feedback for 189 visa processing delay but no change in the process yet.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## iuperera (Jul 19, 2018)

*Visa Grant*

Finally received my visa grant for me, my wife and two kids. Here's the timeline. Hope everyone waiting for grants get them soon!

ANZSCO: 261313
PTE 1st attempt :2018/07/21 (L/R/S/W 85/90/83/88)
EOI 189:2018/08/15
Points: Age:30 Edu:15 Exp:10 Eng:20
Invite:2018/09/11
189 Lodged:2018/09/22
Wife Pregnant with 2nd child :2018/09/26(2wks)
Me+Child medicals done:2018/10/10
1st CO Contact for Wife medicals :2018/12/03
Requested to defer Wife medicals:due date 2019/05/20
2nd CO contact to upload 1022,1436,NB pp, NB BC once delivered:2019/04/19
Newborn Docs Uploaded:2019/05/22
Wife Medicals done: 2019/05/29
Newborn added:2019/07/19
HAP generated and medicals done for new born: around 2019/09/01
My Passport renewal: 2019/10/15
Request for new PCC (expired in Sep): 2019/12/14 (uploaded on the same date as I had already taken it)
Grant:2020/01/08


----------



## hrishikesh (Jan 9, 2017)

iuperera said:


> Finally received my visa grant for me, my wife and two kids. Here's the timeline. Hope everyone waiting for grants get them soon!
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313
> PTE 1st attempt :2018/07/21 (L/R/S/W 85/90/83/88)
> ...


Congratulations Iuperera. Patience paid off. It must be a great feeling. Good luck for your future!


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

iuperera said:


> Finally received my visa grant for me, my wife and two kids. Here's the timeline. Hope everyone waiting for grants get them soon!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congs

Co contact for which country PCC? The one you reside at?

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

iuperera said:


> Finally received my visa grant for me, my wife and two kids. Here's the timeline. Hope everyone waiting for grants get them soon!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your Grant..!!
Great start for new year !!

I have one query, can you please answer.
You have mentioned below in your timeline.

""Wife Pregnant with 2nd child :2018/09/26(2wks)

Me+Child medicals done:2018/10/10""

When did you inform DHA regarding your wife pregnancy for second child at the time you got confirmation on pregnancy from hospital side, did you submit some reports for it.

Also, on date 2018/10/10, I suppose you would have submitted your and first child medical. Correct ??
And does DHA keeps your file on hold till delivery is done..pls confirm




Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bamf (Jul 23, 2019)

Very cheery news. Congratulations.


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

abhiaus said:


> Congratulations on your Grant..!!
> Great start for new year !!
> 
> I have one query, can you please answer.
> ...


It is not DHA keeps on hold till delivery. By pure logic of you not submitting the wife medicals it is automatically on hold.

If you give wife medicals then yes you need to inform them.

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## iuperera (Jul 19, 2018)

saurabhpluto said:


> Congs
> 
> Co contact for which country PCC? The one you reside at?
> 
> Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


Yes for Sri Lanka


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

iuperera said:


> Yes for Sri Lanka


Thanks. I am in India my south africa pcc expired and now I dont want to do it since it is a cumbersome process.

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## iuperera (Jul 19, 2018)

abhiaus said:


> Congratulations on your Grant..!!
> Great start for new year !!
> 
> I have one query, can you please answer.
> ...


Once they asked for wife's medicals, I attached a letter requesting to defer the application in immiaccount and also attached the ultrasound scan.

2018/10/10 was for the first child.


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

iuperera said:


> Once they asked for wife's medicals, I attached a letter requesting to defer the application in immiaccount and also attached the ultrasound scan.
> 
> 
> 
> 2018/10/10 was for the first child.


Passport renewal was a co contact or a pro active decision to renew?

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## iuperera (Jul 19, 2018)

saurabhpluto said:


> Thanks. I am in India my south africa pcc expired and now I dont want to do it since it is a cumbersome process.
> 
> Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


Hope they won't ask for it since the period in SA is already covered in your expired PCC. Good luck!


----------



## iuperera (Jul 19, 2018)

saurabhpluto said:


> Passport renewal was a co contact or a pro active decision to renew?
> 
> Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


It was due to expire on 2020/04/30. With the current timelines, thought of renewing it anyway. So, it was a pro active decision.


----------



## rakeshprasad13 (Oct 17, 2018)

Hello Every one,

Finally received the visa grant for me, my wife and and my daughter. Here's the timeline.


ANZSCO: 263111

Applicant Type: offshore

Invite:2019/01/11

189 Lodged:2019/03/07

1st CO Contact for Hong Kong PCC :2019/07/03

Uploaded HK PCC : 2019/07/25

Grant:2020/01/09

Thank you to all the forum members, the wealth of information in this forum was an integral part in this journey.

I hope and pray for a speedy grant all those waiting for it. All the best folks


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

rakeshprasad13 said:


> Hello Every one,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congratulations buddy


----------



## mjyvis438 (Jan 6, 2020)

rakeshprasad13 said:


> Hello Every one,
> 
> Finally received the visa grant for me, my wife and and my daughter. Here's the timeline.
> 
> ...


Congratulations bro..


----------



## wewake17 (May 14, 2019)

rakeshprasad13 said:


> Hello Every one,
> 
> Finally received the visa grant for me, my wife and and my daughter. Here's the timeline.
> 
> ...


Congrats bro. Can you also update this information in immitracker. Many are dependent on it and ths wll be a ray of hope for many.


----------



## pareekmohit85 (Oct 16, 2019)

Congrats all for the grant,

Just wondering is any one in same loop as mine

ANZCO 261311
189 applied 21 Feb 2019
CO contact 5 July more evidence of relationship
Grant Waiting?

Kind regards,

Mohit


----------



## rakeshprasad13 (Oct 17, 2018)

wewake17 said:


> Congrats bro. Can you also update this information in immitracker. Many are dependent on it and ths wll be a ray of hope for many.



Thanks Bro, just updated the immitracker.


----------



## jha_gaurav (Dec 22, 2018)

*9th Jan Grants*

6 grants already reported for 9th January. Hopefully things are picking up.


----------



## mjyvis438 (Jan 6, 2020)

jha_gaurav said:


> 6 grants already reported for 9th January. Hopefully things are picking up.


It will be great, If the momentum continue for few days.


----------



## Vijblr (Jul 27, 2017)

dear all,

i have received grant today for me and my family. thanks to all of you for providing support during the 1.5 year journey. 
thanks NB for your advice on different occasions.

ANZSCO: 263312

Applicant Type: offshore

Invite:11th Feb 2019

189 Lodged:8th March 2019

CO Contact for PF statement for 1st employer :27th Aug 2019

Uploaded PF statement : 28th Aug 2019

Grant:9th Jan 2020

i have updated my immitracker case as well.


----------



## eramitsingh1985 (Dec 12, 2018)

Vijblr said:


> dear all,
> 
> i have received grant today for me and my family. thanks to all of you for providing support during the 1.5 year journey.
> thanks NB for your advice on different occasions.
> ...


Congratulations buddy.

May I know what all evidences you provided for employment.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

ANZSCO- 261312
EOI - 75 
DOE - 29-01-2019
Invited - 10-03-2019
Lodged - 9-04-2019
Immi Acc Status - Received


----------



## Vijblr (Jul 27, 2017)

eramitsingh1985 said:


> Congratulations buddy.
> 
> May I know what all evidences you provided for employment.
> 
> ...


i provided salary slips, reference letter, resignation letter, bank statement, form 16 and in last PF statement.


----------



## ravirockz (Jul 24, 2016)

pareekmohit85 said:


> Congrats all for the grant,
> 
> Just wondering is any one in same loop as mine
> 
> ...


I am in the same boat.

ANZCO 261311
189 applied 10 Feb 2019
CO contact 21 May and 2 Aug 2019 for more evidence of spouse english, uploaded documents and pte exam aswell by 27th Aug 2019
Grant Waiting?


----------



## raven09 (Dec 25, 2019)

Hi all, wanted to check if after submitting 815, there might still be chances of Visa getting rejected on Health grounds? 

Points 80
ANZSCO 261111
EOI Oct 2018
Lodged Dec 2018
1st CO Contact for Additional Health Checks Mar 2019
Second CO contact for 815 Declaration 26th July 2019, Submitted same day
Grant : Waiting


----------



## Navathej (Jan 8, 2019)

raven09 said:


> Hi all, wanted to check if after submitting 815, there might still be chances of Visa getting rejected on Health grounds?
> 
> Points 80
> ANZSCO 261111
> ...


In the same boat ! 
Lodged Jan 2019 
815 for spouse July 3rd 

Based on my interaction with other applicants, rejection on health grounds will happen during the medicals and not after health clearance is provided unless something has been withheld knowingly and found out later.

Experts can correct me if I'm wrong 

Timelines:
PTE-A 20 Pts: 07/01/2019
EOI: 01/10/2018
ITA received: 11/01/2019
Visa Lodged: 22/01/2019 (Me+2)
PCC: 25/01/2019
Medicals: 31/01/2019 (Spouse abnormal X-ray)
CO Contact: 30/04/2019 (For spouse's health assessment update)
Spouse Medicals: 03/05/2019 (repeat X-Ray after sputum test and specialist consultation)
Spouse health Clearance: 07/05/2019
CO Contact: 03/07/2019 (For Form 815 for Spouse)
Visa Grant:?


----------



## pragathes (Apr 22, 2018)

ravirockz said:


> I am in the same boat.
> 
> ANZCO 261311
> 189 applied 10 Feb 2019
> ...


I was in the same boat. Had applied on Sep 2018 and then CO contact in Nov 2018 for spouse english which was submitted on the same day. Finally got the grant after 8 months in July 2019. During the wait period, did a lot of stuffs like calling them to ask if anything else is needed on my case and mailed them multiple time asking about the progress in my case but nothing worked. At one point was so frustrated as I have never seen any case with 8 months wait time after CO contact. I would recommend to stay calm and be positive. When it is your turn, you will definitely get your grant!

All the very best!


----------



## hrishikesh (Jan 9, 2017)

Congratulations to all those who received their grants today.

A quick question - what is the initial entry date being given by DHA? Is it exactly 1 year from the date of lodgement? How much do they extend in cases nearing the 1 year mark (say 1-2 months from date of grant)?


----------



## Navathej (Jan 8, 2019)

hrishikesh said:


> Congratulations to all those who received their grants today.
> 
> A quick question - what is the initial entry date being given by DHA? Is it exactly 1 year from the date of lodgement? How much do they extend in cases nearing the 1 year mark (say 1-2 months from date of grant)?


Now since most applications processing time is close to an yr the IED is 1 yr from grant for almost all the grants 

Timelines:
PTE-A 20 Pts: 07/01/2019
EOI: 01/10/2018
ITA received: 11/01/2019
Visa Lodged: 22/01/2019 (Me+2)
PCC: 25/01/2019
Medicals: 31/01/2019 (Spouse abnormal X-ray)
CO Contact: 30/04/2019 (For spouse's health assessment update)
Spouse Medicals: 03/05/2019 (repeat X-Ray after sputum test and specialist consultation)
Spouse health Clearance: 07/05/2019
CO Contact: 03/07/2019 (For Form 815 for Spouse)
Visa Grant:?


----------



## pareekmohit85 (Oct 16, 2019)

So manyyyyyyyyyyy grants yesterday, mine is still missing 

UFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## raaj_4849 (Dec 6, 2018)

Hi All,
Currently I'm on student visa and applied for 189 (261313) on 15th Feb 2019. CO has got contacted on 18th June 2019 for more employment evidence and submitted on same day.

My question to experts is that until I complete my student visa (i,e SEP 2020) I won't be granted for 189 because of having valid visa till Sep 2020??


----------



## hrishikesh (Jan 9, 2017)

pareekmohit85 said:


> So manyyyyyyyyyyy grants yesterday, mine is still missing
> 
> UFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


But why has yesterdays snowball stopped. How can it be so random &#55358;&#56698;😩


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

raaj_4849 said:


> Hi All,
> Currently I'm on student visa and applied for 189 (261313) on 15th Feb 2019. CO has got contacted on 18th June 2019 for more employment evidence and submitted on same day.
> 
> My question to experts is that until I complete my student visa (i,e SEP 2020) I won't be granted for 189 because of having valid visa till Sep 2020??


Nope
The moment 189 is granted, the student visa will be overwritten 
There is a general delay in 189 grant for past year

Cheers


----------



## ravirockz (Jul 24, 2016)

pragathes said:


> I was in the same boat. Had applied on Sep 2018 and then CO contact in Nov 2018 for spouse english which was submitted on the same day. Finally got the grant after 8 months in July 2019. During the wait period, did a lot of stuffs like calling them to ask if anything else is needed on my case and mailed them multiple time asking about the progress in my case but nothing worked. At one point was so frustrated as I have never seen any case with 8 months wait time after CO contact. I would recommend to stay calm and be positive. When it is your turn, you will definitely get your grant!
> 
> All the very best!


Ya yes, I am expecting some positive thing to happen, fingers crossed.

Thanks


----------



## maxdil (Jan 10, 2019)

Happy to let you know that I received the grant yesterday for 261311. My time line is mentioned below. 

However, there is a small issue I am doubtful about. I noticed that my middle name is missing in my grant letter. 
Given name: A B
Family Name: X Y Z
But in the grant letter mu name is mentioned as “A X Y Z” and my middle name “B” is missing. 

Is this normal or could this be an issue? I noticed an old thread in expat forums (2013) and it says that is not a problem but just wanted to check with you experts


Has any of you come across a situation like this?


++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
ANZSCO: 261311
EOI 189:2019/01/09
Points: 75
Invite: 2019/01/09
189 Lodged: 2019/03/06
1st CO Contact for medicals and to re-upload PCC :2019/07/04
Employment verification done: 2019/07/05
Responded to CO contact for PCC: 2019/08/10
Grant: 2020/01/09
IED: 2021/01/09
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

maxdil said:


> Happy to let you know that I received the grant yesterday for 261311. My time line is mentioned below.
> 
> However, there is a small issue I am doubtful about. I noticed that my middle name is missing in my grant letter.
> Given name: A B
> ...


 The grant letter should match the passport name to the last dot
If anything is missing or wrong write back to DHA and ask for a corrected grant letter

Cheers


----------



## bernardv (Nov 18, 2019)

rakeshprasad13 said:


> Hello Every one,
> 
> Finally received the visa grant for me, my wife and and my daughter. Here's the timeline.
> 
> ...


Congrats from Hong Kong mate!!!!!

Sigh I'm still longing for any further email/notification from DoHA...Here is my timeline:
ANZSCO: 254415 Offshore
7 Dec 2018: Submitted 189+190(VIC) EOI
20 Dec 2018: Invitation for applying VIC nomination (I gave up 190 invitation afterwards since I still haven’t registered with AHPRA which they required)
11 Jan 2019: Received 189 invitation 
5 Feb 2019: Lodged 189 application
15 Feb 2019: Health assessment done
7 May 2019: 1st CO contact: Request for PCC + Evidence of employment. Uploaded MPF statements and taxation records
28 May 2019: PCC posted from Hong Kong Police
19 Jul 2019: 2nd CO contact: Request for further taxation and MPF document
8 Aug 2019: Further information uploaded

And no news till now... it's torturing


----------



## nishant18 (Apr 3, 2018)

*Need your advise.*

Dear Forum Members,

Requesting for your kind attention/advise on how to proceed with my case.

ANZ CODE: 261313
Points: 75 (Edu:15, Eng: 20, Exp: 10, Age 25, Spouse: 5) 
Invite: 01/11/2019
Visa Lodged On: 02/14/2019
PCC / Medical : 02/24/2019
First CO Contact: 06/24/2019 (Re-Upload Employer Experience and Roles Letter + PF + SALARY)
Updated: 06/25 - Application Status : Further Assessment.

Since then no Update.....

New Inclusions done to my application:
New Addition in Family (Baby Birth: Nov 2019)
Application Updated (1022 - With Baby Name + Birth Certificate + Passport) - Dec 21 2019.

Since then waiting for CO Contact for HAP ID (to proceed with Child medicals + Visa Payment)

I requested VISA consultant to send a request email to CO, seeking their attention in order to generate HAP ID. Consultant is not aligned to this proposal and is in favor of waiting for CO to get back on their own. Looking at current trend, applications are being picked up(FEB/MAR).

Please advise if i must insist Consultant to send an email asking for HAP ID or if it can be done individually (By passing Consultant). Your advise will of great help.


----------



## Ind_Aus (Jan 11, 2020)

*ACS Assessment*

Could someone help me please, I did PY in IT and got my degree assessed by ACS - claiming 5 points for PY.
I am also claiming 5 points for 1-year work exp in Australia - do I need to get it assessed by ACS ? 
In my visa application, I have provided a letter stating my job duties aligning with SOL. 
Please advise, thank you.


----------



## VJ1322 (Jan 6, 2020)

Hi Everyone,
My medicals is expiring on 21/01/2020 and PCC on 30/01/2020. I am going to apply for PCC again on 24/01/2020. 

My doubt is regarding medicals, does anyone faced this instance of medicals expiry?? Some people told me that CO won’t ask again to re-do the medicals if it is expired as I have already done the medicals once.. Is that right? Does anyone here re-done the medicals after it is expired? 

Thanks


----------



## VJ1322 (Jan 6, 2020)

Ind_Aus said:


> Could someone help me please, I did PY in IT and got my degree assessed by ACS - claiming 5 points for PY.
> I am also claiming 5 points for 1-year work exp in Australia - do I need to get it assessed by ACS ?
> In my visa application, I have provided a letter stating my job duties aligning with SOL.
> Please advise, thank you.


I think yes, you have to assess it by ACS as PY and Job experience both are different and also you are claiming points for both!!


----------



## Bamf (Jul 23, 2019)

Well as others have said, it’s up to the CO. There’re people who haven’t redone their medicals upon expiration and the CO didn’t ask, yet they got the grant. Also cases in the opposite. So you should wait for CO. Besides it’s possible you could get the grant before the 21st.


----------



## Ind_Aus (Jan 11, 2020)

*Ind_Aus*



VJ1322 said:


> I think yes, you have to assess it by ACS as PY and Job experience both are different and also you are claiming points for both!!


Thank you for your reply.
There is only one space for providing an ACS reference number in the visa application.
So I cant provide 2 reference number, one for Degree and the other for work.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

VJ1322 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> My medicals is expiring on 21/01/2020 and PCC on 30/01/2020. I am going to apply for PCC again on 24/01/2020.
> 
> My doubt is regarding medicals, does anyone faced this instance of medicals expiry?? Some people told me that CO won’t ask again to re-do the medicals if it is expired as I have already done the medicals once.. Is that right? Does anyone here re-done the medicals after it is expired?
> ...


To ask for a fresh pcc and medicals is the prerogative of the CO
Some ask, some don’t

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nishant18 said:


> Dear Forum Members,
> 
> Requesting for your kind attention/advise on how to proceed with my case.
> 
> ...


When you have appointed a consultant, let him do his job
Don’t try to do back seat driving

Cheers


----------



## VJ1322 (Jan 6, 2020)

Bamf said:


> Well as others have said, it’s up to the CO. There’re people who haven’t redone their medicals upon expiration and the CO didn’t ask, yet they got the grant. Also cases in the opposite. So you should wait for CO. Besides it’s possible you could get the grant before the 21st.


Thank you very much 😊


----------



## VJ1322 (Jan 6, 2020)

NB said:


> VJ1322 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Everyone,
> ...


Thank you so much 😊


----------



## nishant18 (Apr 3, 2018)

NB said:


> When you have appointed a consultant, let him do his job
> Don’t try to do back seat driving
> 
> Cheers


Thanks a ton NB for sharing your 2 cents. Will sure stick by your and Consultant's advise.

Cheers


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

VJ1322 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> My medicals is expiring on 21/01/2020 and PCC on 30/01/2020. I am going to apply for PCC again on 24/01/2020.
> 
> My doubt is regarding medicals, does anyone faced this instance of medicals expiry?? Some people told me that CO won’t ask again to re-do the medicals if it is expired as I have already done the medicals once.. Is that right? Does anyone here re-done the medicals after it is expired?
> ...


Mine is same situation, but I am not going for redoing the PCC and medical as DHA Will specifically ask if they require it again.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## VJ1322 (Jan 6, 2020)

abhiaus said:


> VJ1322 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Everyone,
> ...


I will wait for the CO to ask me to re-do the medicals but I will re-do the PCC as it costs only $70 and I have seen so many instances in this forum only that CO asked PCC again, so if CO asks me to redo the PCC them my new PCC will be ready and I will upload immediately without any delay for another 2-3 weeks.. 

Medicals we can’t do it again until CO ask us to redo.. 

Thanks


----------



## neerocks (Oct 23, 2019)

Hello Experts, 

I had got CO contact for submitting overseas PCC in Dec. But haven't been able to get the PCC yet.
The deadline was 28days.
However, I have emailed CO at gsm.allocated and skilled.support to let them know my situation and asked them for extension.Also called the Australian immigration contact number.The customer care support person told that they will inform the CO about my situation and will let them know that I have requested for an extension in date.They said CO would reply to my case.

So far, I haven't got any response from CO.
My 28 days will be over in another 2 days.

Should I attach all the emails which I have sent to CO and US state pCC office in my IMMI account & then click on "I confirm I have provided information as requested" or should I do anything else. Or should I just wait without taking any action in my IMMI account.

Please advise.

Thanks.


----------



## walxy42 (Jan 11, 2020)

Hi All, please does anyone know the processing time for 189 now. I applied since Feb 2019 and no response yet.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

walxy42 said:


> Hi All, please does anyone know the processing time for 189 now. I applied since Feb 2019 and no response yet.


Check in global processing times 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

neerocks said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I had got CO contact for submitting overseas PCC in Dec. But haven't been able to get the PCC yet.
> The deadline was 28days.
> ...


You cannot press the information provided button till you actually upload the PCC

You can in the meantime merge all the documents you have pertaining to the pcc application in 1 file and upload it 

Cheers


----------



## neerocks (Oct 23, 2019)

NB said:


> You cannot press the information provided button till you actually upload the PCC
> 
> You can in the meantime merge all the documents you have pertaining to the pcc application in 1 file and upload it
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB.Just did the same.


----------



## hoandang (Apr 13, 2018)

NB said:


> Check in global processing times
> 
> Cheers


Just checked the time and saw the "Unavailable due to low volume of applications" for 189 Points-Tested, although there are thousands of applications are waiting?


----------



## rtsideofwrong (Jun 19, 2019)

9th Jan brought the good news as 189 Granted for me and my family.


----------



## eramitsingh1985 (Dec 12, 2018)

rtsideofwrong said:


> 9th Jan brought the good news as 189 Granted for me and my family.




Congratulations, please share your timeline and ANZSCO details.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

ANZSCO- 261312
EOI - 75 
DOE - 29-01-2019
Invited - 10-03-2019
Lodged - 9-04-2019
Immi Acc Status - Received


----------



## Huyen Bkeps (Jun 22, 2017)

walxy42 said:


> Hi All, please does anyone know the processing time for 189 now. I applied since Feb 2019 and no response yet.


There were 3 granted 189 today. Once was lodge on 12th Jan 19. It should be your turn soon.


----------



## Huyen Bkeps (Jun 22, 2017)

rtsideofwrong said:


> 9th Jan brought the good news as 189 Granted for me and my family.


Congratulation! Is it DG?


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

rtsideofwrong said:


> 9th Jan brought the good news as 189 Granted for me and my family.


Congratulations...What is your ANZSCO code..

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## vinay_1187 (Apr 15, 2017)

rtsideofwrong said:


> 9th Jan brought the good news as 189 Granted for me and my family.


Great and Happy to see the momentum now.
Can you share the ANZSCO CODE and your timelines for VISA filling please.


----------



## rtsideofwrong (Jun 19, 2019)

rtsideofwrong said:


> 9th Jan brought the good news as 189 Granted for me and my family.





eramitsingh1985 said:


> rtsideofwrong said:
> 
> 
> > 9th Jan brought the good news as 189 Granted for me and my family.
> ...


Anzco code 261313
Lodgement Date: 5th March 2019
CO contact: 1 (15th June)


----------



## rtsideofwrong (Jun 19, 2019)

Huyen Bkeps said:


> rtsideofwrong said:
> 
> 
> > 9th Jan brought the good news as 189 Granted for me and my family.
> ...


Thanks. No there was one contact.


----------



## wewake17 (May 14, 2019)

rtsideofwrong said:


> Huyen Bkeps said:
> 
> 
> > rtsideofwrong said:
> ...


Have you updated your case in immitravker? If not, would you mind doing it please? Many are tracking through that and helps everyone


----------



## walxy42 (Jan 11, 2020)

I am eagerly waiting! Do they issue Grants on weekends??


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

Part of this thread now

While filling the form, the question 

*Do you have non-migrating family members?*

Answered Yes and filled in details about Parents and brother. 

On the document submission page Form 80 is required for all family members.. Why?? They are not migrating 

I can easily submit form 80 for all 3 of them but just seems unnecessary, people who have already filed 189 can weigh in, did you do it? or did not? 

Thanks


----------



## Bamf (Jul 23, 2019)

Yea I did it. Including for partner’s family members.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

Bamf said:


> Yea I did it. Including for partner’s family members.


ughh, unnecessary more work

Okay


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Part of this thread now
> 
> While filling the form, the question
> 
> ...


Did more research on this, non-migrating family members are Partner, and children not parents and siblings.

So no need to fill in form 80 or mention them on the step-by-step portal of 189 application


----------



## wewake17 (May 14, 2019)

walxy42 said:


> I am eagerly waiting! Do they issue Grants on weekends??


4 grants reported on Sunday 12 Jan.. if 4 is reported, imagine how many have been given. Immitracker has only 5% of applicants updating information..


----------



## pareekmohit85 (Oct 16, 2019)

NB said:


> Check in global processing times
> 
> Cheers



Same Same


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Did more research on this, non-migrating family members are Partner, and children not parents and siblings.
> 
> So no need to fill in form 80 or mention them on the step-by-step portal of 189 application


Cheers, I too have been seeking an answer to this.


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

ANZSCO: 261313 Developer programmer
Points: 75 (189)
EOI DOE: 16-Jan-19
189 Invite : 11-Feb-19
189 Lodge : 22-Feb-19
Medicals: 10-Mar-2019
All documents submitted on 01-Mar-2019
CO contact: 01-July-2019 asking for Birth certificate for myself and spouse
Updated the birth certificates of me and spouse on 13-July-2019 and the status changed to Further assessment.

Applied 3 Change on Circumstances for adding the details of New born baby. Details below.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

04-Sep-2019 --> adding baby birth certificates and Form 1022 under spouse details.
10-Oct-2019 --> adding baby Passport under Spouse details and sent email to [email protected] and [email protected] on 11-Oct-2019 requesting Case officer
to initiate the health assessment for the baby. i got reply stating that the details has been escalated to the appropriate area of action from [email protected] on 14-Oct-2019.
30-Aug-2019--> adding baby 457 Visa document under Spouse application.

No updates till now, the application is still under further assessment and baby health assessment also not completed. Any suggestions for me to follow up
or do i just need to wait more patiently??


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

exlipse said:


> Cheers, I too have been seeking an answer to this.


I am still not sure though, still require an input / suggestion from someone who is single and applied for 189 recently.


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

vijgin said:


> ANZSCO: 261313 Developer programmer
> Points: 75 (189)
> EOI DOE: 16-Jan-19
> 189 Invite : 11-Feb-19
> ...


Hi NB,
Your Suggestion?


----------



## priyanka20 (Oct 8, 2018)

Hi Guys,

Happy New Year! We received our Visa Grant on 09 Jan, 2020. Missed the mail and got to know when I logged in to my immi account today. You can check timeline in signature.

189 grants have taken a momentum finally. Good luck to everyone and may you get your grant soon.


----------



## saurabhaus7 (Dec 29, 2019)

priyanka20 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Happy New Year! We received our Visa Grant on 09 Jan, 2020. Missed the mail and got to know when I logged in to my immi account today. You can check timeline in signature.
> 
> 189 grants have taken a momentum finally. Good luck to everyone and may you get your grant soon.


Whoa... Awesome... Congrats !!! :clap2:


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

saurabhaus7 said:


> Whoa... Awesome... Congrats !!! :clap2:


congrats...


----------



## Dubey (Aug 30, 2018)

Congratulations 🎉🎉


----------



## anujtaya (Sep 17, 2019)

Can i apply onshore 189 if i am waiting for aat review for my last sub. Visa application. I am currently on a bridging a. Any thoughts


----------



## vinay_1187 (Apr 15, 2017)

priyanka20 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Happy New Year! We received our Visa Grant on 09 Jan, 2020. Missed the mail and got to know when I logged in to my immi account today. You can check timeline in signature.
> 
> 189 grants have taken a momentum finally. Good luck to everyone and may you get your grant soon.



Many Many Congrats !!


----------



## Lakbipi (Dec 15, 2019)

Hi, 

Here I am also in the same boat. Wait is killing like hell.
Till the CO contact everything was quite quick in my case but then the wait started. Here's my timeline 

Lodged : 7 Feb 2019 
Docs upload completed (except medicals) : 13 may 2019
Co contact : 16 May 2019
Health clearance provided : 3 June 2019

Medicals and doc uploading was delayed as my delivery was after lodgement . So had to wait to receive the baby docs and then do medicals. 

One question friends, 
Do I fall in the Feb 2019(application lodged) category of applicants or the May category of applicants(doc uploading completed ) ?


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

priyanka20 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Happy New Year! We received our Visa Grant on 09 Jan, 2020. Missed the mail and got to know when I logged in to my immi account today. You can check timeline in signature.
> 
> 189 grants have taken a momentum finally. Good luck to everyone and may you get your grant soon.


Congratulations...Could you please confirm the email from which you receive the golden email..

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

vijgin said:


> ANZSCO: 261313 Developer programmer
> Points: 75 (189)
> EOI DOE: 16-Jan-19
> 189 Invite : 11-Feb-19
> ...


Was your wife pregnant when you made application submission and did you inform DHA whil filling up the application stage itself??

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## pareekmohit85 (Oct 16, 2019)

Morning guys,

Just a quick question please.

I did apply on 21 Feb 2019, and the grant is still awaiting

Should i get the AFP and medicals done again?

Please advise.

TIA

Mohit


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pareekmohit85 said:


> Morning guys,
> 
> Just a quick question please.
> 
> ...


To ask for a fresh pcc and Medicals or not is the prerogative of the CO

Most members wait for the CO to ask for it and don’t get it done voluntarily 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Lakbipi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Here I am also in the same boat. Wait is killing like hell.
> Till the CO contact everything was quite quick in my case but then the wait started. Here's my timeline
> ...


Which batch you fall in is immaterial 
The time taken for processing will depend on the complexity of your case and the strength of the evidence that you have submitted 

You have to wait patiently 

Cheers


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

Hi,
Which section should I need to upload my work experience related documents to? (Salary slips, Reference letters etc)
These are the categories displayed and no separate section for employment.



Cheers!


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

exlipse said:


> Hi,
> Which section should I need to upload my work experience related documents to? (Salary slips, Reference letters etc)
> These are the categories displayed and no separate section for employment.
> 
> ...


Very weird bro

I have a seperate section for Work Exp
See attached image


----------



## VJ1322 (Jan 6, 2020)

Hi Everyone,
I am waiting for the Grant from October 2018. Got 2 CO contacts and added wife in July and submitted docs on 1st August 2019. How effective is the feedback or complaints system in the immi acount?? Will they respons to us or no use of giving complaints?? Please reply me if anyone gave feedback or complaints through immi account!! Waiting from OCT 2018 is like hell so seeking any ideas or thoughts to contact DHA?? 

Regards
Vinod


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Very weird bro
> 
> I have a seperate section for Work Exp
> See attached image


GB, Thanks. I think I figured it out. 
I had only drafted my application without filling my employment history completely and I had answered 'No' to the question _'Claiming points for this employment?'_

Now I filled the correct data and I see a separate section for Work Experience. :clap2:

Still no separate section for Work Experience to on my partner's tab, guess they would go with Skills Assesment.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

exlipse said:


> GB, Thanks. I think I figured it out.
> I had only drafted my application without filling my employment history completely and I had answered 'No' to the question _'Claiming points for this employment?'_
> 
> Now I filled the correct data and I see a separate section for Work Experience. :clap2:
> ...


I think you only need skills assessment for partner, no need for work exp proof


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

abhiaus said:


> Was your wife pregnant when you made application submission and did you inform DHA whil filling up the application stage itself??
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


Yes. i informed when i lodged the application.


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

nishant18 said:


> Dear Forum Members,
> 
> Requesting for your kind attention/advise on how to proceed with my case.
> 
> ...



Hi,
I am in the same situation and timeline as yours. Let me know your further moves.


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

saurabhpluto said:


> It is not DHA keeps on hold till delivery. By pure logic of you not submitting the wife medicals it is automatically on hold.
> 
> If you give wife medicals then yes you need to inform them.
> 
> Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


I made my application in January 2019 along with me and my wife's medical, and my wife only got pregnant in Aug 2019 for which we came to know of it in Sept 2019, as of now I have not updated my application with this information to DHA.
What should I do I had no CO Contact from DHA since January?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

vijgin said:


> ANZSCO: 261313 Developer programmer
> Points: 75 (189)
> EOI DOE: 16-Jan-19
> 189 Invite : 11-Feb-19
> ...



Hi Friends,
Any suggestions, Can I call and ask about the status of the application?


----------



## nishant18 (Apr 3, 2018)

vijgin said:


> Hi,
> I am in the same situation and timeline as yours. Let me know your further moves.


Hi Vijgin,

After updating the Application with New Born Documents, i have been asked to wait by my consultant for CO to get back and ask for Medicals.

Hoping for it to happen soon as medicals (I and Wife's) will expire by FEB 2020.

Please let me know if you find an alternate way to expedite the process.

Regards,


----------



## Lakbipi (Dec 15, 2019)

Is there any way to contact the dha team or anyone else to enquire about individual application status ? 
I just joined this forum and haven't seen any threads on this


----------



## Dcz (Jan 10, 2020)

Hi Expert,

For requesting the Employment proof in my organization i need to provide following details:

1. To whom it is addressed

2. Company of the person to whom it is addressed

3.City of the person to whom it is addressed

Shall i mention as

1. Visa Officer, DHA, Sydney??

Please note : I am requesting the letter from India

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## walxy42 (Jan 11, 2020)

Lakbipi said:


> Is there any way to contact the dha team or anyone else to enquire about individual application status ?
> I just joined this forum and haven't seen any threads on this


I think you can use this: 

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/help...-forms/complaints-compliments-and-suggestions


----------



## priyanka20 (Oct 8, 2018)

abhiaus said:


> Congratulations...Could you please confirm the email from which you receive the golden email..
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


Its from "[email protected]"


----------



## Bamf (Jul 23, 2019)

First, when did you and your wife do your medicals?

Since due date is still a few months away, and you can literally get the grant in the next days or weeks, I’d suggest do nothing. But if it delays further and the medicals expire, and if CO requests to redo medicals, then you have to notify them. 
That’s my opinion.


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

I know this maybe a dumb question, but I heard different things on this so I'm a bit confused. Some people told me that you need to submit documents (passport degree etc.) with justice of peace.

I've seen an agent and he told me that clear color scans are fine. Now I'm confused.

Thoughts?


----------



## Bamf (Jul 23, 2019)

DHA tells you if you’re submitting clear colour scans, that’s sufficient. You needn’t notarise.


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

abhiaus said:


> I made my application in January 2019 along with me and my wife's medical, and my wife only got pregnant in Aug 2019 for which we came to know of it in Sept 2019, as of now I have not updated my application with this information to DHA.
> What should I do I had no CO Contact from DHA since January?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


Inform DHA immediately if you want to add new born in the application asap by form 1022

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ksvr (Jul 28, 2019)

*form 80 fillings*

hello quys,

I am lodging my visa recently, and have following questions. could someone plz help me in this case.
1) in form 80 for section related to education, how to enter college details, as i studied in a college xyz which is affiliated to abc uni. also which address to give in "address of institution".

2) is it mandate to submit 1221 form?


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

Ksvr said:


> hello quys,
> 
> I am lodging my visa recently, and have following questions. could someone plz help me in this case.
> 1) in form 80 for section related to education, how to enter college details, as i studied in a college xyz which is affiliated to abc uni. also which address to give in "address of institution".
> ...


1. I have the same situation as you, I wrote xyz college (affiliated with xyz university) write in lowercase letters if it does not fit, I wrote the exact same in Education section of the 189 form in immi account

2. No


----------



## VJ1322 (Jan 6, 2020)

*189 visa*

Hi ,
I have lodged a complaint in DHA feedback/complaint portal. I don't know how much they really consider our feedbacks but I gave a complaint as I was disappointed becasue of waiting from October 2018.


----------



## hrishikesh (Jan 9, 2017)

Grants have disappeared again! After the ray of hope in December, we all waited for the holiday season to end. We waited again after 9th and 12th of Jan. Nothing has moved further. Immitracker has dried up again.
How patient can one be. This is so frustrating!
Date of Lodgement: 29/04/2019


----------



## mjyvis438 (Jan 6, 2020)

hrishikesh said:


> Grants have disappeared again! After the ray of hope in December, we all waited for the holiday season to end. We waited again after 9th and 12th of Jan. Nothing has moved further. Immitracker has dried up again.
> How patient can one be. This is so frustrating!
> Date of Lodgement: 29/04/2019


Immitracker has 53 grants for dec19, jan20 has 27 so far, not bad I say.


----------



## abrao115 (Apr 29, 2014)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Very weird bro
> 
> I have a seperate section for Work Exp
> See attached image


Hi 

I observed that you did not upload form 80. 
Any reason why you have not uploaded?

My agent also not uploaded form 80s for my self and my wife, though I have provided them on the first day it self. I requested him to upload our form 80s many times so far, but he said "he knows everything and he will upload when it needed".

I did not understand why he is not uploading them upfront.

If any one knows the logic behind this could you please explain.


----------



## Bamf (Jul 23, 2019)

That’s just going to unnecessarily extend your processing timeline. Cos CO is going to have to request as form 80 is mandatory. That will then add to the timeline. And depending on the prevailing processing times, that could mean months. As much as possible we try to prevent unnecessary contacts.


----------



## guru2204 (Aug 29, 2019)

Any expected timelines for ANZCO 261313 with EOI Jan 2020 and 85 Points.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

abrao115 said:


> Hi
> 
> I observed that you did not upload form 80.
> Any reason why you have not uploaded?
> ...


I have not yet submitted my application. Last few details left to fill out, I will upload form 80 and then only submit the application.


----------



## Ksvr (Jul 28, 2019)

guru2204 said:


> Any expected timelines for ANZCO 261313 with EOI Jan 2020 and 85 Points.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If u r talking about invite, then no chance as still 90 pointers till date not cleared and 85 count is way high. Unless DHA gives more invites in coming rounds no chance in this FY.


----------



## hchoubisa (Nov 29, 2017)

We a family of three received grant on 16,January 2020 under 189 occupation code..233411.electronics engineer 
Finally 2 and a half year journey come to an end.
The waiting time was too much that it shattered almost every planning but all is well if the end is well. I am so happy today and must thank all my group members who kept my hope alive by updates and positive aura.
Here is my timeline..
Aug 2017 ..though of Australian PR and enrolled at a consultancy payed heavy fees but the consultancy was very helpful and professional..didn't aware about different telegram groups than 
Sep 2017...appeared for IELTS..score card..L-7,R-7.5,W-6.0,S-6.5..
Understood can never get desired score in writing section of IELTS so gave PTE in
SEP 2017....L-70,R-73,S-89,W-67
SEP 2017....payed for EA ASSESSMENT under fast track and submitted all relevant docs...
Oct 2017...received positive outcome from EA after reply of one mail from EA regarding my cdr reports

November 2017...Filled EOI for 189 65 points under 189 & 70 points under 190 Victoria

April 2018...total points updated by 5 due to work experience of 8 years

Now 189....70 points
190....75 points

Waited till November for invitation but as per ISCAH predictions I understood that I have to fight for those 20 points of PTE as by next year I will loose 5 points because of my age.
Gave 4 attempts of PTE between December 18 to February 19 and each time I have to travel 500 kms one side as nearest test center was about 500 kms
Prepared for PTE by telegram groups 
1st attempt...L-78,R-76,S-87,W-77
2nd attempt...L-75,R-86,S-85,W-79
3rd attempt...L-88,R-78,S-79,W-79
Finally 4th attempt Feb 2019...L- 90, R-88, S-83, W-90
UPDATED EOI and now 189= 80 points and 190 = 85 points 
Feb 2019....received invitation under 189 and 190 categories in very next invitation rounds
7 March..2019. Submitted all docs and payed Visa fees along with PCC and medicals
After countless refreshing of gmail account finally
Received golden mail for three of us on ...16,January,2020


Sent from my SM-M307F using Tapatalk


----------



## hoandang (Apr 13, 2018)

Guys, I just got direct grant after 10 months!!!

Lodged on 10/03/2019
Granted on 16/01/2020

Thanks all.


----------



## TVS2Aus (Aug 27, 2019)

Congrats 



hchoubisa said:


> We a family of three received grant on 16,January 2020 under 189 occupation code..233411.electronics engineer
> Finally 2 and a half year journey come to an end.
> The waiting time was too much that it shattered almost every planning but all is well if the end is well. I am so happy today and must thank all my group members who kept my hope alive by updates and positive aura.
> Here is my timeline..
> ...


----------



## TVS2Aus (Aug 27, 2019)

Congrats 



hoandang said:


> Guys, I just got direct grant after 10 months!!!
> 
> Lodged on 10/03/2019
> Granted on 16/01/2020
> ...


----------



## eramitsingh1985 (Dec 12, 2018)

hoandang said:


> Guys, I just got direct grant after 10 months!!!
> 
> Lodged on 10/03/2019
> Granted on 16/01/2020
> ...




Congratulations. Please update your case on immitracker.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

ANZSCO- 261312
EOI - 75 
DOE - 29-01-2019
Invited - 10-03-2019
Lodged - 9-04-2019
Immi Acc Status - Received


----------



## hoandang (Apr 13, 2018)

hoandang said:


> Guys, I just got direct grant after 10 months!!!
> 
> Lodged on 10/03/2019
> Granted on 16/01/2020
> ...


Attached list of documents I submitted which may help others

Also just a quick FYI of my case:
PCC and medical are expired last Dec
Didn't notarize any documents

Still got grant at the end of the day. I reckon the maximum waiting time is 12 months if your case is straightforward.


----------



## pareekmohit85 (Oct 16, 2019)

HI All,

Congratulations on the grant.

Just wondering any1 in similar situation as of mine

ANZCO 261311
189 applied 21 Feb 2019
CO contact – 5 July more evidence of de facto, replied 22 July
Grant awaiting???

Points claimed
30 – Age
20 – PTE
15 – Engineering 
5 – Australian studies
5 – De facto

Please advise what to do?


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

pareekmohit85 said:


> HI All,
> 
> Congratulations on the grant.
> 
> ...


Wait patiently, there is nothing you can do


----------



## abrao115 (Apr 29, 2014)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> I have not yet submitted my application. Last few details left to fill out, I will upload form 80 and then only submit the application.


Okay,
Thank you.


----------



## tharinduwije (Jan 14, 2019)

Thanks all got my Direct grant finally yesterday! lodged on 21st March 2019 & granted on 15th Jan 2020.IED on 15 jan 2021. Wouldn't have been possible without all the knowledge from the forum. No agents just me & the help from all the people in the forum. 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## pavva6608 (Mar 30, 2016)

tharinduwije said:


> Thanks all got my Direct grant finally yesterday! lodged on 21st March 2019 & granted on 15th Jan 2020.IED on 15 jan 2021. Wouldn't have been possible without all the knowledge from the forum. No agents just me & the help from all the people in the forum.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk




Congratulations! What's your ANZCO code?


Lodgement Dated: 16.March.2019
ANZSCO Code: 261313
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tharinduwije (Jan 14, 2019)

pavva6608 said:


> Congratulations! What's your ANZCO code?
> 
> 
> Lodgement Dated: 16.March.2019
> ...


Thanks! 263311 Telecommunications Engineer

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## walxy42 (Jan 11, 2020)

tharinduwije said:


> Thanks all got my Direct grant finally yesterday! lodged on 21st March 2019 & granted on 15th Jan 2020.IED on 15 jan 2021. Wouldn't have been possible without all the knowledge from the forum. No agents just me & the help from all the people in the forum.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk




Huge Congrats, Mate! 

Eagerly waiting for mine!!!


----------



## hairypandi (Aug 14, 2019)

Friends,
I moved fro. USA to India before 2 months and updated my immi account for change of work location and home address. Is there anything else that I should upload or update to avoid CO contact?

Visa lodgement date: March 22 2019


----------



## vinay_1187 (Apr 15, 2017)

hchoubisa said:


> We a family of three received grant on 16,January 2020 under 189 occupation code..233411.electronics engineer
> Finally 2 and a half year journey come to an end.
> The waiting time was too much that it shattered almost every planning but all is well if the end is well. I am so happy today and must thank all my group members who kept my hope alive by updates and positive aura.
> Here is my timeline..
> ...


Many Congrats Dear for your success and I can read your success story to motivate myself and hope others too.
Best of Luck for your Future.

What is the e-mail look like , Can you share omitting your personal details offcourse.
Does all participants receive seprate letters or e-mail etc.

I am also in Queue for last 10 months.


----------



## hoandang (Apr 13, 2018)

vinay_1187 said:


> Many Congrats Dear for your success and I can read your success story to motivate myself and hope others too.
> Best of Luck for your Future.
> 
> What is the e-mail look like , Can you share omitting your personal details offcourse.
> ...


You will receive an email from [email protected] subject "IMMI Grant Notification" together with a PDF attachment showing your visa information. Then another email comes in says "Your SkillSelect EOI has been removed". It seems like you haven't received any CO contact for such a long time so likely it will be a direct grant and come around next month as looks like DHA is clearing March applications. 

Just my quick speculation though. Good luck.


----------



## kusingh01 (Feb 12, 2018)

Hi All,

All those who are still waiting for grant and not having case in immitracker, please add your case on
myimmitracker.com. This will help others to have more visibility on grants.

Thanks


----------



## Lakbipi (Dec 15, 2019)

Hey friends one'quick question..are 189 Visa granted on the basis of points scored? Any specific criteria they are following in selecting application??


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

Lakbipi said:


> Hey friends one'quick question..are 189 Visa granted on the basis of points scored? Any specific criteria they are following in selecting application??


Case by Case basis not points by points


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

eramitsingh1985 said:


> Congratulations. Please update your case on immitracker.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats..! :clap2: 
How did you get intimated on the grant?


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

hchoubisa said:


> We a family of three received grant on 16,January 2020 under 189 occupation code..233411.electronics engineer
> Finally 2 and a half year journey come to an end.
> The waiting time was too much that it shattered almost every planning but all is well if the end is well. I am so happy today and must thank all my group members who kept my hope alive by updates and positive aura.
> Here is my timeline..
> ...


Congrats...! Good narrative.
What time during the day you received the email and from whom?


----------



## accountant0618 (Jun 27, 2018)

Hi,

What will happen if someone who holds a 457 visa(still has 2 years left) gets invite for 189? He is currently offshore and might stay there for a while. Will his 457 get cancelled once he lodges his 189? I think he won't be able to apply for bridging visa while offshore.

TIA


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

accountant0618 said:


> Hi,
> 
> What will happen if someone who holds a 457 visa(still has 2 years left) gets invite for 189? He is currently offshore and might stay there for a while. Will his 457 get cancelled once he lodges his 189? I think he won't be able to apply for bridging visa while offshore.
> 
> TIA


Hi,
My understanding is the 457 will not be cancelled until 189 Grant comes.


----------



## hchoubisa (Nov 29, 2017)

vijgin said:


> Congrats...! Good narrative.
> 
> What time during the day you received the email and from whom?


Mail from auto-letter-generator
Time 5.30 am

Sent from my SM-M307F using Tapatalk


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

hchoubisa said:


> Mail from auto-letter-generator
> Time 5.30 am
> 
> Sent from my SM-M307F using Tapatalk


05:30 AM India Time?


----------



## hchoubisa (Nov 29, 2017)

vijgin said:


> 05:30 AM India Time?


Ist

Sent from my SM-M307F using Tapatalk


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

hchoubisa said:


> Ist
> 
> Sent from my SM-M307F using Tapatalk


Thank you.


----------



## jha_gaurav (Dec 22, 2018)

*Birth Certificate for kid*

Hi,

Any suggestions if the birth certificate of my kid (age 9 years) will be a mandatory document to be provided. I am from India and have provided Passport (expired and renewed) and Aadhaar card details currently.

I do have the birth certificate but it is currently in Hindi. I have requested for another copy of certificate with the details in English, but not sure when will that be available. If I need to get the document translated, whom should I reach out to?

TIA.
Gaurav


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

jha_gaurav said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any suggestions if the birth certificate of my kid (age 9 years) will be a mandatory document to be provided. I am from India and have provided Passport (expired and renewed) and Aadhaar card details currently.
> 
> ...


Hi,
I got CO contact for Birth certificate for me and spouse which i submit after CO contact. Better to provide it upfront to avoid CO contact.


----------



## jha_gaurav (Dec 22, 2018)

vijgin said:


> Hi,
> I got CO contact for Birth certificate for me and spouse which i submit after CO contact. Better to provide it upfront to avoid CO contact.


Thanks @vijgin.

Your reply has got me thinking, I will need the birth certificates for myself (primary applicant) and wife as well? Will the high-school certificates with date-of-birth suffice?


----------



## walxy42 (Jan 11, 2020)

Hi Guys, 

I lodged application Feb 2019, still waiting for a grant. Just resumed a professional role as an Electrical Engineer this Jan 2020. I'm onshore. Does it make sense for me to let DHA that I'm now employed? 

Thanks!


----------



## eramitsingh1985 (Dec 12, 2018)

vijgin said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got CO contact for Birth certificate for me and spouse which i submit after CO contact. Better to provide it upfront to avoid CO contact.




Vijgin, May I understand what all evidences you submitted for Birth or Age evidence before you received CO Contact ?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

ANZSCO- 261312
EOI - 75 
DOE - 29-01-2019
Invited - 10-03-2019
Lodged - 9-04-2019
Immi Acc Status - Received


----------



## MohitR (Nov 14, 2018)

*MohitR*

Hi,

I got CO contact on Jan 16th. My lodgement date was March 10, 2019.

CO contact is for:

1. Passport, Birth Certificate and Form 1436 for new born child.
2. Form 80, PCC and Medical for me and my wife.
3. Evidence of Functional English and Evidence of relationship with spouse for my wife.

Can you please help with the following queries:

1. Form 1436 is for "Adding an additional applicant after lodgement. Details and Payment Form" - This form includes a section where i need to fill details for payment mode for the new applicant. I have been reading on this forum that usually they don't charge for a child to be added before a Grant and they have not specifically asked for payment in the email i got. Should i anyways fill the credit card details?

2. I already submitted Form 80 for both of us, so i am not sure sure why they are asking again - Any suggestions?

3. For Evidence of Relationship with Spouse i submitted Marriage Certificate and have each others name endorsed on our passports. Now i am planning to submit a joint Bank Account Statement, some Photos as well as some tickets of our travel together. - Any suggestions on what else should i be submitting in this regard?

Thank You


----------



## VJ1322 (Jan 6, 2020)

*189 visa*

Hi Everyone,
Is there ayone in my boat? I applied in 2018 october, Is there anyone here applied in 2018 and didn't get the grant yet?

Thanks


----------



## Sak1211 (Jan 26, 2017)

VJ1322 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Is there ayone in my boat? I applied in 2018 october, Is there anyone here applied in 2018 and didn't get the grant yet?
> 
> Thanks


yes I also on same boat. Applied in 2018 November. completed everything and waiting for grant.


----------



## njogu.june (Aug 10, 2016)

Applied 28th Oct 2018. Still waiting.


----------



## nerish (Jun 16, 2018)

falcon22 said:


> New year with a new thread is started with a hope that 189 visa gets some attention from DoHA. Lets hope that all 189 visa aspirants get quick grants. Best of luck everyone .....
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


We are travelling on the same boat, I have submitted on 5 Apr 2019, still waiting for the grant,

One more concern is that I am blessed with a baby in July 2019, I have applied for "Change in Circumstance" for his HAP Id, I am yet to get any reply from them.


----------



## VJ1322 (Jan 6, 2020)

Sak1211 said:


> yes I also on same boat. Applied in 2018 November. completed everything and waiting for grant.


Did you get any CO contact? I have got 2 times. One time is for PCC and medicals and 2nd time is for new Form 80..


----------



## nerish (Jun 16, 2018)

Nope, I am eagerly waiting for any sort of reply from them


----------



## nerish (Jun 16, 2018)

VJ1322 said:


> Did you get any CO contact? I have got 2 times. One time is for PCC and medicals and 2nd time is for new Form 80..



Nope, I am eagerly waiting for any reply from them.


----------



## Arfath (Jan 24, 2019)

VJ1322 said:


> Sak1211 said:
> 
> 
> > yes I also on same boat. Applied in 2018 November. completed everything and waiting for grant.
> ...





Waiting fom nov 2018


----------



## newb (Jun 24, 2018)

Hello all,

Hope everyone is well. I have received my invitation recently. I am just wondering what is the best thread to follow in order to ask/ find answers to frequently asked questions about the 189 application process, documents required etc. 

Also, I am currently on a 485 Temp Graduate visa so I'm just wondering if anyone is aware of what happens if I apply for my 189 before the current visa expires. Will I be granted a bridging visa till the grant of the 189 ?.

Any help is greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

Hi All,
Any Grants recently?


----------



## accountant0618 (Jun 27, 2018)

VJ1322 said:


> Did you get any CO contact? I have got 2 times. One time is for PCC and medicals and 2nd time is for new Form 80..


Just wondering, why didn't you submit everything when you lodged your visa?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

newb said:


> Hope everyone is well. I have received my invitation recently. I am just wondering what is the best thread to follow in order to ask/ find answers to frequently asked questions about the 189 application process, documents required etc.


Each applicants circumstances are different. I suggest you may ask your queries as and when they arise in appropriate forums or your own thread. One keyword is to provide all the documents related to Identity, Relationship, Nationality, Education, Employment and experience in full, front load all the documents and get your PCC and Medicals done on time. 




newb said:


> Also, I am currently on a 485 Temp Graduate visa so I'm just wondering if anyone is aware of what happens if I apply for my 189 before the current visa expires. Will I be granted a bridging visa till the grant of the 189 ?.
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated. Thank you.


Yes, you will be granted Bridging Visa as soon as your 485 expires and provided you are onshore.

All the best..!


----------



## pareekmohit85 (Oct 16, 2019)

Done with 11 Months today with 1 CO contact.

Applied 21 Feb 2019
ANZCO 261311

The waiting saga continues


----------



## walxy42 (Jan 11, 2020)

Please has anyone gotten a grant this week yet? It looks like they have slowed down on Grants again.


----------



## raaj_4849 (Dec 6, 2018)

I logged on 15th Feb and one co contact on June 18th. Still waiting


----------



## vishwanath560 (Jan 16, 2018)

Why the global processing times for 189 are not being updated?

Since dec it is showing as not available due to low volume, yet immi account shows 12-20 months.


----------



## nikhileshp (Jun 14, 2018)

On the application it now shows processing time as 11 months to 13 months.

This has come down from 12 months to 20 months.


----------



## raaj_4849 (Dec 6, 2018)

Wow global process time has changed to 11-13 months now


----------



## chhaynemo007 (Oct 14, 2019)

Hi,

Do onshore applicants get priority over offshore applications? Are the applications being processed according to date of application? Or are there are any other sort order?

Thanks


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

chhaynemo007 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do onshore applicants get priority over offshore applications? Are the applications being processed according to date of application? Or are there are any other sort order?
> 
> Thanks


I don't think they prioritize onshore over offshore candidates, but there could be faster grants as it's relatively easy to Department to validate the authenticity of provided documents. (work exp, edu qualifications)


----------



## walxy42 (Jan 11, 2020)

raaj_4849 said:


> Wow global process time has changed to 11-13 months now



Please is this on your Immi portal or on the DHA website? I checked and it is still saying "Not available due to low volume..." stuff. Please clarify


----------



## VJ1322 (Jan 6, 2020)

*189 visa*

Hi,
I have continuously posted 15 -17 complaints in DHA website from last 10 days about processing time and 2018 applicants still not getting any updates.. New 189 processing time came down to 11 - 13 months but so many applicants here waiting from 2018 and me also waiting from 2018. I know that we can't ask in DHA website about the visa status if it is still in the processing time range but now I am waiting from 15 months and range came to 11- 13 months, So I am thinking of asking the visa status in DHA website as it is in queue from 15 months. 

So I please request all 2018 applicants to ask about your visa status in DHA website and we can ask about the status as we are waiting from more than 13 months..
2019 applicants can't ask it as they will be in 11-13 months range.. 

My intention is if some of us ask DHA about the status as we crossed 13 months already they might give quick grants!! 

We don't loose anything is we try, least case we don't get the reply, in positive case if they see more queries about visa status they will make the process quicker!! :fingerscrossed:

Thanks
Vinod


----------



## VJ1322 (Jan 6, 2020)

walxy42 said:


> Please is this on your Immi portal or on the DHA website? I checked and it is still saying "Not available due to low volume..." stuff. Please clarify


Immi portal


----------



## VJ1322 (Jan 6, 2020)

chhaynemo007 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do onshore applicants get priority over offshore applications? Are the applications being processed according to date of application? Or are there are any other sort order?
> 
> Thanks



No, every application is same for DHA. If you see recent grants, off shore applicants got more grants than on shore!!


----------



## VJ1322 (Jan 6, 2020)

*189 visa*

Hi Everyone,
I have raised a feedback for DHA. I gave them compliments as they have reduced the processing time for 189 visa. Then I asked to make the 189 grant process quicker and mentioned some other points.. I hope all other 2018 applicants will post the feedbacks in DHA website and then indirectly it will help 2019 applicants as well!! :fingerscrossed:

Thanks


----------



## newb (Jun 24, 2018)

fugitive_4u said:


> Each applicant's circumstances are different. I suggest you may ask your queries as and when they arise in appropriate forums or your own thread. One keyword is to provide all the documents related to Identity, Relationship, Nationality, Education, Employment and experience in full, front load all the documents and get your PCC and Medicals done on time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you very much for your response. Already applied for PCC. Medicals can we do it before we lodge file or need to wait for HAP ID to be gen?. Does anyone know this process in detail?


----------



## accountant0618 (Jun 27, 2018)

raaj_4849 said:


> I logged on 15th Feb and one co contact on June 18th. Still waiting


What did they ask for?


----------



## raaj_4849 (Dec 6, 2018)

They asked for more employment evidence and I'm onshore applicate.


----------



## pavva6608 (Mar 30, 2016)

raaj_4849 said:


> They asked for more employment evidence and I'm onshore applicate.




Evidence like what? Tax statements, PF etc?


Invitation Date: 10.March.2019
Lodgement Date: 16.March.2019
ANZSCO Code: 261313
Country: India (offshore)
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MohitR (Nov 14, 2018)

*MohitR*



MohitR said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got CO contact on Jan 16th. My lodgement date was March 10, 2019.
> 
> ...



Can someone please help with my queries. Thank You


----------



## depthC123 (Jun 25, 2019)

What to do if one has crossed the global processing time limit? 

Thank you,


----------



## pavva6608 (Mar 30, 2016)

depthC123 said:


> What to do if one has crossed the global processing time limit?
> 
> Thank you,




If you would have already received a CO contact within the processing time and waiting for the grant, that doesn't mean you have crossed the global processing time. If there is no CO Contact yet, try reaching them via email. But I doubt they respond. Good luck!


Invitation Date: 10.March.2019
Lodgement Date: 16.March.2019
ANZSCO Code: 261313
Country: India (offshore)
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## depthC123 (Jun 25, 2019)

pavva6608 said:


> If you would have already received a CO contact within the processing time and waiting for the grant, that doesn't mean you have crossed the global processing time. If there is no CO Contact yet, try reaching them via email. But I doubt they respond. Good luck!
> 
> 
> Invitation Date: 10.March.2019
> ...



Ah, yes i've received a CO contact withing the global processing time range. 

Thank you for clearing that out!


----------



## Sak1211 (Jan 26, 2017)

Global Estimated Processing is again changed to "Time 11 months to 13 months" earlier it was " Time 13 months to 20 months".

I lodged the visa in Nov 2018 and still waiting for my grant!.. not sure what is going on!.


----------



## walxy42 (Jan 11, 2020)

Sak1211 said:


> Global Estimated Processing is again changed to "Time 11 months to 13 months" earlier it was " Time 13 months to 20 months".
> 
> I lodged the visa in Nov 2018 and still waiting for my grant!.. not sure what is going on!.


Have you sent a complaint via the Global Feedback Unit yet???


----------



## bernardv (Nov 18, 2019)

pavva6608 said:


> depthC123 said:
> 
> 
> > What to do if one has crossed the global processing time limit?
> ...



Sorry mate but I doubt this. As mentioned in the official Global visa processing times page, “Two processing times are displayed in calendar days, indicating how long it is taking to FINALISE 75 and 90 per cent of applications submitted globally.” 
I guess it means finalising an application but not only got contacted by a CO?


----------



## accountant0618 (Jun 27, 2018)

Sak1211 said:


> Global Estimated Processing is again changed to "Time 11 months to 13 months" earlier it was " Time 13 months to 20 months".
> 
> I lodged the visa in Nov 2018 and still waiting for my grant!.. not sure what is going on!.


Did you get at least a CO contact or none at all? I lodged mine Nov 2018 and got it Feb 2019.


----------



## kiratsid (Feb 9, 2019)

hi i just got direct grant today applied onshore 10 march and from last week i am offshore on BVB my IED 23 January 2021


----------



## pavva6608 (Mar 30, 2016)

kiratsid said:


> hi i just got direct grant today applied onshore 10 march and from last week i am offshore on BVB my IED 23 January 2021




What's your ANZCO code? Congratulations btw!


Invitation Date: 10.March.2019
Lodgement Date: 16.March.2019
ANZSCO Code: 261313
Country: India (offshore)
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eramitsingh1985 (Dec 12, 2018)

kiratsid said:


> hi i just got direct grant today applied onshore 10 march and from last week i am offshore on BVB my IED 23 January 2021




Congratulations 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

ANZSCO- 261312
EOI - 75 
DOE - 29-01-2019
Invited - 10-03-2019
Lodged - 9-04-2019
Immi Acc Status - Received


----------



## kiratsid (Feb 9, 2019)

thanks mechanical engineer 233512


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

bernardv said:


> Sorry mate but I doubt this. As mentioned in the official Global visa processing times page, “Two processing times are displayed in calendar days, indicating how long it is taking to FINALISE 75 and 90 per cent of applications submitted globally.”
> I guess it means finalising an application but not only got contacted by a CO?


You are right in saying that that processing time includes from the date of application to Grant / Rejection. It does not consider any CO contacts..


----------



## sczachariah (Aug 22, 2018)

Guys!! Super excited, happy and grateful to share that we (family of 4) received 189 grant. I wish everyone the best. Hang in there!!. DM me for any doubts/clarifications.

Our details are below:
ANZSCO - : 261312
ACS Submitted - : 30-Oct-2018
ACS Positive - : 19-Dec-2018
PTE - : 25-Jan-2019 (L-90 R-85 S-90 W-86)
First EOI - : 04-Feb-2019 (75 points). Did not get invite in Feb'19 round.
PCC - : 08-Feb-2019
Updated EOI - : 12-Feb-2019 (80 = 75 + 5 partner points)
Medical - : 08-Mar-2019
ITA - : 10-Mar-2019 
Lodge - : 10-Mar-2019
Grant - : 23-Jan-2020
IED - : 23-Jan-2021


----------



## vinay_1187 (Apr 15, 2017)

eramitsingh1985 said:


> Congratulations
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heartly Congrats and Best of luck for Future !!


----------



## vinay_1187 (Apr 15, 2017)

sczachariah said:


> Guys!! Super excited, happy and grateful to share that we (family of 4) received 189 grant. I wish everyone the best. Hang in there!!. DM me for any doubts/clarifications.
> 
> Our details are below:
> ANZSCO - : 261312
> ...



Heartily Congrats and Best of luck for Future !!


----------



## Lakbipi (Dec 15, 2019)

Guys, do they provide grants mainly on Thursdays ? And also found that all direct grants are being covered leaving behind the backlogs which got CO contacts. 😞


----------



## Bamf (Jul 23, 2019)

Finally my family and I received our golden email(s) today. I’m so beyond relieved. Been a long long wait. 

Timeline
EA assessment came back positive in June 2018, I’d applied(fast track) in March of 2018.
Had to retake PTE in July 2018. 
First nomination was in October but I was sceptical about one year of my claimed experience as I didn’t have sufficient documents, and I had 8 more days to complete 8 years so if they discounted it it wouldn’t affect me. 
Got invited again in December 2018.
Lodged visa on January 17 my time. 
CO contact on April 17 for further employment proof. I responded on April 26 with bank statements and emails and ID cards etc.

Loooooooong wait ensued. Finally grant came today 23rd January 2018.

I wish I’d discovered expat forum before I started the journey. Thank you all for making the wait bearable.


----------



## grace.jimx (Jan 23, 2020)

Hi everyone  
Has anyone received an invitation for 189 in the January 2020 round? 

Here my info
EOD=22 Nov 2019 
Points= 90
PTE= 86 after 2nd attempt
ANZSCO = 2633


----------



## eramitsingh1985 (Dec 12, 2018)

Bamf said:


> Finally my family and I received our golden email(s) today. I’m so beyond relieved. Been a long long wait.
> 
> Timeline
> EA assessment came back positive in June 2018, I’d applied(fast track) in March of 2018.
> ...




Congratulations, it’s a long journey with full of test of patience.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

ANZSCO- 261312
EOI - 75 
DOE - 29-01-2019
Invited - 10-03-2019
Lodged - 9-04-2019
Immi Acc Status - Received


----------



## Bamf (Jul 23, 2019)

Thanks mate.


----------



## Sak1211 (Jan 26, 2017)

walxy42 said:


> Have you sent a complaint via the Global Feedback Unit yet???


No complaint raised so far!. I dont see they will entertain any complaint. I am not finding any benefit of doing the same.


----------



## Sak1211 (Jan 26, 2017)

accountant0618 said:


> Did you get at least a CO contact or none at all? I lodged mine Nov 2018 and got it Feb 2019.


I have been contacted by CO multiple time for different detail. basically I deferred the request for 6 months as we were expecting a baby early last year. I am not sure if Global processing time will be excluded the timing we deferred the request.


----------



## Saravana21 (Jan 23, 2020)

Experts, I have a situation and will explain. Please let me know if it's going to be an issue.

Applied ACS on Feb 2019 with an reference letter of May 2018(because my supervisor was on vacation to approve). Acs letter shows my experience only till May 2018.

I claimed points from Dec 2013 to Dec 2018. I used the old experience letter without any fear because I was in the same company designation location performing same RnR while applying on Feb 2019.

I uploaded the latest reference letter while visa lodgement during March 2019

Will the CO look for all my experience in ACS letter and reject my case? Problem is the date of Acs issuement on Feb 2019 and the experience mentioned only till May 2018.

Please let me know


Sent from my SM-A260G using Tapatalk


----------



## ravirockz (Jul 24, 2016)

congrats dude - At what time AST you are received grant email?


----------



## ravirockz (Jul 24, 2016)

sczachariah said:


> Guys!! Super excited, happy and grateful to share that we (family of 4) received 189 grant. I wish everyone the best. Hang in there!!. DM me for any doubts/clarifications.
> 
> Our details are below:
> ANZSCO - : 261312
> ...



Hi Congrats, at what time - AST did you receive the grant email, could you please tell us ?


----------



## sczachariah (Aug 22, 2018)

ravirockz said:


> Hi Congrats, at what time - AST did you receive the grant email, could you please tell us ?




Hi,

It was 6A.M IST.


----------



## pavva6608 (Mar 30, 2016)

Saravana21 said:


> Experts, I have a situation and will explain. Please let me know if it's going to be an issue.
> 
> Applied ACS on Feb 2019 with an reference letter of May 2018(because my supervisor was on vacation to approve). Acs letter shows my experience only till May 2018.
> 
> ...




ACS report specifically mention something similar to this “The following employment after June 2014 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Soware Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code” based on the total experience you’ve claimed and your education qualifications.

So you should submit all relevant documents including R&R docs not only for this specific period but for your entire tenure/experience. There are no exceptions for this. If someone says you can submit R&R only for the ACS specified experience then it’s definitely a wrong guideline.

I have received these inputs from a certified MARA agent.

Btw ACS report only provides the starting date of eligible experience, it doesn’t provide any end date for the same.




Invitation Date: 10.March.2019
Lodgement Date: 16.March.2019
ANZSCO Code: 261313
Country: India (offshore)
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## accountant0618 (Jun 27, 2018)

sczachariah said:


> Guys!! Super excited, happy and grateful to share that we (family of 4) received 189 grant. I wish everyone the best. Hang in there!!. DM me for any doubts/clarifications.
> 
> Our details are below:
> ANZSCO - : 261312
> ...


Hi! Congratulations on your grant!

When did you get your Police certificates? Before, the IED was based on that. Looks like it is now based on Grant Date(1 year from Grant Date)

I'm asking because my friend recently got his PCC. And looking at the processing times it could take almost 1 year.


----------



## sczachariah (Aug 22, 2018)

accountant0618 said:


> Hi! Congratulations on your grant!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey,

Now since the processing was delayed by substantial time, most of the recent grants have, one year from date of grant as IED. We cannot predict if that will be the case in future too. It all depends on CO.


----------



## accountant0618 (Jun 27, 2018)

sczachariah said:


> Hey,
> 
> Now since the processing was delayed by substantial time, most of the recent grants have, one year from date of grant as IED. We cannot predict if that will be the case in future too. It all depends on CO.


Good to know! But yeah it's a good problem. If they give IED with 1 week left one can always travel to Au, go back to prepare for the big move... and then come back another time!


----------



## accountant0618 (Jun 27, 2018)

sczachariah said:


> Guys!! Super excited, happy and grateful to share that we (family of 4) received 189 grant. I wish everyone the best. Hang in there!!. DM me for any doubts/clarifications.
> 
> Our details are below:
> ANZSCO - : 261312
> ...



Hey if it's not too much to ask can you provide a list of the documents you submitted for the visa? My friend is also under 261312, we are expecting his invite in the next 2 months or so. 

TIA!


----------



## sczachariah (Aug 22, 2018)

accountant0618 said:


> Hey if it's not too much to ask can you provide a list of the documents you submitted for the visa? My friend is also under 261312, we are expecting his invite in the next 2 months or so.
> 
> 
> 
> TIA!



This is the Primary Applicant List of docs that I uploaded. Secondary Applicant is also pretty much the same since I claimed spouse points.

00. <Name>_PassportPhoto_Full.pdf
00. <Name>_PP_Photo.JPG
01. <Name>_Passport.pdf
02. <Name>_BirthCertificate.pdf
03. a. <Name>_PTEScoreReport.pdf
03. b. <Name>_PTEScoreReportOrder.pdf
03. c. <Name>_PTEScoreReport_NewFormat.pdf
04. <Name>_ACSAssessment.pdf
05. <Name>_Education/
06. <Name>_WorkExperience/
07. a. <Name>_PoliceClearanceCertificate.pdf
08. <Name>_EMedical_Acknowledgement.pdf
09. <Name>_Form80.pdf
10. <Name>_Form1221.pdf
11. a. <Name>_MarriageCertificate.pdf
11. b. <Name>_Marriage_WeddingCard.pdf
12. <Name>_Aadhaar.pdf
13. <Name>_PAN.pdf
14. <Name>_Resume.pdf


05. <Name>_Education/:
1. <Name>_SchoolLeavingCertificate.pdf
2. <Name>_Class12.pdf
3. <Name>_BachelorDegree.pdf


06. <Name>_WorkExperience/:
<Org1>_ExperienceCertificate.pdf
<Org1>_Payslips.pdf
<Org1>_IncomeTaxReturns.pdf
<Org1>_Form16.pdf
<Org1>_Roles&Responsibilities.pdf
<Org1>_BankStatement.pdf
<Org1>_PFStatement.pdf
<Org1>_Promotion_SalaryRevision_OfferLetter.pdf
<Org1>_PFStatement_AnnexureK.pdf


06. <Name>_WorkExperience/:
<Org2>_IncomeTaxReturns.pdf
<Org2>_Form16.pdf
<Org2>_Payslips.pdf
<Org2>_BankStatement.pdf
<Org2>_PFStatement.pdf
<Org2>_Promotion_SalaryRevision_Awards_OfferLetter.pdf
<Org2>_EmploymentCertificate.pdf
<Org2>_Roles&Responsibilities.pdf


----------



## pavva6608 (Mar 30, 2016)

Looks like only Thursdays are reserved for 189 grants . Last 3 Thursdays have considerably more grants than any other day.


Invitation Date: 10.March.2019
Lodgement Date: 16.March.2019
ANZSCO Code: 261313
Country: India (offshore)
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ravirockz (Jul 24, 2016)

Hi All, 

Just wanted to confirm, I have send the PTE score reports to the below option after logging into Pearson portal, Could you please confirm if this is the right one. I just want to check.

- Department of Home Affairs (DHA) DHA - Visa Applications 

Thanks


----------



## ravirockz (Jul 24, 2016)

sczachariah said:


> This is the Primary Applicant List of docs that I uploaded. Secondary Applicant is also pretty much the same since I claimed spouse points.
> 
> 00. <Name>_PassportPhoto_Full.pdf
> 00. <Name>_PP_Photo.JPG
> ...




--------------------

Hi,

I am just wondering what is *PTE Score report a new format?* do we need to upload that as well? , I have already uploaded my PTE report ( which I have taken on 08-JAN-2019) and also have sent the report to -- Department of Home Affairs (DHA) DHA Visa Applications

03. a. <Name>_PTEScoreReport.pdf
03. b. <Name>_PTEScoreReportOrder.pdf
03. c. <Name>_PTEScoreReport_NewFormat.pdf


----------



## sczachariah (Aug 22, 2018)

ravirockz said:


> --------------------
> 
> 
> 
> ...




One yr back the score report did not have “Score Report Code”. Apparently this was introduced into the score reports to minimise failure in validating score report from PTE by DHA. There were many CO contacts earlier asking to resend PTE report.
Better if you download the new one from PTE website and upload.


----------



## lucky_chikna (May 28, 2018)

Quick question.
Can a offshore applicant claiming 10 points for being single get married once he/she lodges their 189/190 visa application?
Or does that person need to delay the wedding till they receive their PR and land in Australia post the PR grant?

This can make everything tricky as per the immi trackers, they are currently granting PR to the people who got invite in the March 10 2019 invitation round.


----------



## ravirockz (Jul 24, 2016)

sczachariah said:


> One yr back the score report did not have “Score Report Code”. Apparently this was introduced into the score reports to minimise failure in validating score report from PTE by DHA. There were many CO contacts earlier asking to resend PTE report.
> Better if you download the new one from PTE website and upload.



-------

Thanks dude, I will do the same.

Also I tried to send the new report to DHA again but PTE website is not allowing me to do the same, it is saying it is already sent to the recipient and cant be send again, Is that fine or do we need to send them again?

Thanks


----------



## sczachariah (Aug 22, 2018)

ravirockz said:


> -------
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Its fine. From PTE website we can send report to DHA only once.


----------



## Bamf (Jul 23, 2019)

I read somewhere in the DHA website that that’s something they’ll have an eye on. It would mean they’d take the 10 points off you and with that your points would dip below and earn a rejection.


----------



## pavva6608 (Mar 30, 2016)

Bamf said:


> I read somewhere in the DHA website that that’s something they’ll have an eye on. It would mean they’d take the 10 points off you and with that your points would dip below and earn a rejection.




Please do not post some assumptions. If you have any authentic evidences share along. Already people here have enough tensions and don’t create new brother.


Invitation Date: 10.March.2019
Lodgement Date: 16.March.2019
ANZSCO Code: 261313
Country: India (offshore)
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ravirockz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just wanted to confirm, I have send the PTE score reports to the below option after logging into Pearson portal, Could you please confirm if this is the right one. I just want to check.
> 
> ...


That’s correct 

Cheers


----------



## Bamf (Jul 23, 2019)

Not an assumption please. I read it in one of the DHA reports back end of 2019.


----------



## pavva6608 (Mar 30, 2016)

Bamf said:


> Not an assumption please. I read it in one of the DHA reports back end of 2019.




Share the link brother, if you don’t have it please don’t spread any news. Not an argument but we should not push others into unnecessary tensions without having any evidence.


Invitation Date: 10.March.2019
Lodgement Date: 16.March.2019
ANZSCO Code: 261313
Country: India (offshore)
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

Can anyone please suggest me on this !!
After almost 8 months of hard work & one year of wait time since 189 visa application, I finally heard something from DIBP exactly after 1 year, that is a CO contact asking for re-submission of PCC (as earlier submitted expired) and Form 80 for me and my wife. DIBP has given me 28 days time to respond.
Now my wife is 20 week pregnant, I haven't updated this to DIBP yet thinking it will further delay grant by another 6months - 1 year. However, I know that if I inform DIBP now there will be no fee for adding baby to existing 189 visa.

Experts please suggest me what if I get grant before baby is born, will there be separate application to be lodged for the baby ?
What would be the fees for the application?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## drdeepak (Mar 22, 2019)

Hey guys, 
I am awaiting decision on my application(189). 
Though I have uploaded current passports but haven't uploaded the expired one. May I know, if the old passports are also required to be uploaded or current pp is sufficient.

thanks


----------



## Bamf (Jul 23, 2019)

https://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2019/11/Skilled-Visa-Newsletter-November-2019.pdf Please see page 3. Partner points.


----------



## Bamf (Jul 23, 2019)

It’s actually ludicrous to think you claimed points for being single, got invited. After lodging your application then you get married and the case officer wouldn’t act on it? You can’t game the system. Otherwise everyone who doesn’t have skilled partner would go ahead and claim they’re single to earn the FREE 10 points and then after lodging visa application, proceed to notify CO to add partner. Not so fast jack.


----------



## Bamf (Jul 23, 2019)

I didn’t upload expired passports. I merely provided details for them in form 80.


----------



## Bamf (Jul 23, 2019)

20 weeks is like half way there. You should submit the PCC, you may get the grant in a short moment after, I’ve seen people recently submitted PCC and got grant same day. But you should definitely notify them of the pregnancy so if there’s a delay in receiving the grant, your new born can be added to your application.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

lucky_chikna said:


> Quick question.
> Can a offshore applicant claiming 10 points for being single get married once he/she lodges their 189/190 visa application?
> Or does that person need to delay the wedding till they receive their PR and land in Australia post the PR grant?
> 
> This can make everything tricky as per the immi trackers, they are currently granting PR to the people who got invite in the March 10 2019 invitation round.


I doubt it
Your application would be rejected for over claiming points
You cannot enter a defacto or get married till you get the PR
But to be sure consult a Mara agent

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

drdeepak said:


> Hey guys,
> I am awaiting decision on my application(189).
> Though I have uploaded current passports but haven't uploaded the expired one. May I know, if the old passports are also required to be uploaded or current pp is sufficient.
> 
> thanks


I uploaded my previous passport bio pages also

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

abhiaus said:


> Can anyone please suggest me on this !!
> After almost 8 months of hard work & one year of wait time since 189 visa application, I finally heard something from DIBP exactly after 1 year, that is a CO contact asking for re-submission of PCC (as earlier submitted expired) and Form 80 for me and my wife. DIBP has given me 28 days time to respond.
> Now my wife is 20 week pregnant, I haven't updated this to DIBP yet thinking it will further delay grant by another 6months - 1 year. However, I know that if I inform DIBP now there will be no fee for adding baby to existing 189 visa.
> 
> ...


You will have to lodge a separate application for the baby and the process is quite cumbersome and time taking
You can check the fees on DHA website 

Cheers


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

NB said:


> You will have to lodge a separate application for the baby and the process is quite cumbersome and time taking
> 
> You can check the fees on DHA website
> 
> ...


Thanks NB.
What should I do in this situation now, earlier we had plan to get baby delivered in Australia. But now the situation is such that if I inform DIBP now, the delivery would be in May'20 and from their to get birth certificate and passport for baby will take atleast 2 months time, which means I will submit in End of July'20. From there DIBP will take another 2-3 months assuming, means Oct'20. That means I could travel by next year only. My planning to reach Australia at the end of 2019 is already busted, now if 2020 also goes in vain. It will be very late for me as to get job with more experience become more tougher. 

Also for fees if I make separate application for child , I couldn't find 2470$ fees on DIBP website for child visa 101, somewhere on this forum I found fees would be 1000$.
Please if anyone can guide me with proper information, I would be grateful.
Thank you.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## ravirockz (Jul 24, 2016)

NB said:


> You will have to lodge a separate application for the baby and the process is quite cumbersome and time taking
> You can check the fees on DHA website
> 
> Cheers


----------------------

Ya yes I agree with NB on this.

- Also a small doubt, if it already 12 months, they will also ask for Medicals aswell right? along with PCC, I am just checking if they asked for medicals as well for your case.

- Did they ask you to submit Australian PCC only or even Indian PCC also.

Thanks


----------



## ravirockz (Jul 24, 2016)

abhiaus said:


> Thanks NB.
> What should I do in this situation now, earlier we had plan to get baby delivered in Australia. But now the situation is such that if I inform DIBP now, the delivery would be in May'20 and from their to get birth certificate and passport for baby will take atleast 2 months time, which means I will submit in End of July'20. From there DIBP will take another 2-3 months assuming, means Oct'20. That means I could travel by next year only. My planning to reach Australia at the end of 2019 is already busted, now if 2020 also goes in vain. It will be very late for me as to get job with more experience become more tougher.
> 
> Also for fees if I make separate application for child , I couldn't find 2470$ fees on DIBP website for child visa 101, somewhere on this forum I found fees would be 1000$.
> ...


---------------

Hi,

If they didn't ask for medicals for you and your wife again then you no need to tell them, you can just upload what they asked.

If in case even after Birth of child you are waiting for grant still then you need to add for sure immediately, you need to update as a change in circumstances and they will not charge anything for child addition. If you get your PR upfront then also after childbirth u need to raise again a request and they will charge for it.

Thanks


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

ravirockz said:


> ---------------
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Ravirockz.

But do you know what is the fee DIBP charge if we get PR for me and my wife , add baby later ?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

ravirockz said:


> ----------------------
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No they didnot ask for medicals as my medicals were valid for another 5 days when I received CO contact for PCC and Form 80. God somehow saved me.

I am offshore candidate, they asked for all countries PCC where me and my wife resided in past for atleast 1 year. So I took latest PCC for India and one gulf country. Australia PCC is not applicable for me.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sak1211 (Jan 26, 2017)

abhiaus said:


> No they didnot ask for medicals as my medicals were valid for another 5 days when I received CO contact for PCC and Form 80. God somehow saved me.
> 
> I am offshore candidate, they asked for all countries PCC where me and my wife resided in past for atleast 1 year. So I took latest PCC for India and one gulf country. Australia PCC is not applicable for me.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


When is your medical get expired?. CO recently contacted me to submit both PCC and medical as both got expired in Dec 2019. so if they will not grant the visa, they can ask for Medical as well.


----------



## ravirockz (Jul 24, 2016)

abhiaus said:


> Thank you Ravirockz.
> 
> But do you know what is the fee DIBP charge if we get PR for me and my wife , add baby later ?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


--------------------------------

I believe it is around 2700$

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/fees-and-charges/current-visa-pricing/live

Thanks


----------



## Bin.grewal (Jul 30, 2017)

Hi all,
Got the grant today morning at 8:45 am Australian standard time!!
Applied on 22 March in civil engineering occupation. Onshore applicant!!

Thanks all and best of luck!!


----------



## eramitsingh1985 (Dec 12, 2018)

Bin.grewal said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Got the grant today morning at 8:45 am Australian standard time!!
> 
> ...




Congratulations, please share your timeline.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Visa Category-189
ANZSCO- 261312
EOI - 75 
DOE - 29-01-2019
Invited - 10-03-2019
Lodged - 9-04-2019
Immi Acc Status - Received


----------



## aeali (Dec 24, 2019)

Hello Bamf,

Thanks for your feedback, I did the medicals on 25 Jan 2020.

My timeline is below:

Number of people: 3
Started the journey: March 2018
233513- 75 points
EOI 05/02/2019
ITA 10/03/2019
Lodged 28/03/2019
PCC: 16/08/2019
Medicals: 25/01/2020


----------



## sudipto25 (Aug 30, 2018)

Just wanted to share the news that i got Direct Grant on 23rd Jan for myself, my wife and my 1.4 year old son. Got the email at 6:30AM IST. Was just so ecstatic to see the mail. 
It was a long wait of 10 months and 12 days to get the grant. I really want to thank this forum and its members who had helped me and given me the confidence to apply for the PR without taking any consultant's help. 
But the journey has just started. Lot of things to plan now - leave my current job, land in AUS, find a job, shift my family - I know I will get lot more support from this forum going down under also. My timelines are there in my signature in case anyone wants to know. 
Thanks again and hope others waiting for grant get it soon as well..


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

Hello all,
One of friend applying for 189 VISA and preparing employment documents. A general problem faced by many of us here, he is not able to get a document for R&R on company letterhead. Can he get a statutory declaration from his colleague friend who worked with him in the same company during the same period, please note that the company is in Dubai. Does DIBP accepts Statutory declaration nowadays
Any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jeyam_555 said:


> Hello all,
> One of friend applying for 189 VISA and preparing employment documents. A general problem faced by many of us here, he is not able to get a document for R&R on company letterhead. Can he get a statutory declaration from his colleague friend who worked with him in the same company during the same period, please note that the company is in Dubai. Does DIBP accepts Statutory declaration nowadays
> Any help is greatly appreciated


It generally does
But many CO have been seen insisting on a reference letter especially for the current job

Cheers


----------



## Ntrikann (Jan 26, 2020)

Hi NB, 
I see grants are now being given to lodgements from March 20th onwards, however many March 1st and 2nd week lodgements are yet to receive CO contacts. How are the cases picked?


----------



## Ntrikann (Jan 26, 2020)

Also I submitted statutory declaration, payslips, bank statements and salary increment/appraisal letter. The company does not provide reference letter on letterhead. Hope this is fine.


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi All....

Im messaging here after long...Some of u must have got grant till now...but Im out of the unlucky ones...can see people getting grants, who lodged in March 2019 as well...but I did not get any news... just wanna know if anyone has any suggestions or advices ??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ntrikann said:


> Hi NB,
> I see grants are now being given to lodgements from March 20th onwards, however many March 1st and 2nd week lodgements are yet to receive CO contacts. How are the cases picked?


The time taken for processing depends on the complexity of your case and the strength of the evidence that you have submitted 
Each case is unique
You have to wait patiently 

Cheers


----------



## abjacob (Aug 23, 2018)

Hi,

I could see a lot of CO contacts for Functional English proof for the spouse. For applications without claiming partner points, where do we upload/submit the proof documents? Is there a particular section or we have to upload them in 'Other Documents' and specify? 
I just want to make sure that we have given the proof documents in the right place. 


Thanks
Abraham I J


----------



## kgupta10 (Jan 22, 2020)

abjacob said:


> Hi,
> 
> I could see a lot of CO contacts for Functional English proof for the spouse. For applications without claiming partner points, where do we upload/submit the proof documents? Is there a particular section or we have to upload them in 'Other Documents' and specify?
> I just want to make sure that we have given the proof documents in the right place.
> ...


I am in the same boat, I uploaded her Function English proof under "Other Documents" and specified the title to it under my spouse's document list.


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

Sak1211 said:


> When is your medical get expired?. CO recently contacted me to submit both PCC and medical as both got expired in Dec 2019. so if they will not grant the visa, they can ask for Medical as well.


My medical got expired after 5 days of CO contact i.e. 19 the jan.. Yes definitely they can ask for medical if they didnot grant directly.
Than may be I can inform DIBP for change in circumstances.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

ravirockz said:


> --------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you mean if they give grant now for me and my wife and I apply for Child visa later on , I have to apply for Child visa 101 sub class.
For which fees is 2665$.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## ar.ra (Jan 27, 2020)

*Eligibility*

Hi All!

I would like to ask you all whether anyone who was getting salary in cash got the grant or whether people with cash salary are eligible to apply. However, I have to get assessment done from Vetassess first. I have 3+ years work experience from 2013-2015 and 2016-2018. How much time Vetassess or similar authorities take to assess employment and qualifications? Also I have all the employment documents even I can show couple of salary deposits in my account from 2016 and the firm is ready to issue reference letter as well. I'll put out questions below again -
1. Eligible or not if paid cash salary?
2. How much time assessment authorities (Vetassess) take?
3. Any sample of organisational chart? From someone who got the grant!


----------



## Sak1211 (Jan 26, 2017)

abhiaus said:


> My medical got expired after 5 days of CO contact i.e. 19 the jan.. Yes definitely they can ask for medical if they didnot grant directly.
> Than may be I can inform DIBP for change in circumstances.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


 ohh dear!.. hope you will get a grant without a further medical report. else chance to get the visa in 2020 is very low. I am waiting for VISA from past 14 month due to change in circumstances.


----------



## ravirockz (Jul 24, 2016)

abhiaus said:


> Do you mean if they give grant now for me and my wife and I apply for Child visa later on , I have to apply for Child visa 101 sub class.
> For which fees is 2665$.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk



Ya yes you need to apply for child visa again.

Thanks


----------



## tuanle07 (Jan 27, 2020)

Hi everyone,
I have a question related to my employment evidence. I submitted my application on the 26 Mar 2019 and so far haven't heard from DHA yet. I saw lots of cases where ppl have been contacted to submit more employment evidence on the immitracker. I'm not sure what sort of document I need to submit. I've only submitted the statement of work so far. All of my employments are in Australia, so does the tax return suffice? I didn't have all the payslips from all of the companies I've worked for here.

Also, should I wait until CO contacts me to submit these documents, or just submit them now? If I submit them now, will my application be pushed back in the queue? . Thanks.


----------



## pavva6608 (Mar 30, 2016)

tuanle07 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I have a question related to my employment evidence. I submitted my application on the 26 Mar 2019 and so far haven't heard from DHA yet. I saw lots of cases where ppl have been contacted to submit more employment evidence on the immitracker. I'm not sure what sort of document I need to submit. I've only submitted the statement of work so far. All of my employments are in Australia, so does the tax return suffice? I didn't have all the payslips from all of the companies I've worked for here.
> 
> Also, should I wait until CO contacts me to submit these documents, or just submit them now? If I submit them now, will my application be pushed back in the queue? . Thanks.




Submit whatever you have (tax returns, pay slips, bank statements which shows salary credit etc.) to make your case stronger before the CO contact.


Invitation Date: 10.March.2019
Lodgement Date: 16.March.2019
ANZSCO Code: 261313
Country: India (offshore)
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raven09 (Dec 25, 2019)

Hi NB, All 

What happens if someone's grown old waiting for the grant 
I lodged when I was 38, will turn 40 this year, would this affect the process in anyway?


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

Sak1211 said:


> ohh dear!.. hope you will get a grant without a further medical report. else chance to get the visa in 2020 is very low. I am waiting for VISA from past 14 month due to change in circumstances.


I also hope the same bro that I get Grant now as its too much of wait time for me..
I wish the same for you that you get grant soon..

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

raven09 said:


> Hi NB, All
> 
> What happens if someone's grown old waiting for the grant
> I lodged when I was 38, will turn 40 this year, would this affect the process in anyway?


It doesn't affect anyways even if you cross 40 as once you have made that application , everything get locked at that place itself..so whatever delay is there in grant your age will be counted as on the date of application.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

Could anyone please suggest me, from when the PR starting date is counted. Is is from the date of receiving the Grant or is it from the date of First entry to Australia??

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## pragathes (Apr 22, 2018)

abhiaus said:


> Could anyone please suggest me, from when the PR starting date is counted. Is is from the date of receiving the Grant or is it from the date of First entry to Australia??
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


I believe it is from the date of the grant!


----------



## robin214 (Nov 25, 2019)

Received our grant today. Seems that they're now working on the 3rd to 4th week of March. Keep the faith guys. God bless everyone.

Lodged: March 26, 2019 - Direct Grant
Mechanical Engineer
1 Dependent


----------



## eramitsingh1985 (Dec 12, 2018)

robin214 said:


> Received our grant today. Seems that they're now working on the 3rd to 4th week of March. Keep the faith guys. God bless everyone.
> 
> Lodged: March 26, 2019 - Direct Grant
> Mechanical Engineer
> 1 Dependent




Congratulations Robin.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Visa Category-189
ANZSCO- 261312
EOI - 75 
DOE - 29-01-2019
Invited - 10-03-2019
Lodged - 9-04-2019
Immi Acc Status - Received


----------



## vsrinivas2084 (Feb 22, 2017)

*PCC for Netherlands and Denmark*

hello guys, quick question..

i am currently waiting for a 189 grant and my manager informed me that i am being sent onsite to my client's office in Denmark.

My parent company is based in Netherlands and my client company is based on Denmark.

i will be visiting both the countries ALTHOUGH on a single schengen visa (business short trip 3 weeks).

Do i have to get the respective countries' Police Clearance Certificate from both the countries OR any one is enough ?!?

I am landing in Amsterdam(NL) and will be returning back from Copenhagen(DK)

and what if i get the 189 grant (hoping it does) before i land in amsterdam, do i still have to get the PCC ??


please advise !
thanks you


----------



## sczachariah (Aug 22, 2018)

vsrinivas2084 said:


> hello guys, quick question..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I don’t think you would need to get a PCC for short 3 week business trip. Just need to update the contact details in case CO wants to contact you. (Hope that never happens)


----------



## nikhileshp (Jun 14, 2018)

My understanding is that PCC is needed if you have been in country for more than 1 year.

That raises a question, I had submitted my 189 application in May 2019 and along with it submitted Inida and Norway PCC. I was in Australia for 6 months so no Australia PCC was submitted. However now it has been more than 1 year in Australia and I my application is still in received status, should I get Australian PCC and upload to my application?


----------



## santhosh2kece (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi,

Today, I had received my grant today (Direct Grant) along with my wife and 2 kids.

Thanks for all the forum members especially the senior members like NB who has assisted me through this journey. 

Wish every one to receive their grants. Thank you.

Below is my timeline 
Lodged: 27 Mar 2019
ANZCO code: 262112 (ICT Security Specialist) 
Grant Date: 28 Jan 2020. 
Offshore.


----------



## eramitsingh1985 (Dec 12, 2018)

santhosh2kece said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congratulations 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Visa Category-189
ANZSCO- 261312
EOI - 75 
DOE - 29-01-2019
Invited - 10-03-2019
Lodged - 9-04-2019
Immi Acc Status - Received


----------



## aeali (Dec 24, 2019)

Hello All,

I got a CO contact today for S56- more information asking to do health examination which was already completed 3 days before the CO contact. My Immi account still shows health examination in progress and application moved from Received to Initial Assessment today.

I checked with the clinic, they are having some delays in uploading the results. I expect this to be sorted out this week. 

I would like to know from the experienced members that after uploading the medicals, could there be any additional CO contact or request for more documents or this is the only issue in my application?

My timeline:

Number of people: 3 
Started the journey: March 2018 
233513- 75 points 
EOI 05/02/2019 
ITA 10/03/2019 
Lodged 28/03/2019 
PCC: 16/08/2019 
Medicals: 25/01/2020
CO contact: 28/01/2020


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aeali said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I got a CO contact today for S56- more information asking to do health examination which was already completed 3 days before the CO contact. My Immi account still shows health examination in progress and application moved from Received to Initial Assessment today.
> 
> ...


Till you get the grant you can never be sure that all documents are okay
Each CO have individual style of working 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nikhileshp said:


> My understanding is that PCC is needed if you have been in country for more than 1 year.
> 
> That raises a question, I had submitted my 189 application in May 2019 and along with it submitted Inida and Norway PCC. I was in Australia for 6 months so no Australia PCC was submitted. However now it has been more than 1 year in Australia and I my application is still in received status, should I get Australian PCC and upload to my application?


If you want to be proactive, you can

Cheers


----------



## drdeepak (Mar 22, 2019)

Hi Everyone,
I have two questions w.r.t. my 189 application (lodged April 2019):

1.My wife's IELTS score was valid (within the 3 year limit) at the time of lodgement. As the validity duration has been crossed (& I am awaiting a reply), does she need to take the test again or should we need to wait to hear from CO.

2. I have given the details of her education in the personal particular form but haven't provided any proof of this as I am not claiming any points for her education. Do I still need to upload the degrees she has earned or leave it.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

drdeepak said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I have two questions w.r.t. my 189 application (lodged April 2019):
> 
> 1.My wife's IELTS score was valid (within the 3 year limit) at the time of lodgement. As the validity duration has been crossed (& I am awaiting a reply), does she need to take the test again or should we need to wait to hear from CO.
> ...



Who is the main applicant?

Cheers


----------



## drdeepak (Mar 22, 2019)

NB said:


> Who is the main applicant?
> 
> Cheers



Hi NB, 

Thanks for your reply.

I am the main applicant.

Thanks


----------



## Zain Ali (Jan 28, 2020)

Hello everyone i am new here n want to ask that i lodged my application for 189 visa at 31 jan 2019 at 70 points in 312211 skilled independent. But still i am waiting for visa grant. Can anybody tell me how long will it take. Agent is dealing the case n he is not giving right time deadline. Plz guide im much worried. Thnx in advance


----------



## Sid_846252 (Apr 13, 2016)

santhosh2kece said:


> Hi,
> 
> Today, I had received my grant today (Direct Grant) along with my wife and 2 kids.
> 
> ...



Congratulations!


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

drdeepak said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I have two questions w.r.t. my 189 application (lodged April 2019):
> 
> 1.My wife's IELTS score was valid (within the 3 year limit) at the time of lodgement. As the validity duration has been crossed (& I am awaiting a reply), does she need to take the test again or should we need to wait to hear from CO.
> ...


1. It doesn't matter even if the score is valid now. What matters is when you made application it was valid at that time.

2. You should upload transcript , degree for wife as proof of wife's education.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bamf (Jul 23, 2019)

No one can predict when you’d get the outcome. It literally could be a matter of days or longer. Have you received any CO contact(s) in that time?


----------



## Ntrikann (Jan 26, 2020)

Hi my lodgement date is 23rd March, with spouse as secondary applicant. Job code 261311. I see grants are now being given to April applicants too. This is so frustrating. Why is it that I have not received any communication till now? Fed up with DHAs antics. Losing faith now.


----------



## eramitsingh1985 (Dec 12, 2018)

Thanks to God, we family of 3 received our Direct Grant Today for 189 Visa.



Started my journey in 2017 January appearing for IELTS twice with each time 6.5 in Writing with focus on Canada.

Moved to Singapore in May, 2018 and appeared for PTE based on friend’s advice and managed to crack in 1st attempt.



ANZSCO - 261312

October 2018 - PTE – 1st Attempt – 90, 90, 83, 80

December 2018 – ACS

Offshore – Singapore

Nationality - Indian



EOI – 75 Points

Received ITA 190 NSW – 18-01-2019 – Ignored for 189 

189 EOI - DOE – 29-01-2019

Received ITA 189 – 10-03-2019

Received ITA 190 NSW – 14-03-2019 – Ignored for 189

189 Visa Lodged – 09-04-2019

Direct Grant – 29-01-2020

IED – 29-01-2021



7 Companies – Employment Evidence attached in last 11 Years

All documents including RnR, Service certificate, offer letters, pay slips, PF statements, Form 16, Relieving Letter included in application.

Only 1 SD provided with all above supporting documentation.

Thanks to people on the forum to provide all sort of help to guide and sail.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Visa Category-189
ANZSCO- 261312
EOI - 75 
DOE - 29-01-2019
Invited - 10-03-2019
Lodged - 9-04-2019
Direct Grant - 29-01-2020
Immi Acc Status - Direct Grant


----------



## Janubless (Jan 24, 2019)

Congratulations eramitsingh .May this new beginning bring you the best Here's hoping I get my grant soon


eramitsingh1985 said:


> Thanks to God, we family of 3 received our Direct Grant Today for 189 Visa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sumisarann (May 4, 2019)

Hi NB and experts,

I have a query on online application. I am a single applicant. There is a question - "Are there any non migrating members of the family unit?" 
Can I say Yes to this question and include details of my mother? 
Are parents considered as members of family unit? I have read somewhere on this forum that only spouse and kids are considered a part of family unit.
When I mark yes as answer for this question, the application requires form 80 for my mother. If I answer No to this question, will it create any problem in the future when I process visitor visa/parents visa for them in the future?

It would be helpful if any of you can guide me on these.

Thanks.

ANZSCO code: 261313
EOI: 07/09/2019
Points (189): 90 (Age 30 + single 10 + Edu 15 + PTE 20 + Exp (10+5))
ITA: 10/01/2020


----------



## RT_2019 (Dec 17, 2018)

sumisarann said:


> Hi NB and experts,
> 
> I have a query on online application. I am a single applicant. There is a question - "Are there any non migrating members of the family unit?"
> Can I say Yes to this question and include details of my mother?
> ...


The answer should be 'No'.
There won't be any issue for processing a visitor visa in future.
Add the details of your mother in your Form 80 - there is a section to add details of parents.


----------



## falcon22 (May 19, 2014)

I just got a CO contact for S-56 related to provide Polio vaccination certificate. I am from Pakistan but live in KSA. Any idea of obtaining this certificate from KSA. Thanks...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sak1211 (Jan 26, 2017)

People who lodged the visa in April 2019 are now started getting Grant.

Am I the only one who lodged the visa in *2018 *( Nov) and waiting for the luck?


----------



## Janubless (Jan 24, 2019)

I lodged mine on Dec 1, 2018 and still waiting .. Hoping our turn will come soon


Sak1211 said:


> People who lodged the visa in April 2019 are now started getting Grant.
> 
> Am I the only one who lodged the visa in *2018 *( Nov) and waiting for the luck?


----------



## His Royal Highness (Oct 9, 2019)

Sak1211 said:


> People who lodged the visa in April 2019 are now started getting Grant.
> 
> Am I the only one who lodged the visa in *2018 *( Nov) and waiting for the luck?


Yes some grants for April lodged candidates while there are still plenty of not completed cases from 2018 and Jan/Feb/March 2019.

It feels a bit like standing at the bus stop and seeing the bus drive away from you


----------



## ravirockz (Jul 24, 2016)

I have lodged my visa application on 11- FEB-2019 and still waiting for the grant, seriously its frustrating every day, but has no choice apart from waiting. Good luck and let's hope to be cleared soon.


----------



## ravirockz (Jul 24, 2016)

Sid_846252 said:


> Congratulations!


congrats dude, At what time - AST you got the grant?

Thanks


----------



## hrishikesh (Jan 9, 2017)

COs appear to be picking up cases in a sort of a batch sequence. Each CO must be picking up a few cases and sending mails for background verification to pay employers, universities etc. Applicants whose employers respond promptly must be getting grants quicker. Delays would generally be a factor of how many employers for you, the spouse and how soon they respond.

You may want to check with your past employers if they are sitting on CO verification mails. We all know how efficient the HR departments are in companies.
This is just my best guess seeing the trend.


----------



## Zain Ali (Jan 28, 2020)

Ya thats true i lodged mine at 31 jan, 2019 n still waiting. Its awful


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sumisarann said:


> Hi NB and experts,
> 
> I have a query on online application. I am a single applicant. There is a question - "Are there any non migrating members of the family unit?"
> Can I say Yes to this question and include details of my mother?
> ...


You have to answer NO
Give your mother details in your form 80
There will be no problem

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

falcon22 said:


> I just got a CO contact for S-56 related to provide Polio vaccination certificate. I am from Pakistan but live in KSA. Any idea of obtaining this certificate from KSA. Thanks...
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


You can get yourself and family members vaccinated, if not done earlier
You will automatically get a certificate 

https://www.saudia.com/before-flying/travel-information/hajj-and-umrah/health-requirements

Cheers


----------



## Bamf (Jul 23, 2019)

Great to see 189 is once again the flavour of the month. Long may it continue. Congratulations to everyone who’s received the grant this week.


----------



## sumisarann (May 4, 2019)

NB said:


> You have to answer NO
> Give your mother details in your form 80
> There will be no problem
> 
> Cheers


Thank you NB.

Another query. I was working with a private company for 8 years (2010 to 2018). I couldnt gather payslips for all the 8 years. The HR and payroll team of the company has responded that they do not have payslips older than Jan 2016. However, I do have the following documents from the company.

1. Roles and Responsibilities from HR in company letterhead
2. All year Form 16
3. Relieving letter (with joining date and relieving date)
4. PF statement

Please let me know if these documents are enough to prove my claim. Is it mandatory to have payslips of all the years? (I do have few payslips. However, I do not have any payslips for the period of 2010-2013).

Thanks.


----------



## kkh (Jan 29, 2020)

*Grant received*

Hi All

We received our 189 grant today. I applied for myself and husband 18 January 2019. I applied as an Occupational Therapist. We went for our medicals in March 2019 but mine was delayed as I coincidentally had to start medical treatment the same week. My medicals were finalised in October 2019 after I followed directions about further tests. In the interim we had CO contact for s56 in April 2019. I signed a Health declaration last week and received a grant for us both 29 January 2020.

I hope this is useful and helps everybody stay optimistic  Good luck


----------



## Aussies visa (Jan 29, 2020)

Any Whatsapp groups to join after getting grant? Want to discuss life in Australia


----------



## VJ1322 (Jan 6, 2020)

Sak1211 said:


> People who lodged the visa in April 2019 are now started getting Grant.
> 
> Am I the only one who lodged the visa in *2018 *( Nov) and waiting for the luck?


I have lodged the application in 2018 October. Got 2 CO contacts and still waiting for the golden email from DHA..


----------



## nikhileshp (Jun 14, 2018)

Aussies visa said:


> Any Whatsapp groups to join after getting grant? Want to discuss life in Australia


PM me your number and I can help with whatever information that I have. I am here since Nov 2018 on TSS 482 and waiting for 189 Grant. Based out of Melbourne.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

sumisarann said:


> Thank you NB.
> 
> Another query. I was working with a private company for 8 years (2010 to 2018). I couldnt gather payslips for all the 8 years. The HR and payroll team of the company has responded that they do not have payslips older than Jan 2016. However, I do have the following documents from the company.
> 
> ...


Substantiate the same with Bank Statements and IT Returns


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Aussies visa said:


> Any Whatsapp groups to join after getting grant? Want to discuss life in Australia


Check this section of the forum where you can discuss the same

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/life-australia/


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sumisarann said:


> Thank you NB.
> 
> Another query. I was working with a private company for 8 years (2010 to 2018). I couldnt gather payslips for all the 8 years. The HR and payroll team of the company has responded that they do not have payslips older than Jan 2016. However, I do have the following documents from the company.
> 
> ...


You are reasonably safe
The ultimate decision is of the CO
BTW why no bank statement ?

Cheers


----------



## sumisarann (May 4, 2019)

NB said:


> You are reasonably safe
> The ultimate decision is of the CO
> BTW why no bank statement ?
> 
> Cheers


I can provide Bank statements and IT returns too.
Is it ok to provide payslips only for the months I have? Or shall I not upload it at all?

Thanks.


----------



## sumisarann (May 4, 2019)

fugitive_4u said:


> Substantiate the same with Bank Statements and IT Returns


Yeah, I can arrange them.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

sumisarann said:


> Yeah, I can arrange them.


That is good enough.
Do leave a note so that CO understands that you donot have the payslips prior to 2013 and company archives donot maintain a copy that old as well.. It should be fine.


----------



## raaj_4849 (Dec 6, 2018)

Hi guys,
It's really frustrating to wait so long and I have to pay my college fee again in march if I won't get grant. 
Anyone waiting with similar timeline?

Visa applied: 15 Feb 2019
Co contacted: 18th June 2019 and responded same day
Immi Status: further assessment 
Current Visa : student visa (expire on Sep 2020)
Code : 261313


----------



## vinay_1187 (Apr 15, 2017)

Janubless said:


> Congratulations eramitsingh .May this new beginning bring you the best Here's hoping I get my grant soon


Many Congrats to see the dates moving as I am 18-April-Candidate.
Best of Luck for future.


----------



## akkash (Dec 12, 2018)

*Query*

Hi everyone,

I need some important advice regarding my current situation. I applied early march 2019 application is still in received status. I added my newly wed wife in July through form 1436. We are both onshore applicants. Now, her current visa expires soon and she still hasn't received a bridging visa because a case officer hasn't even looked at my file. What should I do? If she doesn't receive bridging visa in time, she would have to leave the country.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

akkash said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I need some important advice regarding my current situation. I applied early march 2019 application is still in received status. I added my newly wed wife in July through form 1436. We are both onshore applicants. Now, her current visa expires soon and she still hasn't received a bridging visa because a case officer hasn't even looked at my file. What should I do? If she doesn't receive bridging visa in time, she would have to leave the country.


Bridging visa is issued only the applicants when they apply
As you have added your spouse later, she will never get a bridging visa
Recheck with a Mara agent and have a plan B


Cheers


----------



## falcon22 (May 19, 2014)

NB, thanks for the response. I have uploaded the certificate today.

I have some documents related to job episodes that were not uploaded earlier. Shall I upload them now. They include relieving letter, some insurance cards, few missing payslips etc.

All of my career and episodes have already payslips, employment reference. For those employments where points are claimed, bank statement, insurance card, job offer letter, contract letter, increment letter, appreciation letters are also uploaded.

For those who are Riyadh based and looking for Polio Vaccination Certificate can contact Salman Habib Hospital or Warood Medical Center. It cost me SR 142.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## kiranrh (Jan 30, 2020)

Hi Guys, need one help/information. I have submitted my application in April 2019. I had also got done health check up and uploaded the same for myself, wife and kid. Today when i was checking immi account, i saw that health results for my wife and kid shows as received, but for mine it shows action required: arrange health check. I immediately checked with the hospital and they said they have submitted it long back and is received by immigration team also. Hospital said they have not received any query regarding the same and everything looks good. Can you please suggest what do i do now? Also, i clicked and generated a new HAP id while trying to check what the issue was


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kiranrh said:


> Hi Guys, need one help/information. I have submitted my application in April 2019. I had also got done health check up and uploaded the same for myself, wife and kid. Today when i was checking immi account, i saw that health results for my wife and kid shows as received, but for mine it shows action required: arrange health check. I immediately checked with the hospital and they said they have submitted it long back and is received by immigration team also. Hospital said they have not received any query regarding the same and everything looks good. Can you please suggest what do i do now? Also, i clicked and generated a new HAP id while trying to check what the issue was


Call up the department and ask

Cheers


----------



## falcon22 (May 19, 2014)

falcon22 said:


> NB, thanks for the response. I have uploaded the certificate today.
> 
> I have some documents related to job episodes that were not uploaded earlier. Shall I upload them now. They include relieving letter, some insurance cards, few missing payslips etc.
> 
> ...


Any suggestion for me.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## kiranrh (Jan 30, 2020)

Thanks NB. Can you please confirm if this is the number +61 2 6196 0196


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kiranrh said:


> Thanks NB. Can you please confirm if this is the number +61 2 6196 0196


Or 131 881

Use Nymgo or such voice service
You may have a long wait before you are are actually connected 
Dial at 9 am sharp Australia time for shortest wait 

Cheers


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

NB said:


> It generally does
> But many CO have been seen insisting on a reference letter especially for the current job
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the advice. He can get R&R from current company but statutory declaration is for the previous company.
Also, can we use statutory declaration for MSA Engineers Australia as well if we are not opting for RSA, because the MSA booklet says Reference letter on official company letterhead is needed for RSA as a primary document.
Also is RSA mandatory or we can do just MSA through Engineers Australia.
Any advice is highly appreciated


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jeyam_555 said:


> Thanks for the advice. He can get R&R from current company but statutory declaration is for the previous company.
> Also, can we use statutory declaration for MSA Engineers Australia as well if we are not opting for RSA, because the MSA booklet says Reference letter on official company letterhead is needed for RSA as a primary document.
> Also is RSA mandatory or we can do just MSA through Engineers Australia.
> Any advice is highly appreciated


No idea about engineers Australia process 

Cheers


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

NB said:


> No idea about engineers Australia process
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB , anyone can help with this question please


----------



## Bamf (Jul 23, 2019)

Relevant skilled employment assessment not mandatory.


----------



## aeali (Dec 24, 2019)

jeyam_555 said:


> Thanks NB , anyone can help with this question please


I did the MSA of EA back in 2018.

While I did not go for statutory declaration, I was contacted by someone whose statutory declaration was rejected by EA.

There was no reference to statutory declaration in the MSA booklet of March 2018 and Aug 2017 (saved in my pc), but as per the new Oct 2019 MSA booklet: https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/sites/default/files/MSA%20Booklet%20October%202019_0.pdf

A new note is added under section 4.5 "Neither statutory declaration nor affidavit will be accepted as primary or secondary documents".


----------



## akkash (Dec 12, 2018)

NB said:


> Bridging visa is issued only the applicants when they apply
> As you have added your spouse later, she will never get a bridging visa
> Recheck with a Mara agent and have a plan B
> 
> ...


Hi NB, 

According to my agent, she will receive a bridging visa as she is also an onshore applicant. If what you say is true, we need to look at alternative visa options for her. But firstly, I need to clarify this before proceeding forward with another visa for her.


----------



## Aussies visa (Jan 29, 2020)

Add me on <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/g...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator*


nikhileshp said:


> Aussies visa said:
> 
> 
> > Any Whatsapp groups to join after getting grant? Want to discuss life in Australia
> ...


----------



## nishantkj (Nov 15, 2019)

Someone reported a grant today for 16 july 2019 lodgement. Mechanical engineer India.

Sent from my SM-A505F using Tapatalk


----------



## bernardv (Nov 18, 2019)

Hi everyone! I’m delighted to report my grant today! Finally...finally! 
Here is my timeline:
11 Aug 2018 Journey started with my OET exam, 1 attempt and done, luckily 
7 Dec 2018 Skill assessment passed
7 Dec 2018 Submit 189+190(VIC) EOI
20 Dec 2018 Invitation for applying VIC nomination (I gave up 190 invitation afterwards since I still haven’t registered with AHPRA)
11 Jan 2019 189 invitation received
5 Feb 2019 Lodged 189 application ANZSCO: 254415, single applicant 
15 Feb 2019 Health check done
7 May 2019 1st CO contact: Request for PCC + Evidence of employment. Given MPF statements and taxation records.
28 May 2019 PCC posted from Hong Kong Police to DHA Adelaide office 
19 Jul 2019 2nd CO contact: Request for further taxation and MPF document
8 Aug 2019 Further information uploaded
31 Jan 2020 VISA GRANTED 
Thanks very much for all the information and help!
Hang in there everyone! Despite how hard it is, your grant is coming soon! Good luck


----------



## sumisarann (May 4, 2019)

fugitive_4u said:


> That is good enough.
> Do leave a note so that CO understands that you donot have the payslips prior to 2013 and company archives donot maintain a copy that old as well.. It should be fine.


Thank you very much for responding.


----------



## delportfrans101 (Sep 27, 2019)

Grant Received Today!
Stay strong guys, your grant will come soon.


----------



## falcon22 (May 19, 2014)

delportfrans101 said:


> Grant Received Today!
> Stay strong guys, your grant will come soon.


Congratulations. Can u share your timeline...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## delportfrans101 (Sep 27, 2019)

Thank you, I appreciate it!
Check my signature for detailed timeline


----------



## Sak1211 (Jan 26, 2017)

delportfrans101 said:


> Thank you, I appreciate it!
> Check my signature for detailed timeline


good to see someone who lodged the visa exactly same day as I lodged and recieved Grant! 

Congrats Mate!


----------



## Ntrikann (Jan 26, 2020)

Hi NB, sorry if my question is repetitive, would you have any clue as to why lodgements post March have been getting grants while many of those who lodged in early March are still waiting


----------



## hrishikesh (Jan 9, 2017)

Looks like the number of applications are so few beyond March, that case officers are able to pick and process Apr, May and June cases together!

Has anyone tried to find out from their past employers to know if migration officers had contacted them for verification?


----------



## Gannicus21 (Jan 26, 2020)

Its been more than a year now. I applied back in 02 Jan 2019 and 2 times CO had a contact. I am afraid my PCC and Medicals will expire. Don't know whats happening. 

Anyone here in the forum experienced a Co contact for new Medicals within the same application as previous ones expired ?


----------



## Lay Lee (Nov 29, 2019)

Hi Members,
I Applied for 189 on 31 Jan 2020 and it's showing I require medicals. But I had medicals done on Aug 12 2019 for student visa.

Medicals done for student visa 501 & 502.

I was of view that medicals are valid for 12 months? Do I have to get them done again?

Current processing time is 11-13 months, Should I get medicals done after 2 months so that it is less likely that my medicals will expire before grant? is this a good idea?
Do CO's normally contact with the first 2 months and request medicals and then put application on the back burner? just don't wanna risk my application delayed.


----------



## ravirockz (Jul 24, 2016)

Gannicus21 said:


> Its been more than a year now. I applied back in 02 Jan 2019 and 2 times CO had a contact. I am afraid my PCC and Medicals will expire. Don't know whats happening.
> 
> Anyone here in the forum experienced a Co contact for new Medicals within the same application as previous ones expired ?


ya yes they generally ask if it is more than 12 months, sometimes they might not ask we cant tell for sure. But better do PCC now itself and upload them before they ask its better.


----------



## ravirockz (Jul 24, 2016)

Hi All,

I am happy to share that I got 189 PR yesterday for my family. I was extremely tired in this journey but it's worth waiting at the end.

-------------------

I want to tell my journey so if people are trying they don't lose hope:

Decided to apply for PR on 2015 OCT:
Code applied - 261311
ACS: JAN 2016
PTE1: FEB 2016 for 65, missed Reading with 1 mark (RE - 64, WR - 68, SP-73, LI - 75)
PTE2: JUN 2016 got 65 this time (RE - 69, WR - 72, SP-72, LI - 78)

So I had 60 Points by Jun 2016 including state it was 65. But no luck was waiting till 2017 it was not moving.

Hence decided to write PTE for 79+. 

I wrote my PTE for 15 times in span of 1 year consistently. The last 8 attempts where missing with just one mark in speaking entire 2018 I was struggling with PTE, parallelly I did my ACS again.

I finally cracked it in JAN 2019 and picked up in the same round with 75 points.

Code - 261311
Experience points onshore - 10 points ( lost 6 years of experience because it was non-cse background)
Age - less than 32 - 30points
qualification - BTech - 15 points
PTE - 20 Points 
Overall 75 points. 
Lodged visa - FEB 2019.

Again there was 2 CO for my case for my wife English proof in May and Aug, the college documents they were asking again and again, but she wrote PTE and uploaded the same August and waiting for the entire 2019. So my PCC has expired this JAN so I did again and uploaded the same. 

Finally, with God's grace, we got our PR in FEB 2020. So finally it took 4 years from me to get where I want, it was just struggling till then. All the best to all of you guys.

I want to thank this forum it was very helpful and I want to thank NB especially as he was very proactive and supportive. I am happy to answers any questions as per my best knowledge. 

Thanks


----------



## hrishikesh (Jan 9, 2017)

Super congrats to you mate.
PTE 15 times!!😅😅


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

ravirockz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am happy to share that I got 189 PR yesterday for my family. I was extremely tired in this journey but it's worth waiting at the end.
> 
> ...


Big congratulations to you and family..
I can see your hard work and dedication, but it all paid off finally..

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zain Ali (Jan 28, 2020)

Hi all, im afraid is there any1 got PR with 70 points or not?? Plz rply. I lodged application last year in jan 31, with 70 points with 312211code. Will i get my PR with 70 points??


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

Lay Lee said:


> Hi Members,
> I Applied for 189 on 31 Jan 2020 and it's showing I require medicals. But I had medicals done on Aug 12 2019 for student visa.
> 
> Medicals done for student visa 501 & 502.
> ...


for PR applicants there's one extra test needs to be undertaken 
HIV Blood Test (707)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Zain Ali said:


> Hi all, im afraid is there any1 got PR with 70 points or not?? Plz rply. I lodged application last year in jan 31, with 70 points with 312211code. Will i get my PR with 70 points??


You cannot get under 189 ever
Check your eligibility under 190 or 491

Cheers


----------



## Zain Ali (Jan 28, 2020)

Hi NB, thnx for ur prompt response. My agent is still saying we will surely get PR. Im not sure what to do. Is he scaming with us?


----------



## zainali317 (Aug 21, 2019)

Hi all, it seems if you get s56 for relationship proof they tend to take longer time as compared to any other proof? is it the case?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Zain Ali said:


> Hi NB, thnx for ur prompt response. My agent is still saying we will surely get PR. Im not sure what to do. Is he scaming with us?


What more proof do you need that he is taking you for a ride
Ask him when was the last time anyone under any Anzsco codes got invited under 189 with just 70 points
Ask him to give evidence to back up his reply 

Cheers


----------



## raven09 (Dec 25, 2019)

NB said:


> What more proof do you need that he is taking you for a ride
> Ask him when was the last time anyone under any Anzsco codes got invited under 189 with just 70 points
> Ask him to give evidence to back up his reply
> 
> Cheers


Seems like he already got invited and lodged the application, as per his initial thread. Not sure, but do the points matter if you are already invited? Is there a priortization based on points while giving out grants?


----------



## Zain Ali (Jan 28, 2020)

Yes i got invitation earlier at 11 dec 2018 and then lodged application for visa grant at 31 jan 2019. Nw plz guide me furthr is it still impossible to get grant in my case. Im so much stressed. Thanx alot n stay blessed


----------



## Zain Ali (Jan 28, 2020)

Yes raven thnx u got it right. I got invitation in dec 2018, at that time 70 points were got invited. Bt plz guide me now for visa grant. Is it still points based priortized or not?? Thnx alot


----------



## vinay_1187 (Apr 15, 2017)

Zain Ali said:


> Yes i got invitation earlier at 11 dec 2018 and then lodged application for visa grant at 31 jan 2019. Nw plz guide me furthr is it still impossible to get grant in my case. Im so much stressed. Thanx alot n stay blessed


No need to be stressed, Enjoy the other parts of your life.
We have seen a lot of positive moments from last few months.
We are all in same BOAT and will definitely get the grants soon.,,,:fingerscrossed:


----------



## falcon22 (May 19, 2014)

Zain Ali said:


> Yes raven thnx u got it right. I got invitation in dec 2018, at that time 70 points were got invited. Bt plz guide me now for visa grant. Is it still points based priortized or not?? Thnx alot


If you are invited and have lodged the application than points do not matter. What matter is the evidences you have provided to validate those claimed points. As per the grant pattern, claimed points do not matter in the prioritization of the application. It is more related to complexity of the case and luck. No one in the forum can predict grant and same goes for the immigration consultants.

It is better to calm down and relax.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zain Ali (Jan 28, 2020)

Thnx alot every1 n wishing good luck to all of u. Much relaxed now. Stay blessed


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

aeali said:


> jeyam_555 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks NB
> ...


Thanks and appreciate your reply. Yes you are right, but the note was under the RSA bucket. So I got confused whether RSA is mandatory and if we are not taking RSA, just for MSA can we submit Statutory declaration.


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

ANZSCO: 261313 Developer programmer
Points: 75 (189)
EOI DOE: 16-Jan-19
189 Invite : 11-Feb-19
189 Lodge : 22-Feb-19
Medicals: 10-Mar-2019
All documents submitted on 01-Mar-2019
CO contact: 01-July-2019 asking for Birth certificate for myself and spouse
Updated the birth certificates of me and spouse on 13-July-2019 and the status changed to Further assessment.

Applied 3 Change on Circumstances for adding the details of New born baby. Details below.

04-Sep-2019 --> adding baby birth certificates and Form 1022 under spouse details.
10-Oct-2019 --> adding baby Passport under Spouse details and sent email to [email protected] and [email protected] on 11-Oct-2019 requesting Case officer
to initate the health assessment for the baby. i got reply stating that the details has been escalated to the appropriate area of action from [email protected] on 14-Oct-2019.
30-Aug-2019--> adding baby 457 Visa document under Spouse application.

No updates till now, the application is still under further assessment and baby health assessment also not completed. Any suggestions for me to follow up since the waiting period is between 11 months to 13 months. Do i need to wait until 13 months and then call Immigration department for the status? 
More change of circumstances more waiting period?


----------



## account444 (Apr 6, 2019)

Zain Ali said:


> Hi NB, thnx for ur prompt response. My agent is still saying we will surely get PR. Im not sure what to do. Is he scaming with us?


Hey Zain is your application status is still in "Received" state or is it in progress?


----------



## account444 (Apr 6, 2019)

Hi all, anybody who applied in end of March/beginning of May 2019 got their 189 yet?

I applied on 1st May, 2019 with my wife as the secondary applicant. My application is still in "Received" state.


----------



## am0gh (Mar 27, 2018)

hrishikesh said:


> Looks like the number of applications are so few beyond March, that case officers are able to pick and process Apr, May and June cases together!
> 
> Has anyone tried to find out from their past employers to know if migration officers had contacted them for verification?


My lodge date is 23rd March, 2019. I checked with all my employers as recently as last week and none of them had received a verification email/call.



account444 said:


> Hi all, anybody who applied in end of March/beginning of May 2019 got their 189 yet?
> 
> I applied on 1st May, 2019 with my wife as the secondary applicant. My application is still in "Received" state.


Here :behindsofa:


----------



## agroy (Jun 15, 2019)

Gannicus21 said:


> Its been more than a year now. I applied back in 02 Jan 2019 and 2 times CO had a contact. I am afraid my PCC and Medicals will expire. Don't know whats happening.
> 
> Anyone here in the forum experienced a Co contact for new Medicals within the same application as previous ones expired ?


Hi everyone,
I am in a similar situation. Lodged my application on 26th Nov 2018. Got CO contact on 19th feb 2019 for spouse english proficiency proofs, to which i replied the same day. Waiting since then. No idea whatsoever what is going on. Feeling absolutely frustrated at times.


----------



## Ksablok (Apr 24, 2018)

*Inquiry About Individual Sponsership for skill visa/PR*

Hi All,

My inquiry is about the Individual sponsorship skill visa/PR. 
My brother is an Australian Citizen, but now he lives in India from past 6-7 years.
Can he still sponser me for any Visa/PR category? if yes, than under which skill visa category?
Will I get additional points for that?

regards,
Karan


----------



## nerish (Jun 16, 2018)

vijgin said:


> ANZSCO: 261313 Developer programmer
> Points: 75 (189)
> EOI DOE: 16-Jan-19
> 189 Invite : 11-Feb-19
> ...



This is exactly my situation also, Invited in march, Submitted in Apr, and applied for change in circumstances in Sept, Still waiting for any sort of communication.


----------



## falcon22 (May 19, 2014)

How do we know the name of the team after CO contact. I got a CO contact on 29th January, 2020. Replied to it on the same day.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zain Ali (Jan 28, 2020)

My account status is further assessment


----------



## Gannicus21 (Jan 26, 2020)

agroy said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am in a similar situation. Lodged my application on 26th Nov 2018. Got CO contact on 19th feb 2019 for spouse english proficiency proofs, to which i replied the same day. Waiting since then. No idea whatsoever what is going on. Feeling absolutely frustrated at times.


Hi Agroy,

What date did you submit your medicals ? Please check your immi login account by going to health assessments. Are they still valid ? I am worried if one year has lapsed, they will ask again for the medicals.

I don't know whats our fault when the delay is from their side. Again, extra cost of more than 1000 dollars


----------



## aarpriase (Nov 8, 2018)

account444 said:


> Hi all, anybody who applied in end of March/beginning of May 2019 got their 189 yet?
> 
> I applied on 1st May, 2019 with my wife as the secondary applicant. My application is still in "Received" state.


You can get some idea using below link. Apply appropriate sorting on the table to get your answers

https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc189

Refer below link to see different reports.

https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc189/analytics


Also, please create your case with your details to help others.

Please note that this is not an official data but definitely give you an idea.


----------



## apoorva.agrawal.86 (Jun 10, 2018)

Hi NB and All,

I had lodged my 189 visa applicaton on 9th May 2019 and got an s56 Request for further information on 1st Feb asking for PCC in India and Sweden.

I had moved to Sweden in Dec 2018 and did not need PCC there since I had not completed 12 months. My India PCC expired in Nov 2019.

Is there a way I can contact my case officer via email or phone? I am currently in India on vacation (arrived 1 Feb) and will be here till 1st March, hence getting the Swedish PCC might be difficult. Hence I want to inform the case officer that the Swedish PCC might take more time than 28 days.

There has been a change in the employment of my wife (dependent applicant, not claiming points for new employment). I have provided the updated details in the 'Notification of changes in circumstances' and added the updated details of form 80 in the boxes. Should I also upload a new form 80 and form 1221? 

My medicals will expire in April 2020. Should I also get my medicals done from India if the case officer asks for medicals later?

Regards,
A


----------



## herap (Sep 4, 2018)

Happy to let everyone know that we received our grants today (3rd of Feb) for a family of three. Sincere thanks goes to NB and all other forum members who helped us along the journey. Wishing everyone a speedy grant.

Timeline:
PTE : Nov 2018 (90/90/90/90)
Second ACS assessment: 30/01/2019
EOI: 02/02/2019
Invitation: 10/03/2019
Lodged: 26/04/2019
Medicals: May 2019
Direct Grant: 03/02/2020
IED: 03/02/2021

ANZCO: 261313
Nationality: Sri Lanka
Location: Offshore
CO Contact: NONE
Employment Verification: Not that I know of
Spouse points claimed: Yes


----------



## pavva6608 (Mar 30, 2016)

herap said:


> Happy to let everyone know that we received our grants today (3rd of Feb) for a family of three. Sincere thanks goes to NB and all other forum members who helped us along the journey. Wishing everyone a speedy grant.
> 
> Lodged: 26/04/2019
> Direct Grant: 03/02/2020




Congratulations, could please specify your ANZCO code, Country/Nationality, onshore/offshore and any CO Contact?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## herap (Sep 4, 2018)

Thank you. I have updated my post with all the info.


----------



## account444 (Apr 6, 2019)

herap said:


> Happy to let everyone know that we received our grants today (3rd of Feb) for a family of three. Sincere thanks goes to NB and all other forum members who helped us along the journey. Wishing everyone a speedy grant.
> 
> Timeline:
> PTE : Nov 2018 (90/90/90/90)
> ...


Congratulations. When did your application status change from Received to In Progress? And how long from then did it take for the grant? Thank you.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Zain Ali said:


> Yes i got invitation earlier at 11 dec 2018 and then lodged application for visa grant at 31 jan 2019. Nw plz guide me furthr is it still impossible to get grant in my case. Im so much stressed. Thanx alot n stay blessed


If you have been invited and submitted the application, then the points doesn’t matter
What I am surprised is that you got a 189 invite at just 70 points

Are you sure that you had only 70 points and were invited under 189 ?

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ksablok said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My inquiry is about the Individual sponsorship skill visa/PR.
> My brother is an Australian Citizen, but now he lives in India from past 6-7 years.
> ...


He cannot sponsor you
He had to be living in Australia and that too in a regional area, to be eligible to sponsor you
You don’t get points for sponsorship from relatives

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

apoorva.agrawal.86 said:


> Hi NB and All,
> 
> I had lodged my 189 visa applicaton on 9th May 2019 and got an s56 Request for further information on 1st Feb asking for PCC in India and Sweden.
> 
> ...


You can reply back to the same email id that you got the s56 request from
You can also send it to [email protected]

Give evidence that you have applied for the Swedish pcc

You can also call up the immigration helpline
The numbers are given on DHA homepage

You Cannot get fresh medicals done unless the co generates a new HAP ID for you

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

falcon22 said:


> How do we know the name of the team after CO contact. I got a CO contact on 29th January, 2020. Replied to it on the same day.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


The email may give you the location where your case is being processed

What will you do with that information is baffling

Cheers


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

vijgin said:


> ANZSCO: 261313 Developer programmer
> Points: 75 (189)
> EOI DOE: 16-Jan-19
> 189 Invite : 11-Feb-19
> ...


Hi NB,
Can you please provide your inputs or suggestion, so it will hep couple of people in this group who falls under the scenario?


----------



## herap (Sep 4, 2018)

account444 said:


> Congratulations. When did your application status change from Received to In Progress? And how long from then did it take for the grant? Thank you.


Thank you. It never changed to In Progress and was in Received state until the grant and after the grant it shows as Finalised.


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

herap said:


> Thank you. It never changed to In Progress and was in Received state until the grant and after the grant it shows as Finalised.


Congrats.


----------



## account444 (Apr 6, 2019)

herap said:


> Thank you. It never changed to In Progress and was in Received state until the grant and after the grant it shows as Finalised.


That's interesting. I always thought when the officer picks up your application, the status changes from Received to In Progress.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

account444 said:


> That's interesting. I always thought when the officer picks up your application, the status changes from Received to In Progress.


Not necessarily 
Quite a lot of application like this and also mine go directly from received to finalised 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vijgin said:


> ANZSCO: 261313 Developer programmer
> Points: 75 (189)
> EOI DOE: 16-Jan-19
> 189 Invite : 11-Feb-19
> ...


You can even now call up the helpline and request for the baby hap id
No need to wait
Also keep sending a reminder every week for the baby hap id to both the email ids
( As you have completed all the steps required for the hap id)

Cheers


----------



## account444 (Apr 6, 2019)

NB said:


> Not necessarily
> Quite a lot of application like this and also mine go directly from received to finalised
> 
> Cheers


I see. Well hopefully I'll get mine soon, given that lot of people in the Jan - April 19 range are getting their's as of late.

I applied on May 1st 2019 with my wife as secondary applicant.


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

NB said:


> You can even now call up the helpline and request for the baby hap id
> No need to wait
> Also keep sending a reminder every week for the baby hap id to both the email ids
> ( As you have completed all the steps required for the hap id)
> ...


Hi NB,
I called immigration department on 17-Jan-2020 and they said that my application is under progress and they will let me know if the medical is required or not for the baby. Do you suggest to call again and check?


----------



## nerish (Jun 16, 2018)

vijgin said:


> ANZSCO: 261313 Developer programmer
> Points: 75 (189)
> EOI DOE: 16-Jan-19
> 189 Invite : 11-Feb-19
> ...



I am also having the same case, Only my status is still "Recieved" only, Should I do anything from my side to get a CO contact.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nerish said:


> I am also having the same case, Only my status is still "Recieved" only, Should I do anything from my side to get a CO contact.


You can do nothing 
You have to wait patiently for grant or co contact

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vijgin said:


> Hi NB,
> I called immigration department on 17-Jan-2020 and they said that my application is under progress and they will let me know if the medical is required or not for the baby. Do you suggest to call again and check?


I have not heard of any case where the grant was given without the medicals clearance even for a new born Baby 
Keep chasing them up
The agent was just stalling 

Cheers


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

jeyam_555 said:


> Thanks and appreciate your reply. Yes you are right, but the note was under the RSA bucket. So I got confused whether RSA is mandatory and if we are not taking RSA, just for MSA can we submit Statutory declaration.


Anyone can reply for this query please


----------



## akkash (Dec 12, 2018)

*Tensed*

Hi guys, so I am in a bit of stress. We are onshore applicants (Lodged early march) and I added my wife in August right after marriage. She is a student here. Now, since my application is still ‘‘recieved’’, I have not gotten a bridging visa or health check invitation for my wife. Her student visa is expiring in just over a month and we are very stressed out. I called DHA and they said to lodge a bridging applicaiton via post if I don’t get a contact before the last week of her visa finishing, as her name is not entered digitally in my online application I cant apply for her bridging visa online. Can someone suggest what else I can do?


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

akkash said:


> Hi guys, so I am in a bit of stress. We are onshore applicants (Lodged early march) and I added my wife in August right after marriage. She is a student here. Now, since my application is still ‘‘recieved’’, I have not gotten a bridging visa or health check invitation for my wife. Her student visa is expiring in just over a month and we are very stressed out. I called DHA and they said to lodge a bridging applicaiton via post if I don’t get a contact before the last week of her visa finishing, as her name is not entered digitally in my online application I cant apply for her bridging visa online. Can someone suggest what else I can do?


Does she have the option of 485 Visa?


----------



## akkash (Dec 12, 2018)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Does she have the option of 485 Visa?


Yes


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

akkash said:


> Yes


Well just apply that one, she will get 2 more years and pretty sure by that time your PR application will be processed


----------



## akkash (Dec 12, 2018)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Well just apply that one, she will get 2 more years and pretty sure by that time your PR application will be processed


I have that noted down as a last option. But when you have applied for a subsequent visa onshore, you are supposed to be issued a bridging visa. We have already paid the second installment for additional applicant so spending another couple of thousand of dollars is something I can leave as a latter option. Thank you though for your advice.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

akkash said:


> I have that noted down as a last option. But when you have applied for a subsequent visa onshore, you are supposed to be issued a bridging visa. We have already paid the second installment for additional applicant so spending another couple of thousand of dollars is something I can leave as a latter option. Thank you though for your advice.


You won't be getting a Direct grant anyway, CO will contact you for your wife's medical, which can be tomorrow or after her student visa expires. You can contact a MARA agent and see what they say and the best option in your situation


----------



## sumisarann (May 4, 2019)

Hello All,

I lodged my 189 application on 01/02/2020. I would like to add couple of documents to the application. Can anyone tell me if the date of submission would change upon adding new documents to the application?

Just wanted to know if this would push me down in the processing queue.

Cheers.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

sumisarann said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I lodged my 189 application on 01/02/2020. I would like to add couple of documents to the application. Can anyone tell me if the date of submission would change upon adding new documents to the application?
> 
> ...


No, it wont change the date, but also having earlier date does not mean you will get grant earlier. Your file might be picked up but if the file is complicated and requires a lot of verifications, the CO may move onto the next file. Nobody knows, so the Date essentially does not matter


----------



## vsrinivas2084 (Feb 22, 2017)

for those still waiting since 2018 lodgement, are the DHA guys waiting for something to expire so that another Request can be put up ?!?!
OR is it just my frustration talking !!!


----------



## Janubless (Jan 24, 2019)

No clue!! I can't keep calm no more. I get so anxious and assume something is 
wrong. Now people in February, august are getting grants!! I mean it's nice they have gotten their grants and haven't had to wait as much as I did, but there is no method to this 


vsrinivas2084 said:


> for those still waiting since 2018 lodgement, are the DHA guys waiting for something to expire so that another Request can be put up ?!?!
> OR is it just my frustration talking !!!


----------



## agroy (Jun 15, 2019)

vsrinivas2084 said:


> for those still waiting since 2018 lodgement, are the DHA guys waiting for something to expire so that another Request can be put up ?!?!
> OR is it just my frustration talking !!!


Seriously, got no idea. There is absolutely no explanation to this. Moreover, feeling helpless as we cannot even contact anybody for any kind of info. This indefinite wait has seriously affected all my plans - career wise and family wise too. There seems to be no definite procedure. U just invest and wait blankly for something to happen which is supposed to change your life for better. Just frustrating.. 😠


----------



## Sak1211 (Jan 26, 2017)

An overall band score of at least 30 for *each *of the 4 test components


----------



## walxy42 (Jan 11, 2020)

Please does anyone have any copy of Police Certificate so we will know how it looks and what exactly to upload???


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

walxy42 said:


> Please does anyone have any copy of Police Certificate so we will know how it looks and what exactly to upload???


You only get one piece of paper as Police Certificate in your mailbox, you scan that one and upload it. It is not rocket science


----------



## Hi1207 (Nov 10, 2018)

Sak1211 said:


> An overall band score of at least 30 for *each *of the 4 test components


I have received a mail from co in which each word is not used only overall 30 is asked.
It is written in the mail that 
a Pearson Test of English (PTE) Academic overall band score of at least 30 based
on the four test components of speaking, reading, writing and listening. The test must
be completed not more than 12 months before lodging the visa application or can be
completed during visa application processing.


----------



## accountbee (Jul 5, 2018)

Hi guys,

Same as some other fellows here, I lodged the visa application back in December 2018 and still waiting for that grant. 
It's frustrating to be kept waiting ..(already exceed the 11 to 13 months referencing timeline)

I have already sent two enquiries via the official website for status updates, and got some “we are currently processing…” replies, which is quite unhelpful..

My details are as below:

Visa applied: 18 Dec 2018
Co contacted: Twice – 20 March 2019 and 4 June 2019 (with regards to my medical report and employment details)
Immi Status: further assessment
Current: Offshore
Code : 221111

Just wonder if you guys have any suggestion on who I should do next?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

accountbee said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Same as some other fellows here, I lodged the visa application back in December 2018 and still waiting for that grant.
> It's frustrating to be kept waiting ..(already exceed the 11 to 13 months referencing timeline)
> ...


Wait patiently 
There is nothing else you can do

Cheers


----------



## account444 (Apr 6, 2019)

Do they normally call the workplace to verify employment details?


----------



## VJ1322 (Jan 6, 2020)

vsrinivas2084 said:


> for those still waiting since 2018 lodgement, are the DHA guys waiting for something to expire so that another Request can be put up ?!?!
> OR is it just my frustration talking !!!


I am waiting from October 2018 and got 2 CO contacts! It seems like I am the long waited person for the grant and still waiting!! Completely shattered all my dreams and plans.. I have posted nearly 30 complaints as unknown person in DHA website. 

It is happy that all 2019 Jan,Feb,March, April and now june and july applicants are getting grants but what about the applicants who lodged their applications in 2018! It is completely ridiculous and utter failure of DHA and no plan or strategy at all!


----------



## VJ1322 (Jan 6, 2020)

agroy said:


> Seriously, got no idea. There is absolutely no explanation to this. Moreover, feeling helpless as we cannot even contact anybody for any kind of info. This indefinite wait has seriously affected all my plans - career wise and family wise too. There seems to be no definite procedure. U just invest and wait blankly for something to happen which is supposed to change your life for better. Just frustrating.. 😠


Same man! All plans shattered career wise and family wise. Terrible strategy from DHA which makes no sense at all


----------



## zainali317 (Aug 21, 2019)

Alhamdulillah! Got my 189 grant today
Lodgement date: 18 March 2019
Got married : 18 August 2019
CO Added wife through form 1436 on 2nd September 2019 and requested medicals
CO contact 2: 7th January 2020: Asked for further proof of relationship and Stat declaration from me and my wife 
Grant Date: 6th Feb 2020


Thanks for your help guys


----------



## vinay_1187 (Apr 15, 2017)

zainali317 said:


> Alhamdulillah! Got my 189 grant today
> Lodgement date: 18 March 2019
> Got married : 18 August 2019
> CO Added wife through form 1436 on 2nd September 2019 and requested medicals
> ...


Wonderful.... Have a great future


----------



## wewake17 (May 14, 2019)

zainali317 said:


> Alhamdulillah! Got my 189 grant today
> Lodgement date: 18 March 2019
> Got married : 18 August 2019
> CO Added wife through form 1436 on 2nd September 2019 and requested medicals
> ...


Congrats mate. Whts the ANZSCO code?


----------



## sohanbir (May 17, 2018)

Got Direct Grant 189 today for family of 3.
Eoi: 7 Jan 2019,
Invited : 11 Jan with 75 points
Anzsco : 261313
Lodgement date: 11 March 2019.
Grant Date: 6th Feb 2020.
Thank you


----------



## Sun_Boy (Jan 31, 2019)

sohanbir said:


> Got Direct Grant 189 today for family of 3.
> Eoi: 7 Jan 2019,
> Invited : 11 Jan with 75 points
> Anzsco : 261313
> ...


Any CO contact or DG..??


----------



## drdeepak (Mar 22, 2019)

Hi,
I got CO contact on 30/01/2020. I & my son have been asked to undergo medical examination again.
The problem I am facing is that they have not activated medical examination link in the "Health Assessment" section of my immi account as a result of which I do not have a HAP ID to book medical examination.
I have discussed(on phone) with immigration department multiple times about this problem but every person is giving a different advise(which I have followed, anyway).

Is there a way to sort out this problem in a better way. I have absolutely no idea why they didn't activated the HAP ID in the first place esp. when they have decided to ask me to undergo medical examination again. Can I communicate with my case officer directly?
I have applied on shore.


----------



## Sid_846252 (Apr 13, 2016)

sohanbir said:


> Got Direct Grant 189 today for family of 3.
> Eoi: 7 Jan 2019,
> Invited : 11 Jan with 75 points
> Anzsco : 261313
> ...


Congrats mate
, Are you based in offshore or onshore?


----------



## Sid_846252 (Apr 13, 2016)

Dear forum mates and NB,

My passport is expiring in 11 months from now, when should I worry about renewing ? Is there anything like passport should have 6 months validity or so, for receiving the Grant ?
Appreciate your help.

261313
189 Lodged April 2019
No CO Contact yet
Offshore


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sid_846252 said:


> Dear forum mates and NB,
> 
> My passport is expiring in 11 months from now, when should I worry about renewing ? Is there anything like passport should have 6 months validity or so, for receiving the Grant ?
> Appreciate your help.
> ...


On the date of the grant, your passport should have 6 months validity left
So apply for a new passport well in advance of 6 months before expiry

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

drdeepak said:


> Hi,
> I got CO contact on 30/01/2020. I & my son have been asked to undergo medical examination again.
> The problem I am facing is that they have not activated medical examination link in the "Health Assessment" section of my immi account as a result of which I do not have a HAP ID to book medical examination.
> I have discussed(on phone) with immigration department multiple times about this problem but every person is giving a different advise(which I have followed, anyway).
> ...


Call up the helpline every week till you get the hap id
Also email [email protected] and [email protected] everyday


Cheers


----------



## Sid_846252 (Apr 13, 2016)

NB said:


> Sid_846252 said:
> 
> 
> > Dear forum mates and NB,
> ...



THANKS A LOT NB! May God bless you.
One more related query please.Am thinking to renew passport(expiring in Jan 2021) in March, as you might have noticed April lodged candidates have started receiving Grants.... Will my renewal push me back in the queue or have any impact on my application status.


----------



## VJ1322 (Jan 6, 2020)

zainali317 said:


> Alhamdulillah! Got my 189 grant today
> Lodgement date: 18 March 2019
> Got married : 18 August 2019
> CO Added wife through form 1436 on 2nd September 2019 and requested medicals
> ...



Congrats man and all the best for the future. But let me say onething!! You are damn damn lucky mate!

I have lodged in 2018 oct and got married in May 2019 and CO asked for relation documents and same documents like yours in July 2019 and submitted them on Aug 1st 2019! I am still waiting from more than 6 months after submitted all documents to prove the relation! So in your case you literally got grant after one month of CO contact where he asked all documents and submitted all of them and you got grant and all it took one month!! So I said you are damn lucky!!

All the best for you and your family


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

ANZSCO: 261313 Developer programmer
Points: 75 (189)
EOI DOE: 16-Jan-19
189 Invite : 11-Feb-19
189 Lodge : 22-Feb-19
Medicals: 10-Mar-2019
All documents submitted on 01-Mar-2019
CO contact: 01-July-2019 asking for Birth certificate for myself and spouse
Updated the birth certificates of me and spouse on 13-July-2019 and the status changed to Further assessment.

Applied 3 Change on Circumstances for adding the details of New born baby. Details below.

04-Sep-2019 --> adding baby birth certificates and Form 1022 under spouse details.
10-Oct-2019 --> adding baby Passport under Spouse details and sent email to [email protected] and [email protected] on 11-Oct-2019 requesting Case officer
to initate the health assessment for the baby. i got reply stating that the details has been escalated to the appropriate area of action from [email protected] on 14-Oct-2019.
30-Aug-2019--> adding baby 457 Visa document under Spouse application.
05-Feb-2020 --> dropped email to [email protected] requesting for medical for the baby.

After multiple attempt of reaching the immigration department yesterday(06-Feb-2020), i got the CO contact requesting New born baby Medicals.
One step forward now....
Thank you NB for your guidance.


----------



## Janubless (Jan 24, 2019)

Hi guys
Do any of you have the email ids I can use to email the team for a status update?
I used the feedback form the last time and got an automated response when I emailed on gsm.allocated email id.

Thanks


----------



## Janubless (Jan 24, 2019)

VJ1322 said:


> vsrinivas2084 said:
> 
> 
> > for those still waiting since 2018 lodgement, are the DHA guys waiting for something to expire so that another Request can be put up ?!?!
> ...


Did you happen to email the team directly for a status update? I am considering that now.I lodged mine on Dec 1 , 2018


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

Janubless said:


> Did you happen to email the team directly for a status update? I am considering that now.I lodged mine on Dec 1 , 2018


Call them and check with them on this. Check the homeaffairs page for the contact number.


----------



## anujtaya (Sep 17, 2019)

Please answer this question : I got my invite last month but I cannot lodge application onshore due to section 48.

I have applied for bridging visa B ( to travel overseas), but it got refused. I have attached the reason in the screenshot. Could anyone please advice me what reason should I provide to the department.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anujtaya said:


> Please answer this question : I got my invite last month but I cannot lodge application onshore due to section 48.
> 
> I have applied for bridging visa B ( to travel overseas), but it got refused. I have attached the reason in the screenshot. Could anyone please advice me what reason should I provide to the department.


They are not opening

Cheers


----------



## anujtaya (Sep 17, 2019)

Image


----------



## anujtaya (Sep 17, 2019)

I have added a google drive link:


https://drive.google.com/file/d/16zDbBjnIp-siss6Sa9XQbk6bz3qFYQ33/view?usp=drivesdk



NB said:


> anujtaya said:
> 
> 
> > Please answer this question : I got my invite last month but I cannot lodge application onshore due to section 48.
> ...


----------



## Gannicus21 (Jan 26, 2020)

Glad to see people getting their grants from June & July.. And here I am, waiting for more than 1 year now! My medicals have even expired and now further delay expected.. 

I don't know when CO will open my file again, then the legacy process of HAP ID starts, then taking long que appointment , all the mess will bring more frustration.. and by that time, my PCC will also expire.. 

Seems like i am in a circle moving around with no end to land!


----------



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi people, 

so things seem to be moving for me as well. I got contacted by CO to submit the medicals (which I did not submit at all). Profile for new born is also updated on immi account and asked for her medicals as well.. 

I plan to get all medicals done by coming Monday, 10th Feb, as I am travelling back to Malaysia this weekend. 

Will keep updated once things move further. 

Thanks for support 

- Faraz


----------



## Midit629 (Mar 13, 2019)

Hi All,

Just to inform that I got my grant for 189 lodged in March 2019,I would like to thank NB for all the valuable advise,and for those who are waiting for grant I will say that don't lose hopes things gonna work out


----------



## drdeepak (Mar 22, 2019)

NB said:


> Call up the helpline every week till you get the hap id
> Also email [email protected] and [email protected] everyday
> 
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB for your advice. Necessary changes has been made by immigration department in my immi account allowing me to organise medical examinations again.

Just for the knowledge of other people of the forum there is a "ImmiAccount Technical Support Form".If you have a technical problem with your ImmiAccount or online application you can use this form to request help.

My HAP ID was activated after I raised the issue with above mentioned form.

Thanks 

Deepak


----------



## raaj_4849 (Dec 6, 2018)

Hi Deepka,

Quick one, how long they have taken to get back to you once you raised concern with technical support team?


----------



## Lay Lee (Nov 29, 2019)

Has anybody noticed Iranian applicants are always the first ones to get grant or get contacted by CO with respect to date of lodgment. 

Based on info from immi trackers, forums and personal contacts.

Just wondering what could be the reason? it surely is a policy based on consistency, but why?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Lay Lee said:


> Has anybody noticed Iranian applicants are always the first ones to get grant or get contacted by CO with respect to date of lodgment.
> 
> Based on info from immi trackers, forums and personal contacts.
> 
> Just wondering what could be the reason? it surely is a policy based on consistency, but why?


Garbage in garbage out
If you rely on unsubstantiated data , you will reach wrong conclusions 


Cheers


----------



## aerohit (Feb 6, 2019)

Hello sir, my eoi for 2613 is dated nov 2020 for 189 is at 80 points. This is after my spouse passed english test for 5 points. I can get 5 more for skills to make it 85. It is worth doing ACS for spouse for 5 more points, or should i just wait? My points will reduce in Oct due to my age so i am worried. Based on my conversation with friends in AUS, they say 80 is good enough by Oct. I know, i am getting bit in the territory of predicting.


----------



## newb (Jun 24, 2018)

*Form 80 for Non Migrating Family Members*

Hi all, do we have to get Form 80 filled even for non-migrating family members if so are there any parts that we should not fill as my family members have no intention of migrating to Australia in the near future.

I am single, not married and in my attach documents section it shows my parents as non-migrating family members but states form 80 required. Has anyone else come through this scenario?


----------



## TVS2Aus (Aug 27, 2019)

Lay Lee said:


> Has anybody noticed Iranian applicants are always the first ones to get grant or get contacted by CO with respect to date of lodgment.
> 
> Based on info from immi trackers, forums and personal contacts.
> 
> Just wondering what could be the reason? it surely is a policy based on consistency, but why?


Don't rely on immi tracker data. This is my personal experience. It represents less than 5 percent of overall data and this too is not accurate.


----------



## TVS2Aus (Aug 27, 2019)

aerohit said:


> Hello sir, my eoi for 2613 is dated nov 2020 for 189 is at 80 points. This is after my spouse passed english test for 5 points. I can get 5 more for skills to make it 85. It is worth doing ACS for spouse for 5 more points, or should i just wait? My points will reduce in Oct due to my age so i am worried. Based on my conversation with friends in AUS, they say 80 is good enough by Oct. I know, i am getting bit in the territory of predicting.


It is worth doing ACS immediately if you can get 5 more points. Because if you look at the current invites it is 90+

Invitation Rounds:
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds#

Points Calculator
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/tools/points-calculator


----------



## blinkofmoment (Feb 9, 2020)

*Grant in 5 months*

Hi all,
I got my grant yesterday. 
EOI 31st July 2019
invite 11th August 2019
lodgement 5th Sept 2019
direct grant 8th Feb 2020

I applied under general practitioner. I have a spouse and a child. We are all British.
Good luck everyone!


----------



## TVS2Aus (Aug 27, 2019)

blinkofmoment said:


> Hi all,
> I got my grant yesterday.
> EOI 31st July 2019
> invite 11th August 2019
> ...


Congrats. All the best.


----------



## haseefforum (Jan 7, 2016)

kiratsid said:


> thanks mechanical engineer 233512




Hi, What was your points breakdown? I have 75 points, and I am keen to understand what is the trend for 233512 ANZSCO code.

Thanks and COngratulations


----------



## akkash (Dec 12, 2018)

akkash said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> According to my agent, she will receive a bridging visa as she is also an onshore applicant. If what you say is true, we need to look at alternative visa options for her. But firstly, I need to clarify this before proceeding forward with another visa for her.


Glad to announce that I got a CO contact for additional applicant addition and a bridging visa was issued and applicant added to the system. Can't see the name listed in the health assessment section though so thinking how do I proceed for medicals for my partner. Any suggestions?


----------



## account444 (Apr 6, 2019)

Hi all,

How normal is it for people who applied much later to get their PR grant before people who applied before them? I applied May 1st 2019 and now my agent is saying two of his clients, one who applied in July and another in August got their grants in the last 2 weeks.

He contacted immigration and they gave their stock answer of "wait 13 months, as the website says."


----------



## Lay Lee (Nov 29, 2019)

account444 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> How normal is it for people who applied much later to get their PR grant before people who applied before them? I applied May 1st 2019 and now my agent is saying two of his clients, one who applied in July and another in August got their grants in the last 2 weeks.
> 
> He contacted immigration and they gave their stock answer of "wait 13 months, as the website says."


Every Case is different. Wait is the only option as you can't get an answer from them before 13 months. I know someone waiting from Dec 2018 and they are still not giving accurate answers.


----------



## account444 (Apr 6, 2019)

Lay Lee said:


> Every Case is different. Wait is the only option as you can't get an answer from them before 13 months. I know someone waiting from Dec 2018 and they are still not giving accurate answers.


I see. Is it safe to at least say the applicaiton has been picked up?


----------



## Huyen Bkeps (Jun 22, 2017)

My friend accountant, lodge 11/10/19, and got DG on 8/2/20 after 120 days.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

Huyen Bkeps said:


> My friend accountant, lodge 11/10/19, and got DG on 8/2/20 after 120 days.


Nice, I hope my timeline is similar


----------



## hrishikesh (Jan 9, 2017)

There is no certain way find out! I wish there was.

Invited: 11-Mar-19
Lodged: 29-Apr-19
Medicals: 17-May-19
Grant: Awaited


----------



## nerish (Jun 16, 2018)

Hi All, 
I got Email from immi saying "Ackn of Valid application",

I was invited in March and applied in Apr last year, I got blessed with a baby in july and applied for change of circumstance in Sept, CO contacted me today and in the portal Action item is coming as "Pay outstanding amount" but no amount is coming.
Anybody faced this issue.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nerish said:


> Hi All,
> I got Email from immi saying "Ackn of Valid application",
> 
> I was invited in March and applied in Apr last year, I got blessed with a baby in july and applied for change of circumstance in Sept, CO contacted me today and in the portal Action item is coming as "Pay outstanding amount" but no amount is coming.
> Anybody faced this issue.


Baby added after you have applied , no fees are payable
That’s why there is no amount being shown
All good don’t worry

Cheers


----------



## Huyen Bkeps (Jun 22, 2017)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Nice, I hope my timeline is similar


Yes, me too. You are exactly same on the time line with me. Another friend lodge on 21/10/19 got CO contacted already.


----------



## nerish (Jun 16, 2018)

NB said:


> Baby added after you have applied , no fees are payable
> That’s why there is no amount being shown
> All good don’t worry
> 
> Cheers




The only concern is that still action item is showing in the portal, is it OK?
and I still haven't recieved HAP id for the baby, Only my kid profile is added as secondary applicant.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nerish said:


> The only concern is that still action item is showing in the portal, is it OK?
> and I still haven't recieved HAP id for the baby, Only my kid profile is added as secondary applicant.


Consult a Mara agent if you still have doubts
Keep chasing up the department for the baby HAP ID preferably everyday by email and weekly by calls

Cheers


----------



## zak88 (Aug 30, 2019)

Hi 
I received an invitation today.
I have a doubt regarding medicals. We are a family of three and onshore applicants. Should we do our medical examination before lodging application or it is better to wait until CO contact us and request for medicals?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

zak88 said:


> Hi
> I received an invitation today.
> I have a doubt regarding medicals. We are a family of three and onshore applicants. Should we do our medical examination before lodging application or it is better to wait until CO contact us and request for medicals?


Here is what you should do

- Have all documents ready for lodging your visa
- Generate HAP ID and book medicals and complete them
- Once your medicals are completed, lodge your VISA immediately and front load all documents

All the best


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

zak88 said:


> Hi
> I received an invitation today.
> I have a doubt regarding medicals. We are a family of three and onshore applicants. Should we do our medical examination before lodging application or it is better to wait until CO contact us and request for medicals?


Most members complete their Medicals and pcc and submit a ready for decision application 

Cheers


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

zak88 said:


> Hi
> I received an invitation today.
> I have a doubt regarding medicals. We are a family of three and onshore applicants. Should we do our medical examination before lodging application or it is better to wait until CO contact us and request for medicals?


Its easier to do medicals before lodging the visa, if you have not done medicals and try to lodge the visa, you have to give a reason on why you cannot perform medicals


----------



## rohan11 (Apr 18, 2018)

Hi everyone, 

I need an expert advice. 

I received an invitation of 491 today, I just found a mistake in my EOI after getting an invite. I mistakenly selected my nominated occupation as 'Software and application programmer' in my EOI . while I had ACS assessment of Software engineer 261313 and correctly mentioned the assessment #. In my EOI invitation correspondence, it is mentioned that I am invited for Software and application programmer not for the software engineer occupation, 

what should i do now ? should I proceed further ? what will be the impact of this mistake ? please help


----------



## Lay Lee (Nov 29, 2019)

nerish said:


> The only concern is that still action item is showing in the portal, is it OK?
> and I still haven't recieved HAP id for the baby, Only my kid profile is added as secondary applicant.


Contact Immi Account Technical support. Someone here got HAP ID this way.


----------



## Lay Lee (Nov 29, 2019)

rohan11 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I need an expert advice.
> 
> ...


This changes everything, invitations are issued based on ANZSCO.
I don't think it will work, you might have to submit a new EOI and wait for invite.
Others might have a different opinion.


----------



## Patrickbatman01 (Sep 2, 2018)

Hi everyone,

I have received the invitation today. My agent is telling me lodge the visa asap without medicals and overseas PCC. He is telling me to update medicals and PCC after a few months as these expire in a year and waiting period for grant can be more than a year. I am not sure how to proceed. I want to file a complete application and don't want to be contacted by CO for anything. What's your advice?


----------



## Zeeshanmansha (Feb 3, 2020)

Congrats. 

He is right. Applying without medicals and PCC will not effect the application. 



Patrickbatman01 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have received the invitation today. My agent is telling me lodge the visa asap without medicals and overseas PCC. He is telling me to update medicals and PCC after a few months as these expire in a year and waiting period for grant can be more than a year. I am not sure how to proceed. I want to file a complete application and don't want to be contacted by CO for anything. What's your advice?


----------



## drdeepak (Mar 22, 2019)

raaj_4849 said:


> Hi Deepka,
> 
> Quick one, how long they have taken to get back to you once you raised concern with technical support team?



Hi Raaj, 

I was contacting immigration department since 30/01. Fortunately , one sensible support team member advised me to fill this form, this was on 6/2/2020. The changes in the immi account happened the next day.


----------



## His Royal Highness (Oct 9, 2019)

Patrickbatman01 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have received the invitation today. My agent is telling me lodge the visa asap without medicals and overseas PCC. He is telling me to update medicals and PCC after a few months as these expire in a year and waiting period for grant can be more than a year. I am not sure how to proceed. I want to file a complete application and don't want to be contacted by CO for anything. What's your advice?


I would aim to submit your medicals and PCC about 2 months after lodging your application. There is no way that they will look at your application before then; current processing timelines are about 12 months


----------



## His Royal Highness (Oct 9, 2019)

"Hi everyone,

I need an expert advice.

I received an invitation of 491 today, I just found a mistake in my EOI after getting an invite. I mistakenly selected my nominated occupation as 'Software and application programmer' in my EOI . while I had ACS assessment of Software engineer 261313 and correctly mentioned the assessment #. In my EOI invitation correspondence, it is mentioned that I am invited for Software and application programmer not for the software engineer occupation,

what should i do now ? should I proceed further ? what will be the impact of this mistake ? please help"

"This changes everything, invitations are issued based on ANZSCO.
I don't think it will work, you might have to submit a new EOI and wait for invite.
Others might have a different opinion."


Agreed - I cannot see this being seen as either a valid invite or an issue that can be easily fixed


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

Hi just wanna ask, how many weeks until case officer is assigned after Visa application lodge? I will lodge on Thursday


----------



## His Royal Highness (Oct 9, 2019)

cutiepie25 said:


> Hi just wanna ask, how many weeks until case officer is assigned after Visa application lodge? I will lodge on Thursday


It is impossible to say. I have been waiting 10 months with no case officer assigned


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

Will we see what lodgement date is the last looked at by the COs ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

cutiepie25 said:


> Will we see what lodgement date is the last looked at by the COs ?


These details are not in the public domain 

Cheers


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

Is it safe to take medical three weeks after lodgement of 189 visa?


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

Thanks in advance


----------



## His Royal Highness (Oct 9, 2019)

cutiepie25 said:


> Will we see what lodgement date is the last looked at by the COs ?


Here is one such tracker - do note no guarantees on accuracy of information contained there-in

https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc189


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

His Royal Highness said:


> cutiepie25 said:
> 
> 
> > Will we see what lodgement date is the last looked at by the COs ?
> ...


Thanks man!


----------



## abhinavraiden123 (Jan 28, 2019)

Hi All, after almost 11 months, I have finally received my direct grant on 08th Feb 2020. 

ANZSCO CODE - 261311 Analyst Programmer (75 Points for 189)
( Age : 30 Points,
English : 20 Points,
Bachelors Degree : 15 Points,
Experience : 10 points)
ACS Assessment - 14 Apr 2018 (Took 3 months)
PTE Academic - 22 JAN 2019 (2nd Attempt)
EOI - 24 JAN 2019
INVITATION - 11 FEB 2019
PCC - 04 MAR 2019 (Took 10 days)
LODGED - 17 MAR 2019
MEDICAL - 29 MAR 2019 (Took 3 days for them to send)
Renewed PCC - 08 JAN 2020
GRANT - 08 FEB 2020
IED - 08 FEB 2021


----------



## Sid_846252 (Apr 13, 2016)

abhinavraiden123 said:


> Hi All, after almost 11 months, I have finally received my direct grant on 08th Feb 2020.
> 
> ANZSCO CODE - 261311 Analyst Programmer (75 Points for 189)
> ( Age : 30 Points,
> ...


Many Congrats mate!
Please pray for us, who are anxiously waiting in the queue. 🙂


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

cutiepie25 said:


> Is it safe to take medical three weeks after lodgement of 189 visa?


No problem 

Cheers


----------



## Arfath (Jan 24, 2019)

Hi friends, need a small clarification…i got 189grant yesterday i.e february 11,2020 me, wife and 2 kids…lodging date :nov 2018. my wife is in her third pregnancy and its six months now…i have not informed to DHA about this…will this create any problem???.i am planning to land in melbourne in a week…plz suggest me


----------



## walxy42 (Jan 11, 2020)

Please who knows the expiry duration of medicals? Today makes it one year I did my medicals. I'm offshore


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Arfath said:


> Hi friends, need a small clarification…i got 189grant yesterday i.e february 11,2020 me, wife and 2 kids…lodging date :nov 2018. my wife is in her third pregnancy and its six months now…i have not informed to DHA about this…will this create any problem???.i am planning to land in melbourne in a week…plz suggest me


No problem
Try to move ASAP to Melbourne so that you can get registered for Medicare and get free delivery of the baby

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

walxy42 said:


> Please who knows the expiry duration of medicals? Today makes it one year I did my medicals. I'm offshore


It’s one year only irrespective of where you are or where you get it done 

Cheers


----------



## walxy42 (Jan 11, 2020)

NB said:


> walxy42 said:
> 
> 
> > Please who knows the expiry duration of medicals? Today makes it one year I did my medicals. I'm offshore
> ...


Please would you advise I go and do another medicals or I have to wait for them to ask for it? 
CO just asked for PCC about a week ago. But today makes it one year I did medicals. Your advice please


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

walxy42 said:


> Please would you advise I go and do another medicals or I have to wait for them to ask for it?
> CO just asked for PCC about a week ago. But today makes it one year I did medicals. Your advice please


You cannot get the medical done again on the old hap id even if you want to

You have to wait for the CO to generate a new hap id and then only you can get it done

Cheers


----------



## alvinthilak (Oct 10, 2019)

Hi All,

I would like to let you know that we have received our grant for 189 finally. It was a direct grant for me, wife and our kid. Details are given below. We are on offshore India.

EOI: 10/Feb/2019
Invitation: 11/Mar/2019
Lodgement with 75 points: 27/Mar/2019
Grant date: 12/Feb/2020
ANZSCO 263111 (Computer Network andSystems Engineer) - Myself
ANZSCO 261313 (Software Engineer) - Wife(Primary applicant).

Thanks for your valuable updates in this forum.


----------



## abhinavraiden123 (Jan 28, 2019)

Sid_846252 said:


> abhinavraiden123 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All, after almost 11 months, I have finally received my direct grant on 08th Feb 2020.
> ...


Thanks a lot mate !! Yes you are next in the line. I was in the same boat for 11 months 🙂


----------



## abhinavraiden123 (Jan 28, 2019)

alvinthilak said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I would like to let you know that we have received our grant for 189 finally. It was a direct grant for me, wife and our kid. Details are given below. We are on offshore India.
> 
> ...


Congratulations for your grant !!


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

Just wanna ask if I’m an offshore applicant and im currently in a holiday in australia while on visitor visa, is it possible to take the medicals there?


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

cutiepie25 said:


> Just wanna ask if I’m an offshore applicant and im currently in a holiday in australia while on visitor visa, is it possible to take the medicals there?


Yes, you can take medicals in Australia


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

cutiepie25 said:


> Just wanna ask if I’m an offshore applicant and im currently in a holiday in australia while on visitor visa, is it possible to take the medicals there?


The charges for medicals are much higher in Australia as compared to third world countries 

If you still want to do it go ahead
You just need a valid hap id

Cheers


----------



## jha_gaurav (Dec 22, 2018)

Hi,

Apologies if this is a repeat.

I have been contacted by the CO today, seeking evidence of employment. The required documents are as follows (as per the checklist.)

● contracts
● pay slips
● tax returns
● group certificates/payment summaries
● superannuation information.

I have the payslips starting 2009 and have the tax returns (can download it from website.)

Question: 
1. Are all the documents required or can choose among them? If can choose, how many should be provided?

2. The payslips and tax returns are system generated. Should these be notarized before uploading?

TIA.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

jha_gaurav said:


> Question:
> 1. Are all the documents required or can choose among them? If can choose, how many should be provided?


Ideally one per quarter, i.e 4 per year. Attach payslip as well as bank statement for the same period as a proof of salary payment.



jha_gaurav said:


> 2. The payslips and tax returns are system generated. Should these be notarized before uploading?


It is better to notarise, scan and upload, but a clear Colour photocopy would do as well.


----------



## rohan11 (Apr 18, 2018)

HI, 

Please advise , what is the best way to contact skill select team, I need to ask some queries. 

Regards


----------



## lolomemo2020 (Oct 7, 2016)

Hi guys

I have a ceitical question with regard to employement evidence for visa processing.

I have only manual pay slips (cash slips) and detaild reference letter for 1.5 year of my experience.

The point that I would lose 5 points if this period is not approved , however I can have 90 points considering it.

I have submitted the same for vettasaess (civil engineerinf draft person) and waiting for their assessment. But I know that their approval doesn't guarntee home affairs approval.

Please advise.


----------



## ND01 (Jan 9, 2017)

Good day everyone. It seems that things are finally moving for 189 applicants. 

Any idea normally how long it takes from CO contact to grant?


----------



## VJ1322 (Jan 6, 2020)

*189 visa*

Hi,
Is there anyone lodged the application in 2018 and still waiting for a grant?? If yes how many CO contacts you got? It is ridiculous and funny that they have kept 2018 applicants aside from the queue!

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jha_gaurav said:


> Hi,
> 
> Apologies if this is a repeat.
> 
> ...


You have to give all
If you can’t give some, you have to give a credible reason
2. Not required

It’s surprising that you have not been asked for a reference letter

Cheers


----------



## nerish (Jun 16, 2018)

Hi All,

I have applied for "Change in circumstance" as I was blessed with a baby, Got a reply mentioning "Ackn of Valid Application", The child is added in the application but HAP id isn't generated(not showing in the health assessment seciton).

I just want to inquire that for kids born after application lodgement, Do we need to the medical for child also or not(As all other things are done). Anybody who got the grant including a baby without medicals? 

Or else what should I do now to proceed.


----------



## jha_gaurav (Dec 22, 2018)

NB said:


> You have to give all
> If you can’t give some, you have to give a credible reason
> 2. Not required
> 
> ...


Hi,

Actually I have been asked for a reference letter as well. Will that be the same as submitted for ACS assessment or I will have to get a fresh one?
The ACS assessment was done back in January 2019.


----------



## binky_01 (Sep 12, 2019)

Received direct grant today 13 Feb 2020. Lodged 1 April 2019; family of 5 - spouse and 3 children. Code 233213


----------



## Sak1211 (Jan 26, 2017)

VJ1322 said:


> Hi,
> Is there anyone lodged the application in 2018 and still waiting for a grant?? If yes how many CO contacts you got? It is ridiculous and funny that they have kept 2018 applicants aside from the queue!
> 
> Thanks


I am still waiting for Grant. lodged in Nov 2018. I can see if any of the applicants requested for Change of circumstance at any point post visa Lodged. their processing moves it the delayed queue. due to some reason, I am also facing delay.


----------



## falcon22 (May 19, 2014)

I got a CO contact for Polio Vaccination Certificate on Jan 29th, 2020. I uploaded it on the next day. My PCC is going to expire on 27th February, 2020. Please advise if I should apply for a fresh PCC. This is based on an assumption that response is taking minimum of one month in most of CO contacts.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

falcon22 said:


> I got a CO contact for Polio Vaccination Certificate on Jan 29th, 2020. I uploaded it on the next day. My PCC is going to expire on 27th February, 2020. Please advise if I should apply for a fresh PCC. This is based on an assumption that response is taking minimum of one month in most of CO contacts.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


Whether to ask for a fresh pcc or not is the prerogative of the CO
If you want to be proactive, then apply and upload it or else wait and see if the CO asks for it or not

Cheers


----------



## deepak4388 (May 14, 2019)

Congratulations


----------



## TVS2Aus (Aug 27, 2019)

binky_01 said:


> Received direct grant today 13 Feb 2020. Lodged 1 April 2019; family of 5 - spouse and 3 children. Code 233213


Congrats. What is your IED?


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

ANZSCO: 261313 Developer programmer
Points: 75 (189)
EOI DOE: 16-Jan-19
189 Invite : 11-Feb-19
189 Lodge : 22-Feb-19
Medicals: 10-Mar-2019
All documents submitted on 01-Mar-2019
CO contact: 01-July-2019 asking for Birth certificate for myself and spouse
Updated the birth certificates of me and spouse on 13-July-2019 and the status changed to Further assessment.

Applied 3 Change on Circumstances for adding the details of New born baby. Details below.

04-Sep-2019 --> adding baby birth certificates and Form 1022 under spouse details.
10-Oct-2019 --> adding baby Passport under Spouse details and sent email to [email protected] and [email protected] on 11-Oct-2019 requesting Case officer
to initate the health assessment for the baby. i got reply stating that the details has been escalated to the appropriate area of action from [email protected] on 14-Oct-2019.
30-Aug-2019--> adding baby 457 Visa document under Spouse application.
05-Feb-2020 --> dropped email to [email protected] requesting for medical for the baby.
06-Feb-2020 --> Received CO contact for the Medical examination for New born baby
11-Feb-2020 --> Completed Medical examination for the new born baby.
11-Feb-2020 --> Medical examination details updated by BUPA in the application.

I can see the application is under Further assessment. Do i need to get in touch with Immigration department asking whether they have received baby Medical examination details or not?
What would be the next step of action for me?


----------



## nerish (Jun 16, 2018)

vijgin said:


> ANZSCO: 261313 Developer programmer
> Points: 75 (189)
> EOI DOE: 16-Jan-19
> 189 Invite : 11-Feb-19
> ...



We are almost on the same boat, Only thing is that when did u apply for PCC? and in case, it will take another couple of days for grant and then if the PCC and medical will expire, Will CO ask for it again, I also fear from this condition.


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

I did Australian PCC in the month of July 2019 for the First CO contact. Medicals was done on 04th March 2019. So figures crossed.


----------



## Lay Lee (Nov 29, 2019)

falcon22 said:


> I got a CO contact for Polio Vaccination Certificate on Jan 29th, 2020. I uploaded it on the next day. My PCC is going to expire on 27th February, 2020. Please advise if I should apply for a fresh PCC. This is based on an assumption that response is taking minimum of one month in most of CO contacts.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


I'll wait till the 20th and then apply PCC (as both Pakistan & AFP can be arranged within a week). Little bit effort is better than risking your file being pushed down.
Both not expensive as well, so why not?


----------



## drdeepak (Mar 22, 2019)

Hi guys,

In form 80 (personal particular form),Part H – Proposed travel or further stay details, Question 28: Are you applying for a temporary visa? No or Yes.

For 189 visa what will be the answer to the above question.I have ticked "YES", but I feel it should be "NO".

Can I upload another form 80 with a cover letter stating the reason I have uploaded the new form

I will appreciate if can get a quick reply.

Thanks


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

drdeepak said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> In form 80 (personal particular form),Part H – Proposed travel or further stay details, Question 28: Are you applying for a temporary visa? No or Yes.
> 
> ...


For 189 the answer should be "NO" as you are applying for a permanent visa, not for a temporary visa


----------



## drdeepak (Mar 22, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> For 189 the answer should "NO" you are applying for a permanent visa not for temporary visa


Thanks for your prompt reply. 

Do you know if I can change this information by uploading a new form 80?

thanks


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

drdeepak said:


> Thanks for your prompt reply.
> 
> Do you know if I can change this information by uploading a new form 80?
> 
> thanks


depending on when you lodged your visa, you could just delete your current form 80 and upload a new one with the correct information. If you lodged 6-7 months ago I'd say upload a second one


----------



## lord_ams (Oct 7, 2019)

Hello everyone,
How can I change passport details after receiving grant if I applied through agent? do I create my own immiaccount and import my application only or I need any authorization from agent since they were contacting DHA on my behalf?

Thank you all


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

lord_ams said:


> Hello everyone,
> How can I change passport details after receiving grant if I applied through agent? do I create my own immiaccount and import my application only or I need any authorization from agent since they were contacting DHA on my behalf?
> 
> Thank you all


You no longer need any permission 
You can create your own Immiaccount, import your application And then apply for passport number update 

Cheers


----------



## Iqraaa (Feb 15, 2020)

I lodged for 189 on 10th December 2018,medical was done on 24th January 2019, Co contact on 23rd April 2019 for interview then i got 1st email for additional information on 22nd march 2019 afterwards 2nd request for information was received on 12th june 2019 till now i am waiting what time i may expect to get my grant?


----------



## binky_01 (Sep 12, 2019)

Initial Entry Date (IED) - 13-Feb-2021


----------



## zak88 (Aug 30, 2019)

I am getting this warning message while filling my husband information in to the system. 

"Applicant XXX has other unfinalised applications lodged with the department. The applicant will be able to continue; however the unfinalised application(s) may need to be withdrawn by advising the department in writing. Review our website for further information."

We are on 485 visa and he has no unfinalised application lodged with the department. We have created HAP Id for medicals, which is also finalised. Has anyone faced this issue? We will call the department on Monday.

Thanks


----------



## Gannicus21 (Jan 26, 2020)

Iqraaa said:


> I lodged for 189 on 10th December 2018,medical was done on 24th January 2019, Co contact on 23rd April 2019 for interview then i got 1st email for additional information on 22nd march 2019 afterwards 2nd request for information was received on 12th june 2019 till now i am waiting what time i may expect to get my grant?


Interview ? did you receive your new hap ID for medicals ?


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

Finally Got Grant 189 for me & wife after 2 years of extreme struggle, patience.

EA assessment : 06 Sep 2018

EOI: 12 Oct 2018,

Invited : 11 Nov 2019

Anzsco : 233311 

Lodgement date: 08 Jan 2019

CO contact: 14th Jan 2020 ( PCC for all countries + Form 80)

Replied to CO : 02nd Feb 2020

Grant Date: 13th Feb 2020

I shall post my journey to PR separately.

Thank you all. Wish you all the very best those who are eagerly waiting for their grant.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

binky_01 said:


> Initial Entry Date (IED) - 13-Feb-2021


I see you got your grant on 13th Feb 2020 with IED 13th Feb 2021. 

How are you planning to move ahead and settlement there ??

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## binky_01 (Sep 12, 2019)

Working on it; synchronizing with kids school etc. so its sometime later in the year


----------



## AUVic190 (Feb 15, 2020)

vijgin said:


> ANZSCO: 261313 Developer programmer
> Points: 75 (189)
> EOI DOE: 16-Jan-19
> 189 Invite : 11-Feb-19
> ...


Hi
Where can we refer the above mail id in DHA website please. I have added my new born bay details and received the acknowledgement end of November 2019. The HAP ID is not shared and waiting ever since. Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vijgin said:


> ANZSCO: 261313 Developer programmer
> Points: 75 (189)
> EOI DOE: 16-Jan-19
> 189 Invite : 11-Feb-19
> ...


The next step for you would be to relax
Just keep an eye of the medical dashboard to ensure that the baby medicals are cleared

Cheers


----------



## shivamnarang (Feb 16, 2020)

Hi all
Can anyone tell me the criteria of getting points for skilled employment in IT field.
Does it need to be full-time or 20hrs a week can also work for 189 visa.
And what about 190 nsw. Does it have to be full time?


----------



## Iqraaa (Feb 15, 2020)

They didn't ask me to repeat medical yet.


----------



## raven09 (Dec 25, 2019)

Anyone heard of a repeat medical (once it's expired) when you have already submitted 815 health undertaking? I mean, is there a possibility that they can do that? Also, does 815 undertaking also has an expiry?


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

NB said:


> The next step for you would be to relax
> Just keep an eye of the medical dashboard to ensure that the baby medicals are cleared
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB,
The baby Health Clearance was provided but there i no change in the status. It says Further assessment and i can see the Actions required text followed by link to view the latest request for information. 
Do i need to worry about that link? Attached the screenshot


----------



## AUVic190 (Feb 15, 2020)

Hi
The status as mine.
My newborns details added on 1st of Nov 2019 and got an acknowledgement on end of nov that my newborn is added to application.
Today I had sent an email to [email protected] homeaffairs.gov.au requesting for HAP ID. Got a response promptly that please wait for case officer to initiate health assessment.
The home affairs.gov.au is the escalate point of contact .? Please advise what I can do to expedite . Thanks


----------



## AUVic190 (Feb 15, 2020)

ESPD at home affairs


----------



## kiranrh (Jan 30, 2020)

*CO contact S56 request more info*

Hi everyone,

I received CO contact today feb 17th, S56 request for more information. I have been asked to provide Form 80 for myself and wife. Also employment evidence (tax docs, pay slips, bank statements) for 2009 - 2011. I do not have those old pay slips for that period, I have reached out to my then employer to see if they could share. I have tax documents, i have company letter proving my employment.

But my question is what to do if we do not have some documents which were requested?


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

kiranrh said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I received CO contact today feb 17th, S56 request for more information. I have been asked to provide Form 80 for myself and wife. Also employment evidence (tax docs, pay slips, bank statements) for 2009 - 2011. I do not have those old pay slips for that period, I have reached out to my then employer to see if they could share. I have tax documents, i have company letter proving my employment.
> 
> But my question is what to do if we do not have some documents which were requested?


Is these documents are for the points you claimed for your work experience?


----------



## agroy (Jun 15, 2019)

abhiaus said:


> Finally Got Grant 189 for me & wife after 2 years of extreme struggle, patience.
> 
> EA assessment : 06 Sep 2018
> 
> ...


Many many congratulations to you....


----------



## kiranrh (Jan 30, 2020)

vijgin said:


> Is these documents are for the points you claimed for your work experience?


Yes, aug 2009 to feb 2011 (the time period they are requesting) were considered by ACS for calculating points for work experience.


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

kiranrh said:


> Yes, aug 2009 to feb 2011 (the time period they are requesting) were considered by ACS for calculating points for work experience.


Try to get the documents from your employer.if the employer is not willing to provide then provide the denial email as a proof that you have requested and they are not providing. 
Is this your first CO contact?


----------



## kiranrh (Jan 30, 2020)

Yes first CO. Date of lodge April 4 2019.


----------



## kiranrh (Jan 30, 2020)

vijgin said:


> Try to get the documents from your employer.if the employer is not willing to provide then provide the denial email as a proof that you have requested and they are not providing.
> Is this your first CO contact?


Yes first CO. Date of lodge April 4 2019.


----------



## pavva6608 (Mar 30, 2016)

How many people with March lodgement date still waiting for the grant without any CO contact yet? Mine is 261313, March 16th lodgement, single applicant, status: Received.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iqraaa (Feb 15, 2020)

Plz tell me the expected time as per my case details.


----------



## Ksvr (Jul 28, 2019)

Hello all,

Did anyone applied for German PCC recently as Indian citizen from outside Germany(say India or so).. Could u please let me know how much time it took for the PCC to issue.

Thanks.
Best regards,
SRK


----------



## falcon22 (May 19, 2014)

kiranrh said:


> Yes, aug 2009 to feb 2011 (the time period they are requesting) were considered by ACS for calculating points for work experience.


How many points you are claiming. What is the number of total employment history including the one in question.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Iqraaa (Feb 15, 2020)

My Lodgement date 10th December 2018 and i am still waiting for the grant


----------



## pavva6608 (Mar 30, 2016)

Looks like the preference given to family applicants but not single applicants for most of the recent direct grants of March and April lodgements.

Any thoughts?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pavva6608 said:


> Looks like the preference given to family applicants but not single applicants for most of the recent direct grants of March and April lodgements.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> ...


Garbage in garbage out
If you use unverified and unsubstantiated information, you will reach wrong conclusions

Cheers


----------



## Gannicus21 (Jan 26, 2020)

Iqraaa said:


> My Lodgement date 10th December 2018 and i am still waiting for the grant


IQra , most probably you will get a new request and HAP ID for medicals, until then there is no chance. 

I am on the same boat as you. Applied on 5 Jan'19, got 3 times CO contact, no further updates. Medicals have already lapsed. I didnt get HAP ID yet.


----------



## HF-mohsin (Feb 7, 2020)

Can anyone of you please guide for which purpose [email protected] is?ESPD means?I have lodged application in nov 2018 and on nov 2019 baby was born which was added in our application by co on 10th feb 2020,no hap id generated by co.


----------



## pavva6608 (Mar 30, 2016)

NB said:


> Garbage in garbage out
> 
> If you use unverified and unsubstantiated information, you will reach wrong conclusions
> 
> ...




4 of my friends and myself applied between 15th March and April 5th and all the other 4 received direct grants while I'm waiting for the same. The only difference I found is they all are married and I'm single, hence got this doubt 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AUVic190 (Feb 15, 2020)

I'm also in the same situation. Visa lodged in May 2018 and Baby born at Sep 2019. Added in to application on Nov 2019 without HAP ID .Waiting for it for more than 90 days.
Can someone advise me under what situation we can contact ESPD at homeaffairs.com Thanks.


----------



## kiranrh (Jan 30, 2020)

kiranrh said:


> Yes first CO. Date of lodge April 4 2019.


Hi Guys, need another clarification. While lodging the application, address for past 10 years, i had actually missed to mention an address. I am mentioning that in form 80 now.

Example: during visa lodge: 2008 - 2011 : Peninsula plc, apt 119, xyz city
in form 80: 2008 - 2009: peninsula plc, apt 119, xyz city
2009 - 2011: peninsula plc, apt 239, xyz city

would this create a problem? how can provide explanation during documents submission. Please suggest.


----------



## kiranrh (Jan 30, 2020)

falcon22 said:


> How many points you are claiming. What is the number of total employment history including the one in question.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


8 years 10 months work experience - 15 points


----------



## falcon22 (May 19, 2014)

kiranrh said:


> 8 years 10 months work experience - 15 points


I think you have over claimed the points if 8 years 10 months is your total experience. Because if we deduct 2 years for ACS qualification than you are left with just 6 years and 10 months. This makes 10 points for experience.
Now, they are looking into ACS deducted experience because of points claim. It should be marked as irrelevant while filing EOI and lodging your application.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kiranrh said:


> Hi Guys, need another clarification. While lodging the application, address for past 10 years, i had actually missed to mention an address. I am mentioning that in form 80 now.
> 
> Example: during visa lodge: 2008 - 2011 : Peninsula plc, apt 119, xyz city
> in form 80: 2008 - 2009: peninsula plc, apt 119, xyz city
> ...


I don’t think you need to do anything
Even in worst case scenario that you are asked to explain, you can tell them it was an oversight which was corrected as soon as you noticed it

Cheers


----------



## drdeepak (Mar 22, 2019)

Hi guys, 
I am in a limbo and need advice.

I applied for 189 visa in April 2019. I haven't provided form 1221 with my application as it wasn't mandatory.I was looking at the home affairs website today and noticed that for 189 visa now it is displaying submit both form 80 and form 1221.

My question is do I need to attach this form, I have already provided form 80 at the initial instance.

Will appreciate opinion.

Thanks


----------



## abjacob (Aug 23, 2018)

Hey guys,

Super excited to receive our grant!! We, a family of three have received the 189 direct grant today.

Here are the dates - 

Lodge - : 20-April-2019
Grant - : 18-Feb-2020
IED - : 18-Feb-2021

This forum has been a great support in this journey. Thank you to everyone here.


----------



## Sid_846252 (Apr 13, 2016)

abjacob said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Super excited to receive our grant!! We, a family of three have received the 189 direct grant today.
> 
> ...


Congratulations, whats your ANZSCO code


----------



## vinay_1187 (Apr 15, 2017)

Very happy to announce today that we the family of 3 have been Granted VISA today.It was a long journey of *2.5* Years when I started compiling my documents. I remember it was a roller coaster ride, as a lot of changes happen in immigration laws and point system has been revised by AU authorities.

However, *I want to thanks this group for always sharing every information quickly on forum that help us taking the right decisions at right time.*

*Special thanks to NB* for his kind guidance at every stage of the process, and he is a true robin hood of Expats in AU and always provide true inputs and never confuse you.

I also want to share that those who are waiting for their VISA, Just be patient as you have already played your ROLE and rest is now Destiny and in hands of God.Live your life and do not feel down for any little delay in this aspect of life as we have a lot lot other stuff to live and enjoy as well.

*Lesson*: *Always submit decision ready application to minimize your delays in processing.*


----------



## jha_gaurav (Dec 22, 2018)

Hi All,

I received a CO contact for employment evidence. I have provided the following.

1. Salary Slips from 2009 until Jan 2020 (4 for each year)
2. Offer letter (from 2009) + appraisal letter for all years starting 2010 until 2019.
3. PF passbook with entries from 2010
4. Bank statement where salary is credited (from April 2013) as salary account shifted banks.

Apart from this, a reference letter was also requested, which the HR denied saying that one was already issued in 2019 (which was submitted for ACS.)

Please suggest what should be further course of action, regarding the reference letter.

TIA.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jha_gaurav said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I received a CO contact for employment evidence. I have provided the following.
> 
> ...


Upload the printout of the email you got from HR refusing to issue the reference letter

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

drdeepak said:


> Hi guys,
> I am in a limbo and need advice.
> 
> I applied for 189 visa in April 2019. I haven't provided form 1221 with my application as it wasn't mandatory.I was looking at the home affairs website today and noticed that for 189 visa now it is displaying submit both form 80 and form 1221.
> ...


What is the big deal
Just fill the form for all adult applicants and upload it

Cheers


----------



## jha_gaurav (Dec 22, 2018)

NB said:


> Upload the printout of the email you got from HR refusing to issue the reference letter
> 
> Cheers


Thanks!!!!!


----------



## agroy (Jun 15, 2019)

vinay_1187 said:


> Very happy to announce today that we the family of 3 have been Granted VISA today.It was a long journey of *2.5* Years when I started compiling my documents. I remember it was a roller coaster ride, as a lot of changes happen in immigration laws and point system has been revised by AU authorities.
> 
> However, *I want to thanks this group for always sharing every information quickly on forum that help us taking the right decisions at right time.*
> 
> ...


Hi Vinay,
Congratulations first of all.
can you please share your anzco code?


----------



## TVS2Aus (Aug 27, 2019)

drdeepak said:


> Hi guys,
> I am in a limbo and need advice.
> 
> I applied for 189 visa in April 2019. I haven't provided form 1221 with my application as it wasn't mandatory.I was looking at the home affairs website today and noticed that for 189 visa now it is displaying submit both form 80 and form 1221.
> ...



Please share website link where it says about Form 80 & 1221 is required for 189.


----------



## TVS2Aus (Aug 27, 2019)

vinay_1187 said:


> Very happy to announce today that we the family of 3 have been Granted VISA today.It was a long journey of *2.5* Years when I started compiling my documents. I remember it was a roller coaster ride, as a lot of changes happen in immigration laws and point system has been revised by AU authorities.
> 
> However, *I want to thanks this group for always sharing every information quickly on forum that help us taking the right decisions at right time.*
> 
> ...


Congrats. 
Did you submit Form 1221 along with Form 80?


----------



## Sid_846252 (Apr 13, 2016)

jha_gaurav said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I received a CO contact for employment evidence. I have provided the following.
> 
> ...


Good luck with sharing the printout of HR email, hope the CO gives a faster grant. Mate, could you please share your lodgement date and code as well.


----------



## pavva6608 (Mar 30, 2016)

jha_gaurav said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I received a CO contact for employment evidence. I have provided the following.
> 
> ...




What's your lodgement date?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jha_gaurav (Dec 22, 2018)

Sid_846252 said:


> Good luck with sharing the printout of HR email, hope the CO gives a faster grant. Mate, could you please share your lodgement date and code as well.


Hi,

My details are as below.

ANZSCO Code: 261313 (Software Engineer)
Location: - Offshore (India)
Points - 75
EOI - 13/02/2019
IOA - 10/03/2019
Application Lodged - 31/03/2019
CO Contact - 13/02/2020
Replied to CO - 18/02/2020


----------



## Sid_846252 (Apr 13, 2016)

jha_gaurav said:


> Sid_846252 said:
> 
> 
> > Good luck with sharing the printout of HR email, hope the CO gives a faster grant. Mate, could you please share your lodgement date and code as well.
> ...


Thanks for the quick response.

One more query for the awareness of the group members.

As CO has requested more employment evidence to you, on this pretext... Did you provide the employment certificate initially i.e. consisting of start date, designation on company letterhead ?


----------



## jha_gaurav (Dec 22, 2018)

Sid_846252 said:


> Thanks for the quick response.
> 
> One more query for the awareness of the group members.
> 
> As CO has requested more employment evidence to you, on this pretext... Did you provide the employment certificate initially i.e. consisting of start date, designation on company letterhead ?


I provided the employment reference letter, which was issued for ACS evaluation. It includes the start date, role & responsibilities and other required details (for ACS).

It was the only one as I have been with my present company for almost 11 years now.


----------



## Prashanth364 (Sep 3, 2019)

Hi All,

Very happy to inform that me and my wife received our GRANT today. Journey that started in Oct 2018 has now yielded result. Thanks to all in this forum who regularly provide precious information. Truely appriciate your commitment and efforts in helping others. 
My timelines below
ANZSCO Code: 261313
Points: 85
Positive ACS Result: 6th Nov 2018
PTE Result for 20 points: 30th Mar 2019 
EOI: 01 Apr 2019
Invited: 11 Apr 2019
Application lodged: 04 May 2019 (For myself and my Spouse. No kids)
Status: GRANT received 18th Feb 2020

Regards
Prashanth


----------



## alimirza (Feb 10, 2020)

how many months it takes these days from Lodge to Grant ?


----------



## abrao115 (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi NB & other experts,

I need your suggestion. I have applied for 189 visa in August-19.

When I lodged visa I have uploaded RnR letter which I got from my lead on company letter head when I was in Australia in 2018(The same letter I submitted to ACS and got +ve assessment for 5 years out of 7 years).

Now I came to know that it may be risky if employment verification will be done with HR as I got the RnR on letter head from lead.

Could any one suggest me on this.

1. Is it fine with the RnR letter from the lead on company letter head along with company seal?

2. Do I need to get the RnR on company letter head from HR.?

Thanks & Regards,


----------



## nerish (Jun 16, 2018)

vijgin said:


> I did Australian PCC in the month of July 2019 for the First CO contact. Medicals was done on 04th March 2019. So figures crossed.


I am having exact situation as yours, Baby medical is scheduled for tomorrow. My PCC was done on 18 March 2019, I fear in some days, both medical and PCC will expire.

:juggle:


----------



## snirav89 (Aug 11, 2018)

I lodge my Visa on 8 feb 2018. PCC and Medical Sublitted on dated 18/03/2018. Visa on hold on 15 dec 2018 for Due to wife expecting pregnacy. Blessed with baby girl on 25 dec 2018. Submitting document like passport and birth certificate for my daughter on dated 16/01/2019. Getting applicant add letter on 02/02/2019. First CO Contact for New born medical on dated 07/02/2019. Submitted medical on dated 14/02/2019. There are nothing update on my case till the 07/02/2020. I called on immigration number and tell them to i am waiting since last 2 years. And tell them to send a gentle reminder to my CO. On dated 11/02/2020 i got physical verification at my office. One australian and one indian origin come to my office and they asked me lot of questions about my work. I already lost hope for granting visa because of long waiting periods but now a days i think there is a hope. I can’t sure about my grant. Is it normal thing or not? What thinking all members on my case? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TVS2Aus (Aug 27, 2019)

snirav89 said:


> I lodge my Visa on 8 feb 2018. PCC and Medical Sublitted on dated 18/03/2018. Visa on hold on 15 dec 2018 for Due to wife expecting pregnacy. Blessed with baby girl on 25 dec 2018. Submitting document like passport and birth certificate for my daughter on dated 16/01/2019. Getting applicant add letter on 02/02/2019. First CO Contact for New born medical on dated 07/02/2019. Submitted medical on dated 14/02/2019. There are nothing update on my case till the 07/02/2020. I called on immigration number and tell them to i am waiting since last 2 years. And tell them to send a gentle reminder to my CO. On dated 11/02/2020 i got physical verification at my office. One australian and one indian origin come to my office and they asked me lot of questions about my work. I already lost hope for granting visa because of long waiting periods but now a days i think there is a hope. I can’t sure about my grant. Is it normal thing or not? What thinking all members on my case?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you onshore or offshore? 

Never heard of physical verification.


----------



## snirav89 (Aug 11, 2018)

TVS2Aus said:


> Are you onshore or offshore?
> 
> Never heard of physical verification.




Offshore. But i have. Hard luck. I almost have no hope for granting visa. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vinay_1187 (Apr 15, 2017)

TVS2Aus said:


> Congrats.
> Did you submit Form 1221 along with Form 80?


Yes I did along with all the below documents

Passport
Aadhar
form 80 and 1221
PTE score card
ACS certficate
Passport Size Photo
Roles and Responisbilties letters from employers
Salary Slips of all employers
Last 5 Income Tax resturns 
Experience Letters from employers
Offer Letters
PCC issued by Passport Office
Rent Agreements
LIC POLICY of spouse
Marriage Certificate


----------



## vinay_1187 (Apr 15, 2017)

agroy said:


> Hi Vinay,
> Congratulations first of all.
> can you please share your anzco code?


Buddy read my signature.


----------



## kiranrh (Jan 30, 2020)

NB said:


> I don’t think you need to do anything
> Even in worst case scenario that you are asked to explain, you can tell them it was an oversight which was corrected as soon as you noticed it
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB.

So for my S56 request for information, i was asked for bank statements (Bank in USA) from 2009-2011. But when i checked with the bank, they are saying they retain only 7 year old data. So bank is not able to provide the statements. How do I inform the CO about this? Do i have to attach some document with all these details?

Thank you.


----------



## kiranrh (Jan 30, 2020)

falcon22 said:


> I think you have over claimed the points if 8 years 10 months is your total experience. Because if we deduct 2 years for ACS qualification than you are left with just 6 years and 10 months. This makes 10 points for experience.
> Now, they are looking into ACS deducted experience because of points claim. It should be marked as irrelevant while filing EOI and lodging your application.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


No, actually my experience was 10+ years. After applying the formula, ACS arrived at 8 years 10 months and i was able to claim 15 points.


----------



## kiranrh (Jan 30, 2020)

*CO contact S56 request more info*

Hi Guys, i have another doubt. this might be silly but i want it clarified from you guys. So the CO asked the below in S56:

Evidence of employment
Provide evidence of your claimed period of employment prior to the date of invitation.

Specifically, provide evidence of your employment at: XYZ Technologies Limited
For the period(s): August 2009 to February 2011
Provide:
● pay slips
● tax documents
● bank statements.


So should i provide evidence for all the "claimed period of employment prior to the date of invitation."?

or

should i ONLY provide documents for XYZ technologies for period Aug 2009-Feb 2011?

Please suggest.


----------



## sanatvij (Nov 18, 2019)

Guys,
I'm sure someone already answered this somewhere but given how common these keywords are, I am unable to look up the right thread. Does the FBI Clearance and Indian PCC need to be notarized as well ?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

sanatvij said:


> Guys,
> I'm sure someone already answered this somewhere but given how common these keywords are, I am unable to look up the right thread. Does the FBI Clearance and Indian PCC need to be notarized as well ?


No, provided you have a clear colour photocopy of the same


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

kiranrh said:


> Hi Guys, i have another doubt. this might be silly but i want it clarified from you guys. So the CO asked the below in S56:
> 
> Evidence of employment
> Provide evidence of your claimed period of employment prior to the date of invitation.
> ...


If the CO has asked for specific period, provide the same. Dont duplicate the documents, but do provide *any missing ones* prior to the invitation.
Ideally one bank statement plus payslip per quarter is sufficient.


----------



## sanatvij (Nov 18, 2019)

fugitive_4u said:


> No, provided you have a clear colour photocopy of the same


Thank You


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

snirav89 said:


> I lodge my Visa on 8 feb 2018. PCC and Medical Sublitted on dated 18/03/2018. Visa on hold on 15 dec 2018 for Due to wife expecting pregnacy. Blessed with baby girl on 25 dec 2018. Submitting document like passport and birth certificate for my daughter on dated 16/01/2019. Getting applicant add letter on 02/02/2019. First CO Contact for New born medical on dated 07/02/2019. Submitted medical on dated 14/02/2019. There are nothing update on my case till the 07/02/2020. I called on immigration number and tell them to i am waiting since last 2 years. And tell them to send a gentle reminder to my CO. On dated 11/02/2020 i got physical verification at my office. One australian and one indian origin come to my office and they asked me lot of questions about my work. I already lost hope for granting visa because of long waiting periods but now a days i think there is a hope. I can’t sure about my grant. Is it normal thing or not? What thinking all members on my case?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did they call you before coming or just walked into your office. What all they asked you about? 

Strange that after a year you got physical enquiry. I thought that it only takes place in the initial years.


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

Realy85 said:


> Did they call you before coming or just walked into your office. What all they asked you about?
> 
> Strange that after a year you got physical enquiry. I thought that it only takes place in the initial years.


Physical enquiry... first time i am hearing this kind of things...


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

vijgin said:


> Physical enquiry... first time i am hearing this kind of things...


They do it in certain cases. Maybe random, maybe based on applicant details.


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

Really and that too very late... And how much time they take to enquire


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Realy85 said:


> Really and that too very late... And how much time they take to enquire


It is the local Australian high Commission that comes down for physical enquiry. Generally it is to validate your employment, which is why they drop by at your work place. But they could enquire more on your application too.

How much time they spend is entirely dependent on your particular case.


----------



## snirav89 (Aug 11, 2018)

Realy85 said:


> Did they call you before coming or just walked into your office. What all they asked you about?
> 
> Strange that after a year you got physical enquiry. I thought that it only takes place in the initial years.




No they don’t call or inform me. They asked a lot of questions regarding to my work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snirav89 (Aug 11, 2018)

Realy85 said:


> Really and that too very late... And how much time they take to enquire




Very Late. Arround 35 min. So i am thinkin not getting visa 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

Like without calling you they just pop into your office. And where are you located. Nationality please


----------



## kiranrh (Jan 30, 2020)

kiranrh said:


> Thanks NB.
> 
> So for my S56 request for information, i was asked for bank statements (Bank in USA) from 2009-2011. But when i checked with the bank, they are saying they retain only 7 year old data. So bank is not able to provide the statements. How do I inform the CO about this? Do i have to attach some document with all these details?
> 
> Thank you.


Please help with this. How do I let CO know about bank not able to provide old statements? Should i take screenshots of the conversation and upload it? Is there any format of the explanation document?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

kiranrh said:


> Please help with this. How do I let CO know about bank not able to provide old statements? Should i take screenshots of the conversation and upload it? Is there any format of the explanation document?


- Include Tax Statements / Returns
- Provide a copy of the bank response and attach as evidence to prove that statements dont exist beyond 7 years


----------



## snirav89 (Aug 11, 2018)

Realy85 said:


> Like without calling you they just pop into your office. And where are you located. Nationality please




I am from india. I am not at my office. I am on my site. My office staff person called me and i am reaching my office in 30 min time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

snirav89 said:


> Realy85 said:
> 
> 
> > Like without calling you they just pop into your office. And where are you located. Nationality please
> ...


Ok
Don't worry if you were present. They will grant you soon. 
What's your occupation and would you mind telling which part of India do you reside?


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

But how they asked for you? I mean do they carry your photograph and asked them that they have come to meet you or what else? Just asking you too many questions as this is the thing we have seen very rare. Wanna get knowledge and your insights can help other candidates too.


----------



## snirav89 (Aug 11, 2018)

Realy85 said:


> But how they asked for you? I mean do they carry your photograph and asked them that they have come to meet you or what else? Just asking you too many questions as this is the thing we have seen very rare. Wanna get knowledge and your insights can help other candidates too.




I am from Gujarat. They have carried my photograth A4 Size, Passport Copy and one letter from embassy. My office and home address same. They came directly to my home and talked to my wife. I am not present that moment. My wife called me and i am coming from my site to home after 30 min. They asked some questions to my wife about me. When i m reached the home then we sit in my office and they asked me a lot of questions and I answered them. After conversations they asked me too take some photographs of my office. I allowed them and he took my office photographs from outside and inside. Then they leave. I hope everything gonna alright and i will get my grant.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## agroy (Jun 15, 2019)

snirav89 said:


> Realy85 said:
> 
> 
> > But how they asked for you? I mean do they carry your photograph and asked them that they have come to meet you or what else? Just asking you too many questions as this is the thing we have seen very rare. Wanna get knowledge and your insights can help other candidates too.
> ...


This is really something new....I mean most of the offices wont allow this kind of photography....leave alone inside...not even from outside...and moreover visiting office likes this can jeopardise many things as we will be still working there ...right....and this kinda thing is like announcing something to the whole office that i am contemplating to leave soon which can let your hr be behind you...when we are not sure of the grant also...really weird


----------



## TVS2Aus (Aug 27, 2019)

snirav89 said:


> Realy85 said:
> 
> 
> > But how they asked for you? I mean do they carry your photograph and asked them that they have come to meet you or what else? Just asking you too many questions as this is the thing we have seen very rare. Wanna get knowledge and your insights can help other candidates too.
> ...


They have done their part & let this incident be an eye opener for others.

What is the status of your Immi account now? 

Hope you get your grant soon. All the best.


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

Very weird and strange thing. Perhaps sometimes at your workplace there are not all your well wishers who will speak good about you and sometimes they are not given rights to give any information. But any how they did their job and rest leave it to destiny now. We can't do anything. And hope you get your grant soon.


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

Snirav 
What's your occupation?


----------



## AUVic190 (Feb 15, 2020)

HF-mohsin said:


> Can anyone of you please guide for which purpose [email protected] is?ESPD means?I have lodged application in nov 2018 and on nov 2019 baby was born which was added in our application by co on 10th feb 2020,no hap id generated by co.


My understanding is ESPD means - Employer Sponsored Program Delivery


----------



## snirav89 (Aug 11, 2018)

Realy85 said:


> Snirav
> What's your occupation?




I am a Civil Engineer and i am the boss of my office. I am self employed. Working with goverment and private sectors for construction work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snirav89 (Aug 11, 2018)

TVS2Aus said:


> They have done their part & let this incident be an eye opener for others.
> 
> What is the status of your Immi account now?
> 
> Hope you get your grant soon. All the best.




Further Assessment. And Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## invader992 (Oct 23, 2018)

snirav89 said:


> Further Assessment. And Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wish you best of Luck , May you get your grant soon.


----------



## Sak1211 (Jan 26, 2017)

snirav89 said:


> I am a Civil Engineer and i am the boss of my office. I am self employed. Working with goverment and private sectors for construction work.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am assuming that is the reason they checked everything in detail. normally they check thoroughly if you are self-employed.


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

Hi All,
Just checking whether anyone who lodged application on or before Feb 2019 still waiting for the grant with ANZSCO: 261313 Developer programmer ?


----------



## uqmraza2 (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi All,
CO contact: 


Requested to upload the stutory declaration:

Doctor was unable to verifiey baby facial with passport as facial expressions is get changed. Passport picture was taken after first few weeks due to travel. 

CO is looking for declaration from AU PR or citizens to confirm the passport of same baby.


Anyone can help by sharing a tamplate please or any pointers Please?


Much appreciated your help.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pavva6608 (Mar 30, 2016)

vijgin said:


> Hi All,
> Just checking whether anyone who lodged application on or before Feb 2019 still waiting for the grant with ANZSCO: 261313 Developer programmer ?




I'm without any CO Contact and you?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## depthC123 (Jun 25, 2019)

Hey guys, 

Lodged my visa application in DEC 2018. Told my agent to send a mail to the department earlier this month but I did not get any reply from the department. 

What can I do now? Also my agent says that I can not contact the department directly since i've applied through an agent and only they can contact on my behalf, is that so?

So anxious and tired of waiting.


----------



## Sid_846252 (Apr 13, 2016)

By God's grace, received Direct Grant for self and wife. I applied myself with help from exoat members.

75pts-189-261313-Lodged-2Apr2019.

@NB: Special thanks brother, for being a guardian angel in the forum, and many thanks to other fellow members as well.

@NB/all: One query, pls help on the below:

I have got the 189-Grant, now my passport expires in 10months. 
1. Planning to renew next week itself. Please let me know what all I need to take care.
2. Do I need to inform the authority by any email or so?
3. Post renewal, Where all to update the new passport num, in my knowledge its IMMI acc. Anywhere else ?
4. How much time does it take to update in VEVO. I hope the renewal and update is hassle free.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sid_846252 said:


> By God's grace, received Direct Grant for self and wife. I applied myself with help from exoat members.
> 
> 75pts-189-261313-Lodged-2Apr2019.
> 
> ...


2. Use the update us link in the Immiaccount and give your new passport details
Also upload a scan copy of the new passport in Immiaccount 
4. Usually it’s done within a day but sometimes it may take time
So keep a month in hand before you travel
Check in VEVO regularly till your new passport is reflected there

Cheers


----------



## Navathej (Jan 8, 2019)

I have been an old member of this forum but not very active these days. Just wanted to update you guys regarding my case. 
Received 3rd CO contact on Feb 11th for repeat medicals and PCC. My timelines in my signature.
I was able to submit them today and continue the wait again. Lets see when the wait is going to end.


----------



## Navathej (Jan 8, 2019)

Your agent is right, DHA doesn't respond to your queries. All the communication has to be through your agent. You can ask him to send a complaint on your case through the DHA website's feedback system. 



depthC123 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Lodged my visa application in DEC 2018. Told my agent to send a mail to the department earlier this month but I did not get any reply from the department.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gannicus21 (Jan 26, 2020)

*Gannicus21*



Navathej said:


> I have been an old member of this forum but not very active these days. Just wanted to update you guys regarding my case.
> Received 3rd CO contact on Feb 11th for repeat medicals and PCC. My timelines in my signature.
> I was able to submit them today and continue the wait again. Lets see when the wait is going to end.



Why did they ask for repeat medicals ? Due to the issue in medicals or they expired ?


----------



## Navathej (Jan 8, 2019)

Gannicus21 said:


> Why did they ask for repeat medicals ? Due to the issue in medicals or they expired ?


Expired ! 

261313 
189/75 Points

EOI: Jan 10 2018
PTE 20 Pts: Jan 7 2019
ITA received: Jan 11 2019
Visa Lodged: Jan 22 2019 (Me+2)
PCC: Jan 25 2019 
Medicals: Jan 31 2019 (Spouse abnormal X-ray) 
CO Contact: Apr 30 2019 (Spouse medicals update) 
Spouse Medicals: May 3 2019 (repeat X-Ray after sputum test and specialist consultation) 
Spouse health Clearance: May 7 2019
CO Contact: Jul 7 2019 (Form 815) 
CO Contact: Feb 11 2020 Repeat Medicals & PCC
Visa Grant: ??


----------



## Sak1211 (Jan 26, 2017)

Latest DHA backlog of undecided GSM applications
as of 31/12/2019 (includes main applicant and family members)

189 (NZ) 4,212
189 (points test) 8,368
491 (family) 54


----------



## deepak4388 (May 14, 2019)

Hi guys, i had lodged my application on 10 april and have not received any update whatsoever. My occupation code is263111. Based on the current trends, it seems this job code is considered an outcast. Can anyone explain what could be the reason behind slow processing of these applications? And when can i expect my grant?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

deepak4388 said:


> Hi guys, i had lodged my application on 10 april and have not received any update whatsoever. My occupation code is263111. Based on the current trends, it seems this job code is considered an outcast. Can anyone explain what could be the reason behind slow processing of these applications? And when can i expect my grant?


You are absolutely misinformed 
All Anzsco codes and points are equal once you have applied
The time taken for processing depends on the complexity of your case and the strength of the evidence that you have submitted 
No one can predict the grant
You have to wait patiently 

Cheers


----------



## Bamf (Jul 23, 2019)

I haven't been here for a while. Got the grant and travelled a few days after with my family . I’m definitely loving life in Australia so far and long may it continue. 
I wish everyone still waiting the best and ultimately happiness in Australia.


----------



## abrao115 (Apr 29, 2014)

abrao115 said:


> Hi NB & other experts,
> 
> I need your suggestion. I have applied for 189 visa in August-19.
> 
> ...


Hi @NB & all,

Could you guys advise me on this.


----------



## account444 (Apr 6, 2019)

Finally got our grant, with wife as the secondary applicant.

Lodged EOI in late Jan '19
Received EOI in late Feb '19
Lodged for 189 on 1st May '19
Received grant on Feb 19th 2020


----------



## falcon22 (May 19, 2014)

account444 said:


> Finally got our grant, with wife as the secondary applicant.
> 
> Lodged EOI in late Jan '19
> Received EOI in late Feb '19
> ...


Congratulations. R u onshore or offshore applicant. Is it a direct grant.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## account444 (Apr 6, 2019)

falcon22 said:


> Congratulations. R u onshore or offshore applicant. Is it a direct grant.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


Onshore and yes direct grant.


----------



## vinay_1187 (Apr 15, 2017)

Bamf said:


> I haven't been here for a while. Got the grant and travelled a few days after with my family . I’m definitely loving life in Australia so far and long may it continue.
> I wish everyone still waiting the best and ultimately happiness in Australia.


Any paper formalities after Grant or entering Australia please..


----------



## Sonofthomas (Dec 15, 2018)

Hi folks,

Need a quick advice. I have lodged my 189 Visa on 25th of April 2019 for ANZCO 263111. My application is still in received state. In the mean while I have been asked to travel to Australia for official purposes.. I applied for.a subclass 400 visa which was granted on 14th of Feb .. Planning to travel next Tuesday and will be in Sydney for the next two months.... Is there something I need to do to my 189 application.. Do we need to update the 189 application with the details of travel...?? I have applied through an agent and I have informed them about the same.. but they haven't responded yet ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sonofthomas said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Need a quick advice. I have lodged my 189 Visa on 25th of April 2019 for ANZCO 263111. My application is still in received state. In the mean while I have been asked to travel to Australia for official purposes.. I applied for.a subclass 400 visa which was granted on 14th of Feb .. Planning to travel next Tuesday and will be in Sydney for the next two months.... Is there something I need to do to my 189 application.. Do we need to update the 189 application with the details of travel...?? I have applied through an agent and I have informed them about the same.. but they haven't responded yet ...


You need to update the Department with your address in Australia in case the grant is given while you are in Australia, there will be no IED
Other then that it’s business as usual
So make sure that the agent updates your address as they are generally lethargic 

Cheers


----------



## Sonofthomas (Dec 15, 2018)

Thanks for the quick response NB... I'll chase the agent and get that done.... I had one more question regarding the same... You mentioned that the grant would come without the initial entry date in such cases.... My 189 application includes my wife and kid as well , who are added as dependents... Since I'll be traveling alone this time on the temporary visa, how would that affect my dependents.... From my understanding, each individual in the application will get a separate visa .... I hope there would be an IED in their visas...?? 

Asking since I have to communicate this properly to my agent and push him to do what's needed... Don't need anymore delays due to this.. I have been waiting patiently for almost a year now...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sonofthomas said:


> Thanks for the quick response NB... I'll chase the agent and get that done.... I had one more question regarding the same... You mentioned that the grant would come without the initial entry date in such cases.... My 189 application includes my wife and kid as well , who are added as dependents... Since I'll be traveling alone this time on the temporary visa, how would that affect my dependents.... From my understanding, each individual in the application will get a separate visa .... I hope there would be an IED in their visas...??
> 
> Asking since I have to communicate this properly to my agent and push him to do what's needed... Don't need anymore delays due to this.. I have been waiting patiently for almost a year now...


Those who are not in Australia at time of grant, will get IED
Each grant letter is given separately and will have conditions as applicable on the circumstances 

Cheers


----------



## Sonofthomas (Dec 15, 2018)

Thanks NB... I'll do as you advised... Appreciate your help..


----------



## Jp89 (Dec 23, 2019)

Need Help Please!
I am Diabetic, when my agent generated my Hap Id he by default mentioned to no to Diabetic, I contacted BUPA and immi via call they said upload a form and notify for wrong answer and wait for officer to give you new Id. I withdrawed my agent from account, and I contacted immi via email after I read someone mentioned in this forum to contact [email protected], I got a reply and they said you can still use given Hap Id as it linked to your visa. I did my medical.

My question:
Should I upload another notification of wrong answer form or wait for case officer? In My last form, I requested new hap Id?

Please suggest?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jp89 said:


> Need Help Please!
> I am Diabetic, when my agent generated my Hap Id he by default mentioned to no to Diabetic, I contacted BUPA and immi via call they said upload a form and notify for wrong answer and wait for officer to give you new Id. I withdrawed my agent from account, and I contacted immi via email after I read someone mentioned in this forum to contact [email protected], I got a reply and they said you can still use given Hap Id as it linked to your visa. I did my medical.
> 
> My question:
> ...


As you have already completed your medicals, wait for the same to be uploaded by the clinic 
Then see if any further action is required or you get the all clear

Cheers


----------



## Jp89 (Dec 23, 2019)

NB said:


> As you have already completed your medicals, wait for the same to be uploaded by the clinic
> Then see if any further action is required or you get the all clear
> 
> Cheers


They already cleared my medical.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jp89 said:


> They already cleared my medical.


Then what is the issue ?
You have informed the clinic at the time of doing the medicals that you are diabetic ?
You have already uploaded the form 1023 for wrong answer or not ?

Cheers


----------



## Jp89 (Dec 23, 2019)

NB said:


> Then what is the issue ?
> You have informed the clinic at the time of doing the medicals that you are diabetic ?
> You have already uploaded the form 1023 for wrong answer or not ?
> 
> Cheers


Yes I already informed doctor and previously I uploaded a form where I requested new Hap Id. But I used existing one and completed my medical.

Wondering should I form that I already used existing one and no new hap Id required? Or leave it as it is they case officer will understand.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jp89 said:


> Yes I already informed doctor and previously I uploaded a form where I requested new Hap Id. But I used existing one and completed my medical.
> 
> Wondering should I form that I already used existing one and no new hap Id required? Or leave it as it is they case officer will understand.


God alone knows what you have done or not done 

Cheers


----------



## Bamf (Jul 23, 2019)

None.


----------



## hrishikesh (Jan 9, 2017)

Grants stopped again? Lull in immitracker for the past 3-4 days


----------



## zak88 (Aug 30, 2019)

Lodged our application today. Hope everything goes smoothly.


----------



## Ayush_Aus (Jul 4, 2017)

Hi NB et all, 

We have lodged our application on 27th Nov, 2018 and then it went on hold as my wife got pregnant. On 4th Sept, 2019 we have done all the required documentation for my daughter(incl medical) but till now there is no response. I am now losing hope as I don't see any 2018 application being picked up. It has been a very long wait for us, please suggest what should I do?


----------



## Sak1211 (Jan 26, 2017)

Ayush_Aus said:


> Hi NB et all,
> 
> We have lodged our application on 27th Nov, 2018 and then it went on hold as my wife got pregnant. On 4th Sept, 2019 we have done all the required documentation for my daughter(incl medical) but till now there is no response. I am now losing hope as I don't see any 2018 application being picked up. It has been a very long wait for us, please suggest what should I do?


you are exactly on the same boat as me. I lodged the visa on 12 Nov 2018 and hold the request for the same reason. Again initiated the request in last Aug.. still waiting.
I believe we are not the only one. I saw many similar cases in the last 6 month and everyone waiting. DHA put us in separate queue and currently they are focusing the main queue.. so not sure when they will pick our case. Nothing else can do apart from waiting.


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

Hey NB,

Hope u r doing f9. I need your suggestion on this. I got a second CO Contact recently, which I did reply back on 17th Feb 2020. Now, since my and spouse's pcc is already expired in Jan 2020 and medicals also likely to be expired by 1st March 2020, so shall I go ahead and get our PCC done again proactively and upload before being asked for same; as I believe that medicals can't be renewed before being asked by CO...


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Ayush_Aus said:


> Hi NB et all,
> 
> We have lodged our application on 27th Nov, 2018 and then it went on hold as my wife got pregnant. On 4th Sept, 2019 we have done all the required documentation for my daughter(incl medical) but till now there is no response. I am now losing hope as I don't see any 2018 application being picked up. It has been a very long wait for us, please suggest what should I do?


Unfortunately, there is nothing much you can do. Technically, your application is dated Sep 2019, since it was hold until then. Nobody can guess what sort of validation is being undertaken with your application.

My since advice is, forget that you have applied for a Visa and go on with your life. trust me, It will be granted one fine day, unless your application is dodgy. I don't see why you need to lose hope on something for which you can't do anything at this stage.

All the best..!


----------



## nikkis (Feb 24, 2020)

*form 189*

Hello dear forum members,
Good Day.

My query is regarding incomplete details in one of the section of form 189.

I have three qualifications in medicine. Australian regulatory/licensing authority recognises only MBBS. 
Due to a confusion at the time filling of application, I do not mentioned MD & post MD degrees in the education details section of the form (details of all past & current studies), thinking that only recognised degrees need to be mentioned. 

I have claimed work experience points for the duration of those qualifications (I have attached all the supporting certificates, letters and tax documents).

What you guys suggest should I do? Should I update these details or just sit tight and see what happens.

I will be thankful to everyone for their advice and insight.

Lodged 189: April 2019. 
CO contact: Feb 2020 (for medical examination and tests). 
Application: "Further assessment " status since then.

Regards 

Nikkis


----------



## VJ1322 (Jan 6, 2020)

Sak1211 said:


> you are exactly on the same boat as me. I lodged the visa on 12 Nov 2018 and hold the request for the same reason. Again initiated the request in last Aug.. still waiting.
> I believe we are not the only one. I saw many similar cases in the last 6 month and everyone waiting. DHA put us in separate queue and currently they are focusing the main queue.. so not sure when they will pick our case. Nothing else can do apart from waiting.


I am on same boat. I have lodged my application on OCT 11th 2018. I got 2 CO contacts until March 2019. I got married in May 2019 and added my wife in July and submitted all required documents on AUG 1st 2019. Still waiting for the grant!!

But my case is bit different because I never hold my application from OCT 11th 2018. From day 1 which is OCT 11th 2018 it is up and running and when I got 2 CO contacts I have responded in time and added my wife and straight away I got CO contact to pay fees and next day CO asked me to submit documents where I took 3 weeks and submitted on AUG 1st. It's been 7 month from then and no contact at all. 

As my Indian PCC and Australian AFP expired in January and I have seen some applicants are getting asked to re-do them again when they are expired so I already got the new one's and uploaded then on Feb 1st week 2020 just to save some wait time. My medicals also expired in January but I will wait until I get further info on my application. 

Total wait of my application is nearly 17 months without any holds or breaks.


----------



## Gilliam (Mar 5, 2019)

2nd Co contact for health undertaking for my son

Lodged 9 Mar 2019
Co contact Dec 17 ,2019 for spouse English and medical exam for son
Replied on Jan 23,2018 - provided all. Cleared medical exam
2nd Co contact - sign a health undertaking for kid. They say to submit for 815 , and I need to do a follow-up health check-up in Australia within 4 weeks of arrival.

Is this a good news? Will it take a long time again


----------



## nerish (Jun 16, 2018)

Hi All,

I got CO contact for my child's medical, There were two action item 1) Health assessment and 2) Action required.
After doing medicals Health assessment option is gone but still action required option is there. There is confirm button coming in the attachment section saying "I confirm I have provided information as requested". Should I need to check that ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nerish said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got CO contact for my child's medical, There were two action item 1) Health assessment and 2) Action required.
> After doing medicals Health assessment option is gone but still action required option is there. There is confirm button coming in the attachment section saying "I confirm I have provided information as requested". Should I need to check that ?


YES

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Gilliam said:


> 2nd Co contact for health undertaking for my son
> 
> Lodged 9 Mar 2019
> Co contact Dec 17 ,2019 for spouse English and medical exam for son
> ...


Upload the form 815 and wait

Cheers


----------



## raven09 (Dec 25, 2019)

Navathej said:


> I have been an old member of this forum but not very active these days. Just wanted to update you guys regarding my case.
> Received 3rd CO contact on Feb 11th for repeat medicals and PCC. My timelines in my signature.
> I was able to submit them today and continue the wait again. Lets see when the wait is going to end.



Hi Navathej, I have a pretty similar case as yours with similar timelines. When you say repeat medicals - you mean a repeat X-ray and Repeat sputum tests both? Did you have to get a new HAP id for this? 
Assuming they will ask me as well, Can I proactively get the repeat medicals done?



Points 80
ANZSCO 261111
EOI Oct 2018
Lodged 4th Dec 2018
1st CO Contact for Additional Health Checks Mar 2019
Second CO contact for 815 Declaration 26th July 2019, Submitted same day
Grant : Waiting


----------



## Navathej (Jan 8, 2019)

raven09 said:


> Hi Navathej, I have a pretty similar case as yours with similar timelines. When you say repeat medicals - you mean a repeat X-ray and Repeat sputum tests both? Did you have to get a new HAP id for this?
> 
> Assuming they will ask me as well, Can I proactively get the repeat medicals done?
> 
> ...


Repeat medicals include the normal blood, urine tests, x-rays and all the same things that first medicals have . Medical panel already knows and remembers our case so they didn't ask for any additional tests and cleared them.. ideally it should be the same in ur case as well since it was cleared last time after additional tests and u submitted the form 815. 

U can't do repeat medicals on ur own .. you will have to get referral letter from CO for repeat medicals and the health status in immiaccount should be reset by CO first.. same hap ids will be used 

261313 
189/75 Points

EOI: Jan 10 2018
PTE 20 Pts: Jan 7 2019
ITA received: Jan 11 2019
Visa Lodged: Jan 22 2019 (Me+2)
PCC: Jan 25 2019 
Medicals: Jan 31 2019 (Spouse abnormal X-ray) 
CO Contact: Apr 30 2019 (Spouse medicals update) 
Spouse Medicals: May 3 2019 (repeat X-Ray after sputum test and specialist consultation) 
Spouse health Clearance: May 7 2019
CO Contact: Jul 7 2019 (Form 815) 
CO Contact: Feb 11 2020 Repeat Medicals & PCC
Visa Grant: ??


----------



## Navathej (Jan 8, 2019)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> Hey NB,
> 
> Hope u r doing f9. I need your suggestion on this. I got a second CO Contact recently, which I did reply back on 17th Feb 2020. Now, since my and spouse's pcc is already expired in Jan 2020 and medicals also likely to be expired by 1st March 2020, so shall I go ahead and get our PCC done again proactively and upload before being asked for same; as I believe that medicals can't be renewed before being asked by CO...


You can go ahead redo pcc if it is not too much trouble and expensive.. you don't lose anything by repeat pcc. U can just save urself a co contact. 

261313 
189/75 Points

EOI: Jan 10 2018
PTE 20 Pts: Jan 7 2019
ITA received: Jan 11 2019
Visa Lodged: Jan 22 2019 (Me+2)
PCC: Jan 25 2019 
Medicals: Jan 31 2019 (Spouse abnormal X-ray) 
CO Contact: Apr 30 2019 (Spouse medicals update) 
Spouse Medicals: May 3 2019 (repeat X-Ray after sputum test and specialist consultation) 
Spouse health Clearance: May 7 2019
CO Contact: Jul 7 2019 (Form 815) 
CO Contact: Feb 11 2020 Repeat Medicals & PCC
Visa Grant: ??


----------



## Navathej (Jan 8, 2019)

VJ1322 said:


> I am on same boat. I have lodged my application on OCT 11th 2018. I got 2 CO contacts until March 2019. I got married in May 2019 and added my wife in July and submitted all required documents on AUG 1st 2019. Still waiting for the grant!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are not alone. We have a 189 visa whatsapp group where 2018 sep, oct, nov applicants are still waiting patiently with last co contacts nearly 8-9 months ago. 

261313 
189/75 Points

EOI: Jan 10 2018
PTE 20 Pts: Jan 7 2019
ITA received: Jan 11 2019
Visa Lodged: Jan 22 2019 (Me+2)
PCC: Jan 25 2019 
Medicals: Jan 31 2019 (Spouse abnormal X-ray) 
CO Contact: Apr 30 2019 (Spouse medicals update) 
Spouse Medicals: May 3 2019 (repeat X-Ray after sputum test and specialist consultation) 
Spouse health Clearance: May 7 2019
CO Contact: Jul 7 2019 (Form 815) 
CO Contact: Feb 11 2020 Repeat Medicals & PCC
Visa Grant: ??


----------



## Jp89 (Dec 23, 2019)

Hi,

Just wondering when to inform immi regarding wife pregnancy? Or we can do that once the new baby born? What's the rule? Is there any link where I can go read this thing?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Jp89 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just wondering when to inform immi regarding wife pregnancy? Or we can do that once the new baby born? What's the rule? Is there any link where I can go read this thing?


Use "Update Us" field in ImmiAccount to mention about Pregnancy and also mention the expected Delivery date. Once you have a baby, use Form 1022 to update details of the child.


----------



## Sak1211 (Jan 26, 2017)

Hi Navathej, can you please add me to the whatsapp group. I will message my mobile number.



fugitive_4u said:


> Ayush_Aus said:
> 
> 
> > Hi NB et all,
> ...


----------



## rodring (Aug 2, 2019)

*rodring*

Hi Navathej,

I am in the same condition! 
I applied in November 2018, then got contacted on February 2019 for more information but never heard from them again.
I lodged two complaints already and they told me to wait as each case is different and to try to keep my communication with DHA as little as possible so they can do their work....

Can I join that Whatsapp group?
Thanks



Navathej said:


> You are not alone. We have a 189 visa whatsapp group where 2018 sep, oct, nov applicants are still waiting patiently with last co contacts nearly 8-9 months ago.
> 
> 261313
> 189/75 Points
> ...


----------



## VJ1322 (Jan 6, 2020)

Navathej said:


> You are not alone. We have a 189 visa whatsapp group where 2018 sep, oct, nov applicants are still waiting patiently with last co contacts nearly 8-9 months ago.
> 
> 261313
> 189/75 Points
> ...



Yeah you are right, we have to wait and can't do anything more than that. My wife is in India and we are waiting from 8 month for the grant which keeps me loose patience but I know at the end of the day we have to wait and wait and wait!!!

I can see the applicants getting grant in literally less than 5-6 months and some lucky people getting grants in 1-2 months! I literally have no idea like how the CO's pick the cases and how they give the grants! You see we can track easily like when can we get the invitations but when comes to visa grants there is no certain process at all and no one can predict the grants like we do for invitations! Weird!!

I don't know why DHA is showing no mercy on us and it is easy for them to clear all 2018 applicants in a week but they are not doing it which literally makes no sense

If possible add me in that 2018 189 visa whatsapp group.


----------



## Navathej (Jan 8, 2019)

rodring said:


> Hi Navathej,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You chose not to receive personal msgs so can't send you the group link

261313 
189/75 Points

EOI: Jan 10 2018
PTE 20 Pts: Jan 7 2019
ITA received: Jan 11 2019
Visa Lodged: Jan 22 2019 (Me+2)
PCC: Jan 25 2019 
Medicals: Jan 31 2019 (Spouse abnormal X-ray) 
CO Contact: Apr 30 2019 (Spouse medicals update) 
Spouse Medicals: May 3 2019 (repeat X-Ray after sputum test and specialist consultation) 
Spouse health Clearance: May 7 2019
CO Contact: Jul 7 2019 (Form 815) 
CO Contact: Feb 11 2020 Repeat Medicals & PCC
Visa Grant: ??


----------



## rodring (Aug 2, 2019)

Oh, I will try to solve that and let you know!
Thank you!



Navathej said:


> You chose not to receive personal msgs so can't send you the group link
> 
> 261313
> 189/75 Points
> ...


----------



## AusPat2013 (Jan 9, 2019)

GRANT IN 6 WEEKS!!!

261311

189/90 Points 
(Points obtained onshore but applying from offshore)

EOI: August 6 2019

Invitation received: Jan 10 2020

Visa Lodged: Jan 10 2020

Grant: Feb 22 2020

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lay Lee (Nov 29, 2019)

AusPat2013 said:


> GRANT IN 6 WEEKS!!!
> 
> 261311
> 
> ...


Congrats !! is it for yourself or someone you know?
Direct grant or any CO contact?


----------



## TVS2Aus (Aug 27, 2019)

AusPat2013 said:


> GRANT IN 6 WEEKS!!!
> 
> 261311
> 
> ...



Congrats.
Please share the list of documents that you uploaded.


----------



## AusPat2013 (Jan 9, 2019)

Lay Lee said:


> Congrats !! is it for yourself or someone you know?
> 
> Direct grant or any CO contact?


Thank you! Yep, this was me. It was a direct grant.
My application was pretty straightforward. The CO must have had an easy time assessing because there was no work experience to evaluate.

My points included:

Aus bachelors degree 20
PTE 20
NAATI 5
PY 5
Single 10
Age 30

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## AusPat2013 (Jan 9, 2019)

TVS2Aus said:


> Congrats.
> Please share the list of documents that you uploaded.


Here they are..









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lay Lee (Nov 29, 2019)

AusPat2013 said:


> Thank you! Yep, this was me. It was a direct grant.
> My application was pretty straightforward. The CO must have had an easy time assessing because there was no work experience to evaluate.
> 
> My points included:
> ...


This makes Sense. Congrats again!!


----------



## Ayush_Aus (Jul 4, 2017)

Navathej said:


> VJ1322 said:
> 
> 
> > I am on same boat. I have lodged my application on OCT 11th 2018. I got 2 CO contacts until March 2019. I got married in May 2019 and added my wife in July and submitted all required documents on AUG 1st 2019. Still waiting for the grant!!
> ...


Can you please add me to the WhatsApp group


----------



## sanatvij (Nov 18, 2019)

*Whatsapp Group*

Is there a whatsapp group for those lodging a 189 visa in 2020 ?


----------



## Navathej (Jan 8, 2019)

sanatvij said:


> Is there a whatsapp group for those lodging a 189 visa in 2020 ?


DMed u the link. It is single group for all the 189 waiting ! 

261313 
189/75 Points

EOI: Jan 10 2018
PTE 20 Pts: Jan 7 2019
ITA received: Jan 11 2019
Visa Lodged: Jan 22 2019 (Me+2)
PCC: Jan 25 2019 
Medicals: Jan 31 2019 (Spouse abnormal X-ray) 
CO Contact: Apr 30 2019 (Spouse medicals update) 
Spouse Medicals: May 3 2019 (repeat X-Ray after sputum test and specialist consultation) 
Spouse health Clearance: May 7 2019
CO Contact: Jul 7 2019 (Form 815) 
CO Contact: Feb 11 2020 Repeat Medicals & PCC
Visa Grant: ??


----------



## sanatvij (Nov 18, 2019)

Navathej said:


> sanatvij said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a whatsapp group for those lodging a 189 visa in 2020 ?
> ...


Thank You Sir !


----------



## agroy (Jun 15, 2019)

rodring said:


> Hi Navathej,
> 
> I am in the same condition!
> I applied in November 2018, then got contacted on February 2019 for more information but never heard from them again.
> ...


Hi Rodring,
I am in the same situation too....applied in Nov 2018....CO contact in Feb 2019.....replied the same day....no news after that yet.....lodged 2 complaints....but got similar response....tat each case is different and blah blah....no option otjer waiting blindly....if anybody is creating any watsapp group...plz add me in the same.....thanks.


----------



## Jatinder1991 (Dec 4, 2018)

Hi guys I applied for Indian police clearance on 11 feb in Melbourne it is still showing under assessment Is anybody know how long it gonna take I am Waiting from last 2 weeks ?
Last year I got within week
my time line is
Eoi 11 feb 2019
Lodged 19 mar 2019 onshore 
Co contact 10 feb for pcc and afp
Old pcc was expired 
Thnx in advance


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jatinder1991 said:


> Hi guys I applied for Indian police clearance on 11 feb in Melbourne it is still showing under assessment Is anybody know how long it gonna take I am Waiting from last 2 weeks ?
> Last year I got within week
> my time line is
> Eoi 11 feb 2019
> ...


If you case goes to india for verification, then 2 months
Else you should get in 2 weeks

Cheers


----------



## bkrd1234 (Dec 10, 2019)

Got my grant today...Thanks to the guys on this forum for all the help. Made paperwork so much easier.

Invite 11 Dec 2019
Lodged 18 Jan 2020
Medicals Early Feb 2020
Grant 26 Feb 2020

My advice as per this forum, provide sufficient documents. I was lucky I realised my hoarding habbits really really helped keep track of alot of documents.

At least they were somewhere in that stack 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## rodring (Aug 2, 2019)

Hi agroy,
I can't believe it! Our cases are very similar! Which is your occupation? I applied for electronics engineer.
Yes, I guess there is no option other than waiting..... But it's being really hard... Me and my partner are suffering the consequences: not being able to take some TAFE courses at reduced prices (or even totally for free), not being able to apply to some jobs because of the visa status, not being able to leave the country or at least being afraid of having the bridging visa B denied or expired while away (for instance, with this coronavirus issue, if you leave Australia on a bridging visa B and then for some reason you are required to do some quarantine in some other country, then you are in serious risk of not being able to enter Australia anymore until the PR is granted....)

Well, anyway....

Regards



agroy said:


> Hi Rodring,
> I am in the same situation too....applied in Nov 2018....CO contact in Feb 2019.....replied the same day....no news after that yet.....lodged 2 complaints....but got similar response....tat each case is different and blah blah....no option otjer waiting blindly....if anybody is creating any watsapp group...plz add me in the same.....thanks.


----------



## cheetu (Oct 1, 2015)

Gone are the good old days when we used to get direct grants in 3 months and 65 points were enough to get an invitiation..


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

cheetu said:


> Gone are the good old days when we used to get direct grants in 3 months and 65 points were enough to get an invitiation..


Agree with 65 points, but see just two posts above, didn't he receive grant in exact 39 days? This shows how important is documentation and the requirement for it to tick every box. Also important to have PCC and Medicals ready right during the application. The aim should be that when CO looks at your case, he/she should have all the information with them to take a decision.


----------



## nikhileshp (Jun 14, 2018)

Just received CO contact for below:
1. Form 80
2. Australia PCC for myself and wife (we completed 1 year in Australia in Dec so at time of filing application Australia PCC was not submitted)
3. Medicals for entire family as has submitted TSS 482 HAP ID and medicals have expired.

Queries:
1. Should I generate new HAP ID's and get Medicals done?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nikhileshp said:


> Just received CO contact for below:
> 1. Form 80
> 2. Australia PCC for myself and wife (we completed 1 year in Australia in Dec so at time of filing application Australia PCC was not submitted)
> 3. Medicals for entire family as has submitted TSS 482 HAP ID and medicals have expired.
> ...


Generally the co generate the hap ids when they ask for the tests to be done again
Call up the department and recheck before generating the new hap ids

Cheers


----------



## zak88 (Aug 30, 2019)

*Document Checklist*

Hi Members,
Kindly anyone please check the documents that I uploaded with the application and advise me if I missed something.

I haven't submitted spouse employment documents as I haven't Claimed spouse skills point but English points and uploaded PTE result only. Do I need to submit spouse employment documents?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

zak88 said:


> Hi Members,
> Kindly anyone please check the documents that I uploaded with the application and advise me if I missed something.
> 
> I haven't submitted spouse employment documents as I haven't Claimed spouse skills point but English points and uploaded PTE result only. Do I need to submit spouse employment documents?


Spouse employment evidence not required in your case 

Cheers


----------



## zak88 (Aug 30, 2019)

NB said:


> Spouse employment evidence not required in your case
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB


----------



## Lay Lee (Nov 29, 2019)

bkrd1234 said:


> Got my grant today...Thanks to the guys on this forum for all the help. Made paperwork so much easier.
> 
> Invite 11 Dec 2019
> Lodged 18 Jan 2020
> ...


Congrats !!
Things are moving quickly for recent invitees!! great news


----------



## neerocks (Oct 23, 2019)

Finally got the grant today.Almost a year after my lodging..

ANZSCO 261313 
Invite-Feb11'2019
Lodged-Mar11'2019
CO-Dec'16
Grant-Feb27'2020


Thanks a lot for all your help &all your advices...May you all receive the good news soon.

God Bless!!!


----------



## OP2 (May 9, 2019)

fugitive_4u said:


> cheetu said:
> 
> 
> > Gone are the good old days when we used to get direct grants in 3 months and 65 points were enough to get an invitiation..
> ...


It is not that others are not proving documents , this particular case had very little background checks to be done.


----------



## drdeepak (Mar 22, 2019)

Dear All, 

Greetings of the day.

The eagerly awaited news finally popped up in the email.Finally got the grant.
Amazing feeling indeed.
It was a long journey with so many unpredictable turns but with a welcome end.

My sincere gratitude to NB and all other members of the forum who guided and shared their experience .
I wish everyone waiting for their PR, get it without any hiccough.

Cheers 

Deepak

EOI 189: 75 points
NAATI: DEC 18
PTE : FEB 19
Invitation: March 19
Applied: April 19
CO contact : 30 Jan 2020 (for repeat medical). submitted 8 Feb 2020
Grant: 27 Feb 2020


----------



## agroy (Jun 15, 2019)

rodring said:


> Hi agroy,
> I can't believe it! Our cases are very similar! Which is your occupation? I applied for electronics engineer.
> Yes, I guess there is no option other than waiting..... But it's being really hard... Me and my partner are suffering the consequences: not being able to take some TAFE courses at reduced prices (or even totally for free), not being able to apply to some jobs because of the visa status, not being able to leave the country or at least being afraid of having the bridging visa B denied or expired while away (for instance, with this coronavirus issue, if you leave Australia on a bridging visa B and then for some reason you are required to do some quarantine in some other country, then you are in serious risk of not being able to enter Australia anymore until the PR is granted....)
> 
> ...


Hi Rodrig,
My occupation code is 233914....we are also suffering the same way.....wary of changing job.....and also afraid of travelling abroad ....though due to coronavirus outbreak travel is restricted as per instructions from my organisation....hence staying put and hope this endless wait comes to an end....
Regards


----------



## aeali (Dec 24, 2019)

Hello All,

Happy to inform you that we have received our grant today. I would like to thank all the members for their active contribution to this forum. I was able to handle the application alone without an agent.

Can anyone please share the link of any pages which can help in the preparation process for relocation?

My timeline is below:

233513- 75 points (2 + 1)
Started the PR journey: March 2018
+ Skills assessment by EA: 04/02/2019 (CDR + Work exp).
EOI 05/02/2019 | ITA 10/03/2019 | Lodged 28/03/2019
PCC: 16/08/2019 | Medicals: 25/01/2020
CO contact: 28/01/2020 | Responded to CO: 29/01/2020
Grant Date: 27/02/2020 | IED: 26/02/2021


----------



## Bamf (Jul 23, 2019)

https://www.aussian.com/10-most-important-things-to-do-on-arrival-in-australia/


----------



## Jatinder1991 (Dec 4, 2018)

Hi guys is anybody applied Indian pcc after 11 feb and still waiting in Australia because it’s already 3 weeks it is still showing under assessment is anybody know how long it gonna take more
Thnx


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

Jatinder1991 said:


> Hi guys is anybody applied Indian pcc after 11 feb and still waiting in Australia because it’s already 3 weeks it is still showing under assessment is anybody know how long it gonna take more
> Thnx


It mostly depends on the Main Police office in your city.

This is what happens
1. You submit to vfsglobal
2. They send your application to the Indian consulate
3. Indian consulate forward it to Your city's main police station
4. They check and give confirmation to Indian consulate OR they forward it to the local police
5. The local police will take their sweet time to give confirmation back to the main police station or visit your home for inspection (unlikely)
6. Up the food chain again
7. The consulate signs your letter and sends it to vfsglobal
8. Vfs courier back to you (1 day) 

Overall this takes 4 weeks but many have got it in 2 weeks
vfs suggests 5-45 business days


----------



## amitabhr791 (Jan 30, 2019)

Hi All, NB,

Last year, we filed our application from China. Because of the recent coronavirus outbreak, we returned back to India on 28-January. I have updated my application with my current address in India. 

Not sure if the virus outbreak could further delay the decision as I applied from China. Any thoughts?

Date of filing - 27-Mar-2019
ANZSCO - 261313 (75 Points)


----------



## ImmiAspirant (Dec 11, 2019)

Hi all,

Finally, after a few years' journey, I received my visa grant this morning. I would like to thank everyone in this forum - the wealth of information in this forum and support from other forum members are really helpful. 

To those still waiting, do not lose hope! The grant will finally come one day :fingerscrossed:.


----------



## Aish$ (Jun 24, 2019)

ImmiAspirant said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Finally, after a few years' journey, I received my visa grant this morning. I would like to thank everyone in this forum - the wealth of information in this forum and support from other forum members are really helpful.
> 
> ...



Congrats...
Lodgement date please?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

amitabhr791 said:


> Hi All, NB,
> 
> Last year, we filed our application from China. Because of the recent coronavirus outbreak, we returned back to India on 28-January. I have updated my application with my current address in India.
> 
> ...


Stop being paranoid 
They can delay your arrival in Australia , not your processing 
That’s all

Cheers


----------



## TVS2Aus (Aug 27, 2019)

ImmiAspirant said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Finally, after a few years' journey, I received my visa grant this morning. I would like to thank everyone in this forum - the wealth of information in this forum and support from other forum members are really helpful.
> 
> ...


Congrats. Share your lodgement details.


----------



## asad.chem (Mar 5, 2018)

Dear NB,
I applied for Visa on 28th Aug 2018. In between queries came, and I replied to them. 

Moreover, our 3rd child born in Aug-2019, and I initiated a change of circumstances form in two weeks. I was waiting for the visa authorities to open a tab for my newborn at immiaccount, where I will upload his passport and Form-1022, but still got no reply from them. 
Instead, I received a new query for renewal of My wife and mine Police certificate and medicals of my 1st two kids and no mention of my newborn.

Please guide me, what should I do? or what mistake have I done? and how can I rectify it?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

asad.chem said:


> Dear NB,
> I applied for Visa on 28th Aug 2018. In between queries came, and I replied to them.
> 
> Moreover, our 3rd child born in Aug-2019, and I initiated a change of circumstances form in two weeks. I was waiting for the visa authorities to open a tab for my newborn at immiaccount, where I will upload his passport and Form-1022, but still got no reply from them.
> ...


The form 1022 informing the department of the birth of the child has to be added under your documents 
Till you do that nothing will move 

You can upload the new baby birth certificate and passport under your wife documents 

You will have to keep chasing up the department again and again till they add the baby to your application and generate the hap id

Cheers


----------



## Prabhul (Feb 11, 2019)

*189 / 190 / Any other*

Hello Friends,

Need your guidance ! 

I am from business analyst background and I understand the invitation is little tight as compared to before. 

Currently I'm having 85 Points for 189 and 90 for 190. Please suggest me which all AUS Visa options I can apply for, to get better chances.

With this points, may I know how fast I can expect a positive invite ?

Code - 261111 ICT Business Analyst.
Age - 30,
Education - 15,
PTE - 20,
Work Experience - 10,
Partner skill - 10.
189 - 85, 190 - 90.

Thanks,
JP.


----------



## ImmiAspirant (Dec 11, 2019)

@aish$ and TV2AUS

Thanks, I lodged earlier this month only. Maybe my application was fast because it was quite simple (single and not enough work experience to claim points for).


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

Thanks for your inputs. I have persuaded my agent for submitting renewed PCCs after insisting them, as my agent was objecting it.

Renewed PCCs were uploades on 28 Feb 2020, i e exactly an year after my lodgement date.
Now, again in waiting even after 12 months have been completed after my lodgement.
I still have no clue, whether there would be another CO contact for remedicals or anything else is on the cards.

Anyways...nothing more I can do about anything...except waiting....

Feeling depressed now.....


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

Hi I received CO contact email, but I can't login on immi account because it says there are issues. Is there a problem with the immi website?


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

Things are moving quickly for some applications. I have a few friends who got invited in Jan, 2020 round and got their grant in 40 days or less ! 
Hoping to hear good news soon. My timeline : 

ITA - Jan 11, 2020
Application lodged - Jan 14, 2020
Medicals - Jan 19,2020
CO contact for Indian PCC - 26 feb, 2020
PCC provided - 26 feb, 2020
Grant - waiting ....


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

HEy once the CO contacts and asks for extra information, do you just attach that documentation to your immi accont or do you have to send it to a special email or something?


----------



## pavva6608 (Mar 30, 2016)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> Thanks for your inputs. I have persuaded my agent for submitting renewed PCCs after insisting them, as my agent was objecting it.
> 
> Renewed PCCs were uploades on 28 Feb 2020, i e exactly an year after my lodgement date.
> Now, again in waiting even after 12 months have been completed after my lodgement.
> ...




You didn't get single CO Contact yet? What's your ANZCO code and lodgement date?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Wafz said:


> HEy once the CO contacts and asks for extra information, do you just attach that documentation to your immi accont or do you have to send it to a special email or something?


You can do both
You have to upload in Immiaccount without fail and also attach it to an email and send it to the co using the reply option in the email you received 
Press the IP button in Immiaccount, if active 

Cheers


----------



## Sid_846252 (Apr 13, 2016)

NB said:


> Sid_846252 said:
> 
> 
> > By God's grace, received Direct Grant for self and wife. I applied myself with help from exoat members.
> ...


Thanks again, NB!
I have just updated my renewed passport in IMMI account, its reflecting now in VEVO as well.

1. I have uploaded color copy of Passport. Is it required to upload a certified/notarized copy ? ... Am getting this doubt as, under Attachments, the tiny '?' just above the 'travel document' says '...This may include a certified copy of the personal particulars/photo... cont.'

2. Also I can see that now both the passports can be used to view my VEVO visa details(now there are two visa details pages with 2 different passport nos. Hope thats expected. Is it ?

Thanks in advance, NB.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sid_846252 said:


> Thanks again, NB!
> I have just updated my renewed passport in IMMI account, its reflecting now in VEVO as well.
> 
> 1. I have uploaded color copy of Passport. Is it required to upload a certified/notarized copy ? ... Am getting this doubt as, under Attachments, the tiny '?' just above the 'travel document' says '...This may include a certified copy of the personal particulars/photo... cont.'
> ...


As long as you are able to see the new passport details in VEVO, nothing else is required to be done and matters

Cheers


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

@pavvva6608...Pls check my details in my signatures....


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

Question: I am offshore, I have lodged my 189 visa recently and my tourist visa will expire on june2020. I need to go to Australia on august for a wedding of my friend. What is the best action for this?

Apply as early as now for a tourist visa?

Or

Wait until my tourist visa expired And then apply?

Does a tourist visa supersede a PR grant if in certain events, tourist visa gets granted and then after a few time has passed, Pr is also granted?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

cutiepie25 said:


> Question: I am offshore, I have lodged my 189 visa recently and my tourist visa will expire on june2020. I need to go to Australia on august for a wedding of my friend. What is the best action for this?
> 
> Apply as early as now for a tourist visa?
> 
> ...


Which ever visa is issued later, it will overwrite the previous visa
If by some chance the PR is issued first and then the tourist visa, you are in deep trouble, as your PR will stand cancelled and you will be left with only the tourist visa

If the tourist visa is issued first and then the pr, then you are safe

Cheers


----------



## Ayush_Aus (Jul 4, 2017)

Ayush_Aus said:


> Hi NB et all,
> 
> We have lodged our application on 27th Nov, 2018 and then it went on hold as my wife got pregnant. On 4th Sept, 2019 we have done all the required documentation for my daughter(incl medical) but till now there is no response. I am now losing hope as I don't see any 2018 application being picked up. It has been a very long wait for us, please suggest what should I do?


For how long is an Indian Pcc valid? There is no validity mentioned on the Pcc certificates we have


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ayush_Aus said:


> For how long is an Indian Pcc valid? There is no validity mentioned on the Pcc certificates we have


All PCC are valid for 1 year from date of issue as far as immigration to Australia is concerned 

Cheers


----------



## pavva6608 (Mar 30, 2016)

I have received a CO Contact today asking US PCC stating I have lived more than 12 months in the last 10 years as per my form 80. But I didn't mention anything like that, I have only stayed for 45 days the same was mentioned in the form 80. Already attached Passport visa stamping pages which shows the same while lodging application.

Anyways I will reattach the same and explain in detail again but doesn't it look like a clear confusion by CO?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## falcon22 (May 19, 2014)

Guys, happy to announce that I have received my grant today. The occupation code is 263111. I am a single applicant and got a CO contact on 29 Jan for Polio Vaccination Certificate. My visa Lodge date was April 10, 2019.

Thanks everyone for their support during this time. Special thanks to NB for providing pinpoint advises.

Best of luck everyone who are in the queue. Patience is the Key and good news will come.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## m1111 (Mar 3, 2020)

*VIsa grant notice*

My visa was granted today, for me, my wife and my son. 

The emails with grant notifications arrived in my mailbox at 12:44 PM (Sydney-time).

I found it very difficult to be patient and to just wait calmly this 11 months being relaxed, so I was checking my email, immitracker website (I've updated my status there already) and this forum thread religiously every single day, I didn't miss one post since the time it was in the old thread. 

I feel terribly sorry for people who lodged the application before me and still haven't heard back from DoHA, I think this is in somehow unfair, but it is what it is. 

I wish everyone who is still waiting for the grants very good luck, I'm sure you will get it. If you were invited it means you will be a PR. 

Today I will say a special prayer to all of you who are still waiting.

I know how frustrating it must feel for you, with the processing times changing all the time, it was impossible to make plans and it felt like life was just not moving on.

I also take my hat off to the expert members such as NB and others who take their times to keep helping all applicants through in this so decisive journey. Please keep up with the good work.

Does anybody know if is there any forums, groups, WhatsApp groups for new Australian expats that you guys would recommend? 

I would like to know where it would be a good place to establish my life in Australia? A group to discuss the benefits and duties of being a PR, house market prices and advice, etc.

Offshore application - Brazil
ANZSCO: 261312 - Developer Programmer
Age 25 | Edu 15 | Lang 20 | Exp 5 | PY 5 | Au Study 5 || TOTAL 75
ACS Submitted: 15-Jan-19
ACS +ve: 18-Jan-19
PTE (2nd attempt) : 7-Jan-19 | 84/90/90/90 (L/R/S/W)
EOI 189: 06-Feb-19
Invite: 10-Mar-19
Visa Lodge: 05-Apr-19
Co Contact 1 (Newborn baby medical docs): 09-Dec-19
Co Contact 2 (Wife new name police clearance + Militar discharge docs) 30-Jan-20
Grant: 03-Mar-20


----------



## expat91 (Nov 29, 2019)

lodged: 21st January, 2020
received a CO contact today, for AFP police check.


----------



## arthanarisamy (Jul 4, 2019)

Dear All,

Happy to share the news that i have been granted 189 today (3/3/2020). Below are my details

Lodgement date : 01/04/2019
ANZSCO Code : 261312
Grant Date : 3/3/2020
Offshore
Direct Grant
Single applicant

Cheers


----------



## sky1988 (May 10, 2019)

Hello guys. I am silent reader on this forum and finally after a painful wait of almost a year, I got my 189 visa granted for me and my wife. The wait was really frustrating at times and it really tested my patience. I would suggest everyone here who are still waiting for a long time to carry on with your normal life routine and don't bother much about the grant. If you have all the documents in place, it will come one day and surprise you. That will be one of the best days in your life. 

This is my timeline: 
ANZSCO: 233512 
Invited: 11/03/2019 
Lodged: 23/03/2019 
Granted: 03/03/2020
IED: 02/03/2021 
Its a direct grant.


----------



## Gannicus21 (Jan 26, 2020)

Anyone in this forum who received the request for redo medicals after their expiry time of 1 year ?


----------



## Krh123 (Oct 28, 2019)

expat91 said:


> lodged: 21st January, 2020
> received a CO contact today, for AFP police check.


Wow the luckiest... Are you single applicant? Or family with you? Onshore?


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

expat91 said:


> lodged: 21st January, 2020
> received a CO contact today, for AFP police check.


Why didn't you upload AFP Police Check before? AFP takes 3-5 days only unless you are offshore


----------



## expat91 (Nov 29, 2019)

Krh123 said:


> expat91 said:
> 
> 
> > lodged: 21st January, 2020
> ...


Single onshore but application is offshore.



GandalfandBilbo said:


> expat91 said:
> 
> 
> > lodged: 21st January, 2020
> ...


I did but iscah wants me to get another one with both my full name and one without my surname due to the difference in my bachelors and masters documents.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

> I did but iscah wants me to get another one with both my full name and one without my surname due to the difference in my bachelors and masters documents.


I see
I have noticed that people with Agents are getting grants and CO contacts from early Jan 2020 lodgements


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> > I did but iscah wants me to get another one with both my full name and one without my surname due to the difference in my bachelors and masters documents.
> 
> 
> I see
> I have noticed that people with Agents are getting grants and CO contacts from early Jan 2020 lodgements


Once we respond to CO, is there any idea on the response time?


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

OnlyHuman said:


> Once we respond to CO, is there any idea on the response time?


Nobody knows


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> OnlyHuman said:
> 
> 
> > Once we respond to CO, is there any idea on the response time?
> ...


Somebody just posted that he got the grant today after getting CO contact yesterday!


----------



## pavva6608 (Mar 30, 2016)

pavva6608 said:


> I have received a CO Contact today asking US PCC stating I have lived more than 12 months in the last 10 years as per my form 80. But I didn't mention anything like that, I have only stayed for 45 days the same was mentioned in the form 80. Already attached Passport visa stamping pages which shows the same while lodging application.
> 
> Anyways I will reattach the same and explain in detail again but doesn't it look like a clear confusion by CO?
> 
> ...




Did anyone come across this kind of situation ever? CO asking completely irrelevant information?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pavva6608 said:


> Did anyone come across this kind of situation ever? CO asking completely irrelevant information?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is not irrelevant 
It’s just a question of wrong dates calculations or oversight 
No CO has the time to ask irrelevant questions
Just reply to the CO with the evidence that’s it’s not applicable and relax

Cheers


----------



## depthC123 (Jun 25, 2019)

Hey guys, 

So it has been a really long time since I heard anything from the department. I lodged my application in Dec 2018, got a CO contact in March 2019 but still haven't heard back. 
My MARA agent sent an email to the department mid of Feb but they haven't replied to that either. 
Is there anything else that I can do?


Timelines :
ANZSCO : 233311
Lodgement: 5th Dec 2018
CO: 7th March 2019


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

depthC123 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So it has been a really long time since I heard anything from the department. I lodged my application in Dec 2018, got a CO contact in March 2019 but still haven't heard back.
> My MARA agent sent an email to the department mid of Feb but they haven't replied to that either.
> ...


What was the co contact for ?

Cheers


----------



## asad.chem (Mar 5, 2018)

NB said:


> The form 1022 informing the department of the birth of the child has to be added under your documents
> Till you do that nothing will move
> 
> You can upload the new baby birth certificate and passport under your wife documents
> ...


Dear NB, 
In what way, Can I chase the department? On telephone calls, they give no response? so what else are the options?

Regards


----------



## Nirmala_123 (May 11, 2018)

pavva6608 said:


> Did anyone come across this kind of situation ever? CO asking completely irrelevant information?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yes , for me as well in case of 190 has asked me for Botswana PCC, whereas I have already mentioned on Form 80 that I have been there just for a week..

Just with this CO contact my case has been stuck since June..


----------



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi Guys, 
I am happy to announce that I also got grant on 27th Feb 2020. 

Thank you very much for all the help and guidance.


Here is my timeline
----------------------
261312 Developer Programmer
Total :75 points - 189
EOI: 24-Jan-2019
Invited: 10-Feb-2019
Visa Lodged : 29-Mar-2019 (All docs uploaded except medicals) 
Baby birth : 14-Oct-2019
Updated online application: 16-Oct-2019
Baby Profile updated: 28-Jan-2020
First CO Contact: 28-Jan-2020 (Only asked for medicals)
Medical for whole family: 20-Feb-2020 
Grant: 27-Feb-2020
IED: 27-Feb-2021


Regards,


----------



## Ayush_Aus (Jul 4, 2017)

depthC123 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So it has been a really long time since I heard anything from the department. I lodged my application in Dec 2018, got a CO contact in March 2019 but still haven't heard back.
> My MARA agent sent an email to the department mid of Feb but they haven't replied to that either.
> ...



I'm in the same boat waiting since 27th Nov, got 2 co contacts for adding my new born and nothing else after that


----------



## depthC123 (Jun 25, 2019)

NB said:


> What was the co contact for ?
> 
> Cheers


Hey NB,

CO wanted me to submit payslips for my second job and wanted (more) proof of relationship.

Best regards,


----------



## depthC123 (Jun 25, 2019)

Ayush_Aus said:


> I'm in the same boat waiting since 27th Nov, got 2 co contacts for adding my new born and nothing else after that


Just saw someone on immitracker whose lodgement date was march 2018 get his grant today, that's good news i guess.


----------



## Ayush_Aus (Jul 4, 2017)

depthC123 said:


> Ayush_Aus said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in the same boat waiting since 27th Nov, got 2 co contacts for adding my new born and nothing else after that
> ...



That is such a great news.


----------



## Hi1207 (Nov 10, 2018)

falcon22 said:


> New year with a new thread is started with a hope that 189 visa gets some attention from DoHA. Lets hope that all 189 visa aspirants get quick grants. Best of luck everyone .....
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


Hello members,

I have been granted 189 visa in February 20 and given 1 year of time to make 1st entry. I am from india and thinking to make my 1st entry in July. I am little worried about increasing corona cases globally and also in India. Is there any possibility that in near future or say in 6 month india can come in Australia's countries ban list due to corona. Will it effect my visa grant status and what could possibly be happen if i go after a year. Also, kindly suggest which route i should take while going to Australia.

Thank you


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

Hi1207 said:


> Hello members,
> 
> I have been granted 189 visa in February 20 and given 1 year of time to make 1st entry. I am from india and thinking to make my 1st entry in July. I am little worried about increasing corona cases globally and also in India. Is there any possibility that in near future or say in 6 month india can come in Australia's countries ban list due to corona. Will it effect my visa grant status and what could possibly be happen if i go after a year. Also, kindly suggest which route i should take while going to Australia.
> 
> Thank you


Congrats .. The best route would be any direct flight from India to Australia. The one i know is Delhi to Sydney in (Air India) flight.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Hi1207 said:


> Hello members,
> 
> I have been granted 189 visa in February 20 and given 1 year of time to make 1st entry. I am from india and thinking to make my 1st entry in July. I am little worried about increasing corona cases globally and also in India. Is there any possibility that in near future or say in 6 month india can come in Australia's countries ban list due to corona. Will it effect my visa grant status and what could possibly be happen if i go after a year. Also, kindly suggest which route i should take while going to Australia.
> 
> Thank you


If you do not complete your IED within the due date, your PR may stand cancelled
1 year is a long time, so you can prepare for your travel with the least risk

Cheers


----------



## Hi1207 (Nov 10, 2018)

NB said:


> Hi1207 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello members,
> ...


What if Australia bans India? Is it possible in coming days ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Hi1207 said:


> What if Australia bans India? Is it possible in coming days ?


Nothing is impossible in the world
It all depends on the extent of people infected in india

Cheers


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

What if a person from china, korea, japan got a PR Grant and there is a travel ban? Will they still be allowed to get inside Australia?


----------



## apoorva.agrawal.86 (Jun 10, 2018)

NB said:


> You can do both
> You have to upload in Immiaccount without fail and also attach it to an email and send it to the co using the reply option in the email you received
> Press the IP button in Immiaccount, if active
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB,

I had lodged my 189 visa on 5 May 2019 and received a CO contact on 1st Feb 2020 for Indian and Swedish PCC for me and my wife (Indian PCC expired and Swedish PCC not done earlier as 12 months not completed there at the time of visa lodgment). 
I uploaded both the documents for both of us in Immiaccount on 15th Feb and the status of the application changed to Further Assessment.
Haven't got any update on my application since.
Should I also attach the documents and send it across via email to my CO? The last date to recieve the documents was 28th Feb.

Regards,
A


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

apoorva.agrawal.86 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I had lodged my 189 visa on 5 May 2019 and received a CO contact on 1st Feb 2020 for Indian and Swedish PCC for me and my wife (Indian PCC expired and Swedish PCC not done earlier as 12 months not completed there at the time of visa lodgment).
> I uploaded both the documents for both of us in Immiaccount on 15th Feb and the status of the application changed to Further Assessment.
> ...


YES

Cheers


----------



## apoorva.agrawal.86 (Jun 10, 2018)

NB said:


> YES
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB.

My medicals will complete 1 year on 14 March 2020. Since I am out of India it is quite an expensive affair to get my medicals done.
I am afraid the CO might ask for new Medicals in another CO contact if I don't get the grant before 14 March. Is there a way I can avoid this? Will an email to the CO help?

Regards,
A


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

apoorva.agrawal.86 said:


> Thanks NB.
> 
> My medicals will complete 1 year on 14 March 2020. Since I am out of India it is quite an expensive affair to get my medicals done.
> I am afraid the CO might ask for new Medicals in another CO contact if I don't get the grant before 14 March. Is there a way I can avoid this? Will an email to the CO help?
> ...


You can try but it’s a waste of time and effort
Not all applicants are asked to do the medicals and fresh pcc again even if they have expired during processing 
It’s the prerogative of the CO to ask or not 

Cheers


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

Hey guys please suggest the group to join after Grant has come. 
How to plan to go to Australia and what are the things to be kept in mind like necessary stuff you need to take from India??
How to search for job ??
Please suggest any group which can answer all these queries I have in my mind.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hi1207 (Nov 10, 2018)

cutiepie25 said:


> What if a person from china, korea, japan got a PR Grant and there is a travel ban? Will they still be allowed to get inside Australia?


What will happen than ?


----------



## jananimani (Nov 28, 2019)

*ACS Awaiting Documents status not getting changed.*

Hi All,

I applied for ACS and I got an email from The Skills Assessment Team asking me to upload some documents for Payment Evidence on Monday within 7 calendar days.

I uploaded the documents just now. Upon clicking "Save and Continue", I got a confirmation page stating that "Additional Documents submitted."

But in the APPLICANT DASHBOARD the status is still in "Awaiting Documents" and still the "Upload Documents" button is enabled.

Also, I haven't received any email confirmation for uploading the documents too. Is this normal or am I missing something here?

Thanks in advance,
Janani Mani.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jananimani said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I applied for ACS and I got an email from The Skills Assessment Team asking me to upload some documents for Payment Evidence on Monday within 7 calendar days.
> 
> ...


Drop an email to ACS and ask
Looks like they have changed their ruthless policy and are giving the opportunity to applicants to upload the missing documents

Cheers


----------



## jananimani (Nov 28, 2019)

*[email protected]*



NB said:


> Drop an email to ACS and ask
> Looks like they have changed their ruthless policy and are giving the opportunity to applicants to upload the missing documents
> 
> Cheers


Thank you NB. I have dropped an email to them.


----------



## Lay Lee (Nov 29, 2019)

Hi Members,
My 189 application included my parents & siblings as non-migrating members of family(All not dependent on me). I had to fill out form 80 for each of them as it was coming up as required documents under attachments section. Which I did filled & uploaded under their respective names. Their names were also showing up in health assessment section but with no action required.
Today I opened my immi account and all of their names are missing from attachments & health sections. at the moment it's only showing my name with attachments. Their uploaded form 80's have vanished as well. 
Did case officer opened my filed and removed them from application as not required? or is it a simple glitch? do I need to do anything about it?

It is good sign that my file has been picked up or means nothing?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Lay Lee said:


> Hi Members,
> My 189 application included my parents & siblings as non-migrating members of family(All not dependent on me). I had to fill out form 80 for each of them as it was coming up as required documents under attachments section. Which I did filled & uploaded under their respective names. Their names were also showing up in health assessment section but with no action required.
> Today I opened my immi account and all of their names are missing from attachments & health sections. at the moment it's only showing my name with attachments. Their uploaded form 80's have vanished as well.
> Did case officer opened my filed and removed them from application as not required? or is it a simple glitch? do I need to do anything about it?
> ...


The case officer is very sympathetic towards you
He has deleted the names of your parents and siblings from the application as they were anyways not eligible
Had he not done it, you would even have to do Medicals and PCC for them and in the end you would have got nothing for them

Cheers


----------



## sumisarann (May 4, 2019)

Lay Lee said:


> Hi Members,
> My 189 application included my parents & siblings as non-migrating members of family(All not dependent on me). I had to fill out form 80 for each of them as it was coming up as required documents under attachments section. Which I did filled & uploaded under their respective names. Their names were also showing up in health assessment section but with no action required.
> Today I opened my immi account and all of their names are missing from attachments & health sections. at the moment it's only showing my name with attachments. Their uploaded form 80's have vanished as well.
> Did case officer opened my filed and removed them from application as not required? or is it a simple glitch? do I need to do anything about it?
> ...


Hi, 

What is your current Application Status in immiaccount?

Thanks.


----------



## Lay Lee (Nov 29, 2019)

sumisarann said:


> Hi,
> 
> What is your current Application Status in immiaccount?
> 
> Thanks.


Recieved.


----------



## Lay Lee (Nov 29, 2019)

NB said:


> The case officer is very sympathetic towards you
> He has deleted the names of your parents and siblings from the application as they were anyways not eligible
> Had he not done it, you would even have to do Medicals and PCC for them and in the end you would have got nothing for them
> 
> Cheers


Thanks, I'm glad he\she didn't ask anything. I wasn't intending to get the visa for them as I already knew they are not eligible. But I added them because the visa application asked me to add all my non-migrating family members. I was just declaring members of my family as I did with all my previous visa applications with the department. 

Anyways I was wrong to add them all and it was painful to fill out form 80 for each of them. gathering all their information to achieve nothing. 
Maybe should have asked on this forum beforehand but i'm happy with end result.


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

Just wanna ask, after everything has been sent and medicals and PCC are clear, how many months Is the wait to get a 189 grant?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

cutiepie25 said:


> Just wanna ask, after everything has been sent and medicals and PCC are clear, how many months Is the wait to get a 189 grant?


1 day to 2 years or anything in between 

Cheers


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

Can anyone tell that if processing times as per current written scenarios is being written 11-13 months in 189 visa category, so is it definite that at the end of 13 months all the cases WILL BE processed ? As end of march 2020 will complete 13 months in my case.....


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

Happy to Inform that I got my grant on the 7th of March. Got to know that a lot of people also received it on that day for people who lodged at the end of Jan like me

Lodged 28/01/2020
Grant 07/03/2020

39 days total


----------



## Lay Lee (Nov 29, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Happy to Inform that I got my grant on the 7th of March. Got to know that a lot of people also received it on that day for people who lodged at the end of Jan like me
> 
> Lodged 28/01/2020
> Grant 07/03/2020
> ...


Congrats on such a quick grant. I'm hopeful now :clap2:


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

Is it 189?


----------



## newb (Jun 24, 2018)

Hi All,

I got my direct grant. It has been a rollercoaster ride is an understatement. Timeline below

Jan - ITA
Feb - Lodge
March - Direct Grant

This forum is the best support system for all immigrants thank you to each and every one who has helped me and answered my queries. Please feel free to ask any questions although i am not very active i will do my best to answer. 

Thank you all and may the next invite round be filled with more and more invites for all my hardworking migrant friends.


----------



## deepak4388 (May 14, 2019)

newb said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my direct grant. It has been a rollercoaster ride is an understatement. Timeline below
> 
> ...



Did you get grant today?


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Happy to Inform that I got my grant on the 7th of March. Got to know that a lot of people also received it on that day for people who lodged at the end of Jan like me
> 
> Lodged 28/01/2020
> Grant 07/03/2020
> ...


Congratulations mate. All your hard work paid off ! 😊


----------



## TVS2Aus (Aug 27, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Happy to Inform that I got my grant on the 7th of March. Got to know that a lot of people also received it on that day for people who lodged at the end of Jan like me
> 
> Lodged 28/01/2020
> Grant 07/03/2020
> ...



Congrats. What is your ANZSCO? 
Are you onshore?


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

TVS2Aus said:


> Congrats. What is your ANZSCO?
> Are you onshore?


2613 and Yes


----------



## Krh123 (Oct 28, 2019)

NB said:


> cutiepie25 said:
> 
> 
> > Just wanna ask, after everything has been sent and medicals and PCC are clear, how many months Is the wait to get a 189 grant?
> ...


NB
In another reply you said not to believe people getting grant in one day... But now you saying it is possible in one day...

Confused.....


----------



## TVS2Aus (Aug 27, 2019)

newb said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my direct grant. It has been a rollercoaster ride is an understatement. Timeline below
> 
> ...


Congrats. What is your ANZSCO?


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

Hey guys please suggest the group to join after Grant has come. 

How to plan to go to Australia and what are the things to be kept in mind like necessary stuff you need to take from India??

How to search for job ??

Also please advice for first entry date, is it mandatory for all those who got Grant , is it mandatory to travel for both of husband and wife. What if only husband travel to Australia and get the stamping done on Passport ..??
Does wife also require to travel within the 1 year timeline for first entry date..

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

abhiaus said:


> Hey guys please suggest the group to join after Grant has come.
> 
> How to plan to go to Australia and what are the things to be kept in mind like necessary stuff you need to take from India??
> 
> ...


All applicants have to complete the IED individually within the time limit shown in the grant letter 
It can be done in any order, but has to be done by each person 

Cheers


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

NB said:


> All applicants have to complete the IED individually within the time limit shown in the grant letter
> 
> It can be done in any order, but has to be done by each person
> 
> ...


Thanks NB.
Also if you can advise for any forum where we can get information on how to move ahead after Grant has come..how to plan to settle in Australia, which place / state is good to find Electrical engineer job ..

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

abhiaus said:


> Thanks NB.
> Also if you can advise for any forum where we can get information on how to move ahead after Grant has come..how to plan to settle in Australia, which place / state is good to find Electrical engineer job ..
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


You can check the life is Australia section of the forum
You can post your specific question for better response in that section

Cheers


----------



## Bamf (Jul 23, 2019)

Visit this blog https://www.aussian.com/10-most-important-things-to-do-on-arrival-in-australia/


----------



## zak88 (Aug 30, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Happy to Inform that I got my grant on the 7th of March. Got to know that a lot of people also received it on that day for people who lodged at the end of Jan like me
> 
> Lodged 28/01/2020
> Grant 07/03/2020
> ...


Congratulations on you grant.


----------



## Lay Lee (Nov 29, 2019)

newb said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my direct grant. It has been a rollercoaster ride is an understatement. Timeline below
> 
> ...


Congrats on Grant.
Can you please share specific details like Occupation code, specific dates of apply and grant? Thanks


----------



## coolrt (Jan 5, 2019)

*Feb invitation results*

Feb invitation results out: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds


----------



## lakskant (Apr 17, 2019)

*lakskant*

Can somebody point to the post where I can see the checklist for applying visa after EOI invite


----------



## Sid_846252 (Apr 13, 2016)

lakskant said:


> Can somebody point to the post where I can see the checklist for applying visa after EOI invite


https://www-expatforum-com.cdn.ampp...errer=https://www.google.com&amp_tf=From %1$s


----------



## Hi1207 (Nov 10, 2018)

Hello members,
I have granted 189 visa in February 2020. I am from india and little worried about increasing corona cases globally and also in India. Kindly suggest is this the right time to move to Australia or i should wait. What is the maximum time i can take to make my 1st entry to Australia.

Thank you


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Hi1207 said:


> Hello members,
> I have granted 189 visa in February 2020. I am from india and little worried about increasing corona cases globally and also in India. Kindly suggest is this the right time to move to Australia or i should wait. What is the maximum time i can take to make my 1st entry to Australia.
> 
> Thank you


Your grant will have an IED
You have to make the first entry before that
You can move permanently at any point within 5 years

Cheers


----------



## Hi1207 (Nov 10, 2018)

NB said:


> Hi1207 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello members,
> ...


Can i increase the date of 1st entry because i am afraid but i don't think it will settle down soon and everything will be scary in another country with family especially with my 2 year old daughter.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Hi1207 said:


> Can i increase the date of 1st entry because i am afraid but i don't think it will settle down soon and everything will be scary in another country with family especially with my 2 year old daughter.


The IED can’t be postponed 
It can only be waived
You can apply to DHA with a request for waiver giving credible reasons and try 

Moreover all said and done, these things have to be thought before you decided to migrate 

Cheers


----------



## evanb (Feb 10, 2020)

Got my invitation this week and submitted application today. Process was smooth. My only concern/confusion was that I had prepared visa forms 80 and 1221 as per Home Affairs website but the system didn't ask me for it and there was no obvious place to upload it. However, almost all the information in forms 80 and 1221, although not all, was asked separately. Any thoughts?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

evanb said:


> Got my invitation this week and submitted application today. Process was smooth. My only concern/confusion was that I had prepared visa forms 80 and 1221 as per Home Affairs website but the system didn't ask me for it and there was no obvious place to upload it. However, almost all the information in forms 80 and 1221, although not all, was asked separately. Any thoughts?


Most applicants upload the forms as in most cases the CO ask for them
The choice is yours
You can upload under others if you don’t find the correct place

Cheers


----------



## evanb (Feb 10, 2020)

NB said:


> Most applicants upload the forms as in most cases the CO ask for them
> The choice is yours
> You can upload under others if you don’t find the correct place
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the advice. I'm tried to be thorough with the documents without overwhelming it. I've now uploaded the form 80 and 1221 under other.

Hopefully this preempt a delay when the CO would otherwise ask for them later.

Thanks again. Was just making sure I didn't miss something elsewhere.


----------



## Lay Lee (Nov 29, 2019)

Glad it's a Direct Grant in 47 days.

My advice to aspirants who lodged after Jan 2020. Please front load everything and don't wait for CO to ask anything as you might miss on Direct grant opportunity.

Special thanks to all members of the forum.


----------



## zak88 (Aug 30, 2019)

Got our grant today  (22 days after application).
It's a direct grant.


----------



## anirbna (Jan 10, 2019)

zak88 said:


> Got our grant today  (22 days after application).
> 
> It's a direct grant.


Could you please tell me what's direct and indirect grant? Are you in 189?

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## zak88 (Aug 30, 2019)

anirbna said:


> Could you please tell me what's direct and indirect grant? Are you in 189?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


We were not contacted by CO to provide additional documentation and a decision was made based on the document supplied with the application. hope it helps. Yes ours is 189.


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

zak88 said:


> Got our grant today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sumisundar (Feb 17, 2020)

Hi All,

I am not sure whether this is a right forum to post. I have applied for skill asessment through ACS and I received an email to upload additional documents in the dashboard link but I am unable to find any link to upload the missing documents. currently, the status is with assesor and request someone to advice me on this


----------



## anirbna (Jan 10, 2019)

Sumisundar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am not sure whether this is a right forum to post. I have applied for skill asessment through ACS and I received an email to upload additional documents in the dashboard link but I am unable to find any link to upload the missing documents. currently, the status is with assesor and request someone to advice me on this


It happened to me. If you go to your ACS account > Application Dashboard you should see your uploaded documents. Once they request for additional documents, the upload links should be available there. Otherwise contact your case officer asap, since there is a finite window, after which they'll process your case with only the available documents. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## zak88 (Aug 30, 2019)

Realy85 said:


> zak88 said:
> 
> 
> > Got our grant today
> ...


----------



## Sumisundar (Feb 17, 2020)

anirbna said:


> It happened to me. If you go to your ACS account > Application Dashboard you should see your uploaded documents. Once they request for additional documents, the upload links should be available there. Otherwise contact your case officer asap, since there is a finite window, after which they'll process your case with only the available documents.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


But I am unable to see it  I can see applicant's dashbord and I can see edit details but I can only edit my personal docs.. not the docs which i have uploaded. I had sent an email yesterday Night, DO we have any toll free number to reach them.


----------



## Reeja (Mar 11, 2020)

Hi, i’m Working with a government department. Is it necessary to provide NOC while applying for visa. Your response is most valued.


----------



## anirbna (Jan 10, 2019)

Sumisundar said:


> But I am unable to see it  I can see applicant's dashbord and I can see edit details but I can only edit my personal docs.. not the docs which i have uploaded. I had sent an email yesterday Night, DO we have any toll free number to reach them.


You can Google the number. But they told me to send email to the CO. I called for some other reason though. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sumisundar (Feb 17, 2020)

anirbna said:


> You can Google the number. But they told me to send email to the CO. I called for some other reason though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Thanks sir. I spoke to them and they have enabled the link.

Thanks for your support!


----------



## depthC123 (Jun 25, 2019)

How do you guys think I should wait before sending another email to the department. 

I've crossed the global processing time, and have already sent an email in Feb, but got no response to that.


----------



## pavva6608 (Mar 30, 2016)

Sumisundar said:


> Thanks sir. I spoke to them and they have enabled the link.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your support!




what was the dial-in number and process to reach out to them?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

depthC123 said:


> How do you guys think I should wait before sending another email to the department.
> 
> I've crossed the global processing time, and have already sent an email in Feb, but got no response to that.


You can send it for your satisfaction 
But the truth is that you will have to wait patiently 

Cheers


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

depthC123 said:


> How do you guys think I should wait before sending another email to the department.
> 
> I've crossed the global processing time, and have already sent an email in Feb, but got no response to that.


This may be irrelevant, but my current temporary activity visa (research) had been pending for 8 months, 800% of the global time. Everytime my agent asked them, they said it is still under review. No useful information. Just had to wait.


----------



## ashok.bharatsharma (Apr 15, 2019)

Hi NB and everyone else, 

I have lodged my application this week for Mechanical engineer. 
So far I am waiting for the Indian PCC and AFP police clearance. I wanted to know, if apart from the following documents if I need to submit anything more.

Submitted:
Identification: Indian National cards, Birth certificate, Passport, Aust. photo-id card.
Qualification: Transcripts, degree certificate, Indian qualification proofs
Regional study: Lease documents, rent transfers bank statements, TFN letter (With address), Self-declaration statement.
Facial: digital photo of the face
others: Form 80 and 1221
Work (I am not claiming work exp): employment letter India (nominated field), relieving letter India, Australian employment (non-nominated field)
CCL: NAATI letter and email copy of results
PTE: Scorecard
Assessment: Engineers Australia letter. 

Please advise if anything is missing. I Will really appreciate it.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ashok.bharatsharma said:


> Hi NB and everyone else,
> 
> I have lodged my application this week for Mechanical engineer.
> So far I am waiting for the Indian PCC and AFP police clearance. I wanted to know, if apart from the following documents if I need to submit anything more.
> ...


Regional study
Get a letter from the college confirming that you studied for the period you claimed and the campus is in a regional area

Cheers


----------



## lwrbay (Mar 18, 2020)

Hey guys,

I already got my 189 invitation, but I'm currently in China and unable to come back to Australia because of the Coronavirus travel ban. My current 485 visa will expire on 13th April. I can lodge my application offshore but I heard that would take a long time (someone told me around 8 months) and I wouldn't be granted a bridging visa.

Given the current situation I don't think I can come back by that date. I am wondering if I can apply for a tourist visa after the coronavirus ends and then lodge my 189 visa application onshore. Or is it better for me to just lodge my application offshore asap?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

lwrbay said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I already got my 189 invitation, but I'm currently in China and unable to come back to Australia because of the Coronavirus travel ban. My current 485 visa will expire on 13th April. I can lodge my application offshore but I heard that would take a long time (someone told me around 8 months) and I wouldn't be granted a bridging visa.
> 
> Given the current situation I don't think I can come back by that date. I am wondering if I can apply for a tourist visa after the coronavirus ends and then lodge my 189 visa application onshore. Or is it better for me to just lodge my application offshore asap?


The invite is valid only for 60 days, not indefinitely 
Whether you lodge it onshore or offshore, processing will take the same time
The only drawback is that you will not get a Bridging visa

When do you think you can come back realistically and then take a decision

Cheers


----------



## lwrbay (Mar 18, 2020)

NB said:


> The invite is valid only for 60 days, not indefinitely
> Whether you lodge it onshore or offshore, processing will take the same time
> The only drawback is that you will not get a Bridging visa
> 
> ...


Thank you so much. I will probably wait until April and then see what suits me best.


----------



## nerish (Jun 16, 2018)

Hi Guys,

i have lodged by Visa last year, 5 April, My application is under global processing time (12 months to 12 months), The issue is my PCC is valid till today only. Should I get me PCC again and upload proactively or wait for CO contact.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nerish said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> i have lodged by Visa last year, 5 April, My application is under global processing time (12 months to 12 months), The issue is my PCC is valid till today only. Should I get me PCC again and upload proactively or wait for CO contact.


The choice is yours 
What can anyone else say

Cheers


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

lwrbay said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I already got my 189 invitation, but I'm currently in China and unable to come back to Australia because of the Coronavirus travel ban. My current 485 visa will expire on 13th April. I can lodge my application offshore but I heard that would take a long time (someone told me around 8 months) and I wouldn't be granted a bridging visa.
> 
> Given the current situation I don't think I can come back by that date. I am wondering if I can apply for a tourist visa after the coronavirus ends and then lodge my 189 visa application onshore. Or is it better for me to just lodge my application offshore asap?


Coronavirus will not simply end in 60 days. 
I would suggest you lodge the visa now as off-shore and let your 485 expire because the travel ban will not be lifted for another 3-4 months at least. The travel ban will only be lifted when the majority of northern hemisphere has mostly cleared the virus. It will not be simply lifted for China but not for other countries. My opinion though.


----------



## Brinda19 (Apr 29, 2019)

i Have a US PCC which was got in 2019, for our stay from 2015 to 2016. Should i get a PCC again, because we never entered the country after that. We will be submitting it to DHA in 2020- so the old pcc is already 1 year old


----------



## lwrbay (Mar 18, 2020)

JennyWang said:


> Coronavirus will not simply end in 60 days.
> I would suggest you lodge the visa now as off-shore and let your 485 expire because the travel ban will not be lifted for another 3-4 months at least. The travel ban will only be lifted when the majority of northern hemisphere has mostly cleared the virus. It will not be simply lifted for China but not for other countries. My opinion though.


Thanks mate. It seems applying offshore would be the most feasible option for me.


----------



## Sumisundar (Feb 17, 2020)

pavva6608 said:


> what was the dial-in number and process to reach out to them?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi,

I reached out to the number which is available in contact us field in ACS site. Here is the number +612 9299 3666


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Brinda19 said:


> i Have a US PCC which was got in 2019, for our stay from 2015 to 2016. Should i get a PCC again, because we never entered the country after that. We will be submitting it to DHA in 2020- so the old pcc is already 1 year old


It has to be valid on the date you upload it
If it expires after that, then it’s the prerogative of the CO to ask you for a fresh one or not

Cheers


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

ANZSCO: 261313 Developer programmer
Points: 75 (189)
EOI DOE: 16-Jan-19
189 Invite : 11-Feb-19
189 Lodge : 22-Feb-19
Medicals: 10-Mar-2019
All documents submitted on 01-Mar-2019
CO contact: 01-July-2019 asking for Birth certificate for myself and spouse
Updated the birth certificates of me and spouse on 13-July-2019 and the status changed to Further assessment.

Applied 3 Change on Circumstances for adding the details of New born baby. Details below.

04-Sep-2019 --> adding baby birth certificates and Form 1022 under spouse details.
10-Oct-2019 --> adding baby Passport under Spouse details and sent email to [email protected] and [email protected] on 11-Oct-2019 requesting Case officer
to initate the health assessment for the baby. i got reply stating that the details has been escalated to the appropriate area of action from [email protected] on 14-Oct-2019.
30-Aug-2019--> adding baby 457 Visa document under Spouse application.
05-Feb-2020 --> dropped email to [email protected] requesting for medical for the baby.

After multiple attempt of reaching the immigration department yesterday(06-Feb-2020), i got the CO contanct requesting New borny baby Medicals.
Medicals for New born completed on 13-Feb-2020. 
After that no updates. 
Does anyone know what might be the reason for this delay since my application crossed more than 12 months where the global processing time is 12 months for 90% application.
Can anyone provide email id where i can contact for the processing delay reason?


----------



## ashok.bharatsharma (Apr 15, 2019)

NB said:


> Regional study
> Get a letter from the college confirming that you studied for the period you claimed and the campus is in a regional area
> 
> Cheers


Thanks, NB, 

They have issued me an enrollment record with the campus name, study mode(Full-time), start date, completion date and graduation date mentioned on it. It also has a verification link which department can verify the details at. Do you think this will suffice?

Thanks 

Bharat


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ashok.bharatsharma said:


> Thanks, NB,
> 
> They have issued me an enrollment record with the campus name, study mode(Full-time), start date, completion date and graduation date mentioned on it. It also has a verification link which department can verify the details at. Do you think this will suffice?
> 
> ...


Absolutely 
Cheers


----------



## BWEF (Mar 19, 2020)

*ACS Experience Deduction upto 4 years for BTech IT.*

Hi all,

I’m 36 years old female, and I have work experience for about 11 yrs and 10 months(in a single company), which got completed on Apr 2018. I took break from work after Apr 2018 due to personal reasons. My husband is 39 years old (will be 40 in this November) and has around 14 years of experience as of now. Both of us have B.Tech IT and B.E CSE degrees respectively.

Since we are planning to apply for 189 Visa, we thought of making *“me”* as Primary applicant due his age restrictions. 

We have applied for ACS believing that they would deduct 2 yrs (only) from our work experience. We got our ACS result today and they have reduced 4 years from our work experience.

I’m a little confused here. We both hold degrees relative to the field, yet they have deducted 4 whole years from our experiences. This puts me in a place where my work experience comes only around 7 years and 10 months (i.e < 8 years). This messes up our points calculation.

*Here Are my Questions*:

1. I heard from my friends that, we can claim points for experiences that are deducted in the ACS while applying for 189 Visa. Is that true?
2. Is 4 years deduction a common thing now? Is there a way to ask for clarification from ACS? If so, is asking clarification advisable?
3. Is it a better option to put my husband as Primary applicant? or do you suggest any better ways to proceed.
4. Should we provide evidences for the years deducted during ACS assessment?

Cheers.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

BWEF said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I’m 36 years old female, and I have work experience for about 11 yrs and 10 months(in a single company), which got completed on Apr 2018. I took break from work after Apr 2018 due to personal reasons. My husband is 39 years old (will be 40 in this November) and has around 14 years of experience as of now. Both of us have B.Tech IT and B.E CSE degrees respectively.
> 
> ...


ACS will deduct 4 years from entire experience or 2 years from the last 10 years , whichever gives a better skills met date
So the assessment is correct
It’s extremely risky to claim points for experience deducted by ACS
Other then Iscah, no Mara agent is advising to go down this route
If you are desperate and a gambler, then you can try

As far as who should be the primary applicant, it’s a no brainier 
You can both become primary and secondary applicants in each other EOIs
You can have multiple EOIs at the same time

Cheers


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

vijgin said:


> ANZSCO: 261313 Developer programmer
> Points: 75 (189)
> EOI DOE: 16-Jan-19
> 189 Invite : 11-Feb-19
> ...


Anyone still waiting for Grant who submitted in early 2019?


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

I wonder if the grants will be affected due to COVID-19. :’(


----------



## nikhileshp (Jun 14, 2018)

*Suggestions needed*

I had received CO contact asking for below:
Myself - Form 80, Australia Police Clearance
Wife - Australia Police Clearance

And medical tests for entire family.

I have updated taken care of Form 80 and Police Clearance for myself and wife. Our medical tests were scheduled for 23-March in Melbourne however due to Covid-19, I received e-mail and SMS that the medical tests have been cancelled. Any suggestions on how I should inform the CO? Or what alternative approach should be taken?


----------



## nerish (Jun 16, 2018)

vijgin said:


> Anyone still waiting for Grant who submitted in early 2019?


My condition is exactly same as yours.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nikhileshp said:


> I had received CO contact asking for below:
> Myself - Form 80, Australia Police Clearance
> Wife - Australia Police Clearance
> 
> ...


You can reply back to the same email id from which you got the request 
Cc to [email protected]

Cheers


----------



## BWEF (Mar 19, 2020)

*Bwef*



NB said:


> ACS will deduct 4 years from entire experience or 2 years from the last 10 years , whichever gives a better skills met date
> So the assessment is correct
> It’s extremely risky to claim points for experience deducted by ACS
> Other then Iscah, no Mara agent is advising to go down this route
> ...


Thank you NB for the detailed reply. 

Now that 4 yrs are deducted from our years of experience, is it necessary to provide evidences for the deducted years?

Cheers.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

BWEF said:


> Thank you NB for the detailed reply.
> 
> Now that 4 yrs are deducted from our years of experience, is it necessary to provide evidences for the deducted years?
> 
> Cheers.


It depends on you and the CO
Some Co ask some don’t
Some applicants like me upload voluntarily 
You can take your own decision 

Cheers


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

nikhileshp said:


> I had received CO contact asking for below:
> Myself - Form 80, Australia Police Clearance
> Wife - Australia Police Clearance
> 
> ...


When is your lodgement date.


----------



## nikhileshp (Jun 14, 2018)

Lodgement date: 7-May-2019



cutiepie25 said:


> When is your lodgement date.


----------



## Gannicus21 (Jan 26, 2020)

*Bridging Visa*

Hi NB,

Need your help please. Different topic 

I lodged my parents extension visa (600 on shore) yesterday. Only my mother got the bridging visa A. Their previous visa is expiring in next couple of weeks. I am very worried about my father bridging visa as it is still not issued. 

Please advice what shall i do? Any email Id you know where i can send a request to follow up, probably some system issue ? 

Appreciate your response.


----------



## Gannicus21 (Jan 26, 2020)

*Bridging Visa*

Hi NB,

Need your urgent help please. A Different topic from the thread. 

I lodged my parents extension visa (600 on shore) yesterday. Only my mother got the bridging visa A and father didnt get it. It was an automated response. Their previous visa is expiring in next couple of weeks. I am very worried about my father bridging visa as it is still not issued. 

Please advice what shall i do? Any email Id you know where i can send a request to follow up, probably some system issue ? 

Appreciate your response.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Gannicus21 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Need your urgent help please. A Different topic from the thread.
> 
> ...


Call up DHA
Don’t depend on email for response
You may have to wait for a long time, but you have to bear with that

Cheers


----------



## Gannicus21 (Jan 26, 2020)

NB said:


> Call up DHA
> Don’t depend on email for response
> You may have to wait for a long time, but you have to bear with that
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB,

Thanks for your reply. Sure will call on Monday morning. Thank you. 

Was wondering if we can apply for Bridging Visa A our-self. Lets see.


----------



## Ayush_Aus (Jul 4, 2017)

nerish said:


> vijgin said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone still waiting for Grant who submitted in early 2019?
> ...


Am also waiting... Same situation and I have lodged the application in Nov 2018


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

Are giving grants put on a halt? Or is it still ongoing despire the COVID19?


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

cutiepie25 said:


> Are giving grants put on a halt? Or is it still ongoing despire the COVID19?


People still getting grants.


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

Hi All,
Anyone who applied 2019 February still waiting for grant, since i am waiting and need to know whether i am missing any information.
My details below 

ANZSCO: 261313 Developer programmer
Points: 75 (189)
EOI DOE: 16-Jan-19
189 Invite : 11-Feb-19
189 Lodge : 22-Feb-19
Medicals: 10-Mar-2019
All documents submitted on 01-Mar-2019
CO contact: 01-July-2019 asking for Birth certificate for myself and spouse
Updated the birth certificates of me and spouse on 13-July-2019 and the status changed to Further assessment.

Applied 3 Change on Circumstances for adding the details of New born baby. Details below.

04-Sep-2019 --> adding baby birth certificates and Form 1022 under spouse details.
10-Oct-2019 --> adding baby Passport under Spouse details and sent email to [email protected] and [email protected] on 11-Oct-2019 requesting Case officer
to initate the health assessment for the baby. i got reply stating that the details has been escalated to the appropriate area of action from [email protected] on 14-Oct-2019.
30-Aug-2019--> adding baby 457 Visa document under Spouse application.
05-Feb-2020 --> dropped email to [email protected] requesting for medical for the baby.

After multiple attempt of reaching the immigration department yesterday(06-Feb-2020), i got the CO contanct requesting New borny baby Medicals.
Medicals for New born completed on 13-Feb-2020. 
After that no updates.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vijgin said:


> Hi All,
> Anyone who applied 2019 February still waiting for grant, since i am waiting and need to know whether i am missing any information.
> My details below
> 
> ...


So for all practical purposes, your application has been completed only in Feb 2020
All delays before that can be directly or indirectly be attributed to you only 
So a few months delay is not unusual
Wait patiently 

Cheers


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

NB said:


> So for all practical purposes, your application has been completed only in Feb 2020
> All delays before that can be directly or indirectly be attributed to you only
> So a few months delay is not unusual
> Wait patiently
> ...


Thank you for your comments. Feels positive.


----------



## BWEF (Mar 19, 2020)

NB said:


> It depends on you and the CO
> Some Co ask some don’t
> Some applicants like me upload voluntarily
> You can take your own decision
> ...


Thank you NB


----------



## expat91 (Nov 29, 2019)

Lodged: 21st Jan 2020
CO Contact: 1st March 2020
Replied to CO: 23rd March
Grant: 26th March
Occupation: 261112

Thank you everyone for your support on this platform. All the best to everyone. 🙂


----------



## pineapple_ (Jan 16, 2020)

expat91 said:


> Lodged: 21st Jan 2020
> CO Contact: 1st March 2020
> Replied to CO: 23rd March
> Grant: 26th March
> ...


on or off shore? Thanks


----------



## expat91 (Nov 29, 2019)

pineapple_ said:


> expat91 said:
> 
> 
> > Lodged: 21st Jan 2020
> ...


I am on shore but Visa was lodged as an off-shore application.


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

expat91 said:


> Lodged: 21st Jan 2020
> CO Contact: 1st March 2020
> Replied to CO: 23rd March
> Grant: 26th March
> ...


Congratulations ! 
Are you able to advise what the CO contact was for?

I had mine on 26th feb and responded on the same day but haven’t heard back anything yet.


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

Crazy world we live in that 189's are getting faster granted than 190 - but still congratulations to everyone who applied in 2020 and already got a grant!


----------



## Ak1801 (Aug 10, 2019)

Hi Nb & other Expats,

I am in process of lodging 189 visa from offshore (India). I have following queries:

1. I have claimed points for skilled spouse. 
Where shall I upload the spouse payslips, bank docs, employer letters, education evidence and ITRs? There is no category of attaching work experience or education evidence for spouse in attachments.

2. Also, where to attach form 80 and form 1221 for self & spouse? There is an option to upload other docs in "others" under different sections.

3. Will I be allowed to upload PCC (for self and wife) later once lockdown is over? In that case what is the timeline for uploading PCC?

4. The same case for medicals as well. I know that after lodging the application, a HAPID will be generated. Is there any validity for Hapid and timeline to complete medicals. I can only complete medicals after lockdown is over and situation is better.

Please advise me on this. Thanks in advance.


----------



## expat91 (Nov 29, 2019)

OnlyHuman said:


> Congratulations !
> Are you able to advise what the CO contact was for?
> 
> I had mine on 26th feb and responded on the same day but haven’t heard back anything yet.


AFP check, be patient. You'll get it soon.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ak1801 said:


> Hi Nb & other Expats,
> 
> I am in process of lodging 189 visa from offshore (India). I have following queries:
> 
> ...


1. Under others in your spouse section, if employment section is not active 
I remember that if you have claimed spouse points, the section for employment records becomes active for spouse also , so check carefully 

2. Again in others in respective sections

3. There is no fixed timeline as such. If you don’t upload it voluntarily, the CO will ask you to do it

4. Same as 3

All said and done, these are unusual circumstances, and everyone is aware of the restrictions in getting the pcc and medicals
So no one is going to pressurise you to get them done till the situation eases

Cheers


----------



## Ak1801 (Aug 10, 2019)

NB said:


> 1. Under others in your spouse section, if employment section is not active
> I remember that if you have claimed spouse points, the section for employment records becomes active for spouse also , so check carefully
> 
> 2. Again in others in respective sections
> ...


Thanks NB for quick response.

I double checked that Claiming Spouse points is marked as 'Yes' in my application, but still no option to upload respective docs for spouse.

There is no "others" section directly under spouse documents. The "others" option comes under sub-section like under Skills assessment evidence etc.

I am thinking to upload all the employment and education related docs under evidence of skill assessment -> others section and spouse Form 80, 1221 under Relationship evidence -> others section.

I am only worried if it matters that docs need to be under correct section! But don't have much choice.

Attached screenshots for reference.

Thanks.


----------



## Actvisa (Mar 15, 2020)

My opinion is as follows;
For claiming spouse points, English language test score report and skill assessment letter are enough. Nobody claims spouse overseas employment points. Employment records are needed for gaining skill assessment And as you have already gained positive skill assessment for your spouse, her employment records are not required for lodging the visa. Just upload her skill assessment letter and English score.


----------



## Ak1801 (Aug 10, 2019)

Actvisa said:


> My opinion is as follows;
> For claiming spouse points, English language test score report and skill assessment letter are enough. Nobody claims spouse overseas employment points. Employment records are needed for gaining skill assessment And as you have already gained positive skill assessment for your spouse, her employment records are not required for lodging the visa. Just upload her skill assessment letter and English score.


Thanks for your input.

I understand your point and logically it's correct. But, I am getting mixed opinions from all, that's why I am getting more confused.

I just want to avoid the situation where later the CO asks for such docs, and the process is delayed further.


----------



## Actvisa (Mar 15, 2020)

Dont be confused. Spouse employment proofs are not required for SC 189/190 visa lodgement . You May need them for states nomination depending upon their requirements. Once you are done with nomination and finally got an invitation from skill select, you just need spouse skill assessment and English Test report; and Employment records are needed for main applicant who is claiming point for employment. Be sure.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ak1801 said:


> Thanks NB for quick response.
> 
> I double checked that Claiming Spouse points is marked as 'Yes' in my application, but still no option to upload respective docs for spouse.
> 
> ...


Do that

Cheers


----------



## Ak1801 (Aug 10, 2019)

Actvisa said:


> Dont be confused. Spouse employment proofs are not required for SC 189/190 visa lodgement . You May need them for states nomination depending upon their requirements. Once you are done with nomination and finally got an invitation from skill select, you just need spouse skill assessment and English Test report; and Employment records are needed for main applicant who is claiming point for employment. Be sure.


Thanks Actvisa.


----------



## Ak1801 (Aug 10, 2019)

NB said:


> Do that
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB.


----------



## AKheraj (Aug 24, 2017)

*akheraj*

Hi All,
I am completing my application for 189 and have done medical this week before submitting the application, I generated the Hap ID and went for medicals as per the guidelines mentioned in the below link:

https://www.am22tech.com/au/generate-hap-id-for-medical-before-submitting-visa-application/

Now when I am filling the 189 application, there is a question "Have you undertaken a medical examination in the last 12 months" If I select yes then there is a field for HAPID and comments. HAPID I can get from my referral letter but what is the comments section used for? 
Also, How do you get your results for medical? I did my medical yesterday and can see the status is updated in Immi account "Health clearance provided – no action required". Is there a way I can check the reports to see if everything is normal and there is nothing to worry about? 

Also, can someone advise if PTE and Naati results need to be notarised or can be submitted directly? Hard to find a JP with lockdown these days.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AKheraj said:


> Hi All,
> I am completing my application for 189 and have done medical this week before submitting the application, I generated the Hap ID and went for medicals as per the guidelines mentioned in the below link:
> 
> https://www.am22tech.com/au/generate-hap-id-for-medical-before-submitting-visa-application/
> ...


No comments necessary 
Just give the hapid numbers of each applicant 
You cannot get the report unless the testing agency shares it with you 
You can request them 

No notary required for PTE or NAATi 
Just scan in colour

Cheers


----------



## AKheraj (Aug 24, 2017)

Thanks for the prompt reply, ACS Skill Assessment Letter needs to be notarised or a colour copy will work also? I have everything else notarised from ACS submission, it's just PTE, Naati and ACS assessment letter not notarised.
Thanks


NB said:


> No comments necessary
> Just give the hapid numbers of each applicant
> You cannot get the report unless the testing agency shares it with you
> You can request them
> ...


----------



## rkprabaece (Mar 15, 2017)

Dear Expats and Experts,

Need your expert advise here.

I have applied for 189 visa on 21st Dec 2018 while was in Australia and still waiting for the grant!!!! I applied for bridging b visa and travelled to India about a month ago. My bridging b expires on 21st April 2020. Due to the travel restrictions imposed by the Australian Government, I cannot travel until the travel restrictions are lifted and my bridging b will expire on 21st April. Considering the ongoing COVID 19 situation , it is unlikely that the Australian Government will lift the travel restrictions before 21st April. I have also applied for exemption to enter Australia, but it wasn't positive. I have sent emails to the department but no response. what are the options available for me now to enter Australia before my BVB expires ? Anyone else in the similar situation as me ? Any other valid email id to contact the department?

Date Lodged : 21st Dec 2018
CO Contact : May 2019 for my wife medical (we did the medicals after the baby was born )
New Born addition : Aug 2019
Medicals done for Baby : Dec 2019
Waiting since then .................


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AKheraj said:


> Thanks for the prompt reply, ACS Skill Assessment Letter needs to be notarised or a colour copy will work also? I have everything else notarised from ACS submission, it's just PTE, Naati and ACS assessment letter not notarised.
> Thanks


NO Notary required for ANY documents whatsoever if scanned in colour

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rkprabaece said:


> Dear Expats and Experts,
> 
> Need your expert advise here.
> 
> ...


Keep sending them reminders everyday to prove that you tried your level best to get in touch with the department 
I am sure that all cases in which travel is not possible due to travel restrictions, will be given extension 

Cheers


----------



## rkprabaece (Mar 15, 2017)

Thanks for the quick reply . I am sending the emails to skilled.support homeaffairs id . Do we have any other email to contact the department?


----------



## rkprabaece (Mar 15, 2017)

NB said:


> Keep sending them reminders everyday to prove that you tried your level best to get in touch with the department
> I am sure that all cases in which travel is not possible due to travel restrictions, will be given extension
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the quick reply . I am sending the emails to skilled.support homeaffairs id . Do we have any other email to contact the department?


----------



## nishant18 (Apr 3, 2018)

vijgin said:


> Hi All,
> Anyone who applied 2019 February still waiting for grant, since i am waiting and need to know whether i am missing any information.
> My details below
> 
> ...


Hi, I had the same situation and received the Grant on 27-Feb-2020 (IED - 27 FEB 2021).

Visa Lodge Date: 14-Feb-2019
Points: 75 (Age: 25, Lang: 20, Exp: 10, Edu: 15, Partner: 5)
PCC: 20-Feb-2019
Medical: 23-Fe-2019
ANZSCO Code: 261313
First CO: 24-Jun-2019 --> Answered Query --> 25th Jun 2019
Second CO Contact for Baby Medicals:

Child Birth: Nov 2019
Baby HAP ID: 06-Feb-2020
Medicals Completed On: 08-Feb-2020

I was anticipating a CO contact for Medicals and PCC but lucky to receive grant.


----------



## MateDownUnder (Jan 23, 2020)

Hi All,

I have received my 189 invitation in March round. I have got couple of questions, could you please help me with them?

1. Can I include my mom as well in the application ? she is home maker but I haven't sent her money at all to show as dependent. 

2. In EOI, pte score card report code was different ..as in ..PTE started having a code from recently...but when I had lodged EOI, i had given other code..which used to be on the right side of the report. So can I change the code in the application ? I downloaded the PTE report which is updated with score card code

3. What countries do I need to put in travel history section of the application? I am currently in Aus from 2017. If I put India where I spent my whole life...it asks for to and from date. What dates shall I put there? Recently I was in india for vacation as well.

4. Similarly, I was in Aus when my student visa was over but I had applied for TR. in Form 80, it asks for departure date for student visa. Shall I put student visa end date? but it would imply that I departed the Australia which I didn't.

Thanks


----------



## MateDownUnder (Jan 23, 2020)

Hi All, 

5. Can I use sign n fill option of Adobe Acrobat in Form 80 to sign ?
6. What evidence do I need to provide for Work experience ? 4 years, Software Engineer.

Thanks again.


----------



## pavva6608 (Mar 30, 2016)

MateDownUnder said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 5. Can I use sign n fill option of Adobe Acrobat in Form 80 to sign ?
> 6. What evidence do I need to provide for Work experience ? 4 years, Software Engineer.
> ...



take the last page print of form-80 and sign on it, scan the page and club with other pages. Rest of the pages you can fill directly within PDF. You can use ilovepdf.com for all kinds of PDF tasks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gary26779 (Sep 11, 2019)

Hi, I have heard that if now applicants are in travel banned countries, their 189 Visa will not be granted until trave ban lifted. How about for those people who lodge 189 Visa offshore, but now they are in Australia? Can their visa be granted without this impact? Thank you


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gary26779 said:


> Hi, I have heard that if now applicants are in travel banned countries, their 189 Visa will not be granted until trave ban lifted. How about for those people who lodge 189 Visa offshore, but now they are in Australia? Can their visa be granted without this impact? Thank you


All these are rumours 
Wait for some official news

Cheers


----------



## shashkaps (Dec 10, 2018)

NB said:


> All these are rumours
> Wait for some official news
> 
> Cheers


 Heard about a guy with Invitation date of 10 Jan, got Grant yesterday.


----------



## nikhileshp (Jun 14, 2018)

In this case, shouldnt the applicant update his changed address in his application? We did upload new address proof when we moved house in Melbourne.



gary26779 said:


> Hi, I have heard that if now applicants are in travel banned countries, their 189 Visa will not be granted until trave ban lifted. How about for those people who lodge 189 Visa offshore, but now they are in Australia? Can their visa be granted without this impact? Thank you


----------



## AKheraj (Aug 24, 2017)

Hi,
Can someone please confirm what are the Medical requirements while on bridging visa A for 189 application? I am currently on 485 visa which will expire next month and my bridging visa will come into affect, currently I have medical cover for 485 visa which I am paying on monthly basis.
TIA


----------



## MateDownUnder (Jan 23, 2020)

MateDownUnder said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received my 189 invitation in March round. I have got couple of questions, could you please help me with them?
> 
> ...


Can someone please help me with these ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

MateDownUnder said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received my 189 invitation in March round. I have got couple of questions, could you please help me with them?
> 
> ...


1. NO

2. Verify test taker scores using a new Score Report Code – a 10 digit (numbers and letters) reference – even if test takers have not assigned their scores to your institution.
As long as the score is identical and test date is earlier to your date of effect, the number doesn’t matter much

3. India - birth to xx2017
Australia - xx2017 till now
I presume you never traveled outside india till 2017 even for holidays 

4. No idea

Cheers


----------



## MateDownUnder (Jan 23, 2020)

NB said:


> 1. NO
> 
> 2. Verify test taker scores using a new Score Report Code – a 10 digit (numbers and letters) reference – even if test takers have not assigned their scores to your institution.
> As long as the score is identical and test date is earlier to your date of effect, the number doesn’t matter much
> ...


 Thanks a lot NB, appreciate it. Lastly, what documents do I need to upload as evidence for work experience ? I worked 4 years ...how many months payslips would be needed ? First 3 months, last 3 months ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

MateDownUnder said:


> Thanks a lot NB, appreciate it. Lastly, what documents do I need to upload as evidence for work experience ? I worked 4 years ...how many months payslips would be needed ? First 3 months, last 3 months ?


For each employment you need multiple evidence
Offer letter
Payslips - preferably all 
Income tax evidence
Bank statement showing salary credit
Provident fund
Service certificate 
Reference letter
Client appreciation letters
Promotion letters

Basically the more you give, lesser the chances of verification And quicker grant


Cheers


----------



## MateDownUnder (Jan 23, 2020)

NB said:


> For each employment you need multiple evidence
> Offer letter
> Payslips - preferably all
> Income tax evidence
> ...


Thank you so much !


----------



## AKheraj (Aug 24, 2017)

Can someone please advise?



AKheraj said:


> Hi,
> Can someone please confirm what are the Medical requirements while on bridging visa A for 189 application? I am currently on 485 visa which will expire next month and my bridging visa will come into affect, currently I have medical cover for 485 visa which I am paying on monthly basis.
> TIA


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AKheraj said:


> Hi,
> Can someone please confirm what are the Medical requirements while on bridging visa A for 189 application? I am currently on 485 visa which will expire next month and my bridging visa will come into affect, currently I have medical cover for 485 visa which I am paying on monthly basis.
> TIA


Once you get the bridging visa after applying for 189, you Are entitled to get Medicare card
You need not wait for the bridging visa to kick in
You can surrender your OVHC as per rules even right now 
However, in these uncertain times, you should have a good private health insurance voluntarily 

Cheers


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

Are they still giving 189 grants for offshore nowadays?


----------



## evanb (Feb 10, 2020)

cutiepie25 said:


> Are they still giving 189 grants for offshore nowadays?


Obviously the usual caveats regarding MyImmiTracker apply, but I see an offshore grant as recent as 15 March there.


----------



## sahi88 (Jan 2, 2020)

Hi All,

Has anyone claim 2 years ACS deduction experience points in their EOI and get invited for that?
Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sahi88 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Has anyone claim 2 years ACS deduction experience points in their EOI and get invited for that?
> Thanks.


Nobody stops you from claiming and you will get invited also if you reach the top of the points table 

It’s the grant that is doubtful 
I don’t think any member has still claimed the points and applied after invite 
Everyone is waiting to fire the gun from somebody’s else’s shoulder

Cheers


----------



## sahi88 (Jan 2, 2020)

NB said:


> Nobody stops you from claiming and you will get invited also if you reach the top of the points table
> 
> It’s the grant that is doubtful
> I don’t think any member has still claimed the points and applied after invite
> ...


Actually I had a word with few Migration Lawyers in Melbourne,and they were positive with regards to change in work policy. 
Will the Case Officer gives 28 days notice period if CO thinks that candidate has over-claimed points?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sahi88 said:


> Actually I had a word with few Migration Lawyers in Melbourne,and they were positive with regards to change in work policy.
> Will the Case Officer gives 28 days notice period if CO thinks that candidate has over-claimed points?


It depends on the CO
He may reject it outright for over claiming points or may give you notice to explain

I have not come across any Mara lawyer or agent except Iscah who are recommending this to their clients
If you have faith in your agent and he is recommending that you can claim points for the deducted period, then go ahead 
It’s your life and death situation and no one else can decide for you 

Cheers


----------



## vk2020 (Jan 23, 2020)

*189 Visa Grant Time - 261313*

I observer that No. of grant have decrease even further due to Covid-19 in 2020. 
*Are they stop giving 189 visa Grant for 261313,Offshore candidate?*
*Any idea how much time it will take to receive the Grant if I have submitted my application on 25th July 2019 with 80 points (Anzcode 261313, Visa -189)?*


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

vk2020 said:


> I observer that No. of grant have decrease even further due to Covid-19 in 2020.
> *Are they stop giving 189 visa Grant for 261313,Offshore candidate?*
> *Any idea how much time it will take to receive the Grant if I have submitted my application on 25th July 2019 with 80 points (Anzcode 261313, Visa -189)?*


I am worried too 😞 that maybe the offshore grants have put into a halt right now


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

cutiepie25 said:


> vk2020 said:
> 
> 
> > I observer that No. of grant have decrease even further due to Covid-19 in 2020.
> ...


It’s not just offshore but onshore grants have reduced too. Or maybe the number of COs working have reduced . Who knows.


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

I don't think there is a problem with the COs. On the contrary, they're supposed to have much more space since they're not processing visitor & student visas. What's happening actually makes sense, they can't invite people to come unless they make sure there is a place for quarantine for them. That's what they do now with citizens and PRs who just arrived, they quarantine them and cover the expenses for them in hotels. 

Just sharing my thoughts with you. Anyway, the Gov said the lockdown will have been lifted after 90 days, so sooner or later they're gonna process the applications and issue the grants. Let's be optimistic & hope for the best!


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

Hamadeh said:


> I don't think there is a problem with the COs. On the contrary, they're supposed to have much more space since they're not processing visitor & student visas. What's happening actually makes sense, they can't invite people to come unless they make sure there is a place for quarantine for them. That's what they do now with citizens and PRs who just arrived, they quarantine them and cover the expenses for them in hotels.
> 
> Just sharing my thoughts with you. Anyway, the Gov said the lockdown will have been lifted after 90 days, so sooner or later they're gonna process the applications and issue the grants. Let's be optimistic & hope for the best!


What about people who are already onshore? They don’t need to go into quarantine as most businesses are already closed or working from home. 
It’s understandable for them to pause grants for offshore applicants as most countries too have banned flights. Maybe this will prioritise onshore applicants ? 
Just a hunch.


----------



## depthC123 (Jun 25, 2019)

My case has been pending since Dec 2018, and now after the pandemic im afraid that the processing time will increase further. 
sigh....


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

Its been with some of the unfortunate candidates including myself.

But we have no option to treat it as blessing in disguise for us, as in case if we have got grant and moved to Australia by now, and then immediately faced this pandemic crisis, things could have gone worse for us, as expenses would have started occuring, with less or no income at all.
So, its still not our time yet, we may think, and should wait for things to go back to normal. Let's hope it gets to normal quickly.


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

I have a question, 

Last Feb2020 I got my COE from my company and then lodged my application on March2020. 

This morning I saw that my role name has changed. I still have the same job, project, and tasks but my role name is different now. 

Would this create an issue with the CO? Will there be any issues with my claiming work experience points if my role name has changed but same work and tasks?

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

cutiepie25 said:


> I have a question,
> 
> Last Feb2020 I got my COE from my company and then lodged my application on March2020.
> 
> ...


You only have to provide evidence for points claimed till you were invited
As this has happened after you have applied, it will not affect your processing 
Just use the update us link in the Immiaccount and give your new designation 

Cheers


----------



## yeshwanth1605 (Feb 8, 2020)

Hi All,
Please let me know the chances of getting Aus PR (Vic state sponsored) with the current trend. Considering all the parameters I'm getting 80 pts including spouse assessment and language test.

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

yeshwanth1605 said:


> Hi All,
> Please let me know the chances of getting Aus PR (Vic state sponsored) with the current trend. Considering all the parameters I'm getting 80 pts including spouse assessment and language test.
> 
> Thanks.


Without Anzsco code you want an answer?

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

yeshwanth1605 said:


> Hi All,
> Please let me know the chances of getting Aus PR (Vic state sponsored) with the current trend. Considering all the parameters I'm getting 80 pts including spouse assessment and language test.
> 
> Thanks.



this thread is for those who have already applied under 189

Post your question under Vic thread with your Anzsco code 


Cheers


----------



## yeshwanth1605 (Feb 8, 2020)

Ok. Thanks.


----------



## walxy42 (Jan 11, 2020)

Hello All, 

Hope we are all well? Please has anyone received or heard of 189 grant this April at all?
Have been waiting since Feb 2019. I am offshore. 

Any advice of what I should do? 

Thanks


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

Don't worry, mate. There are lots of people waiting before you. Besides, currently, they are prioritizing visa processing according to urgent needs-according to the latest info. Check Visa processing arrangements:

https://covid19.homeaffairs.gov.au/coming-australia


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

Is it so, that DIBP is not going to give any offshore grants till this COVID19 pandemic is ended?


----------



## evanb (Feb 10, 2020)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> Is it so, that DIBP is not going to give any offshore grants till this COVID19 pandemic is ended?


According got Myimmitracker, I can see an 189 offshore grant as recently as 27/03/2020 so I'm not sure that they're not granting at the moment.


----------



## MateDownUnder (Jan 23, 2020)

Hello Everyone,

While filling the EOI I had forgot to add two jobs that I did part time on TFN. While filling the application for 189, it asks for employment in last 10 years. It gives the option to add. Can I still add? They are unrelated to the nominated occupation and I am not claiming any points for them.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

MateDownUnder said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> While filling the EOI I had forgot to add two jobs that I did part time on TFN. While filling the application for 189, it asks for employment in last 10 years. It gives the option to add. Can I still add? They are unrelated to the nominated occupation and I am not claiming any points for them.
> 
> Thanks


You should add them
Make sure that you mark them as not relevant 
Also give the details in the form 80

Cheers


----------



## darkness49 (Apr 26, 2019)

NB said:


> You should add them
> Make sure that you mark them as not relevant
> Also give the details in the form 80
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB, I am a PR holder with my wife and we have a new born babby(2 days).
Do we need to inform Department of Home Affairs about it? Or just simply apply for the certificate of birth and passport? Also, do I need to apply for a certificate of citizenship for babby or passport will be enough??
Thank you for your attention


----------



## MateDownUnder (Jan 23, 2020)

NB said:


> You should add them
> Make sure that you mark them as not relevant
> Also give the details in the form 80
> 
> Cheers


Thanks


----------



## Sumisundar (Feb 17, 2020)

Sumisundar said:


> Thanks sir. I spoke to them and they have enabled the link.
> 
> Thanks for your support!


Hi All, 

I got a response from ACS today. They had recommended me to change the anzcode to "263212 (ICT Support Engineer)" with additional payment of 200 AUD. Any idea on how to check which states hold this anzcode for sponsorship and again this anzcode is not available in 189 i believe. request some expert to help me on this.

What is the option now for me


----------



## Ksvr (Jul 28, 2019)

Sumisundar said:


> Sumisundar said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks sir. I spoke to them and they have enabled the link.
> ...


It's hard to tell what happens in next FY and states may change criteria within few weeks.. so what they hold today may not hold valid after few weeks.. so check and proceed what suits better...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sumisundar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got a response from ACS today. They had recommended me to change the anzcode to "263212 (ICT Support Engineer)" with additional payment of 200 AUD. Any idea on how to check which states hold this anzcode for sponsorship and again this anzcode is not available in 189 i believe. request some expert to help me on this.
> 
> What is the option now for me


There are just 6 states
It’s not so hard to check the website of each state

You can start here

https://deltaimmigration.com.au/ICT-Support-Engineer/263212.htm

Cheers


----------



## Sumisundar (Feb 17, 2020)

Ksvr said:


> It's hard to tell what happens in next FY and states may change criteria within few weeks.. so what they hold today may not hold valid after few weeks.. so check and proceed what suits better...



Thank you for the response sir


----------



## Sumisundar (Feb 17, 2020)

NB said:


> There are just 6 states
> It’s not so hard to check the website of each state
> 
> You can start here
> ...


Thanks NB. This really helps.


----------



## asad.chem (Mar 5, 2018)

Dear NB, 

I have received a new query on 27th Feb 2020. They have added my newborn in the visa application and demanded his medicals. Now the problem is... There is a very strict lockdown in my company [I am a Field Engineer, and live in Company's Township] owing to COVID-19. Neither me, nor my family is allowed to break that lockdown. Secondly, I have to travel atleast 10 hours for medical and the whole country is not only lockdown, but chances of getting Corona infection is very high, specially if we go to a hotel to stay there or using any public toilet in between travel..... Now mty queries are following:

1- Is there any way to email this issue to case officer? or we have to write a letter and attach it to the portal? or call the immigration office?

2- Secondly, is there a possibility to extend the 28 days feedback margin? or any possibility to get a Conditional visa for kid, and perform his medical in Australia?

Thank you in advance. Like always need your help.

Regards,
Inam Khan
Applied for Visa on 28th Aug, 2018 .... and waiting for PR till now


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

asad.chem said:


> Dear NB,
> 
> I have received a new query on 27th Feb 2020. They have added my newborn in the visa application and demanded his medicals. Now the problem is... There is a very strict lockdown in my company [I am a Field Engineer, and live in Company's Township] owing to COVID-19. Neither me, nor my family is allowed to break that lockdown. Secondly, I have to travel atleast 10 hours for medical and the whole country is not only lockdown, but chances of getting Corona infection is very high, specially if we go to a hotel to stay there or using any public toilet in between travel..... Now mty queries are following:
> 
> ...


You can reply to the email from which you got the request to do the medicals 
You can also send it to [email protected]
You can upload the lockdown notification under the baby medical sectioN

2. I don’t think it will be allowed but you can try as these are unprecedented times

But don’t worry. You will be given an extension as the entire world knows about the lockdowns everywhere in the world

Cheers


----------



## amallik (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi guys,

My immigration agent screwed up really badly.

Granted I hadn't paid her yet, but she failed to submit my documents in time. 

It took some time for the documents to come together but she kept asking me to make 100 different changes to my Form 80 and get letterheads changed on things. I'm currently here on a 457 (482) visa.

I then got an email saying my EOI had expired, and I emailed her and she simply said "I wasn't in the office yesterday".

I am so, so livid.

I feel sick, this is devastating. I'm applying from onshore so was hoping things would be straightforward.

She says she's going to contact the Department and see if an exception can be made since everything had been saved in immi account before the deadline. But I'm hardly optimistic.

She's also given me advice that I could apply for a state sponsored visa for a different state and just not go and live in that state - she claims the Department doesn't check these things. But this is not something I would want to do as if I was found out I'd be deported.

Does anyone know if any invites were issued this month what with coronavirus? I need an invite in the next few months otherwise some points expire. I have 90 currently.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

amallik said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My immigration agent screwed up really badly.
> 
> ...


No Mara agent will work for you till they are paid upfront substantially 
I really doubt the credentials and credibility of your agent 

Have you got an invite which expired ?
If the EOI has expired, it’s no big deal, just submit a new EOI 
When did your points last t go up ?

Cheers


----------



## amallik (Aug 20, 2015)

NB said:


> No Mara agent will work for you till they are paid upfront substantially
> I really doubt the credentials and credibility of your agent
> 
> Have you got an invite which expired ?
> ...


She's a registered MARA agent. Unsure whether because it's a fault with my registered MARA agent rather than me that they might show some leeway? 

She's saying she has the mobile no of people in the Department that she will try and see if she can swing something given current events, though she says she cannot say anything.

I took it as a good thing rather than a bad thing that she wanted payment after everything was submitted rather than upfront.

My points last went up when the changes happened in November. Before that I was on 85 but added 5 with no partner. From this September I drop down to 85 points, though from Feb 2021 I might go up again.

And yeah the invite expired so now I'm waiting for a new invite. But I'm unsure if I would be at the back of the queue compared to others on 90pts. I'm also unsure what the status of invites will be with the current state of affairs.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

amallik said:


> She's a registered MARA agent. Unsure whether because it's a fault with my registered MARA agent rather than me that they might show some leeway?
> 
> She's saying she has the mobile no of people in the Department that she will try and see if she can swing something given current events, though she says she cannot say anything.
> 
> ...


You had 60 days to apply
I don’t understand why you allowed her to submit the application till the last minute
There is nothing you can do at the moment
Allow her to use her contact and maybe due to covid, she may be able to get an exception for you

Cheers


----------



## amallik (Aug 20, 2015)

NB said:


> You had 60 days to apply
> I don’t understand why you allowed her to submit the application till the last minute
> There is nothing you can do at the moment
> Allow her to use her contact and maybe due to covid, she may be able to get an exception for you
> ...


Some documents didn't meet the criteria, I had been waiting on more documents, they got delayed due to Covid, I was out of the country in late February/early March etc etc.

Have you ever heard of anyone getting an exception?

I am assuming the DHA will play hardball and would never accommodate exceptions at all. But if there's at least some history of them granting them to other people then that'd be something.

And do you know if my EOI gets pushed to the back of everyone else with 90 points, or will it still go from the date I first submitted it?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

amallik said:


> Some documents didn't meet the criteria, I had been waiting on more documents, they got delayed due to Covid, I was out of the country in late February/early March etc etc.
> 
> Have you ever heard of anyone getting an exception?
> 
> ...


Frankly I have not heard of anyone getting an extension 
But covid 19 shutdown is unprecedented in history
Never has been there such a lockdown in the entire world before
Ask your agent if she has heard of any case in the past in which the applicant got an extension?
But all said and done, you have no choice in the matter but to wait

It really surprising that a Mara agent allowed the invite to expire just because some documents weren’t ready, as you always have the option to upload them later

Cheers


----------



## amallik (Aug 20, 2015)

NB said:


> Frankly I have not heard of anyone getting an extension
> But covid 19 shutdown is unprecedented in history
> Never has been there such a lockdown in the entire world before
> Ask your agent if she has heard of any case in the past in which the applicant got an extension?
> ...


She says she hasn't heard of this either.

One more Q - do you know if I go to the back of the queue of everyone with 90 points?

Or would the fact that my initial EOI was submitted so much earlier be what counts and I'd be nearer the front?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

amallik said:


> She says she hasn't heard of this either.
> 
> One more Q - do you know if I go to the back of the queue of everyone with 90 points?
> 
> ...


Your EOI seniority is at the same position as it was earlier
You are at the top of the queue for your points and Anzsco code 
It will continue to participate in the rounds as if you didn’t get an invite
Just make sure when the EOI was originally created as it is valid for only 2 years

Cheers


----------



## lakskant (Apr 17, 2019)

*Medicals Test query*

I have submitted 189 vias and it is in processing. Now I have got the HAP ID and referal letter for medicals. So I have proceeded to do medicals for my family of 3 including me.

I did the medicals as they have asked. But I am not sure I need to retake the medicals again due to the covid-19 situtation.

Did I do the right thing?
What are the chances of redoing the whole test. It took me around 900 AUD for the tests for 3. ?
Any extensions possible due to the virus situation?

Thanks in advance for your reply


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

lakskant said:


> I have submitted 189 vias and it is in processing. Now I have got the HAP ID and referal letter for medicals. So I have proceeded to do medicals for my family of 3 including me.
> 
> I did the medicals as they have asked. But I am not sure I need to retake the medicals again due to the covid-19 situtation.
> 
> ...


You are worrying unnecessarily 
You have done the right thing by getting the medicals done
There is no possibility of you being asked to get the tests done again due to coronavirus

Just wait patiently for your grant or co contact

Cheers


----------



## Iqraaa (Feb 15, 2020)

Everybody is saying due to corona virus immigration officers are not working these days they are only working on emergency cases not on regular or general ones is this true or myth?


----------



## evanb (Feb 10, 2020)

Iqraaa said:


> Everybody is saying due to corona virus immigration officers are not working these days they are only working on emergency cases not on regular or general ones is this true or myth?


They're speculating based on preconceived notions of their own normative expectations. Yet not a single person has shown any evidence of this.

What we see with actual evidence is that people have still reporting visa grants as recently as 7 April (via other forums).


----------



## Iqraaa (Feb 15, 2020)

Thanks alot for quick response.


----------



## Sumisundar (Feb 17, 2020)

NB said:


> There are just 6 states
> It’s not so hard to check the website of each state
> 
> You can start here
> ...


Hi All,

Received an email on the skill assesment and it's positive. They have deducted around 6 yrs of y experience but they have not mentioned anything about my graduation. Thanks for all the support.

One more question, my hubby has completed his Diploma in Electornics and communication engineering and started his career in IT. Post which he has completed BCA in the year 2011. His overall years of experience is 12 yrs and 5 months. Below are my question,

1. Is he needed to select RPL or normal Skill assesment.

2. Do he need to get his job reference letter attested by some lawyer. Because somehwere I read that lawyer attestation is not needed going forward. 

Please help.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sumisundar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Received an email on the skill assesment and it's positive. They have deducted around 6 yrs of y experience but they have not mentioned anything about my graduation. Thanks for all the support.
> 
> ...


Did you go through the RPL route ?

Hubby will probably not need to go through the RPL route
No attestation required now for ACS assessment but very strict documents requirements

Cheers


----------



## Sumisundar (Feb 17, 2020)

NB said:


> Did you go through the RPL route ?
> 
> Hubby will probably not need to go through the RPL route
> No attestation required now for ACS assessment but very strict documents requirements
> ...


Thanks NB for your prompt response. 

Yes did through RPL as my gradution Biochemistry and working in IT


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sumisundar said:


> Thanks NB for your prompt response.
> 
> Yes did through RPL as my gradution Biochemistry and working in IT


So if you want points for your education, you have to get yourself assessed through engineers Australia 

Cheers


----------



## Sumisundar (Feb 17, 2020)

NB said:


> So if you want points for your education, you have to get yourself assessed through engineers Australia
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB, My graduation is B.Sc., Biochemistry. Can you let me know the link..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sumisundar said:


> Hi NB, My graduation is B.Sc., Biochemistry. Can you let me know the link..


No idea
If it was BTech then it would be engineers Australia

You can anyways ask them if you are eligible

https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/For-Migrants/Migration-Skills-Assessment

Cheers


----------



## Sumisundar (Feb 17, 2020)

NB said:


> No idea
> If it was BTech then it would be engineers Australia
> 
> You can anyways ask them if you are eligible
> ...


Sure NB. Will check.


----------



## vk2020 (Jan 23, 2020)

evanb said:


> They're speculating based on preconceived notions of their own normative expectations. Yet not a single person has shown any evidence of this.
> 
> What we see with actual evidence is that people have still reporting visa grants as recently as 7 April (via other forums).



I guess 7th April 189-grant is for Onshore candidate. Covid-19 has impacted the 189-grant/grant of offshore candidate


----------



## nikhileshp (Jun 14, 2018)

*Application Status Query*

I was checking the forum and online but could not find much details hence posting my query.

My application status was "Received" from my lodgement date of 7-May-2019 till I got CO contact on 27-Feb-2020. 
It was then changed to "Initial Assessment".

I read some cases where "Received" status was changed to "Further Assessment". 

Is there any workflow that is followed and statuses linked to step within the workflow? What is difference between "Initial Assessment" and "Further Assessment"?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nikhileshp said:


> I was checking the forum and online but could not find much details hence posting my query.
> 
> My application status was "Received" from my lodgement date of 7-May-2019 till I got CO contact on 27-Feb-2020.
> It was then changed to "Initial Assessment".
> ...


The application changes to further assessment when the applicants uploads the documents that have been asked by the CO

So your case should have changed to further assessment as you had a co contact and have uploaded the asked evidence 
Make sure that the IP button is pressed in case it is active


Cheers


----------



## nikhileshp (Jun 14, 2018)

NB said:


> The application changes to further assessment when the applicants uploads the documents that have been asked by the CO
> 
> So your case should have changed to further assessment as you had a co contact and have uploaded the asked evidence
> Make sure that the IP button is pressed in case it is active
> ...


Thanks NB. Found it and clicked on it too. Now status has changed to Further Assessment.


----------



## mishuccet (Apr 17, 2020)

*189 visa - s56 request for more Information*

Hi,

I had lodged 189 visa application on 6th Apr 2019 with all documents (including medical and PCC from Indian police, PCC was dated Mar 2019). On 7th May 2019, I had moved to UK for a work assignment on temporary visa (and in UK since then) and I notified about this change of circumstance in my immiaccount. On 5 Mar 2020, I received the first communication from them, it was s56 request for more information. It asked me to provide the following 2 things:

1. PCC from Indian police again (my home country) - since the one I had attached when I lodged application in Apr 2019 is considered expired, they asked me to get it again.

2. PCC from UK police - I had stayed for less than 12 months in UK, when my application was lodged last year in Apr 2019. But now adding the months from my current stay in UK, the total months exceed 12 months and hence they asked for this PCC.

I have arranged PCC from UK police, but I can't get PCC from Indian police again due to covid 19 suspension of consular services. How do I respond them asking for more time. *Is there any email address where I can try to explain this reason to them, for why more time is required and request if they might want to consider my Indian police PCC dated Mar 2019 (they picked up my application after 12 months, so now that PCC has become old/expired) ?* Also, there is no expiry date mentioned on Indian police PCC.

In the Immiaccount, I have attached PCC from UK police and a word document explaining the reason why I can't get PCC from Indian police again and need more time for that. There is button 
"I confirm I have provided information as requested".
*Should I or should I not click on this button ?* (I have only been able to provide UK police PCC, but have not been able to get a new Indian police PCC).

Regards,
Amandeep Singh


----------



## MateDownUnder (Jan 23, 2020)

Has anyone applied for Medicare after filing for PR recently? I called medicare helpline to check if they are taking the applications, instead of submitting the documents at a service center, I was told to send them to a certain email ID - because of current situation and rush at medicare centres. Usually enrollment of medicare takes couple of minutes at service center, but I haven't heard back since few days. Any recent applications?

Not sure if there is still a rush at medicare centres/centrelink offices. Would you recommend to go or wait it out?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

MateDownUnder said:


> Has anyone applied for Medicare after filing for PR recently? I called medicare helpline to check if they are taking the applications, instead of submitting the documents at a service center, I was told to send them to a certain email ID - because of current situation and rush at medicare centres. Usually enrollment of medicare takes couple of minutes at service center, but I haven't heard back since few days. Any recent applications?
> 
> Not sure if there is still a rush at medicare centres/centrelink offices. Would you recommend to go or wait it out?


You are losing money by paying health insurance premiums till you get your Medicare card
So if you can travel safely to the Medicare centre and apply across the counter, you will be given a temporary Medicare number and you can stop your insurance premium


Cheers


----------



## ashok.bharatsharma (Apr 15, 2019)

I recently went to the counter and applied for medicare. Due to COVID-19, they said that they have submitted the documents and the medicare number and card will be mailed to my address. I wasn't issued the number straightaway.


----------



## nacalen (Sep 30, 2019)

ashok.bharatsharma said:


> I recently went to the counter and applied for medicare. Due to COVID-19, they said that they have submitted the documents and the medicare number and card will be mailed to my address. I wasn't issued the number straightaway.


They gave me a printed page with the number, so I had something until my medicare card came. It was already during the virus situation.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ashok.bharatsharma said:


> I recently went to the counter and applied for medicare. Due to COVID-19, they said that they have submitted the documents and the medicare number and card will be mailed to my address. I wasn't issued the number straightaway.


3 years back when I applied, I was given the number right away
The card was mailed later 
They may have changed the process 

Cheers


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

mishuccet said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had lodged 189 visa application on 6th Apr 2019 with all documents (including medical and PCC from Indian police, PCC was dated Mar 2019). On 7th May 2019, I had moved to UK for a work assignment on temporary visa (and in UK since then) and I notified about this change of circumstance in my immiaccount. On 5 Mar 2020, I received the first communication from them, it was s56 request for more information. It asked me to provide the following 2 things:
> 
> ...


You should either call them or submit feedback on here: 

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/help...-forms/complaints-compliments-and-suggestions

Also, you can send an email as a precaution to [email protected]


----------



## AKheraj (Aug 24, 2017)

Hey,
Mind sharing the email address, I am about to apply for my medicare after lodging 189 application.
TIA


MateDownUnder said:


> Has anyone applied for Medicare after filing for PR recently? I called medicare helpline to check if they are taking the applications, instead of submitting the documents at a service center, I was told to send them to a certain email ID - because of current situation and rush at medicare centres. Usually enrollment of medicare takes couple of minutes at service center, but I haven't heard back since few days. Any recent applications?
> 
> Not sure if there is still a rush at medicare centres/centrelink offices. Would you recommend to go or wait it out?


----------



## MateDownUnder (Jan 23, 2020)

AKheraj said:


> Hey,
> Mind sharing the email address, I am about to apply for my medicare after lodging 189 application.
> TIA


[email protected]
Subject line: NEW ENROLLMENT(LAST NAME, FIRST NAME)
Documents to be attached: Form, Current/bridging visa, passport copy, PR acknowledgment


----------



## MateDownUnder (Jan 23, 2020)

Thanks @NB, @ashok.bharatsharma, @nacalen for info.

@ashok.bharatsharma , @nacalen could you please update when you receive your medicare card or any form of acknowledgement? Thanks again.


----------



## prvn (Mar 11, 2020)

MateDownUnder said:


> Has anyone applied for Medicare after filing for PR recently? I called medicare helpline to check if they are taking the applications, instead of submitting the documents at a service center, I was told to send them to a certain email ID - because of current situation and rush at medicare centres. Usually enrollment of medicare takes couple of minutes at service center, but I haven't heard back since few days. Any recent applications?
> 
> Not sure if there is still a rush at medicare centres/centrelink offices. Would you recommend to go or wait it out?


I have applied through email ID as well last month. After seeing ur post, i called Medicare helpline to check the status. After successfully navigating thru the tricky voice command recognition to an operator, i was told my Medicare enrollment application was processed 2 weeks ago and I should get the card in post soon. The operator shared my medicare card no. and expiry date. If you contact helpline, you might know the card status or if lucky, card details itself!!! Good luck!!!


----------



## sky1988 (May 10, 2019)

Hello people. I hope all are well and safe. I had a query.
I received my grant in 1st week of March, 2020. We are a husband and wife applicant wherein both got the PR granted as primary & secondary applicant. However, I had renewed my passport just before lodging my visa in 1st week of March, 2019 where the spouse name in my passport was the changed name as per marriage certificate. My wife's passport had validity that time, so we didn't bother to renew it at that time. Now, after the grant, I renewed my wife's passport as the validity was less than 6 months but, we kept her original name in her renewed passport as it was not made mandatory to change by the PM here in India.

Now, all the documents that is the grant letter, wife's old and new passport has her original name except my new passport which has her changed name as per the marriage certificate ( I don't remember now why I did that) in the spouse name section of the passport. Will this create an issue when we try to make a first entry into Australia?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sky1988 said:


> Hello people. I hope all are well and safe. I had a query.
> I received my grant in 1st week of March, 2020. We are a husband and wife applicant wherein both got the PR granted as primary & secondary applicant. However, I had renewed my passport just before lodging my visa in 1st week of March, 2019 where the spouse name in my passport was the changed name as per marriage certificate. My wife's passport had validity that time, so we didn't bother to renew it at that time. Now, after the grant, I renewed my wife's passport as the validity was less than 6 months but, we kept her original name in her renewed passport as it was not made mandatory to change by the PM here in India.
> 
> Now, all the documents that is the grant letter, wife's old and new passport has her original name except my new passport which has her changed name as per the marriage certificate ( I don't remember now why I did that) in the spouse name section of the passport. Will this create an issue when we try to make a first entry into Australia?


So the name of your wife in your passport is her married name and her won passport has her maiden name ?
You can’t have both names running in parallel
Once she has changed her name legally, she has to get it changed everywhere
Best is to get her a new passport with her married name to avoid a conflict in names
It will be cheaper to get a new passport then consult a Mara agent for the same

Cheers


----------



## sky1988 (May 10, 2019)

NB said:


> So the name of your wife in your passport is her married name and her won passport has her maiden name ?
> You can’t have both names running in parallel
> Once she has changed her name legally, she has to get it changed everywhere
> Best is to get her a new passport with her married name to avoid a conflict in names
> ...


The problem is changing her name is a long process here in India and will require us to change all other identity documents. If questioned, can we show proofs like our marriage certificate? 
Her grant letter and her new passport has her maiden name. So they match. The only issue is my renewed passport, which has her married name. Can the immigration officer at the airport create issues with respect to these conflicts? Can we show our marriage certificate as proof if this situation arises?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sky1988 said:


> The problem is changing her name is a long process here in India and will require us to change all other identity documents. If questioned, can we show proofs like our marriage certificate?
> Her grant letter and her new passport has her maiden name. So they match. The only issue is my renewed passport, which has her married name. Can the immigration officer at the airport create issues with respect to these conflicts? Can we show our marriage certificate as proof if this situation arises?


You should consult a Mara agent to be sure
A hawk eye Immigration officer may spot the discrepancy and no idea how he would react

Cheers


----------



## smrt (Sep 21, 2018)

Hi expats, I am a silent follower of this group. I have a query regarding medicare card. I am on 485 visa with the condition to maintain health insurance and I have launched 189 visa but my bridging visa is inactive until October this year. My question is if I apply for medicare while my bridging visa is inactive will I be breaching my visa condition if I stop paying health insurance premium after getting my medicare card?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

smrt said:


> Hi expats, I am a silent follower of this group. I have a query regarding medicare card. I am on 485 visa with the condition to maintain health insurance and I have launched 189 visa but my bridging visa is inactive until October this year. My question is if I apply for medicare while my bridging visa is inactive will I be breaching my visa condition if I stop paying health insurance premium after getting my medicare card?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Once you have the Medicare card in hand, you don’t need the private health insurance 
I was on 457 and my bridging visa was not activated, but I stopped my health insurance as soon as I got my Medicare card and faced no problems

Cheers


----------



## smrt (Sep 21, 2018)

[mention]nb [/mention] Thank you for your reply 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashok.bharatsharma (Apr 15, 2019)

MateDownUnder said:


> Thanks @NB, @ashok.bharatsharma, @nacalen for info.
> 
> @ashok.bharatsharma , @nacalen could you please update when you receive your medicare card or any form of acknowledgement? Thanks again.


I gave them a call. I was informed that the processing time is between 3-4 weeks.
You can call them during the business hours and expedite the application. You should call them on the help desk number 132 011. This is a 24 X 7 numbers, but to get your file expedited, you need to call only between Mon-Fri.


----------



## nacalen (Sep 30, 2019)

MateDownUnder said:


> Thanks @NB, @ashok.bharatsharma, @nacalen for info.
> 
> @ashok.bharatsharma , @nacalen could you please update when you receive your medicare card or any form of acknowledgement? Thanks again.


I went to medicare services and at the end I was given my medicare card number. So, on the same day I connected mygov profile and installed the medicare app. All of that happened on the 25th of March. 

My card arrived on the 14th of April.


----------



## ashok.bharatsharma (Apr 15, 2019)

nacalen said:


> I went to medicare services and at the end I was given my medicare card number. So, on the same day I connected mygov profile and installed the medicare app. All of that happened on the 25th of March.
> 
> My card arrived on the 14th of April.


Makes sense, I applied only on the 6th of April. They might have made changes in April, as my application hasn't been processed yet. The lady on the call said that the backlog is a lot. 
I will give them a call and get the number to link myGov account with the medicare number. 
Cheers!


----------



## usmanamin (Feb 12, 2019)

Hello Everyone,

I just need to ask a question.

I was invited for 189 visa in February 20 and lodged on 13th april. Still waiting for the grant. I am an onshore applicant. My 485 visa expired in September 2019 and just for the sake of being invited I enrolled myself in MBA course. Now my question is, as I have already applied my 189 visa, can I cancel my COE and student visa? Will there be any affect on my 189 grant due to this? I have bridging visa A with me but it is not in the effect as I have my student visa "IN EFFECT".

Thank you and looking forward for the responses.

Thank you!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

usmanamin said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I just need to ask a question.
> 
> ...


You cannot prematurely cancel the substantive visa based on which your bridging visa was issued
If it’s cancelled, then your bridging visa will also get cancelled 
Bridging visa will kick in only when the substantive visa expires normally

Cheers


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

usmanamin said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I just need to ask a question.
> 
> ...


No you cannot cancel your current student visa as it will automatically cancel your bridging visa as well. 
I am in the same situation.

You have to abide by the conditions with your current student visa (work 40 hours per fortnight and all). 
You can start working full time if:
1. You get your grant in which case, its upto you whether want to continue studying or drop from the course. 
2. You finish your course and get the course completion letter as reference for your employer. 

Your bridging visa will only come into effect once your student visa finishes. The letter mentions the exact date as well. 
Kind regards,


----------



## mishuccet (Apr 17, 2020)

*189 visa - s56 request for more Information*



mishuccet said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had lodged 189 visa application on 6th Apr 2019 with all documents (including medical and PCC from Indian police, PCC was dated Mar 2019). On 7th May 2019, I had moved to UK for a work assignment on temporary visa (and in UK since then) and I notified about this change of circumstance in my immiaccount. On 5 Mar 2020, I received the first communication from them, it was s56 request for more information. It asked me to provide the following 2 things:
> 
> ...


Reposting for some more help and guidance on this please.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mishuccet said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had lodged 189 visa application on 6th Apr 2019 with all documents (including medical and PCC from Indian police, PCC was dated Mar 2019). On 7th May 2019, I had moved to UK for a work assignment on temporary visa (and in UK since then) and I notified about this change of circumstance in my immiaccount. On 5 Mar 2020, I received the first communication from them, it was s56 request for more information. It asked me to provide the following 2 things:
> 
> ...


You cannot press the IP button till such time that you have uploaded both the PCC
The CO are also aware of the situation wherein all services are suspended and Moreover you have already uploaded a word document explaining the same
You can send them in email also to [email protected]
Now you have to wait till such time that the Indian pcc can be issued and you can upload the same 
Once you have done that, only then press the IP button 



Cheers


----------



## VNP (Apr 22, 2020)

NB said:


> You cannot press the IP button till such time that you have uploaded both the PCC
> The CO are also aware of the situation wherein all services are suspended and Moreover you have already uploaded a word document explaining the same
> You can send them in email also to skilled.assessment @ homeaffairs.gov.au
> Now you have to wait till such time that the Indian pcc can be issued and you can upload the same
> ...


Hi NB,

1. Do you think it is an automatic system behaviour that clicking the IP button always changes the status from "Initial Assessment" to "Further Assessment"?

2. What does *IP* stand for?

*Context*: Mine is a Feb-2019 invite and lodgement. My application is managed by an Immigration Lawyer who is also a MARA agent. We got CO contact for a few documents in June 2019 which were provided in a couple of weeks. I have been patiently waiting since then while silently following this thread. As you can imagine, I do not have direct access to view my application in the system as the lawyer/agent manages it.

Upon following up with the lawyer/agent earlier this month, I was informed that my application status is still "Initial Assessment". *I suspect they have missed to click the IP button* causing delay in my case. *Your thoughts?*


----------



## sky1988 (May 10, 2019)

VNP said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> 1. Do you think it is an automatic system behaviour that clicking the IP button always changes the status from "Initial Assessment" to "Further Assessment"?
> 
> ...


You can import your application through immi account without your agent knowing about it. If you make any changes to the account like uploading a new document etc. by yourself then the agent might get a hint of it. However, you can import the application and keep an eye on it to know what your agent is doing and whether he is giving the right information. I did the same thing. Good luck.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

VNP said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> 1. Do you think it is an automatic system behaviour that clicking the IP button always changes the status from "Initial Assessment" to "Further Assessment"?
> 
> ...


Looks like they have missed to press the button
You can ask the agent specifically to check and confirm

Cheers


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

sky1988 said:


> VNP said:
> 
> 
> > Hi NB,
> ...


I am curious to know.
How can you import the application without your agent knowing ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

OnlyHuman said:


> I am curious to know.
> How can you import the application without your agent knowing ?


As long as you have the transaction number etc. you can import the application 
The agent will not know, but in all fairness, you should inform the agent 
After all he is on your side 

Cheers


----------



## Queenie9072 (Sep 24, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I’m one of silent members of this thread since lodging my application back in July 2019. Very happy to announce that our family of three has got our direct grants today after 9 months & 8 days of desperation. 

My timeline is as follows:

Registered Nurse n.e.c - onshore - self applied 

19/2/2018: EOI with 65
5/2/2019: EOI updated to 70 with 5 extra points from work experience 
6/4/2019: EOI updated to 80 with 10 extra points from superior English 
11/7/2019: invited for 189 ( only 1 month left until my 485 visa expired) 
14/7/2019: application submitted 
18/7/2019: health check done
12/9/2019: my renewed passport updated to the Department 
30/1/2020: my daughter’s renewed passport updated 
22/4/2020: DG

Thank you very much for all the useful information I’ve gathered from the thread. I wish you all best of lucks to your applications!!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Queenie9072 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I’m one of silent members of this thread since lodging my application back in July 2019. Very happy to announce that our family of three has got our direct grants today after 9 months & 8 days of desperation.
> 
> ...


Congratulations 
Nurses are in demand so quite a few of them have been granted PR recently

Cheers


----------



## snirav89 (Aug 11, 2018)

NB said:


> As long as you have the transaction number etc. you can import the application
> The agent will not know, but in all fairness, you should inform the agent
> After all he is on your side
> 
> Cheers



How to import the application without agent knowing?? It is impossible.. what’s the procedure?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iqraaa (Feb 15, 2020)

Any update regarding offshore 189 grant?


----------



## VNP (Apr 22, 2020)

NB said:


> Looks like they have missed to press the button
> You can ask the agent specifically to check and confirm
> 
> Cheers


You were so right. Can't believed they missed to perform this administrative but critical step. Glad the status has now progressed to Further Assessment. Thank you!


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

NB said:


> OnlyHuman said:
> 
> 
> > I am curious to know.
> ...


Yeah, I wouldn’t do it or risk my application. I was just curious that people could actually import the application.

My agent already sent me a screenshot saying the status is “further assessment” so I am just patiently waiting. 🙂


----------



## TVS2Aus (Aug 27, 2019)

snirav89 said:


> How to import the application without agent knowing?? It is impossible.. what’s the procedure?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You require the reference number, your passport details, date of birth. Your agent will not know as long as you don't upload anything. 

But why are you worrying about your agent knowing it? 
You are paying him and you have all rights to see your application and its status. You can even tell him that you came to know about creating a mirror account, so you have created one. 

https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login


----------



## shankylux (Mar 11, 2017)

CITIZENSHIP CHANGE during PR Process:

Hello Expats,

I’m in the process of applying for a 189/190 Permanent Residence visa and by the time I will get my PR approved (You can say I’m hopeful...Aussie experience with 90 points right now, preparing for extra 5 too), get an Invitation to Apply, and get to an Australian port of entry to get the first “entry” stamp, it is a high chance my citizenship (and hence my passport) will change.

This can be a sticky situation. Has anyone been in this situation? See my details below:

Current Citizenship: India
Current Passport: India
Tentative PR Application Date: Late 2020 (November / December)
Tentative ITA Date: April / May 2021
Tentative Grant Date: October / November 2021

— Nov 2021 to Feb 2022 Travel to Australia for Visa Stamping —

Tentative German Citizenship by Naturalization: October 2021
Tentative Citizenship Confirmation (New German Passport): June 2022

Now, if I decide to move to Australia once and for all in October 2022, what do I need to do? Because my Indian passport will be gone by then / I would not be an Indian citizen anymore. How well it affect my PR?

Please note, the timelines cannot be changed as my age will be over 32 by summer of 2022, so I need my PR by Jan / Feb 2022.

Acquiring German nationality has no impact on my decision to move to Australia, it’s a personal matter, and I’ll need to be in Australia on a PR by end of 2022.

Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shankylux said:


> CITIZENSHIP CHANGE during PR Process:
> 
> Hello Expats,
> 
> ...


As far as I can see, it will not create any problem for you
You have to just use the update us link in Immiaccount and give your new passport details
The PR is given to you based on your skills and not nationality 

But consult a Mara agent and reconfirm as it’s a very big decision

Cheers


----------



## depthC123 (Jun 25, 2019)

Any offshore grants during this pandemic?


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

depthC123 said:


> Any offshore grants during this pandemic?


Im wondering that too 🙂 still waiting for my grant I lodged last 02/03/2020


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

I lodged last 02/03/2020, when would I expect a CO contact or any update? I havent received anything as of now, I know there is a pandemic and staff were reduced but is my wait still considered normal?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

cutiepie25 said:


> I lodged last 02/03/2020, when would I expect a CO contact or any update? I havent received anything as of now, I know there is a pandemic and staff were reduced but is my wait still considered normal?


When the situation is abnormal how can you expect timelines to be normal ?
Just forget the timelines and wait patiently 
The silver lining is that Australia has managed to contain the virus to a very large extent and states have started to reduce the restrictions 
So hopefully processing should be back to normal at least for those who have already lodged 

Cheers


----------



## Janubless (Jan 24, 2019)

Hi Guys,

I've lodged my visa on Dec 1,2018 and have been waiting for the PR with no updates but for the immi assessment commence email. 
I'd like to check if anyone applied for a student visa while waiting on the PR and if yes, what are the other things to be considered ( inform DHA etc )?

Thank you!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Janubless said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've lodged my visa on Dec 1,2018 and have been waiting for the PR with no updates but for the immi assessment commence email.
> I'd like to check if anyone applied for a student visa while waiting on the PR and if yes, what are the other things to be considered ( inform DHA etc )?
> ...


If you apply for another visa and if by some bad luck your PR is issued first and immediately thereafter your student visa is issued, then your pr will stand cancelled

If your student visa is issued first, then there is no problem

Cheers


----------



## Janubless (Jan 24, 2019)

NB said:


> If you apply for another visa and if by some bad luck your PR is issued first and immediately thereafter your student visa is issued, then your pr will stand cancelled
> 
> If your student visa is issued first, then there is no problem
> 
> Cheers


Thank you for your response NB. That's a huge risk and maybe I should mull over it and decide if that's the kind of risk I'm willing to take. The wait is getting to me so bad that I'm looking at other options now.

Again, thank you


----------



## Iqraaa (Feb 15, 2020)

Is there any offshore 189 grant & when can v expect?
My last query reply was 17th march 2020 and my case lodgment date is 10th December 2018.


----------



## Iqraaa (Feb 15, 2020)

Lodgment date was 10th December 2018
Last query reply was 17th march 2020 
When can i expect my grant?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Iqraaa said:


> Lodgment date was 10th December 2018
> Last query reply was 17th march 2020
> When can i expect my grant?


Nobody can answer this question, but since you replied in march 2020 on a query, it indicates that your case is being worked on. 

All the best..!


----------



## ajageorg (Jul 15, 2019)

Hello All,

I have submitted my 189 application last month and made the payment. But unable to get the PCC and medical checkup due to COVID pandemic. Will there be any impact on my application due to this? Is there any specific time limit within which we should submit these reports?


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

ajageorg said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have submitted my 189 application last month and made the payment. But unable to get the PCC and medical checkup due to COVID pandemic. Will there be any impact on my application due to this? Is there any specific time limit within which we should submit these reports?


No impact, Wait for the CO to ask for it while there is COVID, he will understand the situation and will give you extension. 🙂


----------



## sky1988 (May 10, 2019)

ajageorg said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have submitted my 189 application last month and made the payment. But unable to get the PCC and medical checkup due to COVID pandemic. Will there be any impact on my application due to this? Is there any specific time limit within which we should submit these reports?


There is no set deadline as such to submit PCC and HCC, but most people submit them immediately after the visa is lodged. DHA is aware of the ongoing situation and the difficulties faced by the applicants in submitting specific requirements. I believe the CO will contact you for the documents. Also, keep yourself updated with your immi account and the DHA website to know the latest updates and specific instructions, if any.


----------



## Iqraaa (Feb 15, 2020)

lodged 189 visa in ICT SECURITY SPECIALIST on 10th December 2018 medical was done on 24th January 2019, case officer contacted for the first time for employment verification on 23rd April 2019.CO requested for more documents on 22nd march 2019, 3rd query was on 12th june 2019 recently he asked another query on 18th February 2020 my agent’s last reply was on 17th march 2020 and now due to this pandemic when can o expect my grant? Please tell me updates regarding offshore grants


----------



## hamzaothi (Apr 11, 2020)

*Question regarding claiming 5 points for regional study*

Hi there,
I was wondering if someone can help me to claim 5 points for regional area.
Do we have to live in regional area for at least 16 calendar months ? or we we have to live their entire duration of course?

I checked and so far I understood,
we need to meet Australian study requirement, which means 2 years course and 16 calender months in Australia.
Study must be completed in regional area while you lived there.


SO does it means, we have to complete 2 years course and lived at least 16 months in regional area during study?


I will be thankful if someone can answer it.


----------



## Sumisundar (Feb 17, 2020)

Hi All,

My hubby has applied for ACS and they are asking why the organization is unable to give reference letter. he have approached all his organization and only wipro responded. There is no response from any other employer..But in regards with TCS BPO, there is no response and all the emails from which he got his f&F is discontinued and asked him to login to alumni portal but he is unable to login to alumni portal and no response to the tcikets whcih was created. DID anyoone in the forum worked in TCS Bpo and got their reference letter from TCS or atleast did you guys got any response. IF so please help with the contact details. 

if none of his employer responds, what we have to update to ACS. Because ACS has asked him to submit the evidence on why employer is unable to provide reference letter. can you please guide.


----------



## pavva6608 (Mar 30, 2016)

Iqraaa said:


> lodged 189 visa in ICT SECURITY SPECIALIST on 10th December 2018 medical was done on 24th January 2019, case officer contacted for the first time for employment verification on 23rd April 2019.CO requested for more documents on 22nd march 2019, 3rd query was on 12th june 2019 recently he asked another query on 18th February 2020 my agentâ€s last reply was on 17th march 2020 and now due to this pandemic when can o expect my grant? Please tell me updates regarding offshore grants



Could you please list out details of your CO Contact? Just trying to understand why so many?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Iqraaa said:


> lodged 189 visa in ICT SECURITY SPECIALIST on 10th December 2018 medical was done on 24th January 2019, case officer contacted for the first time for employment verification on 23rd April 2019.CO requested for more documents on 22nd march 2019, 3rd query was on 12th june 2019 recently he asked another query on 18th February 2020 my agent’s last reply was on 17th march 2020 and now due to this pandemic when can o expect my grant? Please tell me updates regarding offshore grants


No one in the world can predict a grant, no matter how long you have been waiting or how many CO contacts you have had 

You have to wait patiently 
Onshore applicants are getting preference from what little data we have but even those are scant 

Cheers


----------



## nikhileshp (Jun 14, 2018)

*Finally received the golden e-mail.*

The long wait is finally over. 

I am happy to share that we received 189 Grant today. Timelines and details in my signature.


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

nikhileshp said:


> The long wait is finally over.
> 
> I am happy to share that we received 189 Grant today. Timelines and details in my signature.


Congrats .. Enjoy your day!


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

Many Congratulations......


nikhileshp said:


> The long wait is finally over.
> 
> I am happy to share that we received 189 Grant today. Timelines and details in my signature.


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

I have got an information from one of the other groups that Australian authorities have confirmed to their local media that all the offshore applications are at hold till further notifications...I hope its not true...anyhow...if anyone has any new updates on it...kindly clarify


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> I have got an information from one of the other groups that Australian authorities have confirmed to their local media that all the offshore applications are at hold till further notifications...I hope its not true...anyhow...if anyone has any new updates on it...kindly clarify


Which group is this can we join 🙂


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

cutiepie25 said:


> Which group is this can we join 🙂


its a watsapp group...Im not its admin, but surely...I may help you out...if you are interested to join....


----------



## P7988 (Apr 30, 2020)

nikhileshp said:


> The long wait is finally over.
> 
> I am happy to share that we received 189 Grant today. Timelines and details in my signature.


Many congratulations 👏 
Are u an offshore applicant?


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> I have got an information from one of the other groups that Australian authorities have confirmed to their local media that all the offshore applications are at hold till further notifications...I hope its not true...anyhow...if anyone has any new updates on it...kindly clarify


Is there any source for this alleged news? Like video, Article..etc? As long as there is no evidence, it's just a rumor.


----------



## nikhileshp (Jun 14, 2018)

P7988 said:


> Many congratulations 👏
> Are u an offshore applicant?


Thanks. Onshore applicant.


----------



## VJ1322 (Jan 6, 2020)

Iqraaa said:


> lodged 189 visa in ICT SECURITY SPECIALIST on 10th December 2018 medical was done on 24th January 2019, case officer contacted for the first time for employment verification on 23rd April 2019.CO requested for more documents on 22nd march 2019, 3rd query was on 12th june 2019 recently he asked another query on 18th February 2020 my agentâ€™s last reply was on 17th march 2020 and now due to this pandemic when can o expect my grant? Please tell me updates regarding offshore grants


My case is exactly same like you.

ICT SECURITY SPECIALIST

Application lodged on October 11th 2018

First CO contact in Jan 2019 replied same month.

Second CO contact in March2019 replied same month. 

I got married in May 2019 and I added my wife in July 2019. CO was quick accepted additional applicant to my main application. Next day asked me to pay the fees for my wife application which I paid the same day and very next day asked me to submit the additional documents for my wife. I submitted everything on Aug 1st 2019. Already 9 months completed and 10th month started after I submitted all required documents but no CO contact yet. 

My Indian PCC and AFP are expired this Jan, so I already got new Indian PCC and new AFP and uploaded them before CO ask me. 

My medicals are also expired as my medicals was done on Jan 2019. Waiting for the CO contact on this. 

Total wait time is 19-20 months from the date of my application lodged. 

This is very very long wait.

I don't know when my wait will come to an end.


----------



## VJ1322 (Jan 6, 2020)

*189 Visa*

Hi NB,

Any idea on my query please.

" ICT SECURITY SPECIALIST

Application lodged on October 11th 2018

First CO contact in Jan 2019 replied same month.

Second CO contact in March2019 replied same month.

I got married in May 2019 and I added my wife in July 2019. CO was quick accepted additional applicant to my main application. Next day asked me to pay the fees for my wife application which I paid the same day and very next day asked me to submit the additional documents for my wife. I submitted everything on Aug 1st 2019. Already 9 months completed and 10th month started after I submitted all required documents but no CO contact yet.

My Indian PCC and AFP are expired this Jan, so I already got new Indian PCC and new AFP and uploaded them before CO ask me.

My medicals are also expired as my medicals was done on Jan 2019. Waiting for the CO contact on this.

Total wait time is 19-20 months from the date of my application lodged.

This is very very long wait.

I don't know when my wait will come to an end. "

I am in Australia and my wife is in still in India. So she is an offshore applicant and I am onshore. So is this might be a reason for late?

Thanks NB.


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

Hi Guys,
Anyone got grant recently?


----------



## MateDownUnder (Jan 23, 2020)

ashok.bharatsharma said:


> I gave them a call. I was informed that the processing time is between 3-4 weeks.
> You can call them during the business hours and expedite the application. You should call them on the help desk number 132 011. This is a 24 X 7 numbers, but to get your file expedited, you need to call only between Mon-Fri.


Have you heard back? Every time I call I was given same response as we have lot of applications to process. Last week when I called, they said they are processing first week of April and same thing when I called today.

I also asked since I already applied weeks back(17th Apr), can I claim for medical services before grant of medicare number and it was a No. But I guess we would be paying Medicare fee though from the day we applied for PR.


----------



## ashok.bharatsharma (Apr 15, 2019)

MateDownUnder said:


> Have you heard back? Every time I call I was given same response as we have lot of applications to process. Last week when I called, they said they are processing first week of April and the same thing when I called today.
> 
> I also asked since I already applied weeks back(17th Apr), can I claim for medical services before granting of medicare number and it was a No. But I guess we would be paying Medicare fee though from the day we applied for PR.


I received my card after 3.5 weeks of applying. I called them in the 3rd week and got the confirmation that the application has been processed. The guy informed me that he cannot give me the medicare number as I called on the weekend, but if I go to the medical center which accepts electronic medicare reference, I can state my full name and date of birth to them and I should be able to avail the services. 
Best would be to wait for 3 weeks and call them. 

lane:


----------



## gary26779 (Sep 11, 2019)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> I have got information from one of the other groups that Australian authorities have confirmed to their local media that all the offshore applications are at hold till further notifications...I hope its not true...anyhow...if anyone has any new updates on it...kindly clarify


That is correct. None of the offshore applications was granted. Only a few offshore Student Visas were granted, but there is no point because students can't enter Australia anyway.


----------



## gary26779 (Sep 11, 2019)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> I have got an information from one of the other groups that Australian authorities have confirmed to their local media that all the offshore applications are at hold till further notifications...I hope its not true...anyhow...if anyone has any new updates on it...kindly clarify


Correct. Only a few offshore Student Visa were granted, but they cannot enter Australia anyway, still have to wait until travel ban was lifted


----------



## veeee (Aug 7, 2019)

Hi all!

Been lurking this forum for the past year or so, ever since I'm starting to collect points for 189. Pleased to share that I just got my grant today. My journey has been full of luck and fortunate events. Even though I haven't actively asked any question, many of the information exchange here has been helpful in many ways.

These are my key dates:
- 05/08/2019: ACS result: 261399 - Software & Applications programmers (nec)
- 06/08/2019: EOI: 80 points (Aus bachelor, 1 year exp, NAATI CCL, PY, superior english)
- 11/11/2019: Points updated: 90 points (no partner)
- 10/01/2020: Invited
- 18/02/2020: Lodged: Onshore
- 12/03/2020: Medical exam
- 16/03/2020: CO Contact: Form 80 & Medical exam
- 17/03/2020: Medical exam gone through to Immi
- 18/03/2020: Responded to CO with form 80
- 11/05/2020: Granted

Even though our cases are all different and we all have different circumstances, I just want to say to all those who are waiting: Don't lose hope. Push through while accepting this wait as the new normal. Grants are still coming out, and the PR status will eventually be worth all of your efforts.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

veeee said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Been lurking this forum for the past year or so, ever since I'm starting to collect points for 189. Pleased to share that I just got my grant today. My journey has been full of luck and fortunate events. Even though I haven't actively asked any question, many of the information exchange here has been helpful in many ways.
> 
> ...


Congratulations mate!


----------



## walxy42 (Jan 11, 2020)

Huge
congrats 
bro!!!



veeee said:


> hi all!
> 
> Been lurking this forum for the past year or so, ever since i'm starting to collect points for 189. Pleased to share that i just got my grant today. My journey has been full of luck and fortunate events. Even though i haven't actively asked any question, many of the information exchange here has been helpful in many ways.
> 
> ...


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

veeee said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Been lurking this forum for the past year or so, ever since I'm starting to collect points for 189. Pleased to share that I just got my grant today. My journey has been full of luck and fortunate events. Even though I haven't actively asked any question, many of the information exchange here has been helpful in many ways.
> 
> ...


Congratulations mate. Good on you! 
Hoping to hear the same news soon. Had my CO contact on 26th feb and responded on the same day. Just waiting now...


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

Hi,
I have a query related to child visa.
I had received my 189 visa grant in Feb 2020 with one year of entry date ie., Feb 2021. I didn't inform DIBP for the pregnancy of my wife as I didn't wanted to delay the visa grant and my travel. But now due to this Covid -19 pandemic situation is tough in Australia as well.
Now my baby girl is born one week back and I am processing her birth certificate and than later on her passport for visa process. I am planning to process her child visa sub class 101.
Could anyone please suggest me how much time Child visa 101 would actually take if someone has processed their child visa?
Is this the only option for child to accompany us to Australia or any other option with shorter timeline !!
Is there any alternative way for me to take my baby along with me before award of child visa!!
Please suggest !!
Cheers !

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeon191 (Aug 16, 2018)

I am please to say I got my PR grant today. Its been a very long journey but happy to see a positive outcome out of this. I will try summarize my journey so maybe someone can take some hope in this hopeless situation:

June 2018- Got assessed as Engineering Technologist through my bachelors degree.

July 2018- lodged EOI with 70 points.

Nov 2018- updated Eoi with Natti to 75 points

June 2019- No invite, point thershold went up to 80, used my Masters degree and 1 year work experience to get my skill assesment as an ICT Business Analyst through ACS.

July 2019- Lodged new EOI with 80 points (extra 5 points from my 1 year AU work experience).


Nov 2019- My points went to 90 due to me being a single applicant(DOE of July 2019 remained)

Jan 2020- Received invitation to apply for 189

Feb 2020- Lodged visa application

Mar 2020 -


----------



## Zeon191 (Aug 16, 2018)

I am please to say I got my PR grant today. Its been a very long journey but happy to see a positive outcome out of this. I will try summarize my journey so maybe someone can take some hope in this times of hopelessness:

June 2018- Got assessed as Engineering Technologist through my bachelors degree.

July 2018- lodged EOI with 70 points.

Nov 2018- updated Eoi with Natti to 75 points

June 2019- No invite, point thershold went up to 80, used my Masters degree and 1 year work experience to get my skill assesment as an ICT Business Analyst through ACS.

July 2019- Lodged new EOI with 80 points (extra 5 points from my 1 year AU work experience).


Nov 2019- My points went to 90 due to me being a single applicant(DOE of July 2019 remained)

Jan 2020- Received invitation to apply for 189

Feb 2020- Lodged visa application

Mar 2020 - Got CO contact for additional documents

May 2020- Received Grant

As you can tell its been almost a 2 year journey with lots of ups and downs. But if you perceiver and keep at it you will reach your goal.


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

Zeon191 said:


> I am please to say I got my PR grant today. Its been a very long journey but happy to see a positive outcome out of this. I will try summarize my journey so maybe someone can take some hope in this times of hopelessness:
> 
> June 2018- Got assessed as Engineering Technologist through my bachelors degree.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!! :clap2::clap2:
Would you mind telling about the additional documents they asked for?


----------



## Zeon191 (Aug 16, 2018)

CO asked for my Form 80 documemt.


----------



## Sak1211 (Jan 26, 2017)

Congratulation! @Zeon191 
. Can you confirm if you are onshore applicant or offshore?


----------



## ilovetaufu (Jan 13, 2016)

Zeon191 said:


> I am please to say I got my PR grant today. Its been a very long journey but happy to see a positive outcome out of this. I will try summarize my journey so maybe someone can take some hope in this times of hopelessness:
> 
> June 2018- Got assessed as Engineering Technologist through my bachelors degree.
> 
> ...


Heya, wanted to check, did you do the medical check before lodging the visa application? Or did you wait for them to contact you for it?


----------



## Zeon191 (Aug 16, 2018)

I am an onshore applicant.

I did my medicals before CO contact in Jan 2020, didn't wait since this was before COVID 19 lockdown.


----------



## Iqraaa (Feb 15, 2020)

In case of rejection of 189 visa application on the basis of allegation of bogus documents can we go for appeal?
What's it's scope? 
If the case officer has mentioned in the refusal that the case is not reviewable still we have a chance for appeal or not?


----------



## Ksvr (Jul 28, 2019)

Iqraaa said:


> In case of rejection of 189 visa application on the basis of allegation of bogus documents can we go for appeal?
> What's it's scope?
> If the case officer has mentioned in the refusal that the case is not reviewable still we have a chance for appeal or not?


 it is difficult to tell as what to do based on such limited info. Just explain the things in detail so experts can suggest..


----------



## akkash (Dec 12, 2018)

Asking for a friend,

He is an electrical engineer and will complete 1 year experience in NSW on 2nd July. He has already assessed his degree 1 year ago. Does he now need to get the experience assessed by Engineers Australia? Is EA assessmnet required by DoHA? Also, can he lodge his 190 EOI on the 2nd of July as well. Please let me know. Thank you.


----------



## Actvisa (Mar 15, 2020)

Experience assessment from EA is not mandatory. There are vast majority of applicants who got the grant without EA relevant work experience assessment. Only skill assessment letter is sufficient. However, some people may suggest that getting experience assessment from EA can expedite the visa grant process (No evidence of this however).


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Actvisa said:


> Experience assessment from EA is not mandatory. There are vast majority of applicants who got the grant without EA relevant work experience assessment. Only skill assessment letter is sufficient. However, some people may suggest that getting experience assessment from EA can expedite the visa grant process (No evidence of this however).


Applicants get their experience assessed not for faster grant but for peace of mind
If you don’t get assessed, the chances that CO can reject your experience as not relevant is higher

Cheers


----------



## Actvisa (Mar 15, 2020)

Thanks NB you are correct. Still I would say that Unlike ACS, Relevant Experience Assessment from EA is not mandatory. Isn’t it? The majority of applicants don’t go for experience assessment from EA due to various reasons. However, it’s the choice of the applicants if he wants this peace of mind.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Actvisa said:


> Thanks NB you are correct. Still I would say that Unlike ACS, Relevant Experience Assessment from EA is not mandatory. Isn’t it? The majority of applicants don’t go for experience assessment from EA due to various reasons. However, it’s the choice of the applicants if he wants this peace of mind.


The question of peace of mind arises only because it’s optional


Cheers


----------



## prince234509 (May 16, 2020)

Sumisundar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My hubby has applied for ACS and they are asking why the organization is unable to give reference letter. he have approached all his organization and only wipro responded. There is no response from any other employer..But in regards with TCS BPO, there is no response and all the emails from which he got his f&F is discontinued and asked him to login to alumni portal but he is unable to login to alumni portal and no response to the tcikets whcih was created. DID anyoone in the forum worked in TCS Bpo and got their reference letter from TCS or atleast did you guys got any response. IF so please help with the contact details.
> 
> if none of his employer responds, what we have to update to ACS. Because ACS has asked him to submit the evidence on why employer is unable to provide reference letter. can you please guide.


Did Wipro provide the reference letter for ACS? and on which email they replied? I am also looking for a reference letter from Wipro. Please help me with this.


----------



## redpill (Dec 14, 2018)

HI Guys, I have a small question

I applied for 190 (WA) on April 2019. At that time I used Indian PCC issued on 18/09/2018 (as its valied for 1 year right?). Then I received invitation and lodged my application July 2019 using same Indian PCC (as at that time it was valid). 
Months have passed I had one response from CO about recently issued Aussie AFP NPC (btw it was valid when I lodged) and I submitted asap. Now I'm worried as my Indian PCC will be expired


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

redpill said:


> HI Guys, I have a small question
> 
> I applied for 190 (WA) on April 2019. At that time I used Indian PCC issued on 18/09/2018 (as its valied for 1 year right?). Then I received invitation and lodged my application July 2019 using same Indian PCC (as at that time it was valid).
> Months have passed I had one response from CO about recently issued Aussie AFP NPC (btw it was valid when I lodged) and I submitted asap. Now I'm worried as my Indian PCC will be expired


As long as you have not spent more than 30 days residing in India after 18/09/2019 (the day it expires), your indian PCC will remain valid. CO usually would request AFP less than 1 year to be renewed. It's completely normal.


----------



## redpill (Dec 14, 2018)

Thank you.
My question was, if my PCC was valid (less than a year old) when I lodged but not anymore (as time has passed) will they ask me new PCC? In that case should get one before they ask?


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

redpill said:


> Thank you.
> My question was, if my PCC was valid (less than a year old) when I lodged but not anymore (as time has passed) will they ask me new PCC? In that case should get one before they ask?


Hi, did you spend more than 30 days after 18/09/2019 in India? If yes, then prepare a new one. If not, then wait for CO to ask for it or not. CO has the final say.


----------



## redpill (Dec 14, 2018)

JennyWang said:


> Hi, did you spend more than 30 days after 18/09/2019 in India? If yes, then prepare a new one. If not, then wait for CO to ask for it or not. CO has the final say.


No I havent been back in past 3 years. 
Thanks mate


----------



## Maideen (Nov 19, 2018)

Hi Everyone,

Please find the complete details about my 189-PR visa.
1. I lodged my visa on 26 December 2018 and received the confirmation as Received with the attachment
2. First CO contact : Date-28 March 2019Request for sending the PTE score to DHA onlineAFP police verification for other names - Myself & SpouseEmployee referral letter with a specific format. I submitted all the documents*by April 2019

3. Second CO contact: Date-30 Sept 2019Request to get a new medical examination - Myself & SpouseWe submitted the medical examination which we used for our previous visa-482 as it was having the validity at that time*Medicals done and submitted all the documents*by October 2019**

4. My passport has been renewed by November 2019 and I updated the same and this is nothing to do with Co contact

Now My daughter Medical has got expired. Is tere a way to renew it before CO asks for it?


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

Maideen said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Please find the complete details about my 189-PR visa.
> 1. I lodged my visa on 26 December 2018 and received the confirmation as Received with the attachment
> ...


I don't think you can renew it until you get a new HAP ID assigned by CO.

Cheers,


----------



## Maideen (Nov 19, 2018)

Hi Jenny,

Thanks for the reply.
Also I am waiting for a very long time for 17 months as of now. Is tere a way to contact the Case officer or escalate this case.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Maideen said:


> Hi Jenny,
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> Also I am waiting for a very long time for 17 months as of now. Is tere a way to contact the Case officer or escalate this case.


You can use the feedback form on DHA website 
But it’s just for your satisfaction that you have done something 
Don’t expect any results or action

Cheers


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

Maideen said:


> Hi Jenny,
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> Also I am waiting for a very long time for 17 months as of now. Is tere a way to contact the Case officer or escalate this case.


Are you onshore or offshore? offshore applicants may not be prioritized right now...


----------



## Maideen (Nov 19, 2018)

I applied from Offshore but I am staying at Onsite from 2015. 
My 457 visa got expired by 2018 went to India applied PR and now again Australia with 482 visa.


----------



## nacalen (Sep 30, 2019)

The processing time has been updated to 13 and 14 months


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

Hi guys, I am currently awaiting for my 189 visa grant which I lodged offshore last March2,2020. I currently have a visitor visa as well which expires on June2020. I will be needing to fly to Australia on November2020 to visit an important person in my life. Just want to ask, what will be the implications if I apply for another tourist visa? 

In the scenario wherein my 189 is granted and then my tourist visa gets granted second, will my 189 get cancelled? Is it risky to apply for another tourist visa while waiting for a 189 grant? Is it doable? Thanks in advance for the advise!


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

I don't think there is a problem of doing so whatsoever!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

cutiepie25 said:


> Hi guys, I am currently awaiting for my 189 visa grant which I lodged offshore last March2,2020. I currently have a visitor visa as well which expires on June2020. I will be needing to fly to Australia on November2020 to visit an important person in my life. Just want to ask, what will be the implications if I apply for another tourist visa?
> 
> In the scenario wherein my 189 is granted and then my tourist visa gets granted second, will my 189 get cancelled? Is it risky to apply for another tourist visa while waiting for a 189 grant? Is it doable? Thanks in advance for the advise!


If your second tourist visa is issued after the 189, then the 189 will stand cancelled 
If the second tourist visa is issued first, then you are safe

So as long as you are quick and agile, you maybe able to cancel the tourist visa application, the moment your 189 is issued
But a minor risk nevertheless if you are really unlucky 

Cheers


----------



## pratiksawant10 (May 12, 2019)

Hi all,

I recently completed my medicals and my health status got updated to: 

*health clearance provided -- no action required*

Does this mean a Case officer is assigned? If not do we get notified once a case office gets assigned?

Cheers,
Pratik


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pratiksawant10 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I recently completed my medicals and my health status got updated to:
> 
> ...


There is a separate team which looks after Medicals exclusively 
Not all case officers announce themselves 
Most prefer to work in the background and contact you only if they need some documents else they give a direct grant

Cheers


----------



## Jattt (Nov 21, 2019)

hi everyone,
I have just lodged my 189 application today as Registered Nurse and have got the medical appointment in two weeks. what do you guys reckon i can expect the grant. I have submitted all the documents they ask while lodging but they did not ask me to fill any form. Do you guys think i should get any of the forms ready?
TIA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jattt said:


> hi everyone,
> I have just lodged my 189 application today as Registered Nurse and have got the medical appointment in two weeks. what do you guys reckon i can expect the grant. I have submitted all the documents they ask while lodging but they did not ask me to fill any form. Do you guys think i should get any of the forms ready?
> TIA
> 
> ...


Upload a form 80

Cheers


----------



## Jattt (Nov 21, 2019)

NB said:


> Upload a form 80
> 
> Cheers



Thanks mate, do you know if we can predict the grant day or it just depends on CO?
TIA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jattt said:


> Thanks mate, do you know if we can predict the grant day or it just depends on CO?
> TIA
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No one can predict the grant
It depends on the complexity of your case and the strength of the evidence that you have submitted 

Cheers


----------



## Maideen (Nov 19, 2018)

Hi Everyone,

I have a query. Currently I am in Australia in 482-Visa and I have lodged my 189 visa from Offshore.
I lodged my 189 visa on dec 2018 and still waiting for grant.
Now due to travel restriction I am not sure whether I will get the grant before end of 2020 being offshore applicant.
My worry is my current 482 visa will expire on Jan 30 2021. Can I able to apply for Bridging Visa A as I am Onshore at present or it is restricted for me as I lodged my visa from Offshore.
Please explain me for this situation.
Thanks


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

Friend who is a nurse got 186 direct PR approved within 2 weeks, I think loads of capacity for PR processing is taken by these medical direct entries.

Something to have in mind too, it's not just people applying independently.


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

Maideen said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have a query. Currently I am in Australia in 482-Visa and I have lodged my 189 visa from Offshore.
> I lodged my 189 visa on dec 2018 and still waiting for grant.
> ...


There is Bridging Visa D which might be suitable for you but I'll strongly suggest you contact prestigous migration lawyer to help you do it.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Maideen said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have a query. Currently I am in Australia in 482-Visa and I have lodged my 189 visa from Offshore.
> I lodged my 189 visa on dec 2018 and still waiting for grant.
> ...


I doubt if you can avail any of the Bridging Visas as your 189 Visa application was made from offshore. Bridging visas are only applicable when you are onshore and are applying / about to apply for another substantive visa. I guess you will have to travel back and await the decision of 189 Visa.

Also, an onshore visa application is decided only when the applicant is onshore. I'm not sure if the same holds good or offshore applications as well. If it does, it is in your best interest to travel back. Either ways, do consult a good MARA agent.



JennyWang said:


> There is Bridging Visa D which might be suitable for you but I'll strongly suggest you contact prestigous migration lawyer to help you do it.


BVD validity is only 5 days and is given for anyone whose is expired or about to expire in 3 days to apply for a substantive visa while being on BVD. OP cannot avail this option.


----------



## Jattt (Nov 21, 2019)

NB said:


> Upload a form 80
> 
> Cheers



Hi guys, 
I was about to fill up form 80 and i went to see my previous form 80 that i used while lodging my 485 visa and realised that i have forgot to add one of the jobs that i did in the past (mentioned on the previous form 80 but did not mentioned in current application) and also there is a mismatch in address history. My question is that should i just fill up form 80 as per my current application or should i change the details on the current application (not sure if we can do that)
Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jattt said:


> Hi guys,
> I was about to fill up form 80 and i went to see my previous form 80 that i used while lodging my 485 visa and realised that i have forgot to add one of the jobs that i did in the past (mentioned on the previous form 80 but did not mentioned in current application) and also there is a mismatch in address history. My question is that should i just fill up form 80 as per my current application or should i change the details on the current application (not sure if we can do that)
> Thanks
> 
> ...


You should always be truthful 

If you have missed some answer in the current application, you can upload a form 1023 and give the correct answer

Cheers


----------



## RamyaValluripalli (Nov 12, 2019)

Any idea on PR approval for offshore applicants? When will processing for offshore applicants resume? Any forums where we have updates or discussions specific to offshore..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

RamyaValluripalli said:


> Any idea on PR approval for offshore applicants? When will processing for offshore applicants resume? Any forums where we have updates or discussions specific to offshore..


Officially it’s not closed
Healthcare applicants are getting approved 
So you will not get any concrete information in any forum 
What you will get is gossip, which has no relevance 

Cheers


----------



## ukkhan20 (Feb 9, 2020)

Would like to hear from people about their experience after invitation, particularly those who got invited without claiming any experience points.

For example, if it matters you are unemployed/employed in different occupation while the 189 application is being processed ?

Thanks.


----------



## RamyaValluripalli (Nov 12, 2019)

Thanks NB


----------



## anujtaya (Sep 17, 2019)

My agent has posted today that tge immigration atarted granting offshore permanent visas. Fingers crossed 🤞🤞


----------



## kusingh01 (Feb 12, 2018)

*POST PR Related group*

Hi Guys, Those who are yet to travel to Australia AFTER their PR grant, please join Telegram group below for information related to quarantine, housing, rentals etc. No Jobs, Ads, PR, IELTS/PTE related stuff should be discussed. 

t.me/joinchat/OABOjhuy5U3cffCzC2rxaw


----------



## kusingh01 (Feb 12, 2018)

Hi,

Has any PR holder been in quarantine recently in Australia? If yes, can you confirm who is bearing the cost ?

Thanks


----------



## pineapple_ (Jan 16, 2020)

kusingh01 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has any PR holder been in quarantine recently in Australia? If yes, can you confirm who is bearing the cost ?
> 
> Thanks


I believe the government pays for returning residents' hotel quarantine


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

kusingh01 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has any PR holder been in quarantine recently in Australia? If yes, can you confirm who is bearing the cost ?
> 
> Thanks


The official information:

https://www.smartraveller.gov.au/while-youre-away/returning-australia

(and yes, you're classed as a returning traveller if you have PR, as visitors and other temporary residents are still not permitted to land)


----------



## pavva6608 (Mar 30, 2016)

anujtaya said:


> My agent has posted today that tge immigration atarted granting offshore permanent visas. Fingers crossed 🤞🤞



Anyone received recently from offshore, how can he be so sure of that? I’m too waiting for the grant, CO contact was on Marc 17th and replied on the same day.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ak1801 (Aug 10, 2019)

pavva6608 said:


> Anyone received recently from offshore, how can he be so sure of that? I’m too waiting for the grant, CO contact was on Marc 17th and replied on the same day.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When did you Lodged your Visa? And what did CO contact for?


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

pavva6608 said:


> anujtaya said:
> 
> 
> > My agent has posted today that tge immigration atarted granting offshore permanent visas. Fingers crossed 🤞🤞
> ...


What agent is this and is the occupation grants for healthcare occupations only?


----------



## rkprabaece (Mar 15, 2017)

pavva6608 said:


> Anyone received recently from offshore, how can he be so sure of that? I’m too waiting for the grant, CO contact was on Marc 17th and replied on the same day.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My last CO contact was on 6th Dec 2019 . That was for my child's medicals. Completed the medicals on 11th Dec 2019. No further CO contacts. waiting since then. almost 6 months now.....


----------



## rkprabaece (Mar 15, 2017)

rkprabaece said:


> My last CO contact was on 6th Dec 2019 . That was for my child's medicals. Completed the medicals on 11th Dec 2019. No further CO contacts. waiting since then. almost 6 months now.....


I am currently in offshore btw. applied the 189 application onsite


----------



## anujtaya (Sep 17, 2019)

pavva6608 said:


> anujtaya said:
> 
> 
> > My agent has posted today that tge immigration atarted granting offshore permanent visas. Fingers crossed 🤞🤞
> ...


It was for offshore partner visa. 😎


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

@ pavva, that's great news. Thanks for sharing. I expected over a month ago that they're gonna start to issue grants for the offshores from the next financial year, which is the next 1st of July.


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

Hamadeh said:


> @ pavva, that's great news. Thanks for sharing. I expected over a month ago that they're gonna start to issue grants for the offshores from the next financial year, which is the next 1st of July.


Are you offshore too for 189?


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

cutiepie25 said:


> Are you offshore too for 189?


190. Btw, I also speculate that this month June will be for partner visa, according to the pavva's response, it make sense as there might be lots of urgent travel, and they give priority to them as you probably know, but both 190 and 189 as I said above.


----------



## amitabhr791 (Jan 30, 2019)

Hamadeh said:


> @ pavva, that's great news. Thanks for sharing. I expected over a month ago that they're gonna start to issue grants for the offshores from the next financial year, which is the next 1st of July.


Is it just a guess that they will resume granting PRs to offshore applicants from 1-July or you have some confirmed news from some source?


----------



## nacalen (Sep 30, 2019)

amitabhr791 said:


> Is it just a guess that they will resume granting PRs to offshore applicants from 1-July or you have some confirmed news from some source?


Everything is just guessing atm. For non-medical related occupations seems like even onshore people are not getting grants as well.


----------



## msim87 (Apr 9, 2020)

nacalen said:


> Everything is just guessing atm. For non-medical related occupations seems like even onshore people are not getting grants as well.



You’re right. There’s no progress at all. According to my immi agent, all the recent PR grants have been ALL for medical occupations. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

amitabhr791 said:


> Is it just a guess that they will resume granting PRs to offshore applicants from 1-July or you have some confirmed news from some source?



This is my expectation as I said a month ago. By the way, I anticipated that not only because it's the financial year beginning, but also it marks the third stage of uplifting the lockdown & border closures afterward. Also, uni students are more likely to back to universities after that date (this one about students from official news)


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

This is also depending on the widespread of coronavirus. For example, if the situation reversed (hopefully not), why would they issue grants for offshores in that case. But if, on the other hand, the situation remains the same as current and lockdown uplifted, why wouldn't they issue grants and invite more people. Hence, as long as there is no reason that affects the country they will issue grants to offshores and receive more people! 

(again this is my personal perspective and my guessing).


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

Hi All,
Any grants for ANZSCO: 261313 Developer programmer for Onshore applicants in recent days?


----------



## a2020 (Jun 1, 2020)

Hi All,
I'm trying to apply for 190 visa, currently on-shore. My son has dual citizenship. On the first passport where he born, his birthday is 10 June 2010 which match his birth certificate. The second passport is based on the translated copy of the birth certificate, the translated copy is done by the officials in my country and they mistakenly translated it to 10 July 2010 and his passport have this DOB. Now fixing that would take probably years and require a court and be physically present in my country.
My Question if I provide all the facts would that be enough for the case officer. Any insights are very useful.
Many thanks


----------



## Sunild (Jun 10, 2020)

Hello, 

We have lodged our application( 75 pts, mechanical) on feb 11 2019 and haven’t heard anything from CO. My question is, as it’s been 1.5 years nearly with no response Is there a chance that Australian govt can cancel our application and keep the visa fee for themselves. 

Thank you in advance. 
Sunil.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Sunild said:


> Hello,
> 
> We have lodged our application( 75 pts, mechanical) on feb 11 2019 and haven’t heard anything from CO. My question is, as it’s been 1.5 years nearly with no response Is there a chance that Australian govt can cancel our application and keep the visa fee for themselves.
> 
> ...


No, Govt will not cancel your Visa application and keep the fees.

There will be a decision made (grant / refusal) eventually or there may be a CO contact before a decision. It is just a waiting game

All the best..!


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

I wonder when will they resume giving 189 grants to offshores in non-medical field 🙂


----------



## nacalen (Sep 30, 2019)

cutiepie25 said:


> I wonder when will they resume giving 189 grants to offshores in non-medical field 🙂


And onshore


----------



## cyhnk (Feb 13, 2018)

Hi everyone,
I have applied for visa189 in April 2019 and still waiting for the grant. I applied as a mechanical engineer with my partner and a lawyer took care of our application. We traveled abroad since then and CO asked for updated police check after our trip. I recently talked with the lawyer and she said everything is fine all you need to do is just wait.

Long story short I was wondering if there are others out there waiting for a long period like us? It's been 14 months and it's getting frustrating to wait. let us hear your waiting times, cheers.


----------



## akkash (Dec 12, 2018)

*189 Confusion*

Hi Everyone,

I applied for my onshore 189 long back (Mar 2019) and still waiting for grant. I got a co contact for adding my wife to application and request for her medicals in Feb 2020 and still awaiting grant eagerly. I have been wondering about this one thing for a long time: In the application I said yes to been employed in a relevant occupation immediately prior to lodging EOI in the past 10 years. Then ticked no under that to claiming points for this experience. I did all this at the advice of the migration agent. 

However, I have been seeing a section in the attach documents titled Evidence of Australian Experience. I have not claimed ANY points for my occupation but I have also not uploaded any documents in this section. The thing is my current job (where I was working while applying) is a graduate engineer position which I was being trained for back then (just joined) and I didn't know to what extent of relevancy it was. I now feel like this job is more related to IT and Systems Engineering than my field (Electrical) however I also did complete a 7 months role as an intern electrical engineer at a company prior to this. I have not uploaded any documents of the jobs however I have stated them in FULL DETAIL in the application and in Form 80. Should I be worried about this or will the CO contact if he needs this? My previous co contact did not ask me for any further documents just wife medicals.

Thank you in advance for patiently reading the post and for your reply.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

akkash said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I applied for my onshore 189 long back (Mar 2019) and still waiting for grant. I got a co contact for adding my wife to application and request for her medicals in Feb 2020 and still awaiting grant eagerly. I have been wondering about this one thing for a long time: In the application I said yes to been employed in a relevant occupation immediately prior to lodging EOI in the past 10 years. Then ticked no under that to claiming points for this experience. I did all this at the advice of the migration agent.
> 
> ...


There is no use speculating 
What’s done is done and there is nothing you can do about it at this stage
If you have used a Mara agent, then you have nothing to worry
Wait patiently for the next CO contact or grant

Cheers


----------



## akkash (Dec 12, 2018)

NB said:


> There is no use speculating
> What’s done is done and there is nothing you can do about it at this stage
> If you have used a Mara agent, then you have nothing to worry
> Wait patiently for the next CO contact or grant
> ...


Thank you NB, all this waiting is just getting to me I think. Also, I don't see some MARA agents paying the level of attention they should when assisting with an application and that is why I find it concerning. Hope we all get our grants soon. It has been a long journey so far.


----------



## Bamf (Jul 23, 2019)

Nah. Govt won’t cancel it. You’ll certainly get a decision. Hang in there man. I was once in your shoes. Wait was killing but eventually it came.


----------



## pavva6608 (Mar 30, 2016)

I’m waiting since March 2019, got a CO Contact for US PCC in March 2020 and waiting since then 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jawwadpatel89 (Aug 31, 2018)

Hi,

I am on my bridging visa, applied 189 10 months ago. I am continuously paying for my insurance and I also have Medicare. I called immigration, they said you have to check your bridging visa, we cant confirm that you have to hold private insurance.

Can anyone please share any article or source? Is this mandatory to hold private insurance? If not, where it is written?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jawwadpatel89 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am on my bridging visa, applied 189 10 months ago. I am continuously paying for my insurance and I also have Medicare. I called immigration, they said you have to check your bridging visa, we cant confirm that you have to hold private insurance.
> 
> Can anyone please share any article or source? Is this mandatory to hold private insurance? If not, where it is written?


Best to consult a Mara agent 
It will be way cheaper then the charges you have already paid to the insurance company 

Cheers


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

jawwadpatel89 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am on my bridging visa, applied 189 10 months ago. I am continuously paying for my insurance and I also have Medicare. I called immigration, they said you have to check your bridging visa, we cant confirm that you have to hold private insurance.
> 
> Can anyone please share any article or source? Is this mandatory to hold private insurance? If not, where it is written?


Could you please clarify what private insurance you are on? I'm also curious that you can call up immigration and ask for progress on a specific case because I think they just give you a generic comment. If DHA requests extra documents on your application, they would give you a formal letter called "s56 Request for More Information" and "Request Checklist and Details". Do you have those?


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

jawwadpatel89 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am on my bridging visa, applied 189 10 months ago. I am continuously paying for my insurance and I also have Medicare. I called immigration, they said you have to check your bridging visa, we cant confirm that you have to hold private insurance.
> 
> Can anyone please share any article or source? Is this mandatory to hold private insurance? If not, where it is written?


What kind of private insurance is it? 
OVHC? As far as I know, once you get Medicare, you might be able to cancel your private insurance or keep it depending upon whether you want it or not. 
Check in with a migration agent just to be sure.


----------



## rkprabaece (Mar 15, 2017)

cyhnk said:


> Hi everyone,
> I have applied for visa189 in April 2019 and still waiting for the grant. I applied as a mechanical engineer with my partner and a lawyer took care of our application. We traveled abroad since then and CO asked for updated police check after our trip. I recently talked with the lawyer and she said everything is fine all you need to do is just wait.
> 
> Long story short I was wondering if there are others out there waiting for a long period like us? It's been 14 months and it's getting frustrating to wait. let us hear your waiting times, cheers.


I am waiting since Dec 2018 mate !!! chill !


----------



## Krishna1233 (May 9, 2019)

Hi All,

Need guidance on the infant pr processing 

Myself and my wife granted with AU 189 PR last year june and we are planning to move early next year.

We are blessed with baby boy in Feb this year and I'm trying to understand the process for his application.

Im working in Singapore but currently in India due to covid travel restrictions . I would like to know if its easy to process his PR in India or Singapore.

Please provide your input 

Thanks


----------



## AkshayKumar (Dec 12, 2018)

COVID-19: Australia likely to keep borders closed until 2021, says trade minister


Any idea if this effects PR Grants?


Sent from my HD1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## pavva6608 (Mar 30, 2016)

AkshayKumar said:


> COVID-19: Australia likely to keep borders closed until 2021, says trade minister
> 
> 
> Any idea if this effects PR Grants?
> ...



Australia is unlikely to reopen its border to international travellers until next year but will look to relax entry rules for students and other long-term visitors, Trade Minister Simon Birmingham said on Wednesday


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Krishna1233 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need guidance on the infant pr processing
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your new born. Doesnt matter where you apply, as it's offshore


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AkshayKumar said:


> COVID-19: Australia likely to keep borders closed until 2021, says trade minister
> 
> 
> Any idea if this effects PR Grants?
> ...


Pr holders are allowed to enter even today
Pr grant is being delayed or stopped for offshore applicants in view of the unemployment due to covid
Why add to the unemployment figures, which I concur 

Cheers


----------



## amitabhr791 (Jan 30, 2019)

NB said:


> Pr holders are allowed to enter even today
> Pr grant is being delayed or stopped for offshore applicants in view of the unemployment due to covid
> Why add to the unemployment figures, which I concur
> 
> Cheers


I can understand the "delayed" part. However, what exactly you meant when you said: "stopped". Could they stop(reject) issuing grants to candidates who are waiting after filing their applications?


----------



## RTZRAMIT (Jun 18, 2020)

if you are not claiming any points for work experience, CO wont ask anything about you work and any proof. so chill.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

amitabhr791 said:


> I can understand the "delayed" part. However, what exactly you meant when you said: "stopped". Could they stop(reject) issuing grants to candidates who are waiting after filing their applications?


Stopped in this context means put on hold indefinitely 

Cheers


----------



## Jattt (Nov 21, 2019)

hi guys i have lodged 189 visa last month and have done my medical last week. How long you guys reckon it will take for final grant (onshore Registered nurse)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jattt said:


> hi guys i have lodged 189 visa last month and have done my medical last week. How long you guys reckon it will take for final grant (onshore Registered nurse)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The department is prioritising health worker grants
So hopefully you shouldn’t have a long wait
No one can predict an exact time frame if that’s what you are looking for 

Cheers


----------



## BrownFish (Jun 24, 2020)

Hi. 

I have applied my for my 189 back in january. then CO contacted me asking for medicals and police checks.

I did medicals and police checks.

The thing is I grew up in Italy, and lived in BD for 4 years before moving here in Australia. I've lived here in australia for almost 7 years. So basically the only countries I've lived in the past 10 years are Australia and BD.

This means I have to provide PCC only for BD and Australia. Italy doesn't count since it was more than 10 years ago. The thing I am curios about is that I have mentioned my addresses and living history in the form80. I haven't provided my older passports but I did provide details of them in form 80.

Will this be a problem? Will I need to provide proof of addresses showing that I lived in Italy more than 10 years ago? So far I was asked to provide from CO contact, medicals which I did and australian afp check and other countries pcc, which for my calculations I did. I am just scared that they may go like ah we need italian PCC that's why we will reject your application or this will create complications.

Otherwise I have applied everything with the best of my knowledge. professional year, pte naati skills assessment etc.

I was on 90 points.


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

This is overthinking, relax man. Worst case scenario, he/she contact you for clarification. If you wanna be on the safe side, email them, and simply state/update info in form 80 and declare the info about Italy. Buona notte!


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

BrownFish said:


> Hi.
> 
> I have applied my for my 189 back in january. then CO contacted me asking for medicals and police checks.
> 
> ...


PCC is required for your stay longer than 12 months in the last 10 years only for 189. So relax, there is no issue with regards to your stay in Italy 11 years ago.

If in case some details are required, CO will ask for it, but as of now, your documentation seems complete with what you've said.

All the best..!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

fugitive_4u said:


> PCC is required for your stay longer than 12 months in the last 10 years only for 189. So relax, there is no issue with regards to your stay in Italy 11 years ago.
> 
> If in case some details are required, CO will ask for it, but as of now, your documentation seems complete with what you've said.
> 
> All the best..!


Chances of being asked for Italy PCC is very high
You should explore and keep the paperwork ready in case you need to apply for one

Cheers


----------



## jawwadpatel89 (Aug 31, 2018)

Hi,

My partner medical expired, how often they asked for medical? I know its up to case officer but how often they ask for remedical? Can I reuse my old Hapid? Or I have to wait?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jawwadpatel89 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My partner medical expired, how often they asked for medical? I know its up to case officer but how often they ask for remedical? Can I reuse my old Hapid? Or I have to wait?
> 
> Thanks


You cannot reuse the old hapid
The CO has to generate a new one 
No one in the world can guess if the CO will ask you or not to redo it

Cheers


----------



## MateDownUnder (Jan 23, 2020)

Hey guys, Could you please share any link or document that says you don't have to take private medical insurance when you get Medicare? I am currently on 485 and was paying for private med insurance. But recently I got my medicare after applying for PR(still under processing). I couldn't find anywhere on the home affairs website that says I can discontinue my private Health insurance upon receiving Medicare. I am still on 485 visa and NOT on bridging visa. I dialed immigration department, operator said that since your visa states that you should have private insurance, i should continue to paying for private insurance AND i felt she wasn't too confident saying that. 

Cheers!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

MateDownUnder said:


> Hey guys, Could you please share any link or document that says you don't have to take private medical insurance when you get Medicare? I am currently on 485 and was paying for private med insurance. But recently I got my medicare after applying for PR(still under processing). I couldn't find anywhere on the home affairs website that says I can discontinue my private Health insurance upon receiving Medicare. I am still on 485 visa and NOT on bridging visa. I dialed immigration department, operator said that since your visa states that you should have private insurance, i should continue to paying for private insurance AND i felt she wasn't too confident saying that.
> 
> Cheers!


I was on 457 which had a private health insurance condition 
The day I applied for my 189, I applied for the medicare card and once I got it, I discontinued my private health insurance 
I faced no problems

Cheers


----------



## MateDownUnder (Jan 23, 2020)

NB said:


> I was on 457 which had a private health insurance condition
> The day I applied for my 189, I applied for the medicare card and once I got it, I discontinued my private health insurance
> I faced no problems
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB. Though do you have any link or resource that says so? Thanks again NB


----------



## completenonsensewhat (Feb 19, 2020)

MateDownUnder said:


> Thanks NB. Though do you have any link or resource that says so? Thanks again NB


Yes, I have had a different experience. Technically I was on a 482 visa with a Private health insurance. However, as soon as i applied for a PR and enrolled in Medicare, I didnt cancel the private health. The reason was because even after the PR app, I wasnt on a bridging Visa and still on a 482 visa. 

That's something you should consider too. I honestly dont think it would matter much if your PR gets granted. If you want to stay true to your visa conditions, read the fine print 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper00 (May 3, 2020)

MateDownUnder said:


> Thanks NB. Though do you have any link or resource that says so? Thanks again NB


Oh, I understand what you are talking about. Mate, worry no more! I'll walk you through using rock-solid logic, I just need your full participation cause there will be a few things I am going to have a wild guess about. 

So, apparently, your 485 subclass visa has a condition (correct me if I am wrong, and by wrong I mean if you *REALLY*, I mean really have a condition that you need to HAVE A PRIVATE INSURANCE - in contrast to "maintain adequate health insurance") - Maintain health insurance (visa condition 8501). This condition means that you must *maintain* adequate health insurance while you are in Australia. Reciprocal health arrangements may not be adequate.

I am not aware of what is your current health insurance (if you would have provided your cover, membership number, your residence address, your DOB - so I could call them and specify these details for you). Thus, that's where you need to do some research on your own.

Nevertheless, there is a well-known website:

https://www.health.gov.au/health-topics/medicare

There you can download a current Medical Benefits Schedule - a list of services covered by Medicare and compare them to the list of services your current private insurance provides to you. I believe you have chosen your current insurance to comply with the minimum requirements of both subclass visa and Department of Home Affairs and tried not to choose redundant services or additional coverage. In other words, the list of services provided by your current insurance company covers all your needs based on your country of origin, personal circumstances, family composition, etc. 

Now you just compare both lists of services (from private insurance and Medicare) and make a conclusion. If some of the services are absent or not provided by Medicare then Medicare is not adequate health insurance for you. As a consequence, you need to maintain your private insurance to comply with visa requirements. 

For example, if your private fund offers you full dental coverage (which could be a condition set up by DHA for citizens of certain countries(?)) or everyday yoga training (for some nations this is essential to maintain cultural\spirutial fitment), and Medicare does not provide these services unless you appeal to Government with a request to include them into your coverage because why not. These are examples of why it could be deemed not to be adequate.


----------



## completenonsensewhat (Feb 19, 2020)

chipper00 said:


> Oh, I understand what you are talking about. Mate, worry no more! I'll walk you through using rock-solid logic, I just need your full participation cause there will be a few things I am going to have a wild guess about.
> 
> So, apparently, your 485 subclass visa has a condition (correct me if I am wrong, and by wrong I mean if you *REALLY*, I mean really have a condition that you need to HAVE A PRIVATE INSURANCE - in contrast to "maintain adequate health insurance") - Maintain health insurance (visa condition 8501). This condition means that you must *maintain* adequate health insurance while you are in Australia. Reciprocal health arrangements may not be adequate.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the well-researched and logical conclusion. I think you are right. It's because of the Medicare coverage that one doesn't really need to stay on Private Health between a 482 to PR timperiod.


----------



## MateDownUnder (Jan 23, 2020)

chipper00 said:


> Oh, I understand what you are talking about. Mate, worry no more! I'll walk you through using rock-solid logic, I just need your full participation cause there will be a few things I am going to have a wild guess about.
> 
> So, apparently, your 485 subclass visa has a condition (correct me if I am wrong, and by wrong I mean if you *REALLY*, I mean really have a condition that you need to HAVE A PRIVATE INSURANCE - in contrast to "maintain adequate health insurance") - Maintain health insurance (visa condition 8501). This condition means that you must *maintain* adequate health insurance while you are in Australia. Reciprocal health arrangements may not be adequate.
> 
> ...



That was a weirdly funny reply. Loved it. Thanks for that.
I do understand the wordings "Adequate health insurance" and in terms of what my policy covers: https://www.nib.com.au/docs/iman-budget-visitor-cover-factsheet

So, I guess Medicare provides me more benefits than the private insurance that I have.

My concern is the call that I had with immigration department. She did say to continue the private insurance which doesn't make sense. I want to cancel my private insurance and save some 230$ quarterly. That's why searched the entire homeaffairs website to back up my claim as to why I cancelled my private insurance.


----------



## chipper00 (May 3, 2020)

MateDownUnder said:


> That was a weirdly funny reply. Loved it. Thanks for that.
> I do understand the wordings "Adequate health insurance" and in terms of what my policy covers: https://www.nib.com.au/docs/iman-budget-visitor-cover-factsheet
> 
> So, I guess Medicare provides me more benefits than the private insurance that I have.
> ...


From what I learnt about the visa application processing I don't think you talked to a visa officer as they are not allowed to communicate with applicants in any way other than in writing. Which implies a person was answering your question technically - not semantically. Exactly for this purposes, immigration agents arose from the abyss of Australian immigration law as they research and learn about all the intricacies of immigration so that the commonwealth people from the overseas could give them their money hoping their questions are answered.. sometimes more frequently than always these peps don't go to immigration agents and look for the answers on their own in their endeavour and exactly due to this reason they end up here pondering over the working solutions that other respected members presented to them (this is exactly the time to thank NB for being so humble and decent to spend time over and over answering exactly the same questions as if there was no search option).


----------



## MateDownUnder (Jan 23, 2020)

chipper00 said:


> From what I learnt about the visa application processing I don't think you talked to a visa officer as they are not allowed to communicate with applicants in any way other than in writing. Which implies a person was answering your question technically - not semantically. Exactly for this purposes, immigration agents arose from the abyss of Australian immigration law as they research and learn about all the intricacies of immigration so that the commonwealth people from the overseas could give them their money hoping their questions are answered.. sometimes more frequently than always these peps don't go to immigration agents and look for the answers on their own in their endeavour and exactly due to this reason they end up here pondering over the working solutions that other respected members presented to them (this is exactly the time to thank NB for being so humble and decent to spend time over and over answering exactly the same questions as if there was no search option).


NB has always been there for peps like us, for sure and we are grateful for that. If you look at the thread above, I thanked him as well for his input. I read answers to the same question before as well from different users, thanks to the search option. No denying that. But if you look at my question, I was after the link/resource for the aforementioned issue. I wasn't offending or disrespecting anyone. Thank you. Cheers


----------



## akkash (Dec 12, 2018)

*8501*



MateDownUnder said:


> That was a weirdly funny reply. Loved it. Thanks for that.
> I do understand the wordings "Adequate health insurance" and in terms of what my policy covers: https://www.nib.com.au/docs/iman-budget-visitor-cover-factsheet
> 
> So, I guess Medicare provides me more benefits than the private insurance that I have.
> ...


Hi @MateDownUnder

I was in the same situation as you. I called DHA a few months ago and asked them if I could cancel my OVHC as I have been enrolled in medicare (applied for 189 in March 2019 and got medicare in April 2019) and have been using it ever since. After making me hold for about 10-15 minutes and talking to their supervisor, they told me it is my wish if I would like to cancel but for my enquiry about medicare meeting the subclass 485 health conidtion, they said that medicare does meet it for visa purposes.

After seeing the last few posts here, you got me worried as well so I will do some more digging as I already cancelled my OVHC few months back. I will update you if I get a reply from my MARA agent. Moreover, please refer to this statement from the department of health (I hope this is the correct website).

_*Visa Condition 8501, which imposes the requirement for adequate health insurance, that is, fully comprehensive, providing cover that is at least equivalent to Medicare (including cover of 85% of costs for hospital, emergency and GP services), and providing coverage for pharmaceuticals is mandatory for this visa.*_

https://www1.health.gov.au/internet...501, which imposes,is mandatory for this visa.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

MateDownUnder said:


> NB has always been there for peps like us, for sure and we are grateful for that. If you look at the thread above, I thanked him as well for his input. I read answers to the same question before as well from different users, thanks to the search option. No denying that. But if you look at my question, I was after the link/resource for the aforementioned issue. I wasn't offending or disrespecting anyone. Thank you. Cheers


Mate, If your visa has a condition, follow it. If it doesnt, then dont go looking for any document to substantiate that, because DHA doesnt mandate you..!

Now, here are the advantages I found of having a Private Medical Insurance

- I pay roughly $300 per month for my family on Private Health Insurance
- I save approx $3000 annually on Medicare Levy Surcharge (You pay this if your income is above certain threshold and dont have a Private health cover)

So, in total, I pay about $600 extra per year. Now to benefits

- I get $150 per person per year on Glasses
- No waiting on non-essential procedure, if there is a requirement for it. In Medicare, there is a waiting, which can be months. e.g, Tonsilitis had a wait time of 6 months for a known child, but was done in a week through Insurance
- Basic dental procedures covered. Complex ones have an upper cap

In the end, if you utilise your Insurance fully for Optical and Dental, you will be saving more. It will be a big boon, if God forbid you have to undergo any non-essential procedure.


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

NB said:


> I was on 457 which had a private health insurance condition
> The day I applied for my 189, I applied for the medicare card and once I got it, I discontinued my private health insurance
> I faced no problems
> 
> Cheers


Oh man, how I wait for this day to come...to be finally rid of this PHI scam that I'm paying for years and feel like I'm living in US when it comes to healthcare.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Neb Ulozny said:


> Oh man, how I wait for this day to come...to be finally rid of this PHI scam that I'm paying for years and feel like I'm living in US when it comes to healthcare.


You may get rid of your so called scam, but you may end up paying more if you avail dental and optical services and also pay Medicare Levy Surcharge to the govt. On top of that, you will always be put back in the queue for non essential procedures.

Not advocating for PHI, but Oz PHI's are well tailored to avail better service at a very very nominal cost for anyone who has a job. 

If you dont have an income, then it makes little or no sense to avail it. If you do have an income, I encourage everyone to have PHI cover, for that extra peace of mind.


----------



## pratiksawant10 (May 12, 2019)

*189 visa processing time*

Just saw this, the processing time has been dropped from 13months to 9months for 189

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...processing-times/global-visa-processing-times


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

pratiksawant10 said:


> Just saw this, the processing time has been dropped from 13months to 9months for 189
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...processing-times/global-visa-processing-times


Hi ,
I am not sure whether this going to make any differences? There is no grant in recent days for Non-Medical field people. I have updated document with relate to CO query on Feb 2020 and waiting for grant. Initially submitted the application on Feb 2019. I am a onshore applicant. 

ANZSCO: 261313 Developer programmer
Points: 75 (189)
EOI DOE: 16-Jan-19
189 Invite : 11-Feb-19
189 Lodge : 22-Feb-19


----------



## arthanarisamy (Jul 4, 2019)

Hi All,

Is there any information regarding any relaxation given for first entry into Australia with 189 visa.

Regards,
Artha


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

Any news regarding offshore grant for 189 also? 🙂


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

arthanarisamy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is there any information regarding any relaxation given for first entry into Australia with 189 visa.
> 
> ...


There is a blanket approval given for IED 
If you still want it in writing, Give a mail to DHA and they will respond

Cheers


----------



## Aussie1208 (Sep 23, 2017)

Is there any scope of getting 189 invitation with 90 pointts at offshore for 263111?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cachito (Jul 1, 2020)

https://youtu.be/MkvAk_D4g3w


----------



## cachito (Jul 1, 2020)

Have a look to the link. This is the latest news on Australian visa program after EOFY I found from a lawyer.
https://youtu.be/MkvAk_D4g3w


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

Hi guys,

Just wanna post here saying that I just got grant yesterday. 

It's been an amazing experience since I found this forum 2 years ago. I got so much help along the way that I wouldn't have imagined. I would like to thank all the members on this forum for all the support. Amongst the current political war in my home country which devastated me, I'm glad that I've accomplished my PR now and also wish that all of yours would be soon.

Unfortunately these years immigration to Australia has become more and more difficult and not to mention that the pandemic just made everything 100 times worse. I wish this COVID-19 will pass and the world can get back to normal soon and Australia could resume migration programs. Let's hope for the best!


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

JennyWang said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just wanna post here saying that I just got grant yesterday.
> 
> ...


Congrats and are you offshore or onshore?
All your pains vanished with this golden mail. All the best for your future ahead.


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

Realy85 said:


> Congrats and are you offshore or onshore?
> All your pains vanished with this golden mail. All the best for your future ahead.


Thanks! I'm onshore.


----------



## cachito (Jul 1, 2020)

Congratulations on your Grant. Could you please share information (timeline) on your lodgement date, occupation and whether you got CO contact to provide additional documents or expired ones?..Many people are still waiting and want to know what they could expect.


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

JennyWang said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just wanna post here saying that I just got grant yesterday.
> 
> ...


Congrats Jennywang!! I can sense a big relief in your words. Wish you luck for the future


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

cachito said:


> Congratulations on your Grant. Could you please share information (timeline) on your lodgement date, occupation and whether you got CO contact to provide additional documents or expired ones?..Many people are still waiting and want to know what they could expect.


It's all there in his/her signature.


----------



## nacalen (Sep 30, 2019)

JennyWang said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just wanna post here saying that I just got grant yesterday.
> 
> ...


Woho! Congrats!


----------



## cachito (Jul 1, 2020)

Could please someone show me how to see JennyWang signature?..I’m familiar with it..


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

Congrats Jenny! Hope they give grants to offshores are well 😞


----------



## pratiksawant10 (May 12, 2019)

Congratulations Jenny, that's a huge relief.



JennyWang said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just wanna post here saying that I just got grant yesterday.
> 
> ...


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

cachito said:


> Could please someone show me how to see JennyWang signature?..I’m familiar with it..


Hi,

Here is my timeline.
189: Life Scientist (nec) 234599
Total points: 90 DOE 17/Nov/19
Invitation: 13/Mar/20
189 lodged: 19/Mar/20
CO contacted: 30/Apr/20 
AFP and medical: 19/May/20
Document re-submit:19/May/20
CO contacted again: 25/May/20 for new AFP to include western names 
AFP resubmit: 26/Jun/20
Grant: 29/Jun/20 lane:

Cheers,


----------



## cachito (Jul 1, 2020)

Thanks.


----------



## RTZRAMIT (Jun 18, 2020)

*Help!!!*

I am a onshore (primary applicant) and my wife is offshore(secondary applicant). Could someone tell me if the department is going to assess my application as onshore or offshore. its been a year department requested for my wife medical and form 80 and after that till today no grant , not a single CO contact.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

RTZRAMIT said:


> I am a onshore (primary applicant) and my wife is offshore(secondary applicant). Could someone tell me if the department is going to assess my application as onshore or offshore. its been a year department requested for my wife medical and form 80 and after that till today no grant , not a single CO contact.


If I were to guess it would be offshore

Cheers


----------



## AkshayKumar (Dec 12, 2018)

Got to know invites are passed, Is visa granting also paused? Any news?






Sent from my HD1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## AkshayKumar (Dec 12, 2018)

*paused

Sent from my HD1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## cachito (Jul 1, 2020)

Hi RTZRAMIT, 

You’re an onshore applicant. As you’re in Australia, were given a bridging Visa and needs a Visa to go onshore, maybe working in Australia and paying tax. Your wife is a secondary applicant. This is a fact. If they will pick your case right now is hard to know. There is no clarity about many things. An answer from any of us is mere speculation. This is because there are exemptions for relatives of Permanent resident to enter the country, as well as Permanent resident, So, both should have equal chances to enter the country. Agents have said though onshore partner visas applications have been assessed, but this one is a skill visa and you’re definitely an onshore applicant. It could be handled as your relative is offshore an exempt to enter. The particular thing about your situation is you’re onshore and you’re the main applicant, being onshore put you in a different position compared to an offshore applicant because you’re probably working right now, needing health care assistance and paying tax. Again is hard to know how is being handled.


----------



## cachito (Jul 1, 2020)

Here another recent news that may address different questions any of us may have.


https://www.sbs.com.au/language/english/audio/australian-visas-what-s-changing-from-july-1-and-impact-on-international-students-and-skilled-migrants


----------



## BrownFish (Jun 24, 2020)

NB said:


> Chances of being asked for Italy PCC is very high
> You should explore and keep the paperwork ready in case you need to apply for one
> 
> Cheers


How is it high though?


----------



## BrownFish (Jun 24, 2020)

fugitive_4u said:


> PCC is required for your stay longer than 12 months in the last 10 years only for 189. So relax, there is no issue with regards to your stay in Italy 11 years ago.
> 
> If in case some details are required, CO will ask for it, but as of now, your documentation seems complete with what you've said.
> 
> All the best..!


That's what I was thinking


----------



## BrownFish (Jun 24, 2020)

NB said:


> Chances of being asked for Italy PCC is very high
> You should explore and keep the paperwork ready in case you need to apply for one
> 
> Cheers


I'm an onshore applicant as well. I am not sure why they would ask for Italy PCC

This is from the document checklist I was sent:

"Police certificates:
You must provide police certificate(s) from each country where you have lived for a totalof 12 months or more in the last 10 years as evidence that you satisfy the characterrequirements. These 12 months are calculated cumulatively and need not have beenconsecutive.The name on the police certificate(s) must match the name in your passport and mustinclude any other names or aliases you are or have been known by. If the name on the policeclearance certificate(s) received by us is different from your passport or does not list all othernames you have been known by, you will be requested to obtain another police certificate(s).If you are unable to obtain a police certificate, it is in your best interest to demonstrate tous, with documentary evidence where possible, that you have made a genuine attempt toobtain the relevant certificate(s). If we are satisfied that you are unable to obtain a police"

I have not lived in Italy at all in the past 10 years. I left italy back in December 2nd 2008. and I've applied for my 189 visa on the 26th of January. Are you sure they will still ask for Italy PCC?


----------



## cachito (Jul 1, 2020)

I think this question has been asked and responded already. No one here can be sure of any of their responses as anybody in this forum is a case officer. Whatever answer should be based on requirements you find on home and affair website or news from reliable sources, inmigration agents or personal experiences. Police check is required for the past ten years. You can double check the information on Home and affairs website. It also important to be aware of some case officers request documents than others not. There is a lady who just got a grant, two days ago, and was requested police check with her western name. This can give you an idea but you need to check if you both circumstances are similar and also keep in mind that cases officers criteria may differ. Requirements listed on Home and affairs website is your best guide and source of true.


----------



## RTZRAMIT (Jun 18, 2020)

thankyou for the reply, i guess i have to call immigration and find out. normally they don't answer most of the question , just they have generic response. hopefully they will i guess.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

BrownFish said:


> I'm an onshore applicant as well. I am not sure why they would ask for Italy PCC
> 
> This is from the document checklist I was sent:
> 
> ...


Like it has been mentioned already, you have done it right and no need to add Italian PCC. 

However, what might a CO ask is anyone's guess. So be prepared "JUST IN CASE" is what was suggested. There is a chance CO might ask because you have lived a long period of time in Italy and CO might want to have additional information of you having no criminal background at all.


----------



## BrownFish (Jun 24, 2020)

fugitive_4u said:


> Like it has been mentioned already, you have done it right and no need to add Italian PCC.
> 
> However, what might a CO ask is anyone's guess. So be prepared "JUST IN CASE" is what was suggested. There is a chance CO might ask because you have lived a long period of time in Italy and CO might want to have additional information of you having no criminal background at all.


You're right I'm probably overthinking to much. I am already trying to obtain a PCC from Italy but it seems like an impossible task. It is very difficult to get one.

Furthermore, the DHA has on their website: 
"
Police certificates:

We may ask you to provide a police certificate (also called a penal clearance certificate) from every country you lived in. If we ask you for one, it will usually be if you are over 17 and lived in any of the listed countries, including Australia, for at least 12 months in the past 10 years.

Police certificates are valid for 12 months from the issue date. They must cover:

the time you turned 16 up to the issue date
or
the whole time you were in the country
"
When I left Italy on the 2nd of December 2008 I was 16 years and 3 months old so the chances of me being requested PCC seem small. Furthermore I already waited for them to ask me to provide documentations, they asked me for PCC and that's it. If they wanted they could have specified Italy. 

I'll still try to get a PCC from Italy though just to be safe to see how I go. So far it seems like an impossible task.


----------



## cachito (Jul 1, 2020)

There you go. You answer yourself. Well done.


----------



## cachito (Jul 1, 2020)

https://youtu.be/T21jwij5U_4


----------



## Muka (Jun 15, 2019)

Government wants to fast track Visas for Hong Kong citizens and may create separate category for them just like NZers. How will this impact other nationals?


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

Muka said:


> Government wants to fast track Visas for Hong Kong citizens and may create separate category for them just like NZers. How will this impact other nationals?


I was just about to write question about this...all of a sudden no problems to bring in more people to Australia. This will definitely delay other categories in my opinion.


----------



## nacalen (Sep 30, 2019)

Muka said:


> Government wants to fast track Visas for Hong Kong citizens and may create separate category for them just like NZers. How will this impact other nationals?


As usual, the numbers will be probably lower than what it could be, would be my guess. 
But in this particular situation I think offering visas for HK citizens is a good thing non the less.


----------



## usmanamin (Feb 12, 2019)

Hello everyone,

I just read the news on Iscah that Australia has temporarily suspended migration for states and territories for until further notice.

Can anyone please tell if it will affect 189 visa grant?

I have submitted my 189 application on 13th March 2020 under ICT Security specialist and still waiting for the grant. 

Thank you.


----------



## nacalen (Sep 30, 2019)

usmanamin said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I just read the news on Iscah that Australia has temporarily suspended migration for states and territories for until further notice.
> 
> ...


What they are saying is that states and territories can't send nominations, as the quotas haven't been decided. 
So theoretically no, that doesn't stop DHA to grand 189 visas to people. But looking at how the covid situation have impact the grants anyway, the affect is already here.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

usmanamin said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I just read the news on Iscah that Australia has temporarily suspended migration for states and territories for until further notice.
> 
> ...


Except health related applicants, no one is getting grants
Onshore would be the next priority 
Offshore would be last priority 

Cheers


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

vijgin said:


> pratiksawant10 said:
> 
> 
> > Just saw this, the processing time has been dropped from 13months to 9months for 189
> ...


That’s not true. My mate got his grant last week in Engineering. He got invited with me (10th Jan 2020) so DHA is still issuing grants but at a slow speed.
I am also waiting for the grant (had CO contact in Feb 2020 and no update since then) so hang in there. There is no FIFO. It all depends on your CO.


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

JennyWang said:


> cachito said:
> 
> 
> > Could please someone show me how to see JennyWang signature?..I’m familiar with it..
> ...


Awesome ! Congratulations. I am happy for you ☺
I can see your CO is quicker than mine. Lol. I had CO contact in feb and responded on the same day. Still waiting.


----------



## cachito (Jul 1, 2020)

We really appreciate anybody let us know on any grant you get to know from friends. No everybody is using this forum. That will tell us if DHA is actually granting visas. Your friend is lucky as there are people here waiting for over a year. We would expect they pick oldest cases first, which doesn’t seem to be happening, so, It’s hard to predict what processing time applies to anybody. It keeps changing monthly basis. I rang inmigration yesterday and the guy suggested me to write a feedback advising what information you would like to be able to see on the website. I’m not sure if this will be seriously considered, you better think this is an option available. He also advised visas are still being processed and for the ones who have secondary applicants overseas, he indicated if the main applicant lodged application onshore that’s how it will be considered. It seems that some information provided by inmigration agents is based on assumptions. We only be sure of many things when DHA releases any statement on a particular aspect of the process. For peace of mind we better be aware of that.


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

OnlyHuman said:


> Awesome ! Congratulations. I am happy for you ☺
> I can see your CO is quicker than mine. Lol. I had CO contact in feb and responded on the same day. Still waiting.


Thank you! Hope yours is coming soon!

Cheers,


----------



## jawwadpatel89 (Aug 31, 2018)

Hi,

Can anyone please guide me how to add new born baby into my unfinalized application? How I can book medical?

Do I need to upload form 1221? 80?

Only reply if you have experienced please.

Thanks


----------



## RamyaValluripalli (Nov 12, 2019)

Click on change of circumstances, upload birth certificate and passport of new born, also upload 1022 for the new born, once baby is added in the application you will be notified and they will ask you to do medicals, you will have to wait till them.



jawwadpatel89 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone please guide me how to add new born baby into my unfinalized application? How I can book medical?
> 
> ...


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

RamyaValluripalli said:


> Click on change of circumstances, upload birth certificate and passport of new born, also upload 1022 for the new born, once baby is added in the application you will be notified and they will ask you to do medicals, you will have to wait till them.


It took around 6 months for me to get Hap id generated for my baby to do the medicals, After submitting the medical still waiting for grant. 5 months over...


----------



## cachito (Jul 1, 2020)

Did you apply onshore of offshore?


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

cachito said:


> Did you apply onshore of offshore?


Onshore.


----------



## cachito (Jul 1, 2020)

https://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2020/07/migrationprogram2021-2.pdf


----------



## sarahlee (Dec 8, 2016)

*Visa Grant*

Hi Experts,

Am grateful and thankful for all who have been helping people on this forum on how to get meaningful & helpful information.
I have been a silent reader and post here have helped me in my journey to becoming a permanent residence in Australia.
It was stressful and challenging but comments here has helped in raising my faith and not to give up.
My journey started since 2016 from getting positive assessment to lodging my application, but I will only give timelines of major events that led to the final grant.

Occupation: Engineering Technologist
EA assessment grant: August 2016
PTE Test: 8 attempts. Last attempt - Speaking 90, Listening 85, Writing 90, Reading 79
EOI Lodgement: September 1st 2018
Invitation: December 11, 2018
Application lodged: December 16, 2018
1st CO Contact: April 3rd 2019 for medicals
2nd CO Contact: June 11 2019 for statutory declaration for my son because his picture on passport was different to his current look & request to fill new form 80 & new AFP to include some alias in my name.
3rd CO contact: June 11 2020: New medical & AFP
Visa Grant: July 10, 2020.

My application is onshore & the processing time took 1 year 7 frustrating months.

I called immigration severally to ask for update & to inquire what was delaying my application but no information was given so I just waited patiently.

It was very hard especially seeing people who lodged after me and got grant quickly while I waited for so so long......

Eventually, it happened.

I just want to encourage everyone here not to loose hope & stay positive. Very soon, they shall receive the golden email.

I lodged my application myself.

I discovered my application was processed in Adelaide & I hear most of the applications processed there takes very long - Please don't quote me, don't know how true, only a friend told me this. i can't prove the statement.

I wish you all the very best!!!


----------



## anujtaya (Sep 17, 2019)

sarahlee said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Am grateful and thankful for all who have been helping people on this forum on how to get meaningful & helpful information.
> I have been a silent reader and post here have helped me in my journey to becoming a permanent residence in Australia.
> ...



Congrats!


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

sarahlee said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Am grateful and thankful for all who have been helping people on this forum on how to get meaningful & helpful information.
> I have been a silent reader and post here have helped me in my journey to becoming a permanent residence in Australia.
> ...


Congrats! ..


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

sarahlee said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! Perseverance! 

Cheers


----------



## cachito (Jul 1, 2020)

Congratulations on your grant...well deserve it...very long waiting time...and it’s also good to know your occupation was picked for a decision these days...just wondering how many time did you get your medicals done?...you mentioned you were contacted twice to get them done, so wonder if you also did it once lodged as we normally do it ...just want to know what to expect...did you get request for new police clearance?...were they expired?... thanks for sharing your information...


----------



## aeali (Dec 24, 2019)

Wow, congrats. That was really a long journey (2016). 



sarahlee said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Am grateful and thankful for all who have been helping people on this forum on how to get meaningful & helpful information.
> I have been a silent reader and post here have helped me in my journey to becoming a permanent residence in Australia.
> ...


----------



## sarahlee (Dec 8, 2016)

cachito said:


> Congratulations on your grant...well deserve it...very long waiting time...and it’s also good to know your occupation was picked for a decision these days...just wondering how many time did you get your medicals done?...you mentioned you were contacted twice to get them done, so wonder if you also did it once lodged as we normally do it ...just want to know what to expect...did you get request for new police clearance?...were they expired?... thanks for sharing your information...


My medicals was done twice - I didn't do it immediately I lodged, I waited for the CO to request. This is because I didn't know I could arrange for medical before lodging.
Second one was requested by CO because the 1st one had expired.

Yes I got request for police AFP clearance because the first one expired. 
Note: Have not gone out of Australia since I arrived in 2013.


----------



## cachito (Jul 1, 2020)

Thanks so much for your response. I’m not sure if it’s possible to do it before lodging, but for sure shortly after you lodge an application you get a number for your medicals. Enjoy your PR. Cheers...


----------



## sabahaque13 (Aug 14, 2019)

*July 2020 189 invites*

Any news of 189 invitations for July 2020?
Onshore/Offshore anything...?


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

sabahaque13 said:


> Any news of 189 invitations for July 2020?
> Onshore/Offshore anything...?


Follow the below thread and you will get to know.

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...a/1502164-189-invitations-july-2020-a-25.html


----------



## yyctobne (Apr 1, 2020)

Hi everyone, I received my 189 invite email today and was wondering what the next step is?

I know I need to go in to Skillselect and then click on "apply for visa" but how will I know what all documents I need to submit and when is the fee paid?

Wondering if anyone has info on this or maybe if the steps/ required documents are laid out somewhere on the forum?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## pratiksawant10 (May 12, 2019)

Congratulations mate.

Follow instructions from this post it should help you lodge your application.

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...7801-189-invite-how-proceed.html#post12073337



yyctobne said:


> Hi everyone, I received my 189 invite email today and was wondering what the next step is?
> 
> I know I need to go in to Skillselect and then click on "apply for visa" but how will I know what all documents I need to submit and when is the fee paid?
> 
> ...


----------



## cachito (Jul 1, 2020)

Invitations are closed indefinitely. It seems this will be resolved by October.


----------



## yyctobne (Apr 1, 2020)

pratiksawant10 said:


> Congratulations mate.
> 
> Follow instructions from this post it should help you lodge your application.
> 
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...7801-189-invite-how-proceed.html#post12073337


Thanks so much!


----------



## yyctobne (Apr 1, 2020)

cachito said:


> Invitations are closed indefinitely. It seems this will be resolved by October.


Nope. Invitation rounds are still happening (see the July round thread). I got my invite 5 hours ago (Civil Engineer, 90 points, offshore). 

Though hopefully there is more clarity around 189 by October.


----------



## Rsm_2681 (Apr 24, 2020)

yyctobne said:


> Nope. Invitation rounds are still happening (see the July round thread). I got my invite 5 hours ago (Civil Engineer, 90 points, offshore).
> 
> Though hopefully there is more clarity around 189 by October.


Congratulations mate...only 190 Invitations are on hold till Oct and once states have the allocated quotas from DHA.


----------



## cachito (Jul 1, 2020)

Congratulations on your invitation. 

Information out there seems to be wrong and unclear as there is no more rounds published by DHA on skill select website. Last one was from April and only very low numbers and for health occupations mainly. 

They’re not processing visas as they should be doing and backlog was already high back in April. They have now people waiting their grants for over a year.


----------



## Jattt (Nov 21, 2019)

hi guys, just wandering is it possible to contact the case officer? TIA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Jattt said:


> hi guys, just wandering is it possible to contact the case officer? TIA
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not from your end, CO can initiate a contact and applicants can respond to it but applicants cannot contact CO first. If there is something that you need to explain to CO before they contact you then you can write it on a word file and upload it on immi account.


----------



## ashok.bharatsharma (Apr 15, 2019)

Hi NB and other expats, 

I have lodged my application in March, 2020 and still waiting for an outcome (Onshore). 
Meanwhile, I am planning to move to a new address, shall I simply update the address by clicking on change of address in my application, or do I have to submit the form 80 and form 1221 again?
Also, if I am not claiming points for work, but still added the supporting documents of present employement (1 in relevant feild and 1 in non-relevant feild) would this be fine?

Please advise. 
Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ashok.bharatsharma said:


> Hi NB and other expats,
> 
> I have lodged my application in March, 2020 and still waiting for an outcome (Onshore).
> Meanwhile, I am planning to move to a new address, shall I simply update the address by clicking on change of address in my application, or do I have to submit the form 80 and form 1221 again?
> ...


Just using the update us link in Immiaccount and giving the new address is sufficient 

Employment documents are sufficient 

Cheers


----------



## Ak1801 (Aug 10, 2019)

NB said:


> Just using the update us link in Immiaccount and giving the new address is sufficient
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi NB,

On the same note, if the primary or the secondary applicant switches their jobs/company, does that also need to be updated in the lodged application? If yes, then which all documents are required to be uploaded ?

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ak1801 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> On the same note, if the primary or the secondary applicant switches their jobs/company, does that also need to be updated in the lodged application? If yes, then which all documents are required to be uploaded ?
> 
> Thanks.


Primary only information to be given.no evidence
Secondary, nothing at all if you have not claimed spouse points 

Cheers


----------



## ashumA (Jul 9, 2018)

Hi NB,

Can you please clarify- If my spouse has received the 20 points (+8 years experience) from ACS skill assessment but is unemployed for last 2 years or more, does DHA raise any concern during visa issue/final documentation submission or can DHA reject visa because of unemployment ?

Thanks
BR
Ashu


----------



## Kxw (Mar 5, 2020)

Hey guys, long time lurker here.

I've begun submitting my application for visa 189 via online lodgement. I've just paid for the visa fees. 

On the main page of the immi account, there is a side bar mentioning: actions required - health assessment. Further clicking of the link leads to this message - (This person is required to complete health examinations for this visa application. Click on the link below to organise these health examinations.)

Does this mean I can go ahead and organize the health examination or am I required to wait for CO contact, in light of the Covid situation?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Kxw said:


> Hey guys, long time lurker here.
> 
> I've begun submitting my application for visa 189 via online lodgement. I've just paid for the visa fees.
> 
> ...


It’s your choice
You can wait for the co to ask you again, and thereby delay your application processing or go ahead and complete the tests now 

Cheers


----------



## yyctobne (Apr 1, 2020)

Hi all, question about the process of lodging 189 application. On my invitation email it said something about having to create a my immi account. Can I use my existing my immi account (from previous visa applications) or do I have to create a new account from scratch for 189? Thanks!


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

yyctobne said:


> Hi all, question about the process of lodging 189 application. On my invitation email it said something about having to create a my immi account. Can I use my existing my immi account (from previous visa applications) or do I have to create a new account from scratch for 189? Thanks!


If I recall correctly, when you click the link to lodge your visa, within your invite, it takes you to ImmiAccount page, wherein you are required to login. You can use your existing account.


----------



## pratiksawant10 (May 12, 2019)

Yes you can use your existing Immi account.



yyctobne said:


> Hi all, question about the process of lodging 189 application. On my invitation email it said something about having to create a my immi account. Can I use my existing my immi account (from previous visa applications) or do I have to create a new account from scratch for 189? Thanks!


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

Hi All,
Any recent grants?


----------



## depthC123 (Jun 25, 2019)

Guys, 
What's the scene for offshore grants. I've been waiting since Dec 2018 :/


----------



## pavva6608 (Mar 30, 2016)

depthC123 said:


> Guys,
> What's the scene for offshore grants. I've been waiting since Dec 2018 :/



Good question but only Scott Morrison knows the answer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vk2020 (Jan 23, 2020)

I have submitted my 189 application on 25th July 2019 with Anzcode 261313, but not heard anything till now. I know due to Covid there will be further delay, but I want to know whether they completely stopped granting offshore people or giving grant slowly(or to less number of applicants). Depending on current situation, does any has any idea how much time it will take to get grant?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vk2020 said:


> I have submitted my 189 application on 25th July 2019 with Anzcode 261313, but not heard anything till now. I know due to Covid there will be further delay, but I want to know whether they completely stopped granting offshore people or giving grant slowly(or to less number of applicants). Depending on current situation, does any has any idea how much time it will take to get grant?


No one knows
Offshore applicants are at the mercy of the department 
They say that we are issuing grants, but other then healthcare I have not heard if anyone getting it

Cheers


----------



## cachito (Jul 1, 2020)

Treasury is assuming Australia's borders will reopen in January, but don't book your international flights just yet
Treasury modelling released on Thursday is based on Australia’s international borders reopening from January.

Read in SBS News: https://apple.news/AwKbTzayiQK-0KsdLyOUIlQ


----------



## cachito (Jul 1, 2020)

In the below article an immigration agent suggests this could lead to resumption of processing Permanent residence offshore applications by November.

I didn’t know they were halted 🙄...DHA kept saying there was delay only.

https://www.sbs.com.au/language/english/australia-s-budget-forecast-assumes-international-borders-will-open-for-temporary-visa-holders-from-january-2021


----------



## yyctobne (Apr 1, 2020)

Hi everyone,

I'm in the process of lodging my 189 application and on page 3 there is a section for "Other Identity Documents" where applicants can provide additional identity documents. I am wondering if I should include my Australian drivers licence here? I haven't resided in Australia since 2018 but did renew my expired Queensland licence this past January while onshore. It is valid until 2025.

Just wondering if there is any harm in including my drivers licence if I do not reside onshore and haven't for 2 years.

EDIT: I just saw that it says "issued by a government other than Australia" so I guess this would be my foreign drivers licence not Australian. Or should include both?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

yyctobne said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm in the process of lodging my 189 application and on page 3 there is a section for "Other Identity Documents" where applicants can provide additional identity documents. I am wondering if I should include my Australian drivers licence here? I haven't resided in Australia since 2018 but did renew my expired Queensland licence this past January while onshore. It is valid until 2025.
> 
> ...


If it clearly says other then Australia, don’t upload under this section
You can look for some other sections if you want to upload your Australian License

Cheers


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

yyctobne said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm in the process of lodging my 189 application and on page 3 there is a section for "Other Identity Documents" where applicants can provide additional identity documents. I am wondering if I should include my Australian drivers licence here? I haven't resided in Australia since 2018 but did renew my expired Queensland licence this past January while onshore. It is valid until 2025.
> 
> ...


Other identity documents include any other form of Identity recognised by your home country. For e.g SSN in the US.


----------



## Aussie dreamz (Feb 20, 2020)

As an analyst geek, I requested information in regard to 189/190/491 grants from the department by Occupation and Applicant Offshore/Onshore Status purely for research purposes. I thought I might as well post these statistics on this thread as it will help a lot of people to understand their current standing with respect to visa grants/invites during COVID times

*Applicants in Australia (Only Primary Applicants – Total Grants for 189 Skilled Independent)*

March 2020 – 623

(_Major Grant Groups: Accountants (94), External Auditor, Civil Engineer, Electrical Engineer, Electronics Engineer, Mechanical Engineer, Engineering Technologist, Medical Practitioners, ICT Business Analysts, Developer Programmer, Software Engineer, ICT Security Specialist, Computer Network and Systems Engineer)_

April 2020 – 122

_(Major Grant Groups: GP, Medical Practitioners, Registered Nurse (40)_

May 2020 – 136

_(Major Grant Groups: Accountants, GP, Medical Practitioners, Registered Nurse (25)_

June 2020 – 159

_(Major Grant Groups: Civil Engineer, Mechanical Engineer, Engineering Technologist, GP, Medical Practitioners, Registered Nurse (60)_

*Applicants outside Australia (Only Primary Applicants – Total Grants for 189 Skilled Independent)*

March 2020 – 127

(_Major Grant Groups: Mechanical Engineer, ICT Business Analyst, Developer Programmer, Software Engineer, Computer Network and Systems Engineer (16), ICT Security Specialist)_

April 2020 – 7

(_Major Grant Groups: Registered Nurse , Computer Network and Systems Engineer, Surgeon, GP)_

May 2020 – 0

June 2020 – Less than 5

_(Major Grant Groups: Mechanical Engineer, Computer Network and Systems Engineer)_


----------



## andreN (Apr 12, 2019)

Aussie dreamz said:


> As an analyst geek, I requested information in regard to 189/190/491 grants from the department by Occupation and Applicant Offshore/Onshore Status purely for research purposes. I thought I might as well post these statistics on this thread as it will help a lot of people to understand their current standing with respect to visa grants/invites during COVID times
> 
> *Applicants in Australia (Only Primary Applicants – Total Grants for 189 Skilled Independent)*
> 
> ...


Thank you for this info. Puts things in perspective. 
I reckon most offshore applicants will not receive grants this year, 2020. Better focus on up-skilling oneself in Home Country and looking for opportunities in Home Country between now and Jan 2021.


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

Aussie dreamz said:


> As an analyst geek, I requested information in regard to 189/190/491 grants from the department by Occupation and Applicant Offshore/Onshore Status purely for research purposes. I thought I might as well post these statistics on this thread as it will help a lot of people to understand their current standing with respect to visa grants/invites during COVID times
> 
> *Applicants in Australia (Only Primary Applicants – Total Grants for 189 Skilled Independent)*
> 
> ...


This analysis is great. Do you have insights on 190 and 491 as well?

Cheers


----------



## Aussie dreamz (Feb 20, 2020)

Kuta said:


> This analysis is great. Do you have insights on 190 and 491 as well?
> 
> Cheers


*Applicants in Australia (Only Primary Applicants – Total Grants for 491 Skilled Regional: Family Sponsored & State Sponsored)*

March 2020 – 240

(_Major Grant Groups: Finance Manager, Accountants, Civil Engineer, Electronics Engineer, Electrical Engineer, Mechanical Engineer, Registered Nurse (30), Chef, Enrolled Nurse_)

April 2020 – 129

(_Major Grant Groups: Accountants, Electrical Engineer, Registered Nurse (30), Motor Mechanic, Chef, Enrolled Nurse_)

May 2020 – 278

(_Major Grant Groups: Accountants, Civil Engineer, Electronics Engineer, Mechanical Engineer, Registered Nurse (55), Developer Programmer, Software Engineer, ICT Security Specialist, Computer Network and Systems Engineer, Motor Mechanic, Chef, Enrolled Nurse)_

June 2020 – 149

(_Major Grant Groups: Civil Engineer, Quantity Surveyor, Mechanical Engineer, Engineering Technologist, Registered Nurse (35), Translator, Social Worker, Massage Therapist) _

*Applicants outside Australia (Only Primary Applicants – Total Grants for 491 Skilled Regional: Family Sponsored & State Sponsored)*

March 2020 – 70

_(Major Grant Groups: Accountants (10), Software Engineers)_

April 2020 – 12

_(Major Grant Groups: Café or Restaurant Manager, Civil Engineer, Biomedical Engineer, Electrical Engineering Draftsperson, Painting Trades Worker, Chef, Cook, Enrolled Nurse)_

May 2020 – 27

_(Major Grant Groups: Café or Restaurant Manager, Accountants, Transport Company Manager, Electrical Engineer, Engineering Technologist, Web Developer, Telecommunications Engineer, Social Worker, Motor Mechanic, Painting Trades Worker, Chef (8), Cook, Massage Therapist)_

June 2020 – 5

(_Major Grant Groups: Construction Project Manager, Mechanical Engineer, Registered Nurse, Interpreter)_

Please find statistics for 190 Visa grants on this thread

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...alia/1493088-190-visa-grant-lodge-2020-a.html


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

Great effort, man. Thank you.


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

Aussie dreamz said:


> Kuta said:
> 
> 
> > This analysis is great. Do you have insights on 190 and 491 as well?
> ...


Can we please get for 489 as well.


----------



## cachito (Jul 1, 2020)

Many thanks for giving us this data.

I could see there is more available for other visas type.

To all of you check this out.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/access-and-accountability/freedom-of-information/disclosure-logs/2020


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

Aussie dreamz said:


> *Applicants in Australia (Only Primary Applicants – Total Grants for 491 Skilled Regional: Family Sponsored & State Sponsored)*
> 
> March 2020 – 240
> 
> ...


Thanks mate. Appreciate it!

Cheers


----------



## juank (Oct 30, 2017)

Hello everyone.

I lodged my application last Friday and today I got contacted by my CO asking for medicals and military certificate from my country. My question is: do they usually reply that fast? . I am bit surprised it just took 3 days for them. Not sure if it is a good sign.

Thanks for sharing your thoughts.

Juan Rozo


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

juank said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I lodged my application last Friday and today I got contacted by my CO asking for medicals and military certificate from my country. My question is: do they usually reply that fast? . I am bit surprised it just took 3 days for them. Not sure if it is a good sign.
> 
> ...


Nobody understands the criteria behind application assessment and priorities, as it is not very transparent. Just fulfil what is being requested for and hope for the best.


----------



## pavva6608 (Mar 30, 2016)

juank said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I lodged my application last Friday and today I got contacted by my CO asking for medicals and military certificate from my country. My question is: do they usually reply that fast? . I am bit surprised it just took 3 days for them. Not sure if it is a good sign.
> 
> ...



Please let us know What’s your ANZSCO code and onshore/offshore applicant?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## juank (Oct 30, 2017)

*Hey*



pavva6608 said:


> Please let us know What’s your ANZSCO code and onshore/offshore applicant?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello.

Occupation: Agricultural Consultant. 
Lodegement day: 31/07/2020
CO contact: 03/08/2020
Onshore

Cheers


----------



## cachito (Jul 1, 2020)

This is completely unusual, but there is a well known reason for this.

The government is giving priority to occupations they consider are going to help the economy in the current situation.

It’s expected occupation list will be also updated accordingly.

Target occupations are health, agriculture and engineering.

Please let us know when you get your grant.

If you’re able to provide documents this week, I wouldn’t be surprised your grant being awarded by next week.


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

juank said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I lodged my application last Friday and today I got contacted by my CO asking for medicals and military certificate from my country. My question is: do they usually reply that fast? . I am bit surprised it just took 3 days for them. Not sure if it is a good sign.
> 
> ...


I think that is mostly a good sign. At least it means CO has started reviewing your application. 

Good luck!


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

cachito said:


> This is completely unusual, but there is a well known reason for this.
> 
> The government is giving priority to occupations they consider are going to help the economy in the current situation.
> 
> ...


It's bit funny how agriculture is in this list, being that farmers are crying about loosing backpackers and temp workers who work in slave like conditions...not really in need of agricultural experts. 

I am not against inviting them of course, just hope it won't be another set of PR invites that leaves people without any job offers in the country for some time like I see with many civil engineers on PR here. Meanwhile my company is crying for staff...but simply reject anyone without local experience. It's Australian versions of catch 22.


----------



## cachito (Jul 1, 2020)

They are crying for working holiday visa holders, meaning there are job opportunities there. So, it makes sense they want to give priority to them as they are no granting working holiday visas.

I would say for agriculture sector they should allocate regional visas to them to ensure they will contribute to the sector. This would make more sense. Otherwise, you may have them in big cities trying to get any other kind of jobs and no making the contribution the government expects from them.


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

cachito said:


> They are crying for working holiday visa holders, meaning there are job opportunities there. So, it makes sense they want to give priority to them as they are no granting working holiday visas.
> 
> I would say for agriculture sector they should allocate regional visas to them to ensure they will contribute to the sector. This would make more sense. Otherwise, you may have them in big cities trying to get any other kind of jobs and no making the contribution the government expects from them.


Oh you don't want those job opportunities believe me, these people work in slave like conditions for ridiculously low wage as they get blackmailed in to paying most of the wage for accommodation. If you're backpacker on a world tour adventure you may endure it, but to actually do this for a living is something I don't wish to anyone.

No Australian would ever work in these conditions and they know it, hence the whole backpacking visa arrangement...work like a slave 3 months to get visa extension.


----------



## Maideen (Nov 19, 2018)

Hi Friends,

I have a query on my 189-Visa which I lodged from India on Dec 2018. I received 2 CO contacts and still waiting for grant.
Currently I am in 482-Temporary visa which will expire on January 2021.
Now my question is 
1. I lodged my 189-PR visa from India is there a possibility to apply Bridging visa
2. If I get a Grant of 189-PR while I am in Australia will I need to get out of this country and come back after stamping

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Maideen said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have a query on my 189-Visa which I lodged from India on Dec 2018. I received 2 CO contacts and still waiting for grant.
> Currently I am in 482-Temporary visa which will expire on January 2021.
> ...


1. NO
2. NO. Make sure that you update in Immiaccount that you are in Australia , as soon as you land there 

Cheers


----------



## Maideen (Nov 19, 2018)

Thanks for the reply.

I have already updated my address and details in IMMI account that I am currently in Australia. So when they provide Grant I can continue to stay here itself am I right.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Maideen said:


> So when they provide Grant I can continue to stay here itself am I right.


Yes..!


----------



## juank (Oct 30, 2017)

Hi guys.

Just sharing the good news. I got my PR granted on monday.

Agricultural Consultant. Onshore
31/07/20: Visa Lodged
17/08/20: Visa grant

Hope the best for everyone.

JuanK


----------



## Ksvr (Jul 28, 2019)

juank said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Just sharing the good news. I got my PR granted on monday.
> 
> ...


 congrats.. and this is the most wishful timeline for most of us.. it's incredible.. all the best..


----------



## walxy42 (Jan 11, 2020)

juank said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Just sharing the good news. I got my PR granted on monday.
> 
> ...


Amazing timeline! Huge congrats!!


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

juank said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Just sharing the good news. I got my PR granted on monday.
> 
> ...


1 month from EOI to PR, not bad not bad)


----------



## bnodbista (Aug 19, 2020)

*Engineers Australia Outcome*

Dear all,
I got invitation on Feb 11 on 90 points for 263311 and have lodged my visa application on March and hasn't been finalized yet. I got my Engineering skill assessed on 21st September 2017. I heard that the outcome of Engineers Australia is valid for only three years. So my question is do I have to renew it because it will be expiring this September? or How long is the outcome of Engineers Australia valid for?
Thanks in Advance


----------



## locomomo (Jul 17, 2020)

*No*



bnodbista said:


> Dear all,
> I got invitation on Feb 11 on 90 points for 263311 and have lodged my visa application on March and hasn't been finalized yet. I got my Engineering skill assessed on 21st September 2017. I heard that the outcome of Engineers Australia is valid for only three years. So my question is do I have to renew it because it will be expiring this September? or How long is the outcome of Engineers Australia valid for?
> Thanks in Advance


You don't need to renew it at all. You only need to make sure that at the time of invitation, all the documents are valid. i.e., The officer only checks the validation dates against ur invitation date.


----------



## bnodbista (Aug 19, 2020)

okay, that's great. And Many Thanks


----------



## usmanamin (Feb 12, 2019)

Hello Everyone,

I have lodged for my 189 application onshore back in March 2020 and still waiting for the grant, hopefully will get it soon. 

My brother want to apply for Masters student visa offshore, so just wanted to ask if there will be any affect on my applocation? I know that is a stupid question but just for the sake of safe side.

Thank you!


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

usmanamin said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have lodged for my 189 application onshore back in March 2020 and still waiting for the grant, hopefully will get it soon.
> 
> ...


Your brother's student visa application has not affect on your PR Visa application


----------



## Hola_ (Aug 21, 2020)

usmanamin said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have lodged for my 189 application onshore back in March 2020 and still waiting for the grant, hopefully will get it soon.
> 
> ...



Hey, we have similar timeline. When did you do your medical? if you're keen, lets keep each other on the loop


----------



## usmanamin (Feb 12, 2019)

Hola_ said:


> Hey, we have similar timeline. When did you do your medical? if you're keen, lets keep each other on the loop


Hi,

I have done my medicals on 31st March 2020 and lodged my application on 13th March20 under ICT Security specialist. 

May i know when did you apply and under what occupation?

Thanks!


----------



## Hola_ (Aug 21, 2020)

usmanamin said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have done my medicals on 31st March 2020 and lodged my application on 13th March20 under ICT Security specialist.
> 
> ...


Hello,

Application lodged on 22nd April 2020, did medical on 25th May 2020.

Occupation Accountant (General).


----------



## deepak.sharma99913 (Jul 16, 2020)

Is there any hope for (mechanical) engineer technologist
EOI submittted on Jan 2020
total points - 90


----------



## deepak.sharma99913 (Jul 16, 2020)

Is there any hope for (mechanical) engineer technologist
EOI submittted for 189 visa on Jan 2020
total points - 90


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi All,

I lodged my visa back in Feb 2019, grant is awaited. I want to know, in case that before my grant, if my wife becomes pregnant again, how will it impact my grant processing? I understand that it is gonna add to the delay, but what is the exact procedure to follow for the same....


----------



## Bamf (Jul 23, 2019)

Are you offshore? Well in any case, if she’s pregnant and you still haven’t got the grant, once it gets to the pregnancy advances to the point where it could impact her ability to travel, then you have to notify DHA, otherwise once the baby is born you can just as well add new baby to your application. Fingers crossed you get your grant soon.


----------



## chipper00 (May 3, 2020)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I lodged my visa back in Feb 2019, grant is awaited. I want to know, in case that before my grant, if my wife becomes pregnant again, how will it impact my grant processing? I understand that it is gonna add to the delay, but what is the exact procedure to follow for the same....


I would say adding a newborn would practically reset the waiting process. In my understanding, visa officers do not hurry with grants or any actions in regard to such applicants which kinda makes sense as medicals and travelling with a newly born child is both challenging and dangerous for both parents and child.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

chipper00 said:


> I would say adding a newborn would practically reset the waiting process. In my understanding, visa officers do not hurry with grants or any actions in regard to such applicants which kinda makes sense as medicals and travelling with a newly born child is both challenging and dangerous for both parents and child.


DHA is not bothered with these things
That’s for the parents to decide 

Cheers


----------



## deepak.sharma99913 (Jul 16, 2020)

Hi everyone I have query regarding 189 visa
Is there any hope for (mechanical) engineer technologist
EOI submittted for 189 visa on Jan 2020 total points - 90


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

deepak.sharma99913 said:


> Hi everyone I have query regarding 189 visa
> Is there any hope for (mechanical) engineer technologist
> EOI submittted for 189 visa on Jan 2020 total points - 90


No one should predict a grant under other categories, but one could do it under 189 to some degree by assuming the number of invites
But now even under 189, DHA is issuing invites only to selected Anzsco codes, so now even that can’t be predicted 

You just have to wait patiently 

Cheers


----------



## pavva6608 (Mar 30, 2016)

https://ministers.dese.gov.au/cash/supporting-australian-business-fill-critical-skills-needs

Can we treat this as a good news for offshore people who are waiting for grants specifically 261312 & 261313 stream?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

pavva6608 said:


> https://ministers.dese.gov.au/cash/supporting-australian-business-fill-critical-skills-needs
> 
> Can we treat this as a good news for offshore people who are waiting for grants specifically 261312 & 261313 stream?


This doesn't talk about Skilled Independent visa's, but only Business / Employer sponsored Visas like 482, 186 etc.


----------



## pavva6608 (Mar 30, 2016)

fugitive_4u said:


> This doesn't talk about Skilled Independent visa's, but only Business / Employer sponsored Visas like 482, 186 etc.



One of the statements in the article is “Existing skilled migration occupation lists will remain active and visas will still be processed, but priority will be given to those in occupations on the PMSOL.”

What does it mean?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kayan (Dec 10, 2017)

pavva6608 said:


> One of the statements in the article is “Existing skilled migration occupation lists will remain active and visas will still be processed, but priority will be given to those in occupations on the PMSOL.”
> 
> What does it mean?
> 
> ...



For 482, 494, 186, 187 - these occupations will be processed as priority. But rest all will be processed normally.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pavva6608 (Mar 30, 2016)

kayan said:


> For 482, 494, 186, 187 - these occupations will be processed as priority. But rest all will be processed normally.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Where did they mention the priority will be given to above visa subclass only?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kayan (Dec 10, 2017)

pavva6608 said:


> Where did they mention the priority will be given to above visa subclass only?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/employing-and-sponsoring-someone/sponsoring-workers/pmsol

Read above. Nothing to do with 189 though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

pavva6608 said:


> One of the statements in the article is “Existing skilled migration occupation lists will remain active and visas will still be processed, but priority will be given to those in occupations on the PMSOL.”
> 
> What does it mean?
> 
> ...


Existing SOL applies to Employer nominated Visa's too (both temp and permanent). So any application in such a stream will be prioritised for this new list.


----------



## pavva6608 (Mar 30, 2016)

kayan said:


> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/employing-and-sponsoring-someone/sponsoring-workers/pmsol
> 
> Read above. Nothing to do with 189 though.
> 
> ...



The statement says “Employer sponsored nomination and visa applications with an occupation on the PMSOL will be given priority processing.”

It didn’t mention applies only to employer sponsored but also “AND visa applications with PMSOL”. So on what basis we conclude it doesn’t contain 189?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emios88 (Feb 2, 2017)

I feel like bad times coming


----------



## kayan (Dec 10, 2017)

pavva6608 said:


> The statement says “Employer sponsored nomination and visa applications with an occupation on the PMSOL will be given priority processing.”
> 
> It didn’t mention applies only to employer sponsored but also “AND visa applications with PMSOL”. So on what basis we conclude it doesn’t contain 189?
> 
> ...



Have you gone through the link I have given?? They've clearly mentioned which Visa subclasses it applies to: 482, 494, 186, 187.

Pasting the link again.


https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/employing-and-sponsoring-someone/sponsoring-workers/pmsol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kayan (Dec 10, 2017)

pavva6608 said:


> Where did they mention the priority will be given to above visa subclass only?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Priority within those subclasses will be for those 17 occupations. Not for the subclass itself. Again, we're spamming this 189 thread.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LordD (Jun 19, 2019)

emios88 said:


> I feel like bad times coming


I'm afraid your feeling is correct: Australia has finally admitted that they are in a full blown recession for the first time in almost 30 years! That won't bode well for skilled immigration for awhile.


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

Hey guys, anyone had recent CO contact? Onshore applicants? 

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepthirao85 (Jun 10, 2016)

Hey no contact, I am onshore and have lodged for PR on March 30th 2020 under 261313 ;(


----------



## CT9A (Dec 11, 2019)

Just received my grant yesterday, occupation of primary applicant was accountant. Applied on 16 Feb 2020, co contact on 16 March 2020. 
Hopefully this is a sign of DHA starting to give out visa grants to non-medical sectors.
Best of luck to those who are still waiting.


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

CT9A said:


> Just received my grant yesterday, occupation of primary applicant was accountant. Applied on 16 Feb 2020, co contact on 16 March 2020.
> 
> Hopefully this is a sign of DHA starting to give out visa grants to non-medical sectors.
> 
> Best of luck to those who are still waiting.


Such a good news to start the day! Onshore?

Cheers


----------



## CT9A (Dec 11, 2019)

Yes it was onshore


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

CT9A said:


> Yes it was onshore


Good to know. Have a good day! 

Cheers


----------



## ashok.bharatsharma (Apr 15, 2019)

CT9A said:


> Just received my grant yesterday, occupation of primary applicant was accountant. Applied on 16 Feb 2020, co contact on 16 March 2020.
> Hopefully this is a sign of DHA starting to give out visa grants to non-medical sectors.
> Best of luck to those who are still waiting.


Great News! I have been waiting since March 13th, 2020, and not even a single contact. Maybe some good news might come in sooner. 

ANZACO: 233512 (Mechanical Engineer) Onshore
Lodgment Date: 13th March, 2020. :ranger::juggle::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

CT9A said:


> Just received my grant yesterday, occupation of primary applicant was accountant. Applied on 16 Feb 2020, co contact on 16 March 2020.
> Hopefully this is a sign of DHA starting to give out visa grants to non-medical sectors.
> Best of luck to those who are still waiting.


Congrats


----------



## deepthirao85 (Jun 10, 2016)

But he had got CO contact before covid. And what about medical test? Did u do that as well before??

It’s been 6 months since I lodged my visa under 26313. No CO contacts yet 😒


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

deepthirao85 said:


> But he had got CO contact before covid. And what about medical test? Did u do that as well before??
> 
> It’s been 6 months since I lodged my visa under 26313. No CO contacts yet 😒



Same here 6 months 261312 and no CO Contact.


----------



## usmanamin (Feb 12, 2019)

ashok.bharatsharma said:


> Great News! I have been waiting since March 13th, 2020, and not even a single contact. Maybe some good news might come in sooner.
> 
> ANZACO: 233512 (Mechanical Engineer) Onshore
> Lodgment Date: 13th March, 2020. :ranger::juggle::fingerscrossed:


Hi,

We have same lodgement date. I applied 13th March 2020 under 262112 (ICT Security Specialist), no CO contact yet. Eagerly waiting for the grant. 

Can you please give us a heads up whenever you receive grant, I will do likewise.

Thanks!


----------



## ashok.bharatsharma (Apr 15, 2019)

:fingerscrossed:Sure thing mate!


----------



## CT9A (Dec 11, 2019)

Medical was done mid 2019 for a previous visa, still valid at the time of lodgement. Co asked for afp police check and an overseas police check (only available upon request by dha).


----------



## deepthirao85 (Jun 10, 2016)

Have you got ur medicals? I haven’t done medicals yet due to Covid


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

deepthirao85 said:


> Have you got ur medicals? I haven’t done medicals yet due to Covid


Yeah, you are not getting a grant before Medicals are completed


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

CT9A said:


> Just received my grant yesterday, occupation of primary applicant was accountant. Applied on 16 Feb 2020, co contact on 16 March 2020.
> Hopefully this is a sign of DHA starting to give out visa grants to non-medical sectors.
> Best of luck to those who are still waiting.


Hi,
This was a really a very good news to the forum for those who are waiting for the grant. Congrats!!.


----------



## deepthirao85 (Jun 10, 2016)

Has anyone who have lodged PR during COVID has been contacted by CO?? I am still waiting for CO contact for my medicals and further processing since March 30th


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

deepthirao85 said:


> Has anyone who have lodged PR during COVID has been contacted by CO?? I am still waiting for CO contact for my medicals and further processing since March 30th


Only Some onshore applicants other then healthcare have been contacted
I doubt any offshore non healthcare applicants would have been contacted 

Cheers


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

deepthirao85 said:


> Has anyone who have lodged PR during COVID has been contacted by CO?? I am still waiting for CO contact for my medicals and further processing since March 30th





NB said:


> Only Some onshore applicants other then healthcare have been contacted
> I doubt any offshore non healthcare applicants would have been contacted
> 
> Cheers


Even Offshore healthcare occupations have not been contacted. 
Me and my friend (both RNs) are waiting since March,2020 & Nov, 2019.


----------



## Ksvr (Jul 28, 2019)

How many here still waiting since 2018, 2019 first quarter for grant.? Not sure any luck with contacting the DHA.?


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

Just a question, my passport is expiring on May2021. Should I get a passport renewal now? I’m waiting for a 189 grant and would want to avoid CO contact. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## depthC123 (Jun 25, 2019)

"Current 189 EOI backlogs in different occupations as of 1st September 2020"


https://www.iscah.com/current-189-eoi-backlogs-in-different-occupations-as-of-1st-september-2020/


----------



## anujtaya (Sep 17, 2019)

cutiepie25 said:


> Just a question, my passport is expiring on May2021. Should I get a passport renewal now? I’m waiting for a 189 grant and would want to avoid CO contact. Thanks for the advice!



The department suggest you should renew your passport 6 months before if it is going to expire.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evanb (Feb 10, 2020)

I have good news, I received my 189 offshore grant this morning. Thank you all for your support and encouragement. Details below:

ANZSCO Code: 224311 (Economist)
South African
*Offshore* >>> Yes, you read correctly
Skills Assessment: 10 Jan 2020
EOI DOE: 24 Jan 2020 (90 points)
Invite: 12 Mar 2020 (waited two selection rounds)
Submitted: 14 Mar 2020 with medicals, police clearances, etc
Direct Grant: 22 Sep 2020


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

evanb said:


> I have good news, I received my 189 offshore grant this morning. Thank you all for your support and encouragement. Details below:
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 224311 (Economist)
> South African
> ...


Congrats


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

It was too quick.


----------



## emios88 (Feb 2, 2017)

evanb said:


> I have good news, I received my 189 offshore grant this morning. Thank you all for your support and encouragement. Details below:
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 224311 (Economist)
> South African
> ...


90 points offshore you must have lot of experience?


----------



## evanb (Feb 10, 2020)

emios88 said:


> 90 points offshore you must have lot of experience?


Age: 25 (39 years)
English: 20 (Superior via IELTS)
Education: 20 (PhD)
Experience in Australia: 0
Experience abroad: 15 (> 8 years in assessed occupation)
Partner: 10 (single)
Total: 90 points


----------



## anujtaya (Sep 17, 2019)

evanb said:


> emios88 said:
> 
> 
> > 90 points offshore you must have lot of experience?
> ...


were you also active on myimmitracker?


----------



## evanb (Feb 10, 2020)

anujtaya said:


> were you also active on myimmitracker?


Yes, updated myimmitracker this morning.


----------



## anujtaya (Sep 17, 2019)

evanb said:


> anujtaya said:
> 
> 
> > were you also active on myimmitracker?
> ...


Ok thanks! Have a safe journey to Australia


----------



## baiken (Mar 1, 2020)

evanb said:


> Age: 25 (39 years)
> English: 20 (Superior via IELTS)
> Education: 20 (PhD)
> Experience in Australia: 0
> ...


congrats mate! all the best!


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

evanb said:


> I have good news, I received my 189 offshore grant this morning. Thank you all for your support and encouragement. Details below:
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 224311 (Economist)
> South African
> ...


Congratulations..!

Now that throws the theory of - "_You need to be onshore and your skill need to be in the priority list to be granted, else it will all be put on hold_" - straight out on the window..!

This also means, DHA must processing as usual and it all depends on how credible an application is based on it's merits. If it wasn't, then your application should've been on hold as per rumours floating around. Front loading all documents helps a big time, which everyone should do if they are expecting a speedy grant.

All the best for your move..!


----------



## Nancy Do (Feb 19, 2020)

evanb said:


> I have good news, I received my 189 offshore grant this morning. Thank you all for your support and encouragement. Details below:
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 224311 (Economist)
> South African
> ...


Congrats mate,
May I ask you what is your last date of first entry. Is there any exact date for first entry?
I see on myimmitracker you tick yes for "Employment verification". Would you please clarify this? Does it mean that DHA contact your employer? Tks so much!!!


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

One distinctive similarity among the recent grants is that they're from March 2020. I've also lodged in March 2020 and also have submitted various feedbacks recently, especially that I had a 489 visa history with 2 CO (since March 2018), such as jurisdictional errors and asking the wrong docs. Still haven't gotten mine, but who knows maybe this week or so... I'm optimistic!


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

Hamadeh said:


> One distinctive similarity among the recent grants is that they're from March 2020. I've also lodged in March 2020 and also have submitted various feedbacks recently, especially that I had a 489 visa history with 2 CO (since March 2018), such as jurisdictional errors and asking the wrong docs. Still haven't gotten mine, but who knows maybe this week or so... I'm optimistic!



I have also 189 lodged last March2,2020! All the best for both of us!


----------



## nerish (Jun 16, 2018)

I read in some group that if English test is 2 years old, then CO might ask for fresh score for primary applicant as well as spouse. Can somebody confirm this ? 
I have given my PTE in Nov 2018 and applied Visa in April 2019 and still waiting for Grant.


----------



## 700karthik (Apr 12, 2019)

English score gets locked when you get an invite, it should be valid until you get an invite. After that it gets locked irrespective of the fact that it is valid for two years. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nerish said:


> I read in some group that if English test is 2 years old, then CO might ask for fresh score for primary applicant as well as spouse. Can somebody confirm this ?
> I have given my PTE in Nov 2018 and applied Visa in April 2019 and still waiting for Grant.


Test scores are valid for 3 years not 2
They get locked on the date of invite
Only functional English scores for spouse if they get expired during the processing, the CO may ask for it again, but that also is extremely rare

Cheers


----------



## Rsm_2681 (Apr 24, 2020)

Hamadeh said:


> One distinctive similarity among the recent grants is that they're from March 2020. I've also lodged in March 2020 and also have submitted various feedbacks recently, especially that I had a 489 visa history with 2 CO (since March 2018), such as jurisdictional errors and asking the wrong docs. Still haven't gotten mine, but who knows maybe this week or so... I'm optimistic!


Another similarity to note also is that (most or all of them) were PHD holders...


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

Rsm_2681 said:


> Another similarity to note also is that (most or all of them) were PHD holders...


Yes, I noticed that some of them are PhDs, but not all of them. There are social workers and other occupations on the immitracker without that degree.


----------



## depthC123 (Jun 25, 2019)

Hey guys, 

I'm about to hit the 22 month mark, would it help if I sent the department an email or should i just wait....


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

depthC123 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm about to hit the 22 month mark, would it help if I sent the department an email or should i just wait....


You could email, but surely you will not get any convincing answer or for that matter any status on your application. 

Probably waiting is your only option I suppose.


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

fugitive_4u said:


> You could email, but surely you will not get any convincing answer or for that matter any status on your application.
> 
> Probably waiting is your only option I suppose.


He won't lost nothing if he does so, especially that I noticed the recent grant from beyond Dec 2019. @ depth: I strongly suggest you lodge a feedback! Don't email them, they won't respond.


----------



## dar8 (May 18, 2016)

Hi guys , not related to 189 but great if anyone can help me understand , iv been granted permanent residency in june and i am unemployed since 16th of this month , i would like to know if we are eligible for job seeker payments , i know that there were waiting periods before , but in the job seeker website it says , so does this mean if we are unemployed now and looking for work we can get job seeker?

"We’ve temporarily removed the newly arrived resident’s waiting period for JobSeeker Payment due to coronavirus (COVID-19). Read more about changes to the newly arrived resident’s waiting period.:" 

https://www.servicesaustralia.gov.a...seeker-payment/who-can-get-it/residence-rules


----------



## ashok.bharatsharma (Apr 15, 2019)

Hi NB and other experts, 

My medicals are expriring in Novermber. However, there has been no CO contact and god knows when would there be one. 
Do you know if I can use the old HAP ID to do one more medical test before this one expires, or I would have to wait for department contact for that?
Please advise. 
:confused2::ranger:


----------



## ga2au (Aug 16, 2019)

ashok.bharatsharma said:


> Hi NB and other experts,
> 
> My medicals are expriring in Novermber. However, there has been no CO contact and god knows when would there be one.
> Do you know if I can use the old HAP ID to do one more medical test before this one expires, or I would have to wait for department contact for that?
> Please advise.


Same situation with me. Medicals expiring November.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ashok.bharatsharma said:


> Hi NB and other experts,
> 
> My medicals are expriring in Novermber. However, there has been no CO contact and god knows when would there be one.
> Do you know if I can use the old HAP ID to do one more medical test before this one expires, or I would have to wait for department contact for that?
> ...


You cannot use the same hapid again

If the CO wants the tests done again, he will generate a new set of hap id for all applicants and send you
You have to wait patiently for his decision

Cheers


----------



## abdul.qadir987 (Aug 19, 2015)

Hi all! 
I belong to Agriculture occupation. I am self employed grower/Agri businessman who have been in this field for more than 6 years after completing my Masters (Hons) in Agriculture (Horticulture). I fall into the various categories related agriculture such as, mixed crop grower, fruits and vegetables grower, sugarcane farmer. I can take 70 points including my spouse points. However, I would like to grab 15 more points for regional visa as my occupation belongs to regional area, making points upto 85. I want to inquire 1. if I could be offered for regional state sponsorship. 2. Besides, what are the cutt off points in my mentioned occupations. 
Thanks!


----------



## Gadget Guru (Jun 14, 2020)

Hi All,
I am primary applicant and my spouse who is a secondary applicant doesn't have birth certificate. Is it mandatory or we can just give 10th Marksheet which shows birth date.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Gadget Guru said:


> Hi All,
> I am primary applicant and my spouse who is a secondary applicant doesn't have birth certificate. Is it mandatory or we can just give 10th Marksheet which shows birth date.


Read answer given elsewhere 

Cheers


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

Hi guys,
Just a quick question- 
How long are the Australian and Indian PCC valid for? Is it 1 year for both?
(Just want to get an idea so I can renew them in advance to avoid another CO contact)

Thank you in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

OnlyHuman said:


> Hi guys,
> Just a quick question-
> How long are the Australian and Indian PCC valid for? Is it 1 year for both?
> (Just want to get an idea so I can renew them in advance to avoid another CO contact)
> ...


All PCC are valid for 1 year irrespective of the country or validity written on the PCC
FYI it’s not necessary that CO a will ask for a fresh PCC if it has expired during processing
Many applicants are never asked for a fresh PCC
If you want to submit in advance, it’s your choice, no harm 

Cheers


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

NB said:


> OnlyHuman said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys,
> ...


Appreciate your quick response NB. I still have a few months before they expire so I will wait. 
From what i have been reading here and on other forums, COs have been asking for fresh PCCs so I just wanted to confirm. (Fingers crossed I don’t have to get them redone). 

Regards,


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

OnlyHuman said:


> Hi guys,
> Just a quick question-
> How long are the Australian and Indian PCC valid for? Is it 1 year for both?
> (Just want to get an idea so I can renew them in advance to avoid another CO contact)
> ...


The good news regarding this is that the CO may extent the PCC validity up to 3 months only of your application is close to approval.


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

Hamadeh said:


> OnlyHuman said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys,
> ...



Thank you for your response. 
It is a pretty straight application when it comes to points claimed so hopefully it should be okay.

I will wait until November end and see what happens ( since PCC expire in Jan).


----------



## locomomo (Jul 17, 2020)

OnlyHuman said:


> Thank you for your response.
> It is a pretty straight application when it comes to points claimed so hopefully it should be okay.
> 
> I will wait until November end and see what happens ( since PCC expire in Jan).


If you are onshore, the PCC would not get expired during processing. DoHA recently extended the validity of PCC.


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

locomomo said:


> OnlyHuman said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for your response.
> ...


Oh really? I didn’t know that.
And yeah I am onshore.


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

Hi folks,

Does this FOI (last table) mean there are only 3000+ 189 applications (primary) in hand with DHA?

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2020/fa-200901102-document-released.PDF

Cheers


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

*No. As this includes primary applicants only. Imagine how many of those applicants has partners and children, and how many children!*


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

Hamadeh said:


> *No. As this includes primary applicants only. Imagine how many of those applicants has partners and children, and how many children!*


Agree but as such the no. Of. Applications (exclude dependents) looks very low. Isn't it? Just 3K primary undecided ones?!

Cheers


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

One 189 got reported on a whatsapp group 

Offshore in Iran

University Lecturer 

Experts feel free to comment









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bahlv said:


> One 189 got reported on a whatsapp group
> 
> Offshore in Iran
> 
> ...


Really surprised 
There is an abundance of university lecturers due to the massive job cuts due to reduction in foreign student intake
God alone knows how DHA prioritise the grants

Cheers


----------



## web_expert (Aug 1, 2015)

*Is IED extension needed?*

Does grant holder need to apply to extenstion in case they have not made their first travel in Australia? I couldn't find information on Immi website. Can someone point me towards a reliable source?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

web_expert said:


> Does grant holder need to apply to extenstion in case they have not made their first travel in Australia? I couldn't find information on Immi website. Can someone point me towards a reliable source?


Here you go

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...tions-australia-during-covid-19-pandemic.html

Cheers


----------



## Bamf (Jul 23, 2019)

Have you received clarification yet? You’re now eligible for jobseeker. Until end of December provided you meet other requirements. Like income and asset test and if you’re onshore. You could call up Centrelink as well for more on this. 
Cheers.


----------



## yyctobne (Apr 1, 2020)

DHA has updated the visa processing times to 9-19 months. 9 months for 75% and 19 months for 90% of applicants. 

I don't think I've ever seen it hit 19 months before. Is there any hope for an offshore grant within the next 12 months..?


----------



## Bamf (Jul 23, 2019)

It hit 33 months or so in 2019. Doesn’t really matter in the end.


----------



## pavva6608 (Mar 30, 2016)

For our retirement age, we may get a grant to spend our rest of the life 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

Did hear that some figures in US are upward of 40 years to get a Green Card


----------



## cachito (Jul 1, 2020)

NB said:


> bahlv said:
> 
> 
> > One 189 got reported on a whatsapp group
> ...



I got a question on this applicant.
Do you know when application was lodged ?

Just wonder as It’s a surprise this visa was granted for an offshore applicant given the current immigration policies.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

cachito said:


> I got a question on this applicant.
> Do you know when application was lodged ?
> 
> Just wonder as It’s a surprise this visa was granted for an offshore applicant given the current immigration policies.


There is so much fake news going around, one never knows what to believe and what not

Cheers


----------



## cachito (Jul 1, 2020)

NB said:


> cachito said:
> 
> 
> > I got a question on this applicant.
> ...



This is not a fake news. Policy on processing is actually available on home & affairs website and clearly states onshore and priority occupations will be processed first.


----------



## cachito (Jul 1, 2020)

cachito said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> > bahlv said:
> ...


Greatly appreciated if you could advise on lodgement date for this applicant.

This is just to have an idea their criteria to finalise cases, if it’s an old or new application.


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

cachito said:


> This is not a fake news. Policy on processing is actually available on home & affairs website and clearly states onshore and priority occupations will be processed first.


Take it with a pinch of salt. Nobody knows what DHA is doing at the moment. Remember that the alleged visa grant _could_ also be a fake.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

cachito said:


> Greatly appreciated if you could advise on lodgement date for this applicant.
> 
> This is just to have an idea their criteria to finalise cases, if it’s an old or new application.


On whatsapp they mentioned January 2019 if I remember correctly.. I changed my phone and lost the whatsapp trail..


----------



## cachito (Jul 1, 2020)

bahlv said:


> cachito said:
> 
> 
> > Greatly appreciated if you could advise on lodgement date for this applicant.
> ...


Got it.

Thank you.


----------



## Janubless (Jan 24, 2019)

Hi Guys,

I have been accepted to a university in US. Will this student visa processing cause any issues in my 189 grant? Should I inform DHA about this?
I am yet to apply my F1 student visa (US).

Any inputs will be appreciated. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

Janubless said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have been accepted to a university in US. Will this student visa processing cause any issues in my 189 grant? Should I inform DHA about this?
> I am yet to apply my F1 student visa (US).
> ...


Why are you applying for an Australian Permanent Residence visa whilst considering studying abroad in the US?


----------



## Janubless (Jan 24, 2019)

I applied for the PR on Dec 1,2018. It has been a long wait.
I haven't got any response yet, so I recently happened to apply to one university and got accepted.

Thanks.



imjordanxd said:


> Why are you applying for an Australian Permanent Residence visa whilst considering studying abroad in the US?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Janubless said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have been accepted to a university in US. Will this student visa processing cause any issues in my 189 grant? Should I inform DHA about this?
> I am yet to apply my F1 student visa (US).
> ...


You need not inform anything in advance. However once your F1 is granted and you make a move, you would need to update your Visa application with change in circumstances (could be you last working day of your current job or address or whatever is applicable)


----------



## Janubless (Jan 24, 2019)

Thank you for that.
I will keep that mind 


fugitive_4u said:


> You need not inform anything in advance. However once your F1 is granted and you make a move, you would need to update your Visa application with change in circumstances (could be you last working day of your current job or address or whatever is applicable)


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

*There are some interesting new releases on the FOI-2020-logs regarding the current processes/status of the 189/190/491/489 visas!*


----------



## Michael1977 (Oct 19, 2020)

Hi Guys, Me and my wife have done our medicals last Monday. My wife examinations show as *Examinations ready for assessment – no action required* 
The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department. This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assessment)

whereas my status is bit different and shown as *health clearance provided - no action required*

what is the reason that my wife has this status? I am super worried. Thanks


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

Thanks @Hamadeh - yes, they're helpful.

Any idea if you've located a FOI related to 190 onshore & offshore breakdown?

Cheers


----------



## cachito (Jul 1, 2020)

Michael1977 said:


> Hi Guys, Me and my wife have done our medicals last Monday. My wife examinations show as *Examinations ready for assessment – no action required*
> The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department. This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assessment)
> 
> whereas my status is bit different and shown as *health clearance provided - no action required*
> ...


*Outcomes*
Your case may be cleared without referral to a MOC if your results show you have no significant health conditions. 
If your case is referred, the MOC will assess it and let us know if:

you meet the health requirement, or
you will meet the health requirement if you sign a health undertaking, or
you don't meet the health requirement
If you don't meet the health requirement, we will not grant you a visa unless a health waiver is available and exercised.

This information is from Home & affairs website.






After your health examinations


Find out what happens after your health examinations




immi.homeaffairs.gov.au


----------



## Michael1977 (Oct 19, 2020)

cachito said:


> *Outcomes*
> Your case may be cleared without referral to a MOC if your results show you have no significant health conditions.
> If your case is referred, the MOC will assess it and let us know if:
> 
> ...


So this means she has a medical problem?


----------



## ga2au (Aug 16, 2019)

Michael1977 said:


> Hi Guys, Me and my wife have done our medicals last Monday. My wife examinations show as *Examinations ready for assessment – no action required*
> The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department. This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assessment)
> 
> whereas my status is bit different and shown as *health clearance provided - no action required*
> ...


 This only means she has health issues to be cleared. You should have received an email from BuPa stating additional health exams to go through. Ask you health clinic where you did you medical examination. They will check it, and would be able to tell you the problems.


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

Kuta said:


> Thanks @Hamadeh - yes, they're helpful.
> 
> Any idea if you've located a FOI related to 190 onshore & offshore breakdown?
> 
> Cheers


*I have downloaded all of them. Yes, you'll find lots of details regarding the 190.*


----------



## starcool (Oct 16, 2016)

Hello Seniors,
I got CO contact today for PCC, Medical and Form80.. Received mail had an attachment with HAP ID, but in the immigration site this HAPID is not showing.. Should I use the HAP ID received in the mail, and proceed with the medicals? or should i generate HAPID by login to my account account under actions required --> Arrange health examinations ?


----------



## ga2au (Aug 16, 2019)

starcool said:


> Hello Seniors,
> I got CO contact today for PCC, Medical and Form80.. Received mail had an attachment with HAP ID, but in the immigration site this HAPID is not showing.. Should I use the HAP ID received in the mail, and proceed with the medicals? or should i generate HAPID by login to my account account under actions required --> Arrange health examinations ?


Hi Are you offshore? Occupation? and when is your last Medical expiration? Mine was expired last Sept so might be doing a new medical exam.


----------



## starcool (Oct 16, 2016)

ga2au said:


> Hi Are you offshore? Occupation? and when is your last Medical expiration? Mine was expired last Sept so might be doing a new medical exam.


offshore, computer network & system engineer... my medicals expired on March 2020...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

starcool said:


> Hello Seniors,
> I got CO contact today for PCC, Medical and Form80.. Received mail had an attachment with HAP ID, but in the immigration site this HAPID is not showing.. Should I use the HAP ID received in the mail, and proceed with the medicals? or should i generate HAPID by login to my account account under actions required --> Arrange health examinations ?


If the names on the HAPID sent in the email are correct, use that only
Cheers


----------



## ga2au (Aug 16, 2019)

starcool said:


> offshore, computer network & system engineer... my medicals expired on March 2020...


okay! Thanks!


----------



## starcool (Oct 16, 2016)

NB said:


> If the names on the HAPID sent in the email are correct, use that only
> Cheers


Thanks NB.


----------



## VJ1322 (Jan 6, 2020)

I got a CO contact today asking for my medicals again and Indian PCC for my wife again as they have expired.

Lodged Oct 11th 2018
Got 2 CO contacts last year
Added my wife in 2019 July and paid fees for second applicant and uploaded document on Aug 1st 2019.
After long 15 months wait I got another CO contact today morning.

I have done my AFP twice and Indian PCC twice long back so he didn't ask them. I have done my medicals 21 months ago so he asked me to get my medicals done.


----------



## ga2au (Aug 16, 2019)

VJ1322 said:


> I got a CO contact today asking for my medicals again and Indian PCC for my wife again as they have expired.
> 
> Lodged Oct 11th 2018
> Got 2 CO contacts last year
> ...


Omg. That's a long time of waiting. Hopefully u can get the grant soon. Whats ur occupation?


----------



## VJ1322 (Jan 6, 2020)

ga2au said:


> Omg. That's a long time of waiting. Hopefully u can get the grant soon. Whats ur occupation?


ICT security specialist


----------



## Blitzkrieg_toAus (Oct 28, 2020)

VJ1322 said:


> I got a CO contact today asking for my medicals again and Indian PCC for my wife again as they have expired.
> 
> Lodged Oct 11th 2018
> Got 2 CO contacts last year
> ...


Are u guys offshore or onshore?


----------



## BrownFish (Jun 24, 2020)

For someone who applied on January 23rd, I have submitted all documents and all the requested PCCs. I also have the PCC for the country I grew up in although I left there since I was 16 years old, I just have it just in case.

Now my dilemma is that on the question where it asks if I have been known by any other names I put no. However my last name was added later on in life. Also another thing is that on my birth certificate it includes my current name. My current passport and my older passport also includes my current name. My last name was added to my name from my father later on. The birth certificate is from the country of my passport however the birthplace is from another country.

All the PCCs also state my full current name. I did provide an Italian permanent residency as the country I grew up in which I left when I was 16 years old. That permanent residency document is in Italian with my document being under my mother and I put it as other documents. That document has the old name without my father's last name which was added later on. I don't know if I should be worried because that permanent residency document is in Italian and most likely they will request my a translation if they even want to look at it?

My question is will this cause an issue? Am I just overthinking this? It's been about 9 months that I've been waiting for my grant onshore.


----------



## ga2au (Aug 16, 2019)

BrownFish said:


> For someone who applied on January 23rd, I have submitted all documents and all the requested PCCs. I also have the PCC for the country I grew up in although I left there since I was 16 years old, I just have it just in case.
> 
> Now my dilemma is that on the question where it asks if I have been known by any other names I put no. However my last name was added later on in life. Also another thing is that on my birth certificate it includes my current name. My current passport and my older passport also includes my current name. My last name was added to my name from my father later on. The birth certificate is from the country of my passport however the birthplace is from another country.
> 
> ...


There's always this saying in Australia's customs that if in doubt declare it. I think in my opinion, you need to declare it. You should be transparent so the CO wouldn't doubt you if they found out the other name.


----------



## BrownFish (Jun 24, 2020)

ga2au said:


> always this saying in Australia's customs that if in doubt declare it. I





ga2au said:


> u need to declare it. You should be transparent so the CO wouldn't doubt you if they found out the other name.


The other name is not any different it just has an extra name added to mine (my father's last name). Also will they request me to redo my PCCs because of the name?


----------



## cachito (Jul 1, 2020)

BrownFish said:


> The other name is not any different it just has an extra name added to mine (my father's last name). Also will they request me to redo my PCCs because of the name?


Medicals are linked to the application through HAP ID not to your name.

The reason you have been waiting that long has nothing to do with the story of your name and documents as there are people waiting since 2018. This is kind of a lottery system for processing.

If you’re doubtful about the submitted documents, you better ask an experience lawyer or immigration agent.

Some questions can be answered here, but for this particular one I would better seek professional advice if you want a so called decision ready application. 

Otherwise, if this needs to be clarified your case officer may request you to do so.

However, given the current situation, It’s possible your medicals may get expired and you then may be contacted by your case officer to do them again. So, you wouldn’t be saving any time anyway. Time will tell you.


----------



## BrownFish (Jun 24, 2020)

Thanks for your response! I was asking about PCC not Medicals in this case? I never implied that it's because of my name that the grant is getting delayed.


----------



## ga2au (Aug 16, 2019)

BrownFish said:


> Thanks for your response! I was asking about PCC not Medicals in this case? I never implied that it's because of my name that the grant is getting delayed.


Are u offshore?


----------



## BrownFish (Jun 24, 2020)

ga2au said:


> Are u offshore?


No I'm onshore


----------



## ZeusAufOlympus (Dec 22, 2019)

Hi All,

I received my 189 invitation on 2nd April 2020. I am an onshore applicant.

All the requested documents were submitted by 14th April. Now, I was hoping the case officer would contact me by now, but they haven't.

Has anyone been tracking or have any estimate on how long does a case officer take to contact the applicant regarding the documents. And could I possibly take any proactive steps so that case officer is assigned to my file.

Cheers!


----------



## cachito (Jul 1, 2020)

ZeusAufOlympus said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I received my 189 invitation on 2nd April 2020. I am an onshore applicant.
> 
> ...



It could take days, months or years. There is no answer for that and It’s kind of impossible to reach them out.

This is a system driven by luck. Fastest contact I ever heard less than a week and longest two years and no contact yet.


----------



## MagpieXP (Nov 2, 2020)

ZeusAufOlympus said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I received my 189 invitation on 2nd April 2020. I am an onshore applicant.
> 
> ...


I submitted my documents for the same visa I was invited for in such a way that it would be easy for CO to get a clear picture of my background and credentials. On the next day, I got my grant. This was four months ago, onshore.

I say wait it out, immigration people reply at the most unexpected time.


----------



## vinsydney (May 8, 2018)

Hi all, 
Seeking advice

I submitted an 189 EOI in Aug under "Software Engineer - 261313".
My spouse is on the application under Accountant (General) - 221111
Points are 75
I turn 45, in Dec 2020.

1) Is there any hope? What happens to the 189 application when I turn 45?

2) I am thinking of applying under 124 nomination. Should I withdraw the current 189 EOI first?

Thanks
Vin


----------



## cachito (Jul 1, 2020)

MagpieXP said:


> I submitted my documents for the same visa I was invited for in such a way that it would be easy for CO to get a clear picture of my background and credentials. On the next day, I got my grant. This was four months ago, onshore.
> 
> I say wait it out, immigration people reply at the most unexpected time.


You’re a lucky one. A decision ready application helps but It’s not necessarily the reason why you got your visa granted earlier than others. The true is they don’t seem to have a procedure to guide them to take into account queue etc..

There are guys with straight forward applications and haven’t been contacted even once after more than a year.

Now the priority occupations and sectors and your location could be an indicator, but still.


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

vinsydney said:


> Hi all,
> Seeking advice
> 
> I submitted an 189 EOI in Aug under "Software Engineer - 261313".
> ...


Unfortunately the chance you get 189 invite before December is really slim. But you don't have to withdraw 189 EOI before applying for other visas. EOI is not a visa application. You can withdraw it if you want once you secure the chance of 124 nomination.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vinsydney said:


> Hi all,
> Seeking advice
> 
> I submitted an 189 EOI in Aug under "Software Engineer - 261313".
> ...


1. On the day you turn 45, your EOI will be removed from Skillselect, if you don’t have a final invite by then

Cheers


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

My query is that in case my wife gets pregnant in next 3-4 months, then how is it going to affect our case ?

I anticipate that once we declare her pregnant, than our case will be put on hold again and grants could be delayed indefinitely....even after 2 CO contacts...Anyone who has suffered from same case...is requested to suggest on the same...


----------



## cachito (Jul 1, 2020)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> My query is that in case my wife gets pregnant in next 3-4 months, then how is it going to affect our case ?
> 
> I anticipate that once we declare her pregnant, than our case will be put on hold again and grants could be delayed indefinitely....even after 2 CO contacts...Anyone who has suffered from same case...is requested to suggest on the same...


You may need to outweigh your chances to get a grant in a relatively short time, given the current situation with priority processing and few places available.

This may depend on the occupation you’re in and location, but still nothing is certain.

Visa processing these days is completely different to what it was in the past and there are very few places this years and many of them seem to be given to NZ stream as per grant awarded data this Financial year.


----------



## starcool (Oct 16, 2016)

starcool said:


> Hello Seniors,
> I got CO contact today for PCC, Medical and Form80.. Received mail had an attachment with HAP ID, but in the immigration site this HAPID is not showing.. Should I use the HAP ID received in the mail, and proceed with the medicals? or should i generate HAPID by login to my account account under actions required --> Arrange health examinations ?


Hi Guys,
I got the PCC and Form80 filled... Now where should i upload these documents ? Should i upload this CO requested docs under "Additional Documents" ?

or should i upload the Form80 under "Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment" in the Received docs section on top of the old form80 ? and PCC also in the same way.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

starcool said:


> Hi Guys,
> I got the PCC and Form80 filled... Now where should i upload these documents ? Should i upload this CO requested docs under "Additional Documents" ?


If you can’t find any more suitable section 
Send it the CO as attachment also in email
Cheers


----------



## starcool (Oct 16, 2016)

NB said:


> If you can’t find any more suitable section
> Send it the CO as attachment also in email
> Cheers


Hi,
I do not have CO mail id, I have received CO contact from mail id no.reply.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

starcool said:


> Hi,
> I do not have CO mail id, I have received CO contact from mail id no.reply.


Send it anyways
It says not monitored, but it is
Also send it to [email protected]
Cheers


----------



## sanatvij (Nov 18, 2019)

Hi Guys,

I recently changed both my job and my residential address.
I assumed we would need yo supply this information on the immi account using forms 1022 and Form 929.
However - the immiaccount "update details" section does not provide the ability to supply these documents, and instead only has textboxes.

Would you please advise what is the standard mode of providing these details ?
Should I be sending the 2 forms somewhere, or is it sufficient just to submit the updates in the textboxes ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sanatvij said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I recently changed both my job and my residential address.
> I assumed we would need yo supply this information on the immi account using forms 1022 and Form 929.
> ...


Fill in the new details in update us link in the Immiaccount 
The sytem will generate the form 1022
Then also upload a scan copy of your new address evidence in the documents section 
Cheers


----------



## seeker10 (Jun 26, 2019)

Hi everyone,

I have been waiting for 189 grant (onshore) with my wife for 6 months now. Our timeline is as follows:
First EOI: Aug 2019
EOI Approved: Mar 2020
Applied: May 2020
Occupation: Software engineer (261313)
Points: 90

By going through FOIs, it looks like there are ~9900 cases on hand for 189 (onshore) and they are clearing 500-600 per month. Considering that there were not many EOI approvals since April 2020, I am assuming that we fall at the tail end of those 9900 cases. The processing time has been estimated to be 11-21 months according to immi website. Since I belong to the priority occupation list, I think (rather hope) that processing time for us would be a _bit_ shorter, let's say 12-15 months.

There has been no case officer contact yet and all our documents will expire in March. Tired of the uncertainties and waiting, I am wondering if it's worth starting a new application under employer sponsored visa (186). I have all the documents with me and I just need to convince my employer, which I think should not be a problem. I have heard that the processing times for 186 for priority occupations is really fast, which is why I am considering this option.

Wondering if anyone else is thinking in a similar direction? Is it worth starting this new application and paying extra? Any thoughts will be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

seeker10 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have been waiting for 189 grant (onshore) with my wife for 6 months now. Our timeline is as follows:
> First EOI: Aug 2019
> ...


If you've got the money to burn feel free. You're onshore and you'll have a bridging visa so I don't understand the impatience. You'll get your visa sooner-or-later given you've got nothing to hide in your application.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

seeker10 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have been waiting for 189 grant (onshore) with my wife for 6 months now. Our timeline is as follows:
> First EOI: Aug 2019
> ...


Getting an employer to sponsor your 186 is easier said then done
There is a lot of cost to the company and it’s extremely difficult to convince them
Have a preliminary discussion with your employer and understand where they stand before thinking about it seriously
Cheers


----------



## seeker10 (Jun 26, 2019)

imjordanxd said:


> If you've got the money to burn feel free. You're onshore and you'll have a bridging visa so I don't understand the impatience. You'll get your visa sooner-or-later given you've got nothing to hide in your application.


Not being impatient, it's just that it has been extremely difficult to find a job. Recruiters are not entertaining me when I tell them that I am bridging visa from this December. My company is supportive, but I am not sure if they decide to axe my role in next 6 months. By the looks of it, it seems that finding a new job on bridging visa is extremely hard.


----------



## seeker10 (Jun 26, 2019)

NB said:


> Getting an employer to sponsor your 186 is easier said then done
> There is a lot of cost to the company and it’s extremely difficult to convince them
> Have a preliminary discussion with your employer and understand where they stand before thinking about it seriously
> Cheers


Thanks NB. That's a good advice. I will check with my employer.


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

seeker10 said:


> Not being impatient, it's just that it has been extremely difficult to find a job. Recruiters are not entertaining me when I tell them that I am bridging visa from this December. My company is supportive, but I am not sure if they decide to axe my role in next 6 months. By the looks of it, it seems that finding a new job on bridging visa is extremely hard.





seeker10 said:


> Thanks NB. That's a good advice. I will check with my employer.


You're looking for other jobs and considering going for a 186? That's risky. Also, if your employer cannot guarantee your position for 2 years the nomination will likely be rejected.


----------



## seeker10 (Jun 26, 2019)

imjordanxd said:


> You're looking for other jobs and considering going for a 186? That's risky. Also, if your employer cannot guarantee your position for 2 years the nomination will likely be rejected.


That's a good point, thanks @imjordanxd 

But 186 has no such condition to continue with the employer.
I am happy to continue with my employer but just preparing myself for unprecedented lay-offs due to uncertain times.


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

seeker10 said:


> That's a good point, thanks @imjordanxd
> 
> But 186 has no such condition to continue with the employer.
> I am happy to continue with my employer but just preparing myself for unprecedented lay-offs due to uncertain times.


Fair enough. There *must* be intent to stay with your employer when you submit the visa application. If you leave within 2 years and there is any evidence to suggest that you were not planning on staying for 2 years, then you run the risk of your visa getting cancelled.


----------



## deepthirao85 (Jun 10, 2016)

seeker10 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have been waiting for 189 grant (onshore) with my wife for 6 months now. Our timeline is as follows:
> First EOI: Aug 2019
> ...


----------



## deepthirao85 (Jun 10, 2016)

Hey in the same situation, how ever I lodged my Visa in March.
EOI approved - Feb 2020
Applied - March 2020
No CO contact yet, I am yet to get my medicals done. I am not on bridging but my employer visa TSS482 is still active. I have seen people waiting for grant for more than 2 years. It’s a wait game, we need to wait.


----------



## seeker10 (Jun 26, 2019)

imjordanxd said:


> Fair enough. There *must* be intent to stay with your employer when you submit the visa application. If you leave within 2 years and there is any evidence to suggest that you were not planning on staying for 2 years, then you run the risk of your visa getting cancelled.





deepthirao85 said:


> Hey in the same situation, how ever I lodged my Visa in March.
> EOI approved - Feb 2020
> Applied - March 2020
> No CO contact yet, I am yet to get my medicals done. I am not on bridging but my employer visa TSS482 is still active. I have seen people waiting for grant for more than 2 years. It’s a wait game, we need to wait.



True @imjordanxd, it sounds like an unnecessary risk.
@deepthirao85 , thanks for sharing your experience.


----------



## invader992 (Oct 23, 2018)

Hi everyone,
Hope someone can help me
Currently i am on student visa which will finish soon but i haven't completed my course (2 units left) yet for which i would have applied student visa extension. but as i have applied for PR , my bridging visa will be active straight after my student visa ends, so can i continue to study on that bridging visa?


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

invader992 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Hope someone can help me
> Currently i am on student visa which will finish soon but i haven't completed my course (2 units left) yet for which i would have applied student visa extension. but as i have applied for PR , my bridging visa will be active straight after my student visa ends, so can i continue to study on that bridging visa?


check the restrictions on your bridging visa


----------



## ND01 (Jan 9, 2017)

Hey guys, 

I checked IMMI's website and it shows that the latest invitation round invited applicants from 65 points onwards and the cutoff date was 09/2020. Is it true that the points requirement dropped?


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

ND01 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I checked IMMI's website and it shows that the latest invitation round invited applicants from 65 points onwards and the cutoff date was 09/2020. Is it true that the points requirement dropped?


The latest invitation was targeted only at healthcare-related codes.


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

ND01 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I checked IMMI's website and it shows that the latest invitation round invited applicants from 65 points onwards and the cutoff date was 09/2020. Is it true that the points requirement dropped?


The minimum points required is 65, so I don't see any issues.


----------



## sumitnegi1266 (Jun 26, 2020)

Hi everyone,

I am currently in India and have been waiting for 189 grant now with below timelines:
EOI Approved: Mar 2020
Applied: May 2020
Occupation: Software engineer (261313)
Points: 90
Estimated Processing time: 11-21 months 

My application status shows as "Received" and there is no contact from Case officer yet. I worked in Australia from 2014-18. Do I need to get below documents again if they reach the expiry during processing? 

ACS document
Indian PCC
Australian PCC


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sumitnegi1266 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am currently in India and have been waiting for 189 grant now with below timelines:
> EOI Approved: Mar 2020
> ...


1. ACS needs to be valid only till the date of invite
You don’t have to renew it even if it’s expired
2. 3. Depends on the CO
He may or may not ask you to submit a fresh one
Cheers


----------



## invader992 (Oct 23, 2018)

imjordanxd said:


> check the restrictions on your bridging visa


It says " No conditions"


----------



## amitabhr791 (Jan 30, 2019)

Hi Everyone,

I heard that the Australian borders will remain closed for a few more months. Does it mean that the grant for offshore applicants would be deferred further? My application is in received status since March 2019 without a CO contact. Not sure how much more we have to wait


----------



## pavva6608 (Mar 30, 2016)

amitabhr791 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I heard that the Australian borders will remain closed for a few more months. Does it mean that the grant for offshore applicants would be deferred further? My application is in received status since March 2019 without a CO contact. Not sure how much more we have to wait


Mine is also same date but received a CO Contact in March 2020. Since then it's further processing 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmanamin (Feb 12, 2019)

Hello Everyone,

I just recently heard that PTE has changed some of its scoring scale. I cleared my PTE back in October 2019 and already been granted an invitation in Febuarary 2020. Awaiting for grant. 
Will it affect my situation as well? I assume that once the invitation granted your EOI gets lock. Is this true? 
Can anyone also tell how long PTE is valid for migration purpose?

Thank you!


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

usmanamin said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I just recently heard that PTE has changed some of its scoring scale. I cleared my PTE back in October 2019 and already been granted an invitation in Febuarary 2020. Awaiting for grant.
> Will it affect my situation as well? I assume that once the invitation granted your EOI gets lock. Is this true?
> ...


You'll be fine. For immigration purposes, it's 3 years.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

amitabhr791 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I heard that the Australian borders will remain closed for a few more months. Does it mean that the grant for offshore applicants would be deferred further? My application is in received status since March 2019 without a CO contact. Not sure how much more we have to wait


If you follow the posts here, in spite of borders being closed, there have been offshore grants, even on so called non-critical sectors. So there is no reason for you to think that they will defer grants for offshore applicants.

All the best..!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

usmanamin said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I just recently heard that PTE has changed some of its scoring scale. I cleared my PTE back in October 2019 and already been granted an invitation in Febuarary 2020. Awaiting for grant.
> Will it affect my situation as well? I assume that once the invitation granted your EOI gets lock. Is this true?
> ...


Your score needs to be valid only till the date of invite
Even if they expire during the processing, you are not affected 
Cheers


----------



## deepaknaik (Dec 3, 2020)

Hi all,

I have applied the EOI for 189/190 PR visa on September 07,2020 with following points:

85 points for 189 Visa
90 points for 190 Visa (NSW)

Profession: Civil Engineering

Also, I am currently doing Professional Year (started in October 2020)

I just wanted to get an estimate of when can I expect an invitation for PR

PS If we have civil/structural engineers from sydney on the forum please connect with me on linkedin using the following link:

linkedin.com/in/kdeepaknaik/

Thank You


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

deepaknaik said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have applied the EOI for 189/190 PR visa on September 07,2020 with following points:
> 
> ...


No one knows given the current circumstances


----------



## Pihu25 (Dec 3, 2020)

Hi,

what are the chances for an onshore 90 pointer, occupation - software Engineer under 189 category?


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

Pihu25 said:


> Hi,
> 
> what are the chances for an onshore 90 pointer, occupation - software Engineer under 189 category?


No one knows given the current circumstances


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Pihu25 said:


> Hi,
> 
> what are the chances for an onshore 90 pointer, occupation - software Engineer under 189 category?


Last invitation for 2613xx was in April with a cut-off of 95 points and DOE from 03/2020. Looking at Immitracker, there are 90 pointers waiting from Jan 2020. 
So do your math to guesstimate when will you be invited, as and when Invitation commences (which in itself is a big big question)


----------



## depthC123 (Jun 25, 2019)

So I've hit the 2 year mark, waiting since Dec 2018. 
Contacted the department via emails/feedback form but still no response. 
Sigh.... anyone else in the same situation ?


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

depthC123 said:


> So I've hit the 2 year mark, waiting since Dec 2018.
> Contacted the department via emails/feedback form but still no response.
> Sigh.... anyone else in the same situation ?


Same situation. Currently sitting at 9 months. Have not tried any feedback form or anything. Do you know any whatsapp group for 189 group waiting for grant? I guess it might help loose some anxieties knowing we’re not alone in this.


----------



## anujtaya (Sep 17, 2019)

cutiepie25 said:


> Same situation. Currently sitting at 9 months. Have not tried any feedback form or anything. Do you know any whatsapp group for 189 group waiting for grant? I guess it might help loose some anxieties knowing we’re not alone in this.


me too


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

anujtaya said:


> me too


I wonder how we can make one? Have you guys tried it before? On whatsapp?


----------



## aehque (Mar 17, 2020)

cutiepie25 said:


> Same situation. Currently sitting at 9 months. Have not tried any feedback form or anything. Do you know any whatsapp group for 189 group waiting for grant? I guess it might help loose some anxieties knowing we’re not alone in this.


----------



## aehque (Mar 17, 2020)

And I thought I was the only left from Dec 18, let me know if you hear anything. Prayers for everyone who are facing unnecessary delays, hope we all get over the line soon


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

aehque said:


> And I thought I was the only left from Dec 18, let me know if you hear anything. Prayers for everyone who are facing unnecessary delays, hope we all get over the line soon


Of course brother. I’m suggesting we make a whatsapp group for 189 grant gang


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

usmanamin said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I just recently heard that PTE has changed some of its scoring scale. I cleared my PTE back in October 2019 and already been granted an invitation in Febuarary 2020. Awaiting for grant.
> Will it affect my situation as well? I assume that once the invitation granted your EOI gets lock. Is this true?
> ...


It shouldn't affect you as you have received the invitation. Also although PTE score changed, DHA has not announced any changes in the threshold of English test. It may affect future candidate only after DHA publishes official changes.


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

For those who want to be added to the whatsapp 189 group, PM me to join us!


----------



## andreN (Apr 12, 2019)

aehque said:


> And I thought I was the only left from Dec 18, let me know if you hear anything. Prayers for everyone who are facing unnecessary delays, hope we all get over the line soon


Also Dec 2018 here. Last contact 4 Jul 2019. You are not alone


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

andreN said:


> Also Dec 2018 here. Last contact 4 Jul 2019. You are not alone





andreN said:


> Also Dec 2018 here. Last contact 4 Jul 2019. You are not alone


Hi, I submitted on Feb 2019 and got co Contact for new born baby medicals on Feb 2020
ANZSCO: 261313 Developer programmer (Critical skill )and I am onshore. No updates ..!
Fingers crossed. Anyone knows any insight of what is happening?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vijgin said:


> Hi, I submitted on Feb 2019 and got co Contact for new born baby medicals on Feb 2020
> ANZSCO: 261313 Developer programmer (Critical skill )and I am onshore. No updates ..!
> Fingers crossed. Anyone knows any insight of what is happening?


There is no sight
It’s pitch dark
Cheers


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

NB said:


> There is no sight
> It’s pitch dark
> Cheers


 .. Agreed.. Waiting with positive thought is the only way ...


----------



## Survi (Apr 30, 2020)

cutiepie25 said:


> Of course brother. I’m suggesting we make a whatsapp group for 189 grant gang


I am onshore applicant and waiting since Mar 2019. One CO contact in Mar 2020. Good idea of creating whatsapp group.


----------



## invader992 (Oct 23, 2018)

invader992 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Hope someone can help me
> Currently i am on student visa which will finish soon but i haven't completed my course (2 units left) yet for which i would have applied student visa extension. but as i have applied for PR , my bridging visa will be active straight after my student visa ends, so can i continue to study on that bridging visa?


Looking for anyone if they have any idea?


----------



## aehque (Mar 17, 2020)

cutiepie25 said:


> Of course brother. I’m suggesting we make a whatsapp group for 189 grant gang


Sure share your whatsapp #


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

aehque said:


> Sure share your whatsapp #


messaged you!


----------



## Zoew (Dec 8, 2020)

cutiepie25 said:


> For those who want to be added to the whatsapp 189 group, PM me to join us!


me please!! 😊


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

Zoew said:


> me please!! 😊


Replied to your msg!


----------



## G288 (Dec 4, 2020)

Generic update statement from PTE/Pearson on their review of english marks -
We know that some of you have been worried about aspects of our Concordance Report, published below. We didn’t intend to confuse anyone so we hope that this message helps explain.
The report is about how the PTE scores align with IELTS scores. Nothing has changed to the PTE exam itself, how it is scored, or the scores that you need to achieve for your Australian, New Zealand and UK visas or for university admissions.
Your PTE test result is still valid and will not change. A candidate who scored 79 will continue to score a 79, their level of English Proficiency will remain the same.
We’d like to explain a little about the purpose of the Concordance Report – it is to enable Governments, Universities and professional bodies to see how we have updated our score ranges against IELTS bands.
It does not require them to make any changes or to take any action regarding your PTE test scores. For the majority of universities, where the test scores are typically set in the mid-range for academic admissions purposes, there is minimal change to the scores.
If universities, professional bodies, such as Nursing, or the Australian, New Zealand or UK governments decide to review their PTE Academic score requirements and make changes we expect this would happen over a period of months and years and that notice would be given if score requirements change so that everyone is aware and can prepare.
We hope this has clarified the purpose of our report. If you have the time, we do have more information and FAQS available below.


----------



## depthC123 (Jun 25, 2019)

cutiepie25 said:


> For those who want to be added to the whatsapp 189 group, PM me to join us!


I would like to be added please


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

depthC123 said:


> I would like to be added please


 Will msg you


----------



## Razul (Dec 23, 2020)

Hi Everyone, 
I got my invitation back in March 2020, still waiting for a response, but now I am planning on getting married and adding a partner to my application, so my question is, if I get married now, would it affect my application, because back when I got invited my points were based on me being an unmarried applicant (i.e additional 10 points), but now if I get married would they deduct my points and probably reject the application? An informed answer will be highly regarded.
Thanks in Advance.


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

Razul said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I got my invitation back in March 2020, still waiting for a response, but now I am planning on getting married and adding a partner to my application, so my question is, if I get married now, would it affect my application, because back when I got invited my points were based on me being an unmarried applicant (i.e additional 10 points), but now if I get married would they deduct my points and probably reject the application? An informed answer will be highly regarded.
> Thanks in Advance.


Surely you stated your relationship somewhere? Yeah, your points are going to change and possibly face rejection. The details you submitted in regards to your background etc won’t match. Best delaying the wedding.


----------



## juni_001 (Dec 31, 2019)

Razul said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I got my invitation back in March 2020, still waiting for a response, but now I am planning on getting married and adding a partner to my application, so my question is, if I get married now, would it affect my application, because back when I got invited my points were based on me being an unmarried applicant (i.e additional 10 points), but now if I get married would they deduct my points and probably reject the application? An informed answer will be highly regarded.
> Thanks in Advance.


relationshop point is ‘time of decision’ criterion. Meaning the point will be judged at the time of decision, not at the time of invitation. If you claimed 10points for single at the invitiation, you will lose 10 points at the tjme of decision as you are married (suppose your partner is not au pr or citizen)
If recalculated points falls below ‘invite in score’ for that month, then your applicatiom will be refused.


----------



## Razul (Dec 23, 2020)

Thank's guys for your clear advice, Much appreciated.


----------



## wbernard (Dec 23, 2020)

Merry Christmas all. just a note with some good news, hopefully will encourage others... 

We received 189 grant on 23 December!! so happy. submitted EOI in Feb 2020, 70 points -wasnt expecting anything as 70 points was low at the time... 11 September 2020 got invite to apply. which we did promptly, CO contact soon after to get medicals and compete form 80... medicals done 20 October... then second CO contact in November to confirm child's id (passport we had was when she was infant)... all submitted by 2 December... was expecting to wait a few more months... but hooray, 23 December got the golden email...

stay well, keep heart.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

wbernard said:


> Merry Christmas all. just a note with some good news, hopefully will encourage others...
> 
> We received 189 grant on 23 December!! so happy. submitted EOI in Feb 2020, 70 points -wasnt expecting anything as 70 points was low at the time... 11 September 2020 got invite to apply. which we did promptly, CO contact soon after to get medicals and compete form 80... medicals done 20 October... then second CO contact in November to confirm child's id (passport we had was when she was infant)... all submitted by 2 December... was expecting to wait a few more months... but hooray, 23 December got the golden email...
> 
> stay well, keep heart.


Congratulations 
Are you onshore and Anzsco code ?
Cheers


----------



## wbernard (Dec 23, 2020)

NB said:


> Congratulations
> Are you onshore and Anzsco code ?
> Cheers


272311, yes onshore


----------



## BrownFish (Jun 24, 2020)

Hi I just had a quick question about this.

Basically on the application where it says "have you ever been known by any other aliases or names?" I said no. But only recently I remembered that an extra name was added to my full name. Basically before it was "Alif Rahman" and now it is "Alif Rahman Hossain".

All my documents (passport, australian degree, birth certificate) have my full name ("Alif Rahman Hossain"). There is only one document (my mother's italian permanent residency document - where I am listed as a dependent to my mother), that has my old "Alif Rahman" name. That document is in italian and it is my mother's document, I am listed there as a dependant and I uploaded that document in the "others" document section.

I was already asked to provide Police Clearance and I did so for the contries I lived in for more than one year over the last 10 years as requested. All my PCC have the full name "Alif Rahman Hossain" They don't include my previous name/alias "Alif Rahman".

I called a migration agency and they told me not to worry as the CO won't reject and basically if they notice the discrepancy they will ask me to redo the police clearance certificate with both the names "Alif Rahman" and "Alif Rahman Hossain" (basically including my previous alias). The agency also told me that if they don't ask It could be all good. Since I did the application by myself, most migration agencies don't want to deal with me which is annoying.

Can the CO reject my application based on that mistake? I don't mind having to redo the PCC, I am just scared a little bit. I get scared about this as I worked really hard to get an invitation for my 189, sorry if my question seems silly.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

BrownFish said:


> Hi I just had a quick question about this.
> 
> Basically on the application where it says "have you ever been known by any other aliases or names?" I said no. But only recently I remembered that an extra name was added to my full name. Basically before it was "Alif Rahman" and now it is "Alif Rahman Hossain".
> 
> ...


The CO will ask you to submit a fresh pcc with both the names in worst case scenario 
If you are feeling jittery, get a fresh set of PCCs done with both names and upload them
In all probability if the second name comes to the attention of the CO, he will ask for them
Cheers


----------



## BrownFish (Jun 24, 2020)

NB said:


> The CO will ask you to submit a fresh pcc with both the names in worst case scenario
> If you are feeling jittery, get a fresh set of PCCs done with both names and upload them
> In all probability if the second name comes to the attention of the CO, he will ask for them
> Cheers


Thank you NB very helpful. I appreciate your efforts and time.


----------



## hamzaothi (Apr 11, 2020)

Hi there,
I was wondering if someone can help me to claim 5 points for regional area.
Do we have to live in regional area for at least 16 calendar months and 2 years CRICOS course? or we we have to live their entire duration of course?

I checked and so far I understood,
we need to meet Australian study requirement, which means 2 years course and 16 calendar months in Australia.
Study must be completed in regional area while you lived there.


SO does it means, we have to complete 2 years course and lived at least 16 months in regional area during study?


I will be thankful if someone can answer it.

Please don't provide false information if you are not sure about it. I will be greatful if someone knows about it and help me getting the answer of it. 

Thanks again.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hamzaothi said:


> Hi there,
> I was wondering if someone can help me to claim 5 points for regional area.
> Do we have to live in regional area for at least 16 calendar months and 2 years CRICOS course? or we we have to live their entire duration of course?
> 
> ...


Each applicant circumstances are unique
Best to consult a Mara agent to be sure
Cheers


----------



## Shan_123 (Jan 4, 2021)

cutiepie25 said:


> For those who want to be added to the whatsapp 189 group, PM me to join us!


Pm'd you


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

Shan_123 said:


> Pm'd you


Replied!


----------



## Abfts (Jan 5, 2021)

cutiepie25 said:


> For those who want to be added to the whatsapp 189 group, PM me to join us!


 hi, please add me this 189 group, thank you


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

Abfts said:


> hi, please add me this 189 group, thank you


Sent you a private msg!


----------



## ibharat84 (Jan 5, 2021)

Please add me too ... Sent pm


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

ibharat84 said:


> Please add me too ... Sent pm


added you!


----------



## harry122 (Jul 22, 2020)

cutiepie25 said:


> For those who want to be added to the whatsapp 189 group, PM me to join us!


Hi plz add me in 189 group . Thank you


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

harry122 said:


> Hi plz add me in 189 group . Thank you


pmed you!


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

cutiepie25 said:


> For those who want to be added to the whatsapp 189 group, PM me to join us!


Hi, Can you please add me to the group.


----------



## juni_001 (Dec 31, 2019)

Pm me too


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

@vijgin @juni_001 PMed you guys


----------



## Expat Melbourne (Jan 6, 2021)

cutiepie25 said:


> For those who want to be added to the whatsapp 189 group, PM me to join us!


Can you please add me to the whatsapp group.


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

Expat Melbourne said:


> Can you please add me to the whatsapp group.


Msged you


----------



## Karam_Bishnoi (Jan 11, 2021)

Hi! Could you please add me to the 189 whatsapp group. TIA


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

Karam_Bishnoi said:


> Hi! Could you please add me to the 189 whatsapp group. TIA


Sent you a pm


----------



## pavva6608 (Mar 30, 2016)

These "Add to WhatsApp group" messages really spamming this thread and deviating from the actual purpose. There is nothing much can be done or discussed with any group rather it increases unnecessary stress.

Keep Calm and Let's wait for the Grants.

I'm too waiting for a grant since March 2019.


----------



## peace_searcing_soul (Jan 12, 2021)

Hello!

Can someone please tell me:

1. If I am not claiming points for work experience do I have to get a skill assessment for that work experience?
2. If I do not declare that my parents will immigrate with me, can I not sponsor them later? (My parents don't want to come right now, they will come maybe after 10-15 years).


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

peace_searcing_soul said:


> Hello!
> 
> Can someone please tell me:
> 
> ...


You cannot submit an EOI unless you have a positive skills assessment 
Whether to claim points for experience or not, is your prerogative 
Your parents cannot immigrate with you in this application 
You will have to apply for them separately as and when you wish and are eligible 
Cheers


----------



## FkHxje (Sep 24, 2019)

Hi everyone,

Finally we've been granted the 189 visa December last year. May I know what the next steps are? With Covid still around and no vaccines available in my country, we are planning to move on the second half of the year. Our First Arrive date is on November.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

FkHxje said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Finally we've been granted the 189 visa December last year. May I know what the next steps are? With Covid still around and no vaccines available in my country, we are planning to move on the second half of the year. Our First Arrive date is on November.
> 
> Thank you in advance!


There are no steps as far as DHA is concerned as long as all the applicants are landing within the IED
There are several threads on what to do after landing first time that you can go through to plan what to bring with you and things to do
Cheers


----------



## peace_searcing_soul (Jan 12, 2021)

NB said:


> You cannot submit an EOI unless you have a positive skills assessment
> Whether to claim points for experience or not, is your prerogative
> Your parents cannot immigrate with you in this application
> You will have to apply for them separately as and when you wish and are eligible
> Cheers


Dear NB, thanks so much for your reply. I am in a better understanding now. I only have two questions now. Since I am new to all this, please forgive me if these are dumb questions: 

1. If I understand correctly, the occupation has to be on the Skilled Occupation List to be eligible to apply for 189 Visa. Is this correct? Is this the Skilled Occupation List I should be looking at ? 



https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skill-occupation-list



2. On the Australian government's invitation rounds website the last invitation round was held on 21 October 2020 and the minimum point score for 189 Visa was 65. Does this mean that anyone who had their occupation in Skilled Occupation List and had more than 65 points was given Invitation to apply? 

Anyone, please feel free to answer. I greatly appreciate any response. 😃


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

peace_searcing_soul said:


> Dear NB, thanks so much for your reply. I am in a better understanding now. I only have two questions now. Since I am new to all this, please forgive me if these are dumb questions:
> 
> 1. If I understand correctly, the occupation has to be on the Skilled Occupation List to be eligible to apply for 189 Visa. Is this correct? Is this the Skilled Occupation List I should be looking at ?
> 
> ...


Hey there! Please see my answers below:

1: you can check your occupation ANZSCO code if it is eligible for a 189 or other subclasses. Some occupations cannot apply for a 189. perhaps try anzsco search or acacia?

2: there are a lot of logic applied when it comes to invites at least before covid. Just to walk you through a bit preCovid era. Everybody is in queue, you got your occupation, points, and date of entry

if DHA decides to take in 500 people, they will take the highest points first then earliest submission per occupation tag: ProRata (IT,accountant,eng,etc.) and NonProRata (all occupations). They have allocated a percentage of slots for ProRata and NonProRata occupations.


With Covid happening, DHA has decided to specify which occupations they would like to select. So now, it honestly depends on your occupation and then points and then date of entry

hope this helps


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

peace_searcing_soul said:


> Dear NB, thanks so much for your reply. I am in a better understanding now. I only have two questions now. Since I am new to all this, please forgive me if these are dumb questions:
> 
> 1. If I understand correctly, the occupation has to be on the Skilled Occupation List to be eligible to apply for 189 Visa. Is this correct? Is this the Skilled Occupation List I should be looking at ?
> 
> ...


This is where you start








ATTENTION - READ THIS FIRST! - Want to go to Australia...


Rather than have a page full of stickied threads, I will add links to useful threads here. :) These linked threads may help guide members to information that will help with understanding the application process for migration to Australia, what terminology and acronyms mean, stages of...




www.expatforum.com





189 rounds have become targeted rounds and only specific Anzsco codes are invited
So the 65 points that you see would probably be for a health care worker who is very much in demand in Australia
Be rest assured that the cut off level is likely to be around 100 points for non healthcare related codes in the near future
Cheers


----------



## peace_searcing_soul (Jan 12, 2021)

NB said:


> This is where you start
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks NB for you input!

Yes, I read on this form about points cut off reaching 110 so I was surprised about why does it say 65.

Thanks for letting me know about targeted rounds, I was not aware about that. I searched about it on the internet and found a few articles explaining it, I will go through all of them to understand what exactly is going on.

Thanks again NB 😃

P.S (The first thing I read on this form was the "ATTENTION - READ THIS FIST" by kaju. However, I don't find it very helpful as it only defines very basic stuff and does not answer questions about the *actual process*.)


----------



## peace_searcing_soul (Jan 12, 2021)

cutiepie25 said:


> Hey there! Please see my answers below:
> 
> 1: you can check your occupation ANZSCO code if it is eligible for a 189 or other subclasses. Some occupations cannot apply for a 189. perhaps try anzsco search or acacia?
> 
> ...


Hi cutiepie 25, 

Thanks for your reply. 

1. I had checked if my occupation is eligible for 189 subclass and it is! - Thanks for the reminder. 
2. This is something I was unclear about, like how are people picked from the pool?. Thanks for the explanation, I see it is not just date of profile and your points that matter, it is the occupation too. 

I am still a little blurry about this topic, I will keep try to find some articles/fourm threads and read more about it. 

Thanks for your input 😃


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

peace_searcing_soul said:


> Hi cutiepie 25,
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> ...


No worries! Feel free to post a question and goodluck on your journey!


----------



## G288 (Dec 4, 2020)

cutiepie25 said:


> No worries! Feel free to post a question and goodluck on your journey!


Hello please add me to the WhatsApp group


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

G288 said:


> Hello please add me to the WhatsApp group


Messaged you


----------



## jatinderraheja (Feb 1, 2019)

---


----------



## jr2019 (Jan 17, 2021)

Hello Everyone,

Need Expert help on the below scenario:

We were granted 189 Visa Approval in February 2019, and we requested Initial (First) entry waiver, which was granted to us in May / June 2019 as my wife had got her H1B visa approved in US and she had to serve her employer for at least 1 year as per the commitment.

We are planning to move to Australia, in next few months, Need to know if we need a new medical and police clearance certificate from US when we go to Australia.
Also we have not been to India in last 5 years, do we need a new police clearance from INDIA as well. Any help / suggestion from experts is appreciated.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

jr2019 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Need Expert help on the below scenario:
> 
> ...


Your 189 visa travel facility is valid until Feb 2024. Since both of you requested for IED waiver and was granted one then you and your partner can enter Australia anytime before the Feb 2024. No medicals or PCC are required. However, The Australian Government has made following announcements in relation to Australian Citizens and PR holders that they must return a Negative PCR covid test before they board a flight to Australia. If the result is covid positive then the person needs to quarantine in their current country until they test negative. This will be checked by airlines and boarding staff at time of your flight.


----------



## jr2019 (Jan 17, 2021)

mustafa01 said:


> Your 189 visa travel facility is valid until Feb 2024. Since both of you requested for IED waiver and was granted one then you and your partner can enter Australia anytime before the Feb 2024. No medicals or PCC are required. However, The Australian Government has made following announcements in relation to Australian Citizens and PR holders that they must return a Negative PCR covid test before they board a flight to Australia. If the result is covid positive then the person needs to quarantine in their current country until they test negative. This will be checked by airlines and boarding staff at time of your flight.


Thank you Mustafa01! Really Appreciate your quick response!


----------



## vikas6782000 (Jan 5, 2019)

I have applied for PR 189 in Sep2018 and was contacted by CO in Dec 2018 for evidence of employment. I missed to attach salary slips initially so updated it on portal.
I have qualified with partner points. I and my partner had change of employment which I updated on 1-Jun-2019
After that it is stuck in further assessment for over 2 years now. I have called Australian immigration department multiple times. They always say we have all the details and unfortunately your application went to back and is taking more time. Processing time for 189 is 20-24 months and it is over that time after the last CO contact.

Is there a way to escalate it? Calling and email immigration department is kind of useless. I am email them at [email protected]. Is there any other alias which can help.

There has been lot of change like we moved to USA and now we have a child also. Shall we update PCC from USA and include the child.

Please suggest how to proceed as I am kind of feeling helpless.



EOI invitation: 14-Sep-2018 (75 points, Partner points included)
Visa Applied: 24-Sep-2019
CO Contact: 18-Dec-2019 (Evidence of employment requested, Missed to attach Salary slips initially)
Provided evidence- 10-Jan-2019
Updated Change of Employment for Self and Partner: 1-Jun-2019
Visa grant: Still waiting for over 2 years.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

vikas6782000 said:


> I have applied for PR 189 in Sep2018 and was contacted by CO in Dec 2018 for evidence of employment. I missed to attach salary slips initially so updated it on portal.
> I have qualified with partner points. I and my partner had change of employment which I updated on 1-Jun-2019
> After that it is stuck in further assessment for over 2 years now. I have called Australian immigration department multiple times. They always say we have all the details and unfortunately your application went to back and is taking more time. Processing time for 189 is 20-24 months and it is over that time after the last CO contact.
> 
> ...


You have to mention everything new

If you fail to do so, you and your partner will get a 189 Grant but the baby won't
Update with all new and updated information ASAP


----------



## vikas6782000 (Jan 5, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> You have to mention everything new
> 
> If you fail to do so, you and your partner will get a 189 Grant but the baby won't
> Update with all new and updated information ASAP


Thanks @GandalfandBilbo. I will do it as soon as I get passport for baby. Is passport enough for adding the child?


----------



## nerish (Jun 16, 2018)

hi,

I have applied my visa on April 2019 ( Invitation March 2019), It is in further assessment stage. I am still waiting for grant. Last year, I switched to another company. Should I mention that or wait for CO reply and then take some action. Also if I need to update which form should I use.


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

nerish said:


> hi,
> 
> I have applied my visa on April 2019 ( Invitation March 2019), It is in further assessment stage. I am still waiting for grant. Last year, I switched to another company. Should I mention that or wait for CO reply and then take some action. Also if I need to update which form should I use.


absolutely. Form 1022


----------



## nerish (Jun 16, 2018)

Actually I already filed one Form 1022 for adding my baby into the application. Should i modify that or file a new 1022 for change in occupation.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nerish said:


> Actually I already filed one Form 1022 for adding my baby into the application. Should i modify that or file a new 1022 for change in occupation.


You have to submit a fresh form 1022
I hope you are aware that you actually don’t have to upload a filled form 1022
You can use the update us link in the Immiaccount and fill in the details
The system generates the form 1022 and uploads it, which you can verify 
Cheers


----------



## nerish (Jun 16, 2018)

Which option should i choose, Work Experience or Form 1022, Both are having option to update the doc. It will include 5-6 documents (Resignation letter from previous company, Offer letter from new company, pay slips, Referral letter, and Form 16)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nerish said:


> Which option should i choose, Work Experience or Form 1022, Both are having option to update the doc. It will include 5-6 documents (Resignation letter from previous company, Offer letter from new company, pay slips, Referral letter, and Form 16)
> View attachment 98978


The form is separate and the evidence is separate
You will upload the form under 1022 and the evidence under work experience 
Cheers


----------



## vrojasmedina87 (Jan 26, 2021)

cutiepie25 said:


> For those who want to be added to the whatsapp 189 group, PM me to join us!


could you add me too? please!


----------



## messagerohit (Feb 17, 2020)

cutiepie25 said:


> Of course brother. I’m suggesting we make a whatsapp group for 189 grant gang


I m interested in joining whatsapp group . Can you please include me .


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

messagerohit said:


> I m interested in joining whatsapp group . Can you please include me


@vrojasmedina87 and @messagerohit pmed you


----------



## Razul (Dec 23, 2020)

Can you please include me in the Whatsapp group, Thanks


----------



## Slman225 (Oct 9, 2020)

Hey everyone, a quick query, I have claimed single points and have already been invited and am waiting for my 189 to be finalised. Will getting married to an Australian citizen while it is being processed cause any troubles down the line? Should I contact an agent or immigration in terms of getting an answer to this?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Slman225 said:


> Hey everyone, a quick query, I have claimed single points and have already been invited and am waiting for my 189 to be finalised. Will getting married to an Australian citizen while it is being processed cause any troubles down the line? Should I contact an agent or immigration in terms of getting an answer to this?


You have confirmed that you have been invited and 189 to be finalised. Which means your Visa application is in progress? Is that the right assumption? If so when did you apply? Where you engaged when you made an application?

if you marry anyone now (irrespective of nationality), there will be scrutiny from DHA as and when you let them know. Level of scrutiny may vary depending on how long your application is in progress and when did you get engaged. For e.g, if you decide to marry now with your 189 being applied two years ago, it should not be much of an issue.


----------



## Slman225 (Oct 9, 2020)

fugitive_4u said:


> You have confirmed that you have been invited and 189 to be finalised. Which means your Visa application is in progress? Is that the right assumption? If so when did you apply? Where you engaged when you made an application?
> 
> if you marry anyone now (irrespective of nationality), there will be scrutiny from DHA as and when you let them know. Level of scrutiny may vary depending on how long your application is in progress and when did you get engaged. For e.g, if you decide to marry now with your 189 being applied two years ago, it should not be much of an issue.


Hey Fugitive, 

Yes it is being processed I applied in March 2020. I wasn't and am not engaged as of yet. So for my timeline from what you've told me the scrutiny should be minimal. Cheers, I guess I'll send a query to immigration as well just to be sure.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Slman225 said:


> Hey everyone, a quick query, I have claimed single points and have already been invited and am waiting for my 189 to be finalised. Will getting married to an Australian citizen while it is being processed cause any troubles down the line? Should I contact an agent or immigration in terms of getting an answer to this?


As you have claimed points for being single, if you marry or get engaged or enter a defacto relationship, your application is liable to be rejected for overclaiming points
You have to be single on the day of grant, no matter how delayed it is 
Cheers


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Slman225 said:


> Hey Fugitive,
> 
> Yes it is being processed I applied in March 2020. I wasn't and am not engaged as of yet. So for my timeline from what you've told me the scrutiny should be minimal. Cheers, I guess I'll send a query to immigration as well just to be sure.


No, you did not interpret it rightly what I said in there. Application from 2020 is not so long ago (or in other words it is after Nov 2019) and you will be putting your application in jeopardy if you were to enter into a relationship. This means, CO can deduct points at the time of decision since you are no longer since at the time of grant.

However, since you are intending to marry an Australian Citizen, you will not lose 10 points (which you claimed for being single). This is as per this MARA Agent WebSite

All the best..!


----------



## anubhav20 (Sep 7, 2017)

vrojasmedina87 said:


> could you add me too? please!


Please include me.


----------



## anubhav20 (Sep 7, 2017)

cutiepie25 said:


> For those who want to be added to the whatsapp 189 group, PM me to join us!


Can you please add me to watsapp group.


----------



## Slman225 (Oct 9, 2020)

fugitive_4u said:


> No, you did not interpret it rightly what I said in there. Application from 2020 is not so long ago (or in other words it is after Nov 2019) and you will be putting your application in jeopardy if you were to enter into a relationship. This means, CO can deduct points at the time of decision since you are no longer since at the time of grant.
> 
> However, since you are intending to marry an Australian Citizen, you will not lose 10 points (which you claimed for being single). This is as per this MARA Agent WebSite
> 
> All the best..!


Ah my bad I didn't know that you were alluding to the Nov 2019 point changes when you meant 2 years. I will check that link out thanks so much for your input fugitive. Have a nice day.


----------



## kereta (Jun 3, 2016)

cutiepie25 said:


> @vrojasmedina87 and @messagerohit pmed you


I'd like to join the whatsapp group too. Please invite me.


----------



## vik33 (Jul 7, 2019)

Please add me to the WhatsApp group. As even I'm waiting for the 189 grant.


----------



## Ianaulakh (Feb 9, 2021)

Can you please add me to the Whatsaap group 
Thanks


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

Hi guys, messaged all of you


----------



## christina hall (Oct 21, 2020)

Hi All

We lodged a 189 application in March 2020, yesterday it was reviewed for the first time and noted as not having enough points. Some documents were not attached which would have increased the points considerably (we had left this application and not attached the documents as we were told people never get invited on this one) and we had a 491 and 190 lodged anyway - thinking these were much more likely to be reviewed.

We will now attach the documents to the 189 application. The question is:-

A. Will it still take another 8-9 months to be reviewed again, or is there something that tells immigration that new documents have been added and the points re-calculated (or does this only happen once an actual person looks at it?)

B. Will having more points make it more likely to be looked at quicker now?

I am so annoyed, maybe the 189 would have actually been accepted the points were correct 

thank you for any thoughts


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

christina hall said:


> Hi All
> 
> We lodged a 189 application in March 2020, yesterday it was reviewed for the first time and noted as not having enough points. Some documents were not attached which would have increased the points considerably (we had left this application and not attached the documents as we were told people never get invited on this one) and we had a 491 and 190 lodged anyway - thinking these were much more likely to be reviewed.
> 
> ...


As far as I know
If one has 491 Lodged, one cannot apply for another visa


----------



## ashok.bharatsharma (Apr 15, 2019)

christina hall said:


> Hi All
> 
> We lodged a 189 application in March 2020, yesterday it was reviewed for the first time and noted as not having enough points. Some documents were not attached which would have increased the points considerably (we had left this application and not attached the documents as we were told people never get invited on this one) and we had a 491 and 190 lodged anyway - thinking these were much more likely to be reviewed.
> 
> ...


When you say you don't have enough points on the 189 lodged application, you mean that you were invited at let's say 90 points and you filed your application at the same point, and when adding supporting documents, you do not have proof of those points claimed when invited, right?

and if you have been invited for both 190 and 491 at the same sort of information provided for your 189 invites, then this will cause the same issue as points claimed are standard across all of these visa types, just that state allocated points for 190 and 491 would be standard to this applications.

Consult someone knowledgeable like a Mara Agent who can best help you, if you have lodged your applications by yourself.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

christina hall said:


> Hi All
> 
> We lodged a 189 application in March 2020, yesterday it was reviewed for the first time and noted as not having enough points. Some documents were not attached which would have increased the points considerably (we had left this application and not attached the documents as we were told people never get invited on this one) and we had a 491 and 190 lodged anyway - thinking these were much more likely to be reviewed.
> 
> ...


You were invited through skillselect and have submitted your fees when applying and then abandoned the application?
You have now been issued a S56 or a NJL letter ?
You can still salvage the situation if you can submit the evidence that proves your points claims
How long it will take for your case to be reviewed again, cannot be predicted by anyone
Cheers


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

christina hall said:


> Hi All
> 
> We lodged a 189 application in March 2020, yesterday it was reviewed for the first time and noted as not having enough points. Some documents were not attached which would have increased the points considerably (we had left this application and not attached the documents as we were told people never get invited on this one) and we had a 491 and 190 lodged anyway - thinking these were much more likely to be reviewed.
> 
> ...


Just out of curiosity, Since you had a CO Contact, may I know if you are onshore or offshore?
Also, When you say as "not having enough points" and "some documents were not attached" did you mean that the points on which you were invited were correct but you did not provide enough evidence for the same along with your application? If yes, then you can still save yourself by providing the extra docs and I hope CO will approve of it.

B. NO.Your points doesn't matter when being reviewed by a CO. As and when they will look back at your file once you supply them with extra docs cannot be predicted.


----------



## christina hall (Oct 21, 2020)

Thank you for your replies. I do not think we have a Case Officer as such. I think/presume the EOI for the 189 has been looked at by someone on 9th Feb, then marked as having too few points - I just got an email saying something had been updated on it (so not actual specific correspondence from a named person asking for further documents).

I have added more documents to increase the points now yesterday, we have not heard anything from the other visas (it's an offshore Nurse application). I think we will probably run out of time as we will be 45 in July.

I will have a look at a Mara Agent too thank you.


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

christina hall said:


> Thank you for your replies. I do not think we have a Case Officer as such. I think/presume the EOI for the 189 has been looked at by someone on 9th Feb, then marked as having too few points - I just got an email saying something had been updated on it (so not actual specific correspondence from a named person asking for further documents).
> 
> I have added more documents to increase the points now yesterday, we have not heard anything from the other visas (it's an offshore Nurse application). I think we will probably run out of time as we will be 45 in July.
> 
> I will have a look at a Mara Agent too thank you.


Okay. So you have just lodged 189/190/491 EOIs and not yet received an invite. You misguided each of us when you said "we lodged 189/190/491" as lodging a 189 application means that you have received the invitation and lodged your visa already.

May I know with how many points did you submit your respective EOIs? As it is still very confusing why would it be marked *"having too few points". *And when you say "*added more documents to increase the points"*, where did you add those? As there are no documents needed when submitting an EOI. I think you are too confused of this whole procedure, it would be a strong advise to contact a MARA agent to get more clarification on your case. Wish you luck!!


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

christina hall said:


> Thank you for your replies. I do not think we have a Case Officer as such. I think/presume the EOI for the 189 has been looked at by someone on 9th Feb, then marked as having too few points - I just got an email saying something had been updated on it (so not actual specific correspondence from a named person asking for further documents).
> 
> I have added more documents to increase the points now yesterday, we have not heard anything from the other visas (it's an offshore Nurse application). I think we will probably run out of time as we will be 45 in July.
> 
> I will have a look at a Mara Agent too thank you.


Hi Christina,

No one would "look at" your EOI and decide how many point it has. EOI calculates your points automatically based on blanks you filled in. If you don't have more than 65 points (including 10 points in 491 and 5 points in 190), your EOI is not valid. Also you can update your EOI anytime to change points before formal invitation comes in. EOI is not a visa application so there is no guarantee you would have a reply/response/invitation.


----------



## Yeah_Nah_Yeah (May 3, 2018)

Hi guys,
I have submitted an EOI @ 90pts in the occupation Developer Programmer 261312 in Jan 2021.
I believe Developer Programmer is a Pro Rata occupation.
So my question is; Is it advisable to submit another EOI in some Non Pro Rata occupation to boost my chances of getting an invitation? (Assuming I can get a successful assessment from ACS)
Currently, Multimedia Specialist and ICT Security Specialist are being recommended by my information sources.
What would you do if you were in my place?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Yeah_Nah_Yeah said:


> Hi guys,
> I have submitted an EOI @ 90pts in the occupation Developer Programmer 261312 in Jan 2021.
> I believe Developer Programmer is a Pro Rata occupation.
> So my question is; Is it advisable to submit another EOI in some Non Pro Rata occupation to boost my chances of getting an invitation? (Assuming I can get a successful assessment from ACS)
> ...


The more the merrier
But it’s not as easy as it sounds to get multiple positive skills assessment in diverse Anzsco codes
Make sure you don’t fudge your RnR and fall into trouble down the path
Cheers


----------



## VJ1322 (Jan 6, 2020)

cutiepie25 said:


> For those who want to be added to the whatsapp 189 group, PM me to join us!


"Can you pls add me to 189 group" Thanks


----------



## MarlenB (Apr 12, 2020)

messagerohit said:


> I m interested in joining whatsapp group . Can you please include me .



Hi all, 

can someone please tell me how I can join the whatsapp group?
Thank you so much. 

Marlen


----------



## Yeah_Nah_Yeah (May 3, 2018)

NB said:


> The more the merrier
> But it’s not as easy as it sounds to get multiple positive skills assessment in diverse Anzsco codes
> Make sure you don’t fudge your RnR and fall into trouble down the path
> Cheers


Thanks for the reply, NB. You're the best!
Which occupations in IT are more likely to get an invite in the current scenario. Surely some occupations would be better than others. Some would have more seats or higher priority I assume. I got a positive assessment in Developer Programmer. Could anyone please suggest what other occupation(s) should I get an assessment for? (Again assuming I'd get a positive assessment from the ACS)
Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Yeah_Nah_Yeah said:


> Thanks for the reply, NB. You're the best!
> Which occupations in IT are more likely to get an invite in the current scenario. Surely some occupations would be better than others. Some would have more seats or higher priority I assume. I got a positive assessment in Developer Programmer. Could anyone please suggest what other occupation(s) should I get an assessment for? (Again assuming I'd get a positive assessment from the ACS)
> Thanks!


I don’t predict invites 
Cheers


----------



## GauravGaur (Feb 19, 2021)

cutiepie25 said:


> Hi guys, messaged all of you


Could you please add me as well.


----------



## amitabhr791 (Jan 30, 2019)

Ianaulakh said:


> Can you please add me to the Whatsaap group
> Thanks


Can you please add me to the Whatsaap group


----------



## amitabhr791 (Jan 30, 2019)

cutiepie25 said:


> Hi guys, messaged all of you


Can you please add me to the Whatsaap group


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

Please pm me those who want to get added to the whatsapp group. Thanks


----------



## Jasoncy (Feb 23, 2021)

Granted today. System analyst. 90points.
Invitation : 10/1/2020
Lodge: 28/1/2020
First CO contact: 9/3/2020
Granted: 23/2/2021


----------



## sanatvij (Nov 18, 2019)

Jasoncy said:


> Granted today. System analyst. 90points.
> Invitation : 10/1/2020
> Lodge: 28/1/2020
> First CO contact: 9/3/2020
> Granted: 23/2/2021


Congratulations!!
Onshore I assume ?


----------



## Jasoncy (Feb 23, 2021)

sanatvij said:


> Congratulations!!
> Onshore I assume ?


Yes. Onshore. 189.


----------



## juni_001 (Dec 31, 2019)

direct granted : 24 FEB 2021


----------



## pratiksawant10 (May 12, 2019)

juni_001 said:


> direct granted : 24 FEB 2021


Congratulations.

Are you onshore? Which occupation?


----------



## smrt (Sep 21, 2018)

Got grant today Business analyst (189) 90points
Visa application launched on 17/feb/2020
Granted on 24/02/2021 
Onshore application 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## juni_001 (Dec 31, 2019)

pratiksawant10 said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> Are you onshore? Which occupation?


thanks
im offshore and nurse


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

That is nice to see 3 189 grants in two days, that too a mix of offshore and onshore.!
Congratulations and all the best..!


----------



## david_thiaga (Feb 7, 2021)

NB said:


> I don’t predict invites
> Cheers


Btw, any do list after receive grant?


----------



## pratiksawant10 (May 12, 2019)

Got my Grant today - Software Enginner (90 points) Onshore
Lodged - 21/03/2020
Grant date: 28/02/2021


----------



## BrownFish (Jun 24, 2020)

I got my grant a couple of days ago guys.
Lodged - 26/02/2020
Grant date: 25/02/2021 
Points: 90 
Software Engineer
DOI - 11/01/2020


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

A lot of onshore applicants have got the grants in a couple of days who lodged a year back


----------



## MarlenB (Apr 12, 2020)

Congrats to all the onshore candidates getting their grants.🥳 I am well jell', but also happy to see that things get moving. Just hoping that we can move onto offshore applicants soon.


----------



## GR01 (Feb 20, 2020)

Congrats Guys!!!
Lodged: 16-Apr-2020 (189 Software Engineer 90pts Onshore)
Hope they move ahead soon


----------



## Huang (Mar 1, 2021)

Hi guys,

As I am waiting for my 189 grant ( with a regional study point ), 
I receive this email today asking me to upload the proof of regional residential address during my study.
I have completed school for 4 years already, and can't think of any proof except bank statement.

Could anyone kindly tell me if bankstatement is sufficient in this case ?
Thanks a alot !


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Huang said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> As I am waiting for my 189 grant ( with a regional study point ),
> I receive this email today asking me to upload the proof of regional residential address during my study.
> ...


You could use bank statement covering your period of stay. Maybe if you still have a copy of rental agreement or utility bills, you could use that too.


----------



## ashok.bharatsharma (Apr 15, 2019)

Huang said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> As I am waiting for my 189 grant ( with a regional study point ),
> I receive this email today asking me to upload the proof of regional residential address during my study.
> ...


Hey mate,
I submitted the bank rent transfers, Bank Statement, Lease document, Bond document. For the time when I was not leasing, I was living with my friend and was issued a TFN letter to that address, which I submitted as well. I don't know if they would consider it, but I wrote a statement explaining the attached documents and their timeline. 
What is your ANZSCO code?


----------



## Huang (Mar 1, 2021)

fugitive_4u said:


> You could use bank statement covering your period of stay. Maybe if you still have a copy of rental agreement or utility bills, you could use that too.


Thank you for your reply. I may just have to try my luck with the bankstatements then. 
The past record has long gone.


----------



## Huang (Mar 1, 2021)

ashok.bharatsharma said:


> Hey mate,
> I submitted the bank rent transfers, Bank Statement, Lease document, Bond document. For the time when I was not leasing, I was living with my friend and was issued a TFN letter to that address, which I submitted as well. I don't know if they would consider it, but I wrote a statement explaining the attached documents and their timeline.
> What is your ANZSCO code?


That is really some solid proof there . I wish I have that much record to provide. 
Thanks for your advice, my ANZSCO is 232111.


----------



## JR15 (Mar 2, 2021)

GR01 said:


> Congrats Guys!!!
> Lodged: 16-Apr-2020 (189 Software Engineer 90pts Onshore)
> Hope they move ahead soon


All the best buddy


----------



## juni_001 (Dec 31, 2019)

Huang said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> As I am waiting for my 189 grant ( with a regional study point ),
> I receive this email today asking me to upload the proof of regional residential address during my study.
> ...



depending on the state you lived. WA,TAS,NT,SA ? or NSW,QLD,VIC?

SA,TAS,WA,NT, the entire state is considered regional, so the department will be only looking for the minimal evidence; e.g)completion letter. as that is enough to reasonably think that they lived there too during study (as no one would live in one state and go to school in another state on a daily basis). so in this case, completion letter stating campus location*, study duration*, and statement that you were an internal student(no distance learning) is sufficient.

however, if you studied in VIC,NSW,QLD, then you may have to buff up with the evidence to show that you have actually lived* plus studied* in a regional area. since some people could live in a major city(Melbourne, sydney or Brisbane) and commute to the school in a regional area only when they have classes.

and you are right, bank statement can be considered sufficient by most case officers. bank statement as in transaction record to show transactions were made in the regional area that you were living during the study. but if the transactions show that money has been spent in Melb, Brisbane, and Sydney city, then you may have a problem.

you could also provide
lease agreement
utility bills (covering the period you lived and studied)
any letters you received with your name and address showing.
pictures you took while you were living there, with the location and the date specified
statutory declaration by your friends/landlord etc confirming that you lived in the regional area
scanned copy of drivers license.


in my case, I provided
1.completion letter specifying the campus location, study method, study periods.
2. statutory declarations by my friends and a manager at work
3. 2+years of transaction record from the bank (showing all the transactions were made within the regional area)
4. 2+ years of tax record showing the address of my work places during study + my residential address when they were issued
5. SA drivers license

one thing i can say for sure is that each case officer is different, and it is important to satisfy them so that they can reach a reasonable conclusion that you lived in a regional area. the more evidence you provide, the higher the chances are.


----------



## Huang (Mar 1, 2021)

juni_001 said:


> depending on the state you lived. WA,TAS,NT,SA ? or NSW,QLD,VIC?
> 
> SA,TAS,WA,NT, the entire state is considered regional, so the department will be only looking for the minimal evidence; e.g)completion letter. as that is enough to reasonably think that they lived there too during study (as no one would live in one state and go to school in another state on a daily basis). so in this case, completion letter stating campus location*, study duration*, and statement that you were an internal student(no distance learning) is sufficient.
> 
> ...


THank you for the detailed explanation. 
I have uploaded completion letter when I submit my application. 
Now they are asking for more evidence and i hope bankstatement can be enough or else I just have none : )

Thanks again for your time !


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

Huang said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> As I am waiting for my 189 grant ( with a regional study point ),
> I receive this email today asking me to upload the proof of regional residential address during my study.
> ...


Basically anything showing your address will do. Did you have any correspondence from school with your address on the top left? Something like the Confirmation of enrolment, a receipt of annual report, or completion letter? or any electricity/water/car insurance bill? I uploaded my previous rental contract, and school letters. I even added a letter from transport department, and a receipt of flight tickets showing my address.


----------



## Huang (Mar 1, 2021)

JennyWang said:


> Basically anything showing your address will do. Did you have any correspondence from school with your address on the top left? Something like the Confirmation of enrolment, a receipt of annual report, or completion letter? or any electricity/water/car insurance bill? I uploaded my previous rental contract, and school letters. I even added a letter from transport department, and a receipt of flight tickets showing my address.


Thanks for the reply. 
I uploaded bank statements of that period with my school completion letter at the moment.
Finger cross they dont ask any more than this.


----------



## ashok.bharatsharma (Apr 15, 2019)

Hi Guy,
Got the grant today. 
Mechanical Engineer
Lodgement Date: 13/03/2021
Direct Grant
Grant Date: 02/03/2021


----------



## GR01 (Feb 20, 2020)

ashok.bharatsharma said:


> Hi Guy,
> Got the grant today.
> Mechanical Engineer
> Lodgement Date: 13/03/2021
> ...


Congrats Ashok!


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

ashok.bharatsharma said:


> Hi Guy,
> Got the grant today.
> Mechanical Engineer
> Lodgement Date: 13/03/2021
> ...


Is lodgement date 13/03/2020?


----------



## ashok.bharatsharma (Apr 15, 2019)

Marsickk said:


> Is lodgement date 13/03/2020?


Yes. My bad.


----------



## jigar007 (May 18, 2019)

Any new grants ?


----------



## Janubless (Jan 24, 2019)

jigar007 said:


> Any new grants ?


Yes. Jagroop received his this morning. He is an offshore applicant who applied sometime in 2019.


----------



## Shan_123 (Jan 4, 2021)

Janubless said:


> Yes. Jagroop received his this morning. He is an offshore applicant who applied sometime in 2019.


Do you know what's his occupation?


----------



## Janubless (Jan 24, 2019)

Shan_123 said:


> Do you know what's his occupation?


Registered Nurse


----------



## rockerptit (May 2, 2014)

Hey guys, my friend just received direct grant. Good luck guys.

Occupation: Mgmt Consultant
Visa 189, 90 points, onshore applicant
Visa lodgement date 18/03/2020
Visa grant date: 05/03/2021


----------



## chhaynemo007 (Oct 14, 2019)

Hi, 

Direct Grant today! 
Occupation: 261311 Analyst Programmer
Visa Lodgement date: 24 March 2020
Health check: 29 December 2020
Direct Grant: 6 March 2021

Finally the government is processing non-PMSOL occupations again! 

Goodluck everyone!


----------



## Shan_123 (Jan 4, 2021)

chhaynemo007 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Direct Grant today!
> Occupation: 261311 Analyst Programmer
> ...


Congratulations. Are you onshore or offshore?


----------



## chhaynemo007 (Oct 14, 2019)

Onshore


----------



## evm (Mar 7, 2021)

Hi all,

Got the grant today!! Woohoo!!

Onshore
Developer Programmer (261312)
Lodged on 9 Apr 2020
Granted on 7 Mar 2021
Direct grant
With partner (onshore)

Had been visiting this thread A LOT over the past year which really helped calm my nerves...
Hope everyone that is still waiting gets theirs soon! All the best


----------



## aydenteoh (Feb 18, 2019)

GOT MY GRANT TODAY!! ONSHORE

ANZSCO: 261112 (System Analyst)
EOI: 16/11/2019
TOTAL: 90 points
*INVITATION: 13th March 2020
LODGE: 27th March 2020
GRANT: 8th March 2021*


----------



## jigar007 (May 18, 2019)

Any new grants or co contact after that?


----------



## Slman225 (Oct 9, 2020)

jigar007 said:


> Any new grants or co contact after that?


A couple have been reported on immitracker and another facebook group for the 7th, 9th and 10th,mostly IT related, medical laboratory scientist and a electrical engineer.


----------



## GR01 (Feb 20, 2020)

jigar007 said:


> Any new grants or co contact after that?


CO Contact: 7/03/2021
Lodged: 16/04/2020
Software Engineer


----------



## dpahuja (Mar 4, 2021)

GR01 said:


> CO Contact: 7/03/2021
> Lodged: 16/04/2020
> Software Engineer


Are you onshore and a single applicant?


----------



## GR01 (Feb 20, 2020)

dpahuja said:


> Are you onshore and a single applicant?


Onshore + 3 dependents


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 11, 2020)

Slman225 said:


> A couple have been reported on immitracker and another facebook group for the 7th, 9th and 10th,mostly IT related, medical laboratory scientist and a electrical engineer.


The Medical Laboratory Scientist grant was my wife and I.


----------



## jigar007 (May 18, 2019)

Papageorgio said:


> The Medical Laboratory Scientist grant was my wife and I.


When did you got grant? Today?


----------



## jigar007 (May 18, 2019)

Any new grants and co, after 10th Mar?


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 11, 2020)

jigar007 said:


> When did you got grant? Today?


March 2nd, but updated ImmiTracker around the 6th or 7th


----------



## dpahuja (Mar 4, 2021)

Any new grants today ?


----------



## sailaja04 (Jul 2, 2019)

G'day All,

Hope you all are doing well and staying safe, wondering if someone can advice here..

I'm working as a software engineer with 10 years experience and got my ACS assessment as software engineer successfully, currently have 85 points for 189 and 90 points for 190, submitted my EOI in Sept last year,, I'm currently working onshore,
Any luck with the 189 or 190 in the near future? Or what other options I can pursue?.
Any suggestions are welcome, Tx.


----------



## abraham777 (Oct 19, 2019)

@NB and any other with wise answers

hey there, the Immigration has requested to update my expired AFP (Australian federal police cert), form 80 and do a new health assessment for 189 visa. 
Given 28 days from 7 mar 2021. 
Ive got afp, form 80 - these 2 uploaded on immi account and medicals done.

The immi account says health assessment side displays -"the health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department".

Any idea how long will it take to get the PR granted?
Should I be sending an email to the case officer saying all the docs and medicals have been done?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

abraham777 said:


> @NB and any other with wise answers
> 
> hey there, the Immigration has requested to update my expired AFP (Australian federal police cert), form 80 and do a new health assessment for 189 visa.
> Given 28 days from 7 mar 2021.
> ...


Keep a watch for the medicals panel. It should say no further action required. Only then it will mean that it’s accepted. Now, it’s work in progress 
You can email the CO that you have completed the tasks 
Make sure that you press the IP button, if it is active
Cheers


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

Hi NB,
The Immigration has requested to update AFP and Medicals. I got the AFP and uploaded into the system but medicals, i was not able to complete due to limited visa medical appointment within 28 days. I somehow managed to get an appointment for the centre 100 km away from my place on 29th day. I have updated the immi account with appointment details and a letter to case office detailing my situation. Is it something more i need to do? And when should i click the button "I confirm that I have provided information as requested" Is it after the medicals ?


----------



## abraham777 (Oct 19, 2019)

NB said:


> Keep a watch for the medicals panel. It should say no further action required. Only then it will mean that it’s accepted. Now, it’s work in progress
> You can email the CO that you have completed the tasks
> Make sure that you press the IP button, if it is active
> Cheers


Hi @NB thanks for your reply

I checked and this is the message I see at the moment "ready for assessment -no action required". The IP button for attach docs has been clicked and is now greyed out.

I will email CO saying that the tasks have been completed.

Any idea though on how long this might take to process because the application home page says the processing time is 13 months or will it be done quicker?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

abraham777 said:


> Hi @NB thanks for your reply
> 
> I checked and this is the message I see at the moment "ready for assessment -no action required". The IP button for attach docs has been clicked and is now greyed out.
> 
> ...


Till your medicals are cleared, your file can’t move ahead
Once that’s done, it’s just a matter of time
It can be in a day or in a year or 2 no one can predict
Cheers


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

vijgin said:


> Hi NB,
> The Immigration has requested to update AFP and Medicals. I got the AFP and uploaded into the system but medicals, i was not able to complete due to limited visa medical appointment within 28 days. I somehow managed to get an appointment for the centre 100 km away from my place on 29th day. I have updated the immi account with appointment details and a letter to case officer detailing my situation. Is it something more i need to do? And when should i click the button "I confirm that I have provided information as requested" Is it after the medicals ?


Hi NB,
Can you please provide your thoughts.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vijgin said:


> Hi NB,
> The Immigration has requested to update AFP and Medicals. I got the AFP and uploaded into the system but medicals, i was not able to complete due to limited visa medical appointment within 28 days. I somehow managed to get an appointment for the centre 100 km away from my place on 29th day. I have updated the immi account with appointment details and a letter to case office detailing my situation. Is it something more i need to do? And when should i click the button "I confirm that I have provided information as requested" Is it after the medicals ?


You can press the button only after the medicals are uploaded by the clinic in the system and you can see that they have been accepted 
Cheers


----------



## abraham777 (Oct 19, 2019)

evm said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Got the grant today!! Woohoo!!
> 
> ...


congrats


----------



## abraham777 (Oct 19, 2019)

aydenteoh said:


> GOT MY GRANT TODAY!! ONSHORE
> 
> ANZSCO: 261112 (System Analyst)
> EOI: 16/11/2019
> ...


congrats


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

NB said:


> You can press the button only after the medicals are uploaded by the clinic in the system and you can see that they have been accepted
> Cheers





NB said:


> You can press the button only after the medicals are uploaded by the clinic in the system and you can see that they have been accepted
> Cheers


Thank you NB.
One more question, I was not able to complete the medicals in 28 days due to limited availability of Visa Medical service appointment. I have attached the medical appointment letter along with a letter to case officer describing the reason for the delay in medical appointment in the immi account. Is it anything more I need to do?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vijgin said:


> Thank you NB.
> One more question, I was not able to complete the medicals in 28 days due to limited availability of Visa Medical service appointment. I have attached the medical appointment letter along with a letter to case officer describing the reason for the delay in medical appointment in the immi account. Is it anything more I need to do?


Nope
Cheers


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

NB said:


> Nope
> Cheers


Thank you NB.


----------



## anubhav20 (Sep 7, 2017)

Hello Guys,

Can anyone please help me on below.

I got a CO contact to submit my 'AFP Australia' and 'Overseas PCC' documents by 28 Mar. I have uploaded 'AFP Australia' document, but still waiting for my 'Overseas PCC' to arrive. 
I have uploaded a letter with details, into my immi-account, explaining the situation to CO. However, have not received any confirmation from CO that they have extended the documents submission date.

What should I do to get this confirmation from CO ?
Is there any other way to contact CO, like CO email-id etc. ?


Thanks
Anubhav


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anubhav20 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Can anyone please help me on below.
> 
> ...


You can reply back to the same email id from which you got the request to submit the afp and pcc
Cheers


----------



## anubhav20 (Sep 7, 2017)

NB said:


> You can reply back to the same email id from which you got the request to submit the afp and pcc
> Cheers


Thanks @NB , however, I can not reply to email as it is no-reply email address. 
I have uploaded details about evidence of applying PCC. Just wondering if CO will email confirming about the extension of docs summation timeline ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anubhav20 said:


> Thanks @NB , however, I can not reply to email as it is no-reply email address.
> I have uploaded details about evidence of applying PCC. Just wondering if CO will email confirming about the extension of docs summation timeline ?


I doubt that he will send you any confirmation 
You have to wait for the grant only 
Cheers


----------



## anubhav20 (Sep 7, 2017)

NB said:


> I doubt that he will send you any confirmation
> You have to wait for the grant only
> Cheers


thanks @NB


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

Hi, 
Any grants for ANZSCO: 261313 Developer programmer?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vijgin said:


> Hi,
> Any grants for ANZSCO: 261313 Developer programmer?


261313 is software engineer
Cheers


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

NB said:


> At least frame your questions correctly
> 261313 is software engineer
> Cheers


Sorry typo mistake . ANZSCO: 261312 Developer Programmer?


----------



## mjyvis438 (Jan 6, 2020)

I was one of the silent followers of this forum.

I have received my grant on 31st March 2021.

my timeline

applied: 18-07-2019
Baby added: 30-11-2020
First CO contact for medical: 1st Mar 2021
Medicals cleared: 26th Mar 2021
Grant: 31-03-2021

job code: 261313
myself, wife and 2 kids
onshore applicant.


----------



## anubhav20 (Sep 7, 2017)

mjyvis438 said:


> I was one of the silent followers of this forum.
> 
> I have received my grant on 31st March 2021.
> 
> ...


Congratulations 🙂


----------



## mjyvis438 (Jan 6, 2020)

anubhav20 said:


> Congratulations 🙂


Thank you..


----------



## aarerJaa (Oct 7, 2020)

Hi guys,

Would I stand any chances with 95 points as for Dev Prog?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aarerJaa said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Would I stand any chances with 95 points as for Dev Prog?


This thread is for those who already have an invite and are waiting for grant
Post in the correct thread to get a response
Cheers


----------



## dpahuja (Mar 4, 2021)

Hi All,

Just wanted to let everyone know that I received my Skilled independent 189 Grant today onshore

EOI date : 16/12/19 - 90 points 
Occupation : Developer Programmer
Invitation date : 13/03/20
Lodgement date : 14/04/20
Direct Grant : 15/04/21

Was a long struggle and wait but finally received the good news after a year! Hope you guys get yours soon too so don’t lose hope 👍


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

dpahuja said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just wanted to let everyone know that I received my Skilled independent 189 Grant today onshore
> 
> ...


Congrats..


----------



## Monty06 (Mar 21, 2021)

dpahuja said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just wanted to let everyone know that I received my Skilled independent 189 Grant today onshore
> 
> ...


Congrates, 
can you please let us know are there any docs which were expired such as medical and pcc? 
Thanks


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

Hi ,
Any one applied in Early 2019 and waiting for grant for Occupation : Developer Programmer ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vijgin said:


> Hi ,
> Any one applied in Early 2019 and waiting for grant for Occupation : Developer Programmer ?


It’s very important to mention onshore or offshore in any questions about grant or invite 
Cheers


----------



## dpahuja (Mar 4, 2021)

Monty06 said:


> Congrates,
> can you please let us know are there any docs which were expired such as medical and pcc?
> Thanks


Yes my AFP expired a month ago but was still considered as I got a direct grant


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

vijgin said:


> Hi ,
> Any one applied in Early 2019 and waiting for grant for Occupation : Developer Programmer ?


Hi ,
Any one applied in Early 2019 onshore and waiting for grant for Occupation : Developer Programmer ?


----------



## Monty06 (Mar 21, 2021)

dpahuja said:


> Yes my AFP expired a month ago but was still considered as I got a direct grant


Thanks for your reply


----------



## Graykoala (Aug 14, 2020)

Hi, 

I have a question about the national identity card. My national identity card (aadhar card from India) has everything written on it in two languages, my details in local language and then the same thing in English. Do I need to get it translated or not.

Thank you,


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Graykoala said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a question about the national identity card. My national identity card (aadhar card from India) has everything written on it in two languages, my details in local language and then the same thing in English. Do I need to get it translated or not.
> 
> Thank you,


Nope 
as long it has the English version, the second language is immaterial 
Cheers


----------



## Graykoala (Aug 14, 2020)

NB said:


> Nope
> as long it has the English version, the second language is immaterial
> Cheers


Thanks a lot!


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

ANZSCO: Developer programmer
EOI DOE: 16-Jan-19
189 Invite :11-Feb-19
189 Lodge : 22-Feb-19
Medicals: 10-Mar-2019
Category: Onshore

All documents submitted on 01-Mar-2019
CO contact: 01-July-2019 asking for Birth certificate and AFP with additional names.
Updated the birth certificates and AFP on 13-July-2019 and the status changed to Further assessment.
Medicals for New born completed on 13-Feb-2020. 
CO contact for expired medicals and AFP on 25-Feb-2021
AFP submitted on : 18-March-2021
Medical clearance provided on :03-March-2021
No update after that. Anyone know when would be the general turnaround after doing the second medicals?


----------



## KengurMark (May 12, 2017)

Hi all, 

Just wanted to let you know that my 189 visa was granted yesterday. 

Occupation: General Accountant
Submited: 27/03/2020 - 95 points

Took about 13 months from submission date and 6.5 years in total, but its finally done. Best of luck to all of you guys.


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

KengurMark said:


> t its finally do





KengurMark said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just wanted to let you know that my 189 visa was granted yesterday.
> 
> ...


Congrats ..! From which mail id you got the grant notified and at what time?


----------



## KengurMark (May 12, 2017)

vijgin said:


> Congrats ..! From which mail id you got the grant notified and at what time?


I didn't get it directly from Immigration, because I went through agency. My agent sent me the grant letter yesterday afternoon.


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

KengurMark said:


> I didn't get it directly from Immigration, because I went through agency. My agent sent me the grant letter yesterday afternoon.


Okay. Thank you.


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

Hi All,
I am happy to inform that I got the grant letter for myself and family on 22-April-2021. It was very long journey started from 2017.

ANZSCO: Developer programmer
Points: 75
EOI DOE: 16-Jan-19
189 Invite :11-Feb-19
189 Lodge : 22-Feb-19
Medicals: 10-Mar-2019
Category: Onshore

All documents submitted on 01-Mar-2019
CO contact: 01-July-2019 asking for Birth certificate and AFP with additional names.
Updated the birth certificates and AFP on 13-July-2019 and the status changed to Further assessment.
Medicals for New born completed on 13-Feb-2020.
CO contact for expired medicals and AFP on 25-Feb-2021
AFP submitted on : 18-March-2021
Medical clearance provided on :03-March-2021 
Grant Date : 22-April-2021.

Thank you everyone for your help and guidance. A special thanks to NB who have provided prompt and accurate information during all the time.


----------



## skprasad7 (Nov 29, 2018)

Hi guys
I got my 189 grant today.

ANZSCO: Civil Engineer (233211)
Points: 90
EOI DOE: 03-Jun-20
189 Invite :14-Jul-20
189 Lodge : 06-Sep-20
Medicals: 31-Oct-20
Category: Onshore

Hope everyone waiting gets their grant soon.

Cheers!


----------



## yyctobne (Apr 1, 2020)

skprasad7 said:


> Hi guys
> I got my 189 grant today.
> 
> ANZSCO: Civil Engineer (233211)
> ...


Congrats!

I am a fellow 14-Jul-20 Civil Engineer invitee, but offshore 

Glad to hear they are starting to grant from that round. Hopefully offshores hear something in the next 6 mo or so


----------



## Slman225 (Oct 9, 2020)

skprasad7 said:


> Hi guys
> I got my 189 grant today.
> 
> ANZSCO: Civil Engineer (233211)
> ...


Congrats 🎊 Civil engineer Onshore 90 points as well been waiting since March 2020, hopefully this is a good sign 🤞🏾


----------



## Monty06 (Mar 21, 2021)

Hi Guys, 
got Invited March 2020 with 90 points software engineer, got first time CO contact with query. 
I did my PY internship at my workplace, and I got 1 year of work experience. Now, CO said that they can consider one between PY or experience. It means that I can claim points for only PY or work experience, but I got my experience assessed from ACS and got PY certificate as well. I do not know now what should I reply to CO. please help me with that. Much appreciate your help


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Monty06 said:


> Hi Guys,
> got Invited March 2020 with 90 points software engineer, got first time CO contact with query.
> I did my PY internship at my workplace, and I got 1 year of work experience. Now, CO said that they can consider one between PY or experience. It means that I can claim points for only PY or work experience, but I got my experience assessed from ACS and got PY certificate as well. I do not know now what should I reply to CO. please help me with that. Much appreciate your help


I have been saying all along that you can claim points for only one of the 2
But some members advocated that you can claim points for both simultaneously 
Looks like you fell prey to that argument 
Anyways consult a good Mara agent and see if the situation can be salvaged
If not, then you would have lost your application fees for over claiming points
Cheers


----------



## Monty06 (Mar 21, 2021)

Thanks NB, but I have paid employment for 24 hr only and I was working extra hours to fullfil my PY requirements in this scenario what documents I need to satisfy CO requirement. 
Much appreciate your help


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

Monty06 said:


> Hi Guys,
> got Invited March 2020 with 90 points software engineer, got first time CO contact with query.
> I did my PY internship at my workplace, and I got 1 year of work experience. Now, CO said that they can consider one between PY or experience. It means that I can claim points for only PY or work experience, but I got my experience assessed from ACS and got PY certificate as well. I do not know now what should I reply to CO. please help me with that. Much appreciate your help


Weird Situation

Your query needs more context

For example for me

I started PY
Got a job 4-5 weeks into PY (by myself)
I did PY internship at my existing Job 
After PY completion and 1 year of work exp 
I submitted both PY and Work Exp docs to ACS (both verified)
I claimed both PY and 1 year work exp points
I got DG 

Is your case the same as this?
or something different?


----------



## Monty06 (Mar 21, 2021)

Thanks for your reply, I do have same issue , and I got varified documents for work experience as well PY but why they raised an issue with it. Also, please the attached photos there are some MARA agents who say the same.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Monty06 said:


> Thanks NB, but I have paid employment for 24 hr only and I was working extra hours to fullfil my PY requirements in this scenario what documents I need to satisfy CO requirement.
> Much appreciate your help


Consult a Mara agent 
It will be money well spent
Cheers


----------



## Monty06 (Mar 21, 2021)

anyone know good MARA agent


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Monty06 said:


> anyone know good MARA agent











Migration Agent & Advice Perth, Sydney | 4 Australian Visas


Our migration agent offers affordable, professional migration advice in Sydney and Perth. Give us a call to book your appointment today at 4 Australian Visas!



4australianvisas.com









Pinoy Australia Pty Ltd


Pinoy Australia Pty Ltd




www.pinoyau.com





Do your own due diligence
I have no experience with them
Cheers


----------



## abraham777 (Oct 19, 2019)

Hi @NB and all I got my direct grant PR on 7th april. Its just intense feeling joy after all the struggle and hard work.
One month earlier immi told to submit afp, health check. Got it done.

Advise to everyone if your not getting appointment then apply for regional sites chances are you will get an earlier appointment date.. but keep calling to check. Bupa and "sonic health plus"' sns is better i feel in terms of appointment.


----------



## abraham777 (Oct 19, 2019)

abraham777 said:


> Hi @NB and all I got my direct grant PR on 7th april. Its just intense feeling joy after all the struggle and hard work.
> One month earlier immi told to submit afp, health check. Got it done.
> 
> Advise to everyone if your not getting appointment then apply for regional sites chances are you will get an earlier appointment date.. but keep calling to check. Bupa and "sonic health plus"' sns is better i feel in terms of appointment.


189 independent skill specialization 90 points in IT security specialist
time taken 1 yr


----------



## coffs (Apr 30, 2021)

Hello Guys. Need Help.

I applied for my 189 visa, during processing my son is born and I added him into my application by provided all the docs. 2 days ago I got mine and my wife visa but they didn’t add my son into my application.

What should I do? I called immi they said email. I did but no response as they don’t reply in my experience.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

coffs said:


> Hello Guys. Need Help.
> 
> I applied for my 189 visa, during processing my son is born and I added him into my application by provided all the docs. 2 days ago I got mine and my wife visa but they didn’t add my son into my application.
> 
> What should I do? I called immi they said email. I did but no response as they don’t reply in my experience.


When was your son born ?
When did you first inform DHA and uploaded all the documents ?
What action did you take to make sure that your son is added to your application?
Cheers


----------



## coffs (Apr 30, 2021)

NB said:


> When was your son born ?
> When did you first inform DHA and uploaded all the documents ?
> What action did you take to make sure that your son is added to your application?
> Cheers


He born in Australia, we informed Immigration as soon as I got his birth certificate July 2020. Also, submitted a change in circumstances and uploaded Passport, Pics, Doctor Letter, BCertificate, Form.

During processing, I emailed multiple times that I want a bridging visa for my son but got no reply. Last month case officer first time contacted us in 21 month and ask for PPC. Thats all.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

coffs said:


> He born in Australia, we informed Immigration as soon as I got his birth certificate July 2020. Also, submitted a change in circumstances and uploaded Passport, Pics, Doctor Letter, BCertificate, Form.
> 
> During processing, I emailed multiple times that I want a bridging visa for my son but got no reply. Last month case officer first time contacted us in 21 month and ask for PPC. Thats all.


You should have uploaded a Form 1436 also
It’s surprising that the baby has not been added to your application for nearly 10 months 
Anyways, it’s the departments fault as you have given all information to the department 
Keep chasing up the department everyday till the grant is amended to include the baby
It’s a very serious matter and don’t take it lightly
Approach your local MP for help 
Cheers


----------



## Janubless (Jan 24, 2019)

Hello. I resigned from my last job on April 8, 2021. Do I have to notify the department about this change? If yes, can someone help me with what I should do?
Thank you.

P.S. I am currently in the process of moving to Canada on a student visa. Do I need to update this now or after I make the move?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Janubless said:


> Hello. I resigned from my last job on April 8, 2021. Do I have to notify the department about this change? If yes, can someone help me with what I should do?
> Thank you.
> 
> P.S. I am currently in the process of moving to Canada on a student visa. Do I need to update this now or after I make the move?


What visa are you on ?
Cheers


----------



## Janubless (Jan 24, 2019)

NB said:


> What visa are you on ?
> Cheers


I'm sorry I forgot to mention my details. I've applied for the 189 visa on Dec 1,2018. I am an offshore applicant. ANZSCO code :263111.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Janubless said:


> Hello. I resigned from my last job on April 8, 2021. Do I have to notify the department about this change? If yes, can someone help me with what I should do?
> Thank you.
> 
> P.S. I am currently in the process of moving to Canada on a student visa. Do I need to update this now or after I make the move?


It’s better to inform the CO that you have resigned in case he needs to contact you
You will also have to update him when you goto Canada for the same reason
Cheers


----------



## Janubless (Jan 24, 2019)

NB said:


> It’s better to inform the CO that you have resigned in case he needs to contact you
> You will also have to update him when you goto Canada for the same reason
> Cheers


Thank you for your response. I will have it updated


----------



## coffs (Apr 30, 2021)

NB said:


> You should have uploaded a Form 1436 also
> It’s surprising that the baby has not been added to your application for nearly 10 months
> Anyways, it’s the departments fault as you have given all information to the department
> Keep chasing up the department everyday till the grant is amended to include the baby
> ...


Thanks NB, I already uploaded 1436 and 1022. The problem is their is tracking possible. Let me approach local and federal MP for help. Thanks Again.


----------



## coffs (Apr 30, 2021)

NB said:


> You should have uploaded a Form 1436 also
> It’s surprising that the baby has not been added to your application for nearly 10 months
> Anyways, it’s the departments fault as you have given all information to the department
> Keep chasing up the department everyday till the grant is amended to include the baby
> ...


Hello NB,

They just granted my son Bridging Visa and they back-dated affected date to his born date. What you think when they will grant him PR? I can login in to my finalized application and now I can see my son's name there. But every option is frozen I believe it's due to Finalized application. Do you think if they ask any documents they will unfinalized my application or unfreeze the documents area?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

coffs said:


> Hello NB,
> 
> They just granted my son Bridging Visa and they back-dated affected date to his born date. What you think when they will grant him PR? I can login in to my finalized application and now I can see my son's name there. But every option is frozen I believe it's due to Finalized application. Do you think if they ask any documents they will unfinalized my application or unfreeze the documents area?


Check his status in VEVO
Cheers


----------



## Monty06 (Mar 21, 2021)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Weird Situation
> 
> Your query needs more context
> 
> ...




Hi Mate, 

Thanks for your reply, 
I have been consulting lots of MARA Agent but no one has clue about this kind of strange query.

can you please let me know were you employed full time or part time? 
and when PY team asked you about internship how many weeks have you done internship and how many hours per week? 

Much Appreciate your help. 

kind regards


----------



## wildjohnson (May 4, 2021)

Hi all,
I've lodged an EOI earlier this month and received an invite to apply for the 189 (occupation veterinarian).

I'm currently in a 4 year de facto relationship with an Australian citizen. My colleague who is in a similar boat as me (also in relationship with Aus citizen) received an RFI for proof of relationship. I have yet to submit my application as I'm waiting for a USA police check, just wanting to prepare and doing some research.

I've seen lots of guidelines on how to prepare a relationship statement for partner visas. In my case as a 189, will my proof of relationship need to be as thorough and detailed as a partner visa statemetn? Anyone been through this process, would love to hear your thoughts. 

TIA!


----------



## Slman225 (Oct 9, 2020)

Hi All, 

Been following this forum for quite some time now and I'm happy to say I've finally received the grant. 

EOI: 13-Mar-2020
Lodgement: 20-Mar-2020
Medical: 07-May-2020
Notification of further assessment: 28-Feb-2021
Grant: 04-May-2021

Best of luck to everyone and I pray all of you will get your grants soon, God bless 🙏🏾


----------



## GR01 (Feb 20, 2020)

Hi Guys

God's grace got the grant for 189 today.

Software Engineer - Onshore
EOI: Mar-2020
Lodgement: 16-Apr-2020
Case Officer Assigned & Query: 17-Mar-2021
Further assessment: 21-Apr-2021
Grant: 06-May-2021

Thanks!


----------



## Monty06 (Mar 21, 2021)

GR01 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> God's grace got the grant for 189 today.
> 
> ...



Hi Mate, 

Congrate, 

Would you mind to share whats was your query about with forum 

Thanks


----------



## GR01 (Feb 20, 2020)

Monty06 said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> Congrate,
> 
> ...


Sure! 

Query 1 - AFP and India PCC for names (different format) as mentioned in my other documents. (India PCC will be provided in the name as per the passport. So attached the response mail from VFS)
Query 2 - Medical Clearance for my new born as he was 8 months old when the CO was assigned. (I believe it is not required for babies less than 6months old)
Query 3 - Additional employment proof (like tax returns in both India and Aus).


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

GR01 said:


> Sure!
> 
> Query 1 - AFP and India PCC for names (different format) as mentioned in my other documents. (India PCC will be provided in the name as per the passport. So attached the response mail from VFS)
> Query 2 - Medical Clearance for my new born as he was 8 months old when the CO was assigned. (I believe it is not required for babies less than 6months old)
> Query 3 - Additional employment proof (like tax returns in both India and Aus).


2. Medical clearance is required even for a day old baby
It’s just that, there are no tests and the doctor just checks the baby records and the baby superficially


----------



## Shan_123 (Jan 4, 2021)

PR granted. Offshore.
Invitation - 11/02/2020
Lodgement - 06/03/2020
Grant - 21/05/2021
Direct grant.
233513


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

Just wondering, if a CO requests for an S56, how long will the deadline be?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

cutiepie25 said:


> Just wondering, if a CO requests for an S56, how long will the deadline be?


Generally they give you 28 days
However, if you need any documents from an outside agency, you can ask for you more time
Cheers


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

NB said:


> Generally they give you 28 days
> However, if you need any documents from an outside agency, you can ask for you more time
> Cheers


thanks for that NB. do weekends include in the 28 day count?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

cutiepie25 said:


> thanks for that NB. do weekends include in the 28 day count?


It is 4 weeks
Cheers


----------



## yyctobne (Apr 1, 2020)

Shan_123 said:


> PR granted. Offshore.
> Invitation - 11/02/2020
> Lodgement - 06/03/2020
> Grant - 21/05/2021
> ...


Congrats!

Wondering if your medicals or PCC were "expired" at time of grant and did CO have any comment/request about this?


----------



## Shan_123 (Jan 4, 2021)

yyctobne said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Wondering if your medicals or PCC were "expired" at time of grant and did CO have any comment/request about this?


Thank you. My medicals and PCC were not expired. CO didn't contact me, hence no comment/request from him. Direct grant


----------



## Ali09 (May 24, 2021)

Hi everyone,

I submit 2 EOIs (189 visa) in April 2021 as Metallurgist and Engineering Professionals nec with 95 points. I was wondering if I can get an invitation this year with 95 points. Currently, I am onshore.

I would much appreciate it if you could help me whether I can get an invitation with 95 points or should I go for 190 or 491?

Thank you


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ali09 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I submit 2 EOIs (189 visa) in April 2021 as Metallurgist and Engineering Professionals nec with 95 points. I was wondering if I can get an invitation this year with 95 points. Currently, I am onshore.
> 
> ...


No harm in submitting an application for 190
You lose nothing
491, you you have to be careful and check if jobs are available in rural areas for your Anzsco code
Predicting invites even under 189 is impossible now adays
Cheers


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

NB said:


> It is 4 weeks
> Cheers


Thanks NB. 


Just want to ask, if I sent my requested docs, what will the status be? Received?
Currently, mine shows as Further Assessment. How long until a decision is made when it is on "Further Assessment"?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

cutiepie25 said:


> Thanks NB.
> 
> 
> Just want to ask, if I sent my requested docs, what will the status be? Received?
> Currently, mine shows as Further Assessment. How long until a decision is made when it is on "Further Assessment"?


No one can predict 
You have to wait patiently 
Cheers


----------



## nacalen (Sep 30, 2019)

189 Visa granted yesterday

ANZSCO 351311 Chef

EOI 189 - 20 NOV, 2019 - 90pts
Nomination: 11.03.2020
Visa Lodged: 24.03.2020
Medicals: 31.03.2020
CO contact: 20.04.2021 - asking for evidence of living and studying in regional Australia, evidence of employment 
Additional documents added: 06.05.2021
PR granted: 25.05.2021

CO didn't ask for redoing medicals or police checks


----------



## yyctobne (Apr 1, 2020)

nacalen said:


> 189 Visa granted yesterday
> 
> CO didn't ask for redoing medicals or police checks


Good to know. Mine expire in September, I think I will wait to renew them if/when CO contacts.


----------



## am0gh (Mar 27, 2018)

Congratulations! May I ask if you are onshore or offshore?



nacalen said:


> 189 Visa granted yesterday
> 
> ANZSCO 351311 Chef
> 
> ...


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

am0gh said:


> Congratulations! May I ask if you are onshore or offshore?


i think he is onshore since his CO requested docs was Australian life related


----------



## nacalen (Sep 30, 2019)

Onshore


----------



## vinay_1187 (Apr 15, 2017)

Hi NB,

Thanks for all your support as I have landed in Sydney last week with my family and in Isolation now.

I have a question if I can sponsor my brother in law, who is married in India and is having IT work experinece of 3 years.

Just wanted to check if sponsorship will work for him.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vinay_1187 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Thanks for all your support as I have landed in Sydney last week with my family and in Isolation now.
> 
> ...


You can be a sponsor only if you are living and working in rural Australia 
If you are in Sydney or Melbourne, then you cant
Cheers


----------



## vinay_1187 (Apr 15, 2017)

There is a Visa called Remaining Relative (subclass 115) for sponsoring a family member(bother) I have just gone through.

What about that?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vinay_1187 said:


> There is a Visa called Remaining Relative (subclass 115) for sponsoring a family member(bother) I have just gone through.
> 
> What about that?


He is not eligible 
Even if he was, 


*Processing time*
Current estimated _processing time_ for _Remaining Relative_ and Aged Dependent _Relative visa_ applications that meet the criteria to be queued is approximately 50 years.

Not him, not his son, maybe his grandson can come 
Cheers


----------



## vinay_1187 (Apr 15, 2017)

Thanks for the quick reply. I know this is not the right thread to talk on. 
I am curious actually I read that most of Viss eligibility conditions now says "*Must not marry or into a de facto r\s before entry"*
Is this right for Visa 491 that only singles can apply?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vinay_1187 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. I know this is not the right thread to talk on.
> I am curious actually I read that most of Viss eligibility conditions now says "*Must not marry or into a de facto r\s before entry"*
> Is this right for Visa 491 that only singles can apply?


There are 10 points given if an applicant is single in the eoi
So if an applicant has claimed those 10 points, and gotten an invite and lodged his application, then he cannot marry or enter defacto relationship till his application is granted and makes his first entry 
Cheers


----------



## Monty06 (Mar 21, 2021)

Hi NB, 
I got grant, and the details listed below
Invitation:-March 2020
CO contact :- April 2021 , AFP, Medical, evidence of professional year and skill employment
Grant :- 27 May 

Please see the below screenshot for the confusion about claim point for professional year and skill employment concurrently. I think that now you will have clear picture about it.


----------



## hrishikesh (Jan 9, 2017)

Is this the latest page for ** 189 Visa Lodge/Grants **
I visited this page after months to see very little activity here. Any idea when will the processing of offshore applicants resume?

I applied in Apr'2019 and waiting since then. I haven't even had a CO contact yet. Anyone in the same boat as me?


----------



## TVS2Aus (Aug 27, 2019)

hrishikesh said:


> Is this the latest page for ** 189 Visa Lodge/Grants **
> I visited this page after months to see very little activity here. Any idea when will the processing of offshore applicants resume?
> 
> I applied in Apr'2019 and waiting since then. I haven't even had a CO contact yet. Anyone in the same boat as me?


There is no activity here because there is nothing happening 
Many offshore applicants who are yet to receive their grant are in the same boat as yours. We don't have any updates. It is been 3 years without any information.


----------



## apoorva.agrawal.86 (Jun 10, 2018)

Hi All,

Can someone share what forms need to be uploaded in the current application for 189 skilled visa in order to add a newborn baby?

Regards,
A


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

apoorva.agrawal.86 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can someone share what forms need to be uploaded in the current application for 189 skilled visa in order to add a newborn baby?
> 
> ...


Form 1022
Baby birth certificate
Baby passport
Form 1436
Once the baby is added, keep reminding the co politely for hapid for baby 
Cheers


----------



## alimirza (Feb 10, 2020)

NB said:


> Form 1022
> Baby birth certificate
> Baby passport
> Form 1436
> ...


How to keep reminding, if CO is still not assigned? Any email address available for department?


----------



## starcool (Oct 16, 2016)

Hello Guys...
Our family of 3 has received the grant, two weeks before.... We are offshore applicants... Hope this news bring some hope for those who are waiting for a long time offshore...

My daughter's passport is expiring in 10 months... If we renew, Should I update the new passport details on my immigration account ? How long it will take for the new passport details to reflect in Vevo??

All best guys, we need just patience, everything will be fine, if our application has all the supporting documents...


----------



## sanatvij (Nov 18, 2019)

starcool said:


> Hello Guys...
> Our family of 3 has received the grant, two weeks before.... We are offshore applicants... Hope this news bring some hope for those who are waiting for a long time offshore...
> 
> My daughter's passport is expiring in 10 months... If we renew, Should I update the new passport details on my immigration account ? How long it will take for the new passport details to reflect in Vevo??
> ...


Congratulations… so very happy for you !
would you mind giving the details of your visa application… visa class, country, date of lodgement and anzco code ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

alimirza said:


> How to keep reminding, if CO is still not assigned? Any email address available for department?


You cannot send reminders to DHA to have they assign a CO to your case. Of course you can email them, but that hardly compels them to prioritise your case.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

starcool said:


> Hello Guys...
> Our family of 3 has received the grant, two weeks before.... We are offshore applicants... Hope this news bring some hope for those who are waiting for a long time offshore...
> 
> My daughter's passport is expiring in 10 months... If we renew, Should I update the new passport details on my immigration account ? How long it will take for the new passport details to reflect in Vevo??
> ...


Congrats..!
If you have immediate travel plans, you can wait and maybe renew it in Australia else I would suggest you renew it and update ImmiAccount with new passport. It reflects pretty much immediately as I've seen it.

All the best..!


----------



## starcool (Oct 16, 2016)

sanatvij said:


> Congratulations… so very happy for you !
> would you mind giving the details of your visa application… visa class, country, date of lodgement and anzco code ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you... updated all the details in my signature..


----------



## TVS2Aus (Aug 27, 2019)

Any new CO contacts or grants for offshore 189?


----------



## velman (Nov 24, 2021)

Hi Folks, is there any thread that discuss about 189 visa processing details for those who have lodged visa?
my details: lodged date 21-3-2019, CO contact - 19 -2-2020, still in further assessment. As we know the visa processing is delayed due to covid, need to know whether the processing is started again.

Thanks,


----------



## TVS2Aus (Aug 27, 2019)

velman said:


> Hi Folks, is there any thread that discuss about 189 visa processing details for those who have lodged visa?
> my details: lodged date 21-3-2019, CO contact - 19 -2-2020, still in further assessment. As we know the visa processing is delayed due to covid, need to know whether the processing is started again.
> 
> Thanks,


You are at the right place in this forum. 
For offshore 189 applications, there is no progress except for the medical field.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

TVS2Aus said:


> For offshore 189 applications, there is no progress except for the medical field.


Incorrect..! There is a grant on this very same page for 2631xx...!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

fugitive_4u said:


> Incorrect..! There is a grant on this very same page for 2631xx...!


One swallow doesn’t make a summer
Cheers


----------



## velman (Nov 24, 2021)

Once again the borders are closed temporarily for Omicron, it would be at least good to know if a Case officer has looked into file. Even that notifications can bring confidence. Is there any way other the messages from Case officer?


----------



## TVS2Aus (Aug 27, 2019)

velman said:


> Once again the borders are closed temporarily for Omicron, it would be at least good to know if a Case officer has looked into file. Even that notifications can bring confidence. Is there any way other the messages from Case officer?


Unfortunately there is no way to contact or get a reply from the case officer. In recent months or in the last 2 years hardly seen any one getting a reply from the CO. If you get a reply for your phone/email/feedback you will be the fortunate person.


----------



## velman (Nov 24, 2021)

Good news, as PM said that they will open borders.. Any updates on Grant for the folks waiting in 189 sub class? Apart from the people who are waiting to get visa (not sure about exact numbers ), but we still have skilled folks with visa around 100000 waiting to enter Oz. I would appreciate if some has info when would these visas on hold would be looked into?


----------



## TVS2Aus (Aug 27, 2019)

CO contacts and Grants has started. Is anyone still active in this forum and waiting for their grant?


----------



## velman (Nov 24, 2021)

TVS2Aus said:


> CO contacts and Grants has started. Is anyone still active in this forum and waiting for their grant?


yep.. waiting for grant, there was second co contact for pcc and med on feb 16 2022, responded by feb 26. still waiting..!


----------



## MohitR (Nov 14, 2018)

Finally received grant for myself, wife and Kid..... 189 Offshore

Job Code: 261313
189 Invite received: Jan 2019
189 Application submitted: March 2019 (without Medical and PCC)
Child added to Application: Feb 2020
First CO Contact: Feb 2020 for medicals and PCC
Medicals and PCC uploaded: Feb 24, 2020
Second CO contact: Feb 16, 2022 for Medicals, Form 80 and PCC
Form 80 and PCC uploaded: March 15, 2022
Medicals uploaded by Hospital: March 22, 2022
Grant received: March 23, 2022
Must not arrive date: March 22, 2023


----------



## TVS2Aus (Aug 27, 2019)

MohitR said:


> Finally received grant for myself, wife and Kid..... 189 Offshore
> 
> Job Code: 261313
> 189 Invite received: Jan 2019
> ...


congrats. Did you get your grant letter now?

Because it is night in Australia.


----------



## velman (Nov 24, 2021)

Any Grants or CO's folks? Most of the folks got CO on Feb 15 2022, were getting grants on 189. Any folks with CO or in the grants later dates. Pls discuss!!


----------



## MohitR (Nov 14, 2018)

TVS2Aus said:


> congrats. Did you get your grant letter now?
> 
> Because it is night in Australia.


Thank You

I got it yesterday morning, around 9 AM IST


----------



## kanavkalra85 (Nov 8, 2016)

TVS2Aus said:


> CO contacts and Grants has started. Is anyone still active in this forum and waiting for their grant?


Yes, I am also waiting since August 2019, no CO contact till date.

Invite Received: July 2019, Application Lodged: August 2019


----------



## freakytrends (Feb 28, 2021)

velman said:


> yep.. waiting for grant, there was second co contact for pcc and med on feb 16 2022, responded by feb 26. still waiting..!


Yes, I am there... Waiting since August 2019, had few CO contacts. still in Further Assessment.

EOI : Mar 2019
ANZSCO : 262113 - Systems Administrator
Invitation : July 2019
Visa lodged : Aug 2019
Medical : Mar 2020
Status: Further Assessment


----------



## velman (Nov 24, 2021)

Any got grant on mar 25?


----------



## velman (Nov 24, 2021)

Got grant for 189 today 9:44 am ist.


My details friends: Offshore.

ANSZCO code 261313
ACS letter submission 2 Nov 2018
Points received 65 points, with PTE 10
PTE max score Jan 19 2019, points updated to 75
Got invite on Feb 11 2019
Lodged visa on March 19 2019
1st Co contact for spouse functional proof Feb 16 2020
Responded to Co contact on Feb 20 2020
Updated new PCC on own Nov 2021 
2nd Co contact for PCC and Medicals Feb 16 2022.
Completed medicals on Feb 17 2022.
Hospital updated medicals on Feb 24 2022, no follow ups.
Got PCC and updated on Feb 26 2022.
Got Grant on March 28 2022.
First Entry before March 28 2023
Total time after lodging visa 3years 1 week.

Applied visa on my own.
Note: Some mistakes I have done.
ACS Experience 1yr got rejected because roles and responsibilities came in letter without company header. This is standard as per company.
Didn’t know I can produce a proof for not able to produce in single letter.

Instead of applying Feb 2019, I waited for second kid to be born, after 10days, got passport and applied on march 2019.
Later came to know new born baby need no fees.

After responding to Co, I didn’t press confirm button at the bottom in attach documents during first CO contact.
Ensure u press the same after every contact.


----------



## freakytrends (Feb 28, 2021)

velman said:


> Got grant for 189 today 9:44 am ist.
> 
> 
> My details friends: Offshore.
> ...


Congrats @velman


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

It has been raining grants for 189 (especially offshore) in the last few weeks. I'm aware of couple of cases offshore who are not active on this forum receiving their grants in 2613xx after having applied for more than 2 years.

All the best to folks who have been waiting...!


----------



## Darsy (9 mo ago)

Hi Everyone, i got contacted by CO on 08/02/22 for medical and form 80 which was submitted on 04/03/2022. How long they take to grant a visa after a CO contact? Anyone having any idea? Thx


----------



## Darsy (9 mo ago)

@NB how long it takes for a grant once we submit documents requested by the case officer? I submitted everything on 04/03/22 but no update since then. Any knowledge on this will be helpful


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Darsy said:


> @NB how long it takes for a grant once we submit documents requested by the case officer? I submitted everything on 04/03/22 but no update since then. Any knowledge on this will be helpful


No one can predict
It can be tomorrow or not even for several years
DHA works in mysterious ways 
Cheers


----------



## snirav89 (Aug 11, 2018)

I have a CO contact on dated 15/02/2022 for medical and PCC

Visa lodge :- 08/02/2018
Medical and PCC upload :- 15/03/2018
Immi assessment commence mail received :- 09/07/2018
New Born Added :- 16/01/2019
New born added Letter 01/02/2019
Medical request for new born :- 07/02/2019
Medical submitted of new born :- 14/02/2019
Physical Verification:- 13/02/2020
Request for PCC and Medical :- 15/02/2022
Submitted PCC :- 10/03/2022
Medical completed:- 10/03/2022
Submitted Medical By Hospital :- 14/03/2022
Request For further Medical of wife :- 17/03/2022
Submited medical of wife :- 20/03/2022
Submitted medical of wife by hospital :- 24/03/2022..
Still waiting for Fxxxxg Grant…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timonpark (May 10, 2018)

Is the grant faster for singles compared to families? has anyone noticed a pattern for that?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

timonpark said:


> Is the grant faster for singles compared to families? has anyone noticed a pattern for that?


To some extent it may be true
Lesser the number of applicants in the application, lesser the scrutiny to be done
How much it affects in grants is hard to quantify
Cheers


----------



## vsrinivas2084 (Feb 22, 2017)

ANSZCO code 261313
Offshore
Wife and 2 kids (below 6yrs)
ACS letter submission - 3 Apr 2017
Points received 60 points, with PTE 10
PTE re-test 18 Feb 2018, points updated to 70
Got invite - 28 Dec 2018
visa lodge - 29 Dec 2018

1st Co contact for PCC and employment details (payslips and 26AS) - 1 Apr 2019
2nd Co contact for spouse functional English proof - 26 Jun 2019
3rd Co contact for PCC and Medicals 2 Mar 2022
Uploaded PCC on 18 Apr 2022.
Got Grant on May 2 2022
First Entry before 29 Mar 2023
Self application, not thru any agent

thanks a TON to all members at expatforum (especially to members like @NB )!

Pls guide to the links with the details of what (recommended) steps to take next !

thanks again !


----------



## max123$ (Dec 23, 2019)

Got a grant today.
Offshore .
Visa lodged March 2019. 
Long long wait!


----------



## jha_gaurav (Dec 22, 2018)

max123$ said:


> Got a grant today.
> Offshore .
> Visa lodged March 2019.
> Long long wait!


Congratulations!!!! Can you share more details please?


----------



## Janubless (Jan 24, 2019)

vsrinivas2084 said:


> ANSZCO code 261313
> Offshore
> Wife and 2 kids (below 6yrs)
> ACS letter submission - 3 Apr 2017
> ...


Congratulations on your grant. Were you able to gather what documents to carry when you land? If you have a list, could you please share? Thank you


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Janubless said:


> Congratulations on your grant. Were you able to gather what documents to carry when you land? If you have a list, could you please share? Thank you


Basically the only document you need to carry is your bank balance to tide you over till you get a job
Cheers


----------



## Janubless (Jan 24, 2019)

NB said:


> Basically the only document you need to carry is your bank balance to tide you over till you get a job
> Cheers


Haha  Alright. Thank you


----------



## MikkiRenpo (8 mo ago)

Hi everyone,

We've just lodged our 189 visa application. We've received the Bridging A visa, but it's not active because we still have our 500 student visa active which will expire next year. Question is: Can we receive childcare subsidy in our current situation? Does anyone know about this? Many thanks.


----------



## Alex777 (8 mo ago)

MikkiRenpo said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We've just lodged our 189 visa application. We've received the Bridging A visa, but it's not active because we still have our 500 student visa active which will expire next year. Question is: Can we receive childcare subsidy in our current situation? Does anyone know about this? Many thanks.


No, you are not qualified until your 189 application is processed. Let's hope it takes less than 3 years!

Reference: https://www.dese.gov.au/child-care-...ubsidy#toc-residency-requirements-for-parents


----------



## willschumacher (Sep 25, 2021)

Hi everyone,
I noticed that SkillSelect Invitation Rounds for the past 2 rounds (Jan, Apr 2022) have become more selective, as it lists down specific occupations (including quite a number of healthcare-related occupations) that were invited on top of minimum points and date of effect, while before it did not. I guess this is Covid related as Australia needs healthcare-related professionals.

But furthermore, pro-rata occupations are gone in these last 2 rounds, meaning ICT-related occupations were not invited !! It seems this is due to the fact that no grants were given the past 2 years, and now DHA is giving a lot of grants so they are stopping giving out invites momentarily.

What do you guys think? When will they start inviting ICT occupations again?

@NB, what do you think mate?

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

willschumacher said:


> Hi everyone,
> I noticed that SkillSelect Invitation Rounds for the past 2 rounds (Jan, Apr 2022) have become more selective, as it lists down specific occupations (including quite a number of healthcare-related occupations) that were invited on top of minimum points and date of effect, while before it did not. I guess this is Covid related as Australia needs healthcare-related professionals.
> 
> But furthermore, pro-rata occupations are gone in these last 2 rounds, meaning ICT-related occupations were not invited !! It seems this is due to the fact that no grants were given the past 2 years, and now DHA is giving a lot of grants so they are stopping giving out invites momentarily.
> ...


There is a huge pipeline of applicants waiting for grants in non healthcare Anzsco codes
They are processing very few applicants and that too mainly onshore 
The worst part is that the budget for DHA has been reduced drastically by $850M , so the morale is low and this will lead to even slower processing 
Till this pipeline reduces, I don’t see invites being send out in a big way
Cheers


----------



## Alex777 (8 mo ago)

Received my visa today. Thanks to all you, forum contributors. You are bloody legends.

Timeline:
EOI lodged: Dec 2020
Invited: 21 Apr 2022
Lodged: 05 June 2022
s56 request: 14 July 2022
Medicals: 01 Aug 2022
s56 replied: 06 Aug 2022
Grant: 02 Sep 2022

Occupation: Chemist
Points: 90
Onshore

It was a long a difficult battle.


----------



## kanavkalra85 (Nov 8, 2016)

Hi,

I received CO contact on 11th Aug, 2022 with s56 request and asked to submit PCC within 28 days. I applied for PCC on 12th Aug, 2022 in Passport Seva Kendra, Chandigarh and got an appointment of Dt. 30 Aug, 2022.

I am still waiting for physical police verification and it may take a couple of more days and once that is done, it will take another 5-7 days to issue PCC. Till the time I get PCC, my 28 days will be over and I have to submit the evidence before that. Do I need to click on "I confirm I have provided information as requested" button after submitting the evidence however I will upload the PCC once I will receive it.

Thanks in Advance,
KK


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kanavkalra85 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received CO contact on 11th Aug, 2022 with s56 request and asked to submit PCC within 28 days. I applied for PCC on 12th Aug, 2022 in Passport Seva Kendra, Chandigarh and got an appointment of Dt. 30 Aug, 2022.
> 
> ...


Don’t ever do that mistake 
If you press the button without uploading the pcc, it means that you are confirming that you can’t get the pcc.
You can upload a word document giving details of your pcc application and ask for extension of time
Press the button only when you actually upload the pcc
Cheers


----------



## kanavkalra85 (Nov 8, 2016)

NB said:


> Don’t ever do that mistake
> If you press the button without uploading the pcc, it means that you are confirming that you can’t get the pcc.
> You can upload a word document giving details of your pcc application and ask for extension of time
> Press the button only when you actually upload the pcc
> Cheers


Thank you NB for the great help!! If I submit an extension letter, will I get any acknowledgement from their side?


----------



## sumitnegi1266 (Jun 26, 2020)

Hi @NB, Everyone,

I had applied 189 visa (code - 261313) back in May, 2020 as a bachelor and got first CO contact on 1st Sep, 2022. 
I am currently in India and if I receive the PR grant, can I get married before making the first entry into Australia?
Or, I have to first enter Australia and then come back for marriage?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sumitnegi1266 said:


> Hi @NB, Everyone,
> 
> I had applied 189 visa (code - 261313) back in May, 2020 as a bachelor and got first CO contact on 1st Sep, 2022.
> I am currently in India and if I receive the PR grant, can I get married before making the first entry into Australia?
> Or, I have to first enter Australia and then come back for marriage?


You have to see the conditions if any on the grant letter
Cheers


----------



## David30! (Dec 5, 2019)

Hi Guys. Looking for some of your expert advise. After nearly 2 years I'm after receiving a 189 invitation. Does anyone know what the trend is for what types of applicants they are processing in 3 months? (50% of applicants!) I'm in a delimma, as I found an employer to sponsor me on a 186 DE visa in the summer and I lodged my 186 application at the end of June. Considering paying for the 189 visa and taking a gamble. Does anyone know what if any implications there would be? Can you use the same medical for instance?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

David30! said:


> Hi Guys. Looking for some of your expert advise. After nearly 2 years I'm after receiving a 189 invitation. Does anyone know what the trend is for what types of applicants they are processing in 3 months? (50% of applicants!) I'm in a delimma, as I found an employer to sponsor me on a 186 DE visa in the summer and I lodged my 186 application at the end of June. Considering paying for the 189 visa and taking a gamble. Does anyone know what if any implications there would be? Can you use the same medical for instance?


You are better off waiting for 186 as I've seen it process at a much faster timeframe than 189. However, if your urge is to have an "Independent PR", then go ahead, but the wait can be excruciating.
I can surely say, it will be more than 3 months, unless your documentation is concise and gives CO enough material to take a decision.

All the best..!


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

David30! said:


> Hi Guys. Looking for some of your expert advise. After nearly 2 years I'm after receiving a 189 invitation. Does anyone know what the trend is for what types of applicants they are processing in 3 months? (50% of applicants!) I'm in a delimma, as I found an employer to sponsor me on a 186 DE visa in the summer and I lodged my 186 application at the end of June. Considering paying for the 189 visa and taking a gamble. Does anyone know what if any implications there would be? Can you use the same medical for instance?


You are offshore right? As if they sponsor you in the summer on what Visa you would be coming to Australia?

I wouldn't call it a gamble. From what I have observed so far the occupations listed in PMSOL are definitely getting processed real fast like literally grants within a month. There is just a lot like a lot of paperwork involved in 186 visa whilst 189 is as simple as it can be - you can literally apply for it this evening within 60-90 mins max and upload documents. DONE. 

There is no guarantee even a ENS application would be processed any faster - example below thread









186 DE Business Analyst


There are grants coming faster for applications under PMSOL... Have you seen anyone with ICT BA getting thru? Yes it happens...but, for accredited sponsor...I have seen a post in FB group, one ICT BA got it within 3 weeks... accredited sponsor application though...Which is what frustrating us...




www.expatforum.com


----------



## David30! (Dec 5, 2019)

RDStranger said:


> You are offshore right? As if they sponsor you in the summer on what Visa you would be coming to Australia?
> 
> I wouldn't call it a gamble. From what I have observed so far the occupations listed in PMSOL are definitely getting processed real fast like literally grants within a month. There is just a lot like a lot of paperwork involved in 186 visa whilst 189 is as simple as it can be - you can literally apply for it this evening within 60-90 mins max and upload documents. DONE.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Yes I am offshore but not on the PMSOL. I will be coming in on the 186 visa, so it is still a PR visa. The same company put another candidate through before me (his application took 8 months), so I know there shouldn't be any issues with the nomination/ paperwork side of things.

If the timeframe follows the last candidate, I should get approval in 5 months.

However, my concern is if I pull out the 186 application, I could be waiting years for the 189 to go through and take a lot longer to get to Oz!


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

David30! said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes I am offshore but not on the PMSOL. I will be coming in on the 186 visa, so it is still a PR visa. The same company put another candidate through before me (his application took 8 months), so I know there shouldn't be any issues with the nomination/ paperwork side of things.
> 
> ...


I see your point. Well the current facts tell us that the new labor government is hell bent on fixing the immigration backlog and various other things. I believe them and I trust them. There is already a $500m funding commitment this year to fast track processing of visas so we should see the applications in 75 and 100% buckets reducing down massively very soon.

Any chance you have access to eVisitor visa (sorry not sure of your country of passport)

You could also apply for a normal tourist visa (once you apply for 189 visa) with the hope that you wouldn't get no further stay condition meaning once you are onshore you can apply for a Bridging Visa A on the basis of your substantive visa being filed previously.

Another point I was thinking is if your new employer paying for the whole 186 e2e process i.e. your own visa application fees as well ($4,200). Look your employer will literally save $8-10k in lawyer + nomination levy cost so worth negotiating them paying for your 189 visa costs (should you chose that option). Worth a shot I guess

Look mate it's purely my gut feeling around the faster 189 processing and I am no MARA agent or govt. official, so it's going to be purely your decision. Let us know how you go and god speed.


----------



## David30! (Dec 5, 2019)

Yeah that's all fair points. Don't have any interest going over until the PR is in place, as I have kids in school and can't chance taking risks around finding accommodation, getting them into schools etc. 

I have actually paid my part of the 186 visa for now (my new employer is going to give me it back + a small allowance for relocation costs). But I won't be seeing that until I start with them.

I think I'm going to stick with the 186, less risk and hopefully will get over just as quick. 

As you said, we should start to see some serious movement on processing times over the next couple of months all going well.

Thanks all for the advise.


----------



## Janubless (Jan 24, 2019)

Hi everyone. Will it be a problem if my marital status changes before I land in Australia for the first time as a PR holder? Thanks.


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

Janubless said:


> Hi everyone. Will it be a problem if my marital status changes before I land in Australia for the first time as a PR holder? Thanks.


Yes. Check conditions of your Visa subclass



https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/already-have-a-visa/check-visa-details-and-conditions/see-your-visa-conditions?product=189-63#


----------



## Janubless (Jan 24, 2019)

RDStranger said:


> Yes. Check conditions of your Visa subclass
> 
> 
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/already-have-a-visa/check-visa-details-and-conditions/see-your-visa-conditions?product=189-63#


 Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Saaho (Jun 23, 2015)

snirav89 said:


> I have a CO contact on dated 15/02/2022 for medical and PCC
> 
> Visa lodge :- 08/02/2018
> Medical and PCC upload :- 15/03/2018
> ...


Bro, What means by physical verification in your case


----------



## ak4290104 (24 d ago)

IMO 189 is a complete time wastage, go with 190, some people blindly go with just the invitation where ever they receive it first, no one compares the actual visa processing timeline, I was in same boat where i thought going with 189 will be a better option just coz I've an invite but as people have stated that the wait time is way longer than what's mentioned by DHA's 90% applications processing time, the reason why i didn't applied for 190 is because my skill assessment took too long which consumed so much of my time from the contract, as in WA you need 6 months of contract from the day you lodge your application, but i had only 5 month and 20 days left, whilst if I would've gotten my skills assessment earlier I would've gotten invite to apply for visa through 190 and would have approved for my visa in comparatively less time to 189 and have seen people getting grant in just 4 weeks, but it wasn't in my luck, and now I'm just wasting and will waste my time like a **** sitting and waiting for 189, so my advise for future applicants regardless of which ever visa stream you'll go through is some times patience can result in huge time wastage like in my case where people said be patience regarding skill assessment which took 11-12 weeks, and as result contract got less than 6 months left and no state approval, so keep your documents ready before time, more time you'll have better you'll be in any situation, else you'll just be posting like me on expat or other discussion forum


----------



## Janubless (Jan 24, 2019)

Hi There. 
I am landing as a PR in Australia for the first time in April 2023. I am getting married soon after. 
Is there a thread I can follow for a spousal PR application, or can someone guide me on how I can apply for my partner?

Thank you.


----------

